# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 > Помощь >  1С: Предприятие 7.x. ПОПРОШАЙКА

## kws

*В этой ветке размещаем ТОЛЬКО ЗАКАЗЫ на конфигурации 1С 7.x
В сообщении обязательно указывайте конкретные продукты (название, релиз, дата выхода). Больше ничего в этой ветке постить НЕЛЬЗЯ.*

*АРХИВ УСТАНОВОК ТИПОВЫХ КОНФИГУРАЦИЙ 7.7, ВКЛЮЧАЯ ТЕКУЩИЕ РЕЛИЗЫ*
*КАК ПОЛУЧИТЬ ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ С ФАЙЛОМ MD И ЧИСТУЮ БАЗУ из ДИСТРИБУТИВА УСТАНОВКИ**Бухгалтерия ПРОФ =>* *Скрытый текст*

скачать // зеркало

*Бухгалтерия БАЗОВАЯ =>* *Скрытый текст*

скачать // зеркало

*Упрощенная система налогообложения ПРОФ =>* *Скрытый текст*

скачать // зеркало

*Упрощенная система налогообложения БАЗОВАЯ =>* *Скрытый текст*

скачать // зеркало

*Зарплата + Кадры ПРОФ =>* *Скрытый текст*

скачать // зеркало

*Зарплата + Кадры БАЗОВАЯ =>* *Скрытый текст*

скачать // зеркало

*Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры (Комплексная) =>* *Скрытый текст*

скачать // зеркало

*Предприниматель =>* *Скрытый текст*

скачать // зеркало

*Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия =>* *Скрытый текст*

скачать // зеркало

*Торговля + Склад =>* *Скрытый текст*

скачать // зеркало


*ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 7.7.027 (локальная, сетевая, SQL, комплексная, portable) =>* *Скрытый текст*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*ФОРМЫ РЕГЛАМЕНТИРОВАННОЙ ОТЧЕТНОСТИ за I квартал 2014 года от 04.04.2014*
*ФОРМЫ РЕГЛАМЕНТИРОВАННОЙ ОТЧЕТНОСТИ за IV квартал 2013 года от 01.04.2014*

Информация о текущих релизах конфигураций и форм отчетности от фирмы 1С

Все программные продукты на данной странице выложены в целях ознакомления и для зарегистрированных пользователей фирмы 1С. Помните, что скачанные с данной страницы программы Вы используете на свой страх и риск. Автор и администрация этого сайта данной страницы не несет никакой ответственности за использование этих программных решений третьими лицами. В случае если вас устраивает одна из перечисленных здесь программ, Вы обязаны официально приобрести ее у фирмы 1С или ее партнеров.

----------

ADG2013 (15.03.2014), Agent007 (09.02.2014), Ajuice (18.03.2014), Alen79 (17.04.2014), Aletta (02.04.2014), AlexU (02.04.2014), Alucard (24.04.2014), alxnik2001 (30.03.2014), AnapsDV (07.04.2014), andreey (15.04.2014), andrewdolg (08.03.2014), angel2512 (07.04.2014), anna2002 (22.04.2014), Anthrax2 (14.04.2014), Ariel333 (05.02.2012), ArtNat (15.10.2012), asirk72 (12.03.2014), at1001 (04.04.2014), base_1c (08.04.2014), bassted (16.09.2012), BELOK1 (22.04.2014), bgmot (21.03.2014), bizon_kostroma (08.04.2014), boow (08.04.2014), buh&buh (17.03.2014), Butch (21.05.2013), cat1975 (01.04.2014), creator (01.04.2014), csVolga (05.04.2014), delele (15.04.2014), denis_puhov (10.04.2014), denwer7 (31.03.2014), Djudy (18.04.2014), dopofis (03.04.2014), ele2007 (26.03.2014), elkot (17.01.2013), expertBB (11.04.2014), Filin_off (09.04.2014), finik_nk (22.04.2014), Fotinia59 (01.04.2014), freman77 (06.04.2014), Galka76 (12.03.2014), gauken665 (07.04.2014), ggala (29.03.2014), GoliGor (22.04.2014), gordik2007 (26.03.2014), gugyulia (16.03.2014), helbys (01.04.2014), Helenaiv (25.03.2014), hw1995 (25.03.2014), IEEE1394 (21.01.2012), ihan (12.03.2014), IngaO (23.04.2014), inrutxt (02.01.2022), IrinaKostroma (12.03.2014), ivnik (20.03.2014), Kasapvika (05.07.2013), Katty_мел (16.04.2012), kicha_M (15.04.2014), kILAR (07.11.2013), kisalusa (13.03.2014), kisira (17.03.2014), klopokos (11.03.2014), Kobra206 (16.04.2014), Kostyan_ (27.03.2014), Kviki (25.03.2014), l@mer (08.04.2014), le-dm (15.04.2014), lekhaplaton (14.03.2014), LevchSerg (14.03.2014), lib7665 (09.04.2014), Lifoka (10.03.2014), Little_one (08.04.2014), Logalk (09.04.2014), lolik27 (23.03.2014), loralora07 (01.04.2014), mar5560 (28.03.2014), marik25 (07.04.2014), marinkashi (12.03.2014), Mariya9 (05.04.2014), Marusya (11.04.2014), mayamaya (03.02.2012), mbb (03.04.2014), mikl89_ (11.04.2014), minmax (11.03.2014), MissCherie (17.04.2014), misterius (08.04.2014), mr.omon (02.10.2012), muh-muh (15.01.2013), myk (10.04.2014), Na7744 (18.05.2012), Natali-1505 (02.04.2014), nb6321 (21.03.2014), necromancerrr (19.03.2014), nikin (01.04.2014), nyra (01.04.2014), observer_line (08.04.2014), Paivin (16.03.2014), pav777k (11.03.2014), pirat-123 (22.04.2014), ponitkin (01.04.2014), progmaster1 (08.04.2014), PTAha (13.03.2014), radel2002 (12.02.2014), rda67 (05.04.2014), RDM (12.03.2014), sagadka2012 (17.03.2014), Sally (10.04.2014), saul (05.04.2014), ser2007 (17.04.2014), Shuravi74 (24.04.2014), Sibur (08.03.2014), skl_max (12.04.2013), snap096 (22.04.2014), softs (04.04.2014), soroka58 (12.09.2013), st-allex (23.04.2014), stasha (21.04.2014), Sun (09.04.2014), SuperAlex (09.04.2014), TachYanochka (23.03.2014), tak_tak777 (16.04.2014), tara84 (17.03.2014), Tavisdm (15.04.2014), terryfoster (31.03.2014), toliktigr (28.03.2014), Unclesam (13.03.2014), user604 (19.04.2014), Vaghar (24.03.2014), valera_vv (02.04.2014), VeRkA4 (08.11.2011), vikm (17.04.2014), VIKTORCHP (10.01.2012), vip1207 (09.04.2014), Vital451 (09.04.2014), vitus_sa (09.04.2014), Vladimir72 (14.03.2014), vladimirwin (06.05.2012), vladzem (10.04.2014), vlp19701702 (16.10.2012), xbink (30.03.2014), XOR_2 (17.04.2014), xxve (07.04.2014), yankr (09.04.2014), yoric88 (13.03.2014), yuri5 (01.04.2014), Zultan (27.03.2014), zun-zun (07.02.2014), Ален (09.02.2014), АннаП (12.03.2014), Близнец (20.03.2014), Брат-3 (19.04.2014), Гульшат75 (19.03.2014), Евагней (16.04.2014), Лапендра (10.04.2014), Лена0109 (02.04.2012), Лилия1976 (07.10.2013), марина я (01.04.2014), МарМар (19.03.2014), МИРУСЯ (12.04.2014), Наг (15.04.2014), Пропасть (15.04.2014), Разработчик (23.03.2014), Рузиля (22.04.2014), сердж (03.04.2014), Сохатый01 (24.03.2014), шоколадина (08.04.2014), Эвридика (08.05.2012), ЭКОЛОГ (17.12.2012)

----------


## bolex

*КАК ПОЛУЧИТЬ ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ С ФАЙЛОМ MD И ЧИСТУЮ БАЗУ из ДИСТРИБУТИВА УСТАНОВКИ*1. Скачиваем дистрибутив установки, распаковываем
2. Скачиваем скрипт для распаковки (будет работать на Windows XP/Vista/7/8 - как 32-, так и 64-бита)
3. Кладем оба файла из архива из п.2 рядом с папками DISK01, DISK02 и т.д.
4. Запускаем файл extract_1c.cmd и ждем когда закончится процесс распаковки.
5. В итоге получим: unp - новая чистая база (содержит файл MD), unp-demo - демо-база, update - типовое обновление.

Скачать скрипт для распаковки:

скачать // зеркало

----------

LanaB (20.04.2014), Liliya68 (08.04.2014), Limecat (09.04.2014), linge (24.04.2014), vitus_sa (22.04.2014), yankr (16.04.2014), Оксана 126 (11.04.2014)

----------


## Ant10

> Оч нужна конфигурация


*Конфигурация "1С:Школьное питание ПРОФ"
Релиз 7.70.001*
Базы (раб.-1SPPr и демо-1SPPrDemo) уже развернуты, только подключить!
Возможно, в рабочей уже есть кое-какие данные, маx за месяц-придется почистить (а может и нет))  rapidshare

----------


## serg-12

Ссылка сдохла !!!:mad: Немогли-бы Вы перезалить или скинуть в личку или на мыло.Очень надо.:drinks::drinks::blush:

----------


## serg-12

Уже нашёл.

----------



----------


## maxliga

> Уже нашёл.


а где нашел-то?

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 1 секунду_



> а где нашел-то?


Дайте ссылку на Школьное питание или залейте на рапиду (или еще куда):noofftop:

----------


## alexsmir

> Дайте ссылку на Школьное питание


Здесь

----------

muhacc (21.12.2013), Yrok86 (15.01.2014), zews1647 (10.12.2013)

----------


## r256

А на 1С: КОМБИНАТ ПИТАНИЯ нет случайно ссылочки?:blush:

----------


## vashkovich

Ищется последняя версия «Трактиръ: Back-Office» под 7.7.
Буду рад Вашей помощи :)

----------


## vingof

Добрый вечер. Ищу Штрих-М Торговое предприятие. У кого есть поделитесь.  vingof@yandex.ru или просто ссылку. Зарание благодарен. :)

----------

lorana (12.07.2013)

----------


## Tanec

Всем привет1 
а 510 релиз где можно скачать?)))

----------


## stalker17

Здравствуйте, дайте пожалуйста релиз 473 Бухгалтерии ПРОФ

----------


## ss13by

Ищу 1С Аренда

----------


## msa777

Ищу Рарус Автохозяйство 1.2!!! Если у кого есть поделитесь! :)

----------


## Сер

Здравствуйте все!!
Большая просьба, где взять Универсальный отчет 1С 7.7 бухгалтерия
:):)

----------


## nadi2006

http://fantus.izhnet.org/ftp/windows...1%d0%a1%207.7/

----------


## KIRABIO

а есть у кого "С/х предприятие. Зарплата и Кадры 7.70.223" выложите пожалуйсто

----------


## vall

> Здравствуйте, дайте пожалуйста релиз 473 Бухгалтерии ПРОФ


Пожалуйста http://www.data-stock.com/9662/473.zip.html

----------


## Freed

Народ, поделитесь Производство+Услуги+Бухгал  терия 285?

----------


## AlexZander_D

Очень надо 2 конфигурации:
1. Итилиум
2. БП: Сервис-центр 
Ну или аналоги, для учета работы с заявками клиентов(ИТ-аутсорсинг) и автоматизация для сервисного центра. Выручите, а?..

----------


## ArPlus

Нужны конфигурации по расчету и производству жалюзи а так же пластиковых окон.
Ну, в смысле две разные конфигурации ;)

----------


## SJ24

> Народ, поделитесь Производство+Услуги+Бухгал  терия 285?



R770285

----------


## alf186

Пожалуйста дайте ссылку на ломаные релизы:
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.70.510 от 16.12.2009
Зарплата и кадры 7.70.292 от 16.12.2009

----------


## chudyr

Ищу комплексную от 14 декабря 2009 . Она на диске ИТС за январь 2010

----------


## Kseny

Здравствуйте. Подскажите , пожалуйста, где можно найти формы отчетности за 4 квартал 2009 года бюджетные от 30.12.2009.

----------


## PavelSed

Всех с наступившим 2010 годом!
Нужна , плииз, новая (рел. > 3.81 ) конфигурация 7.7  "Бухгалтерия Fort:2000" 
(с изменениями в реестре налоговых накладных) .

----------


## vingof

Народ! С наступившим!!!

----------


## vmil

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане скажите ест ли у кого  конфигурация ,от
© 2009, ООО "Эффект Информ"Квартплата и паспортный стол(для ТСЖ, ЖСК, ДЕЗ и др.) - 3,25 Если кто может помочь то не откажите в моей просьбе.

----------


## ipsyedinmk

нужно обновление для 1С предприниматель с 155 релиза до 158, на сайте нашел только до 156 а оостальное только установки новых баз , заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## union-2000

А есть что нибудь для АВТОМАГАЗИНА

----------


## vmil

Запусти программу установки и выбери обновление а не новою установку 
и обнавляйся дальше

----------


## dimaslx

Здравствуйте! У меня стоит 1С Предприятие v7.7, есть ли конфигурация расчет квартплаты

----------


## vmil

"Эффект Информ"Квартплата и паспортный стол(для ТСЖ, ЖСК, ДЕЗ и др.) - 3,25 Если кто может помочь то не откажите в моей просьбе. 1С Предприятие v7.7

----------


## zero00

Есть конфигурация Бухгалтерский учёт для Украины 7.70.276. Нужен отчёт "Карточка отгрузок" и "Остатки на складе". Брал от других конфигураций не подходит. Вылетает куча ошибок. Помогите кто может.:(

----------


## kurba

У кого есть 1С для автотранспортных предприятий поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## progibaz

> У кого есть 1С для автотранспортных предприятий поделитесь пожалуйста


да пожалуйста только полная 1с 7,7 в том числе и автотранспортные предприятия и еще автосервис
Ссылки на 1с 7.7:
http://depositfiles.com/files/e9zz3be4y   1__.part6.rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/0gezwonll   1__.part5.rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/l144q6saj   1__.part4.rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/bz3q5j4sb   1__.part3.rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/zeus4fi9f   1__.part2.rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/aio9rthdj   1__.part1.rar
чего не понятно пиши на ящик progibaz@yandex.ru

----------


## vmil

> Здравствуйте! У меня стоит 1С Предприятие v7.7, есть ли конфигурация расчет квартплаты


Воспользуйтесь поиском если вам не надо что-нибудь определееного.

----------


## kastet200912

Очень нужна конфигурация УСН для РБ 1с 7.7.....скиньте пожалуйста ссылку.спасибо!

----------


## progibaz

[QUOTE=vmil;31096]"Эффект Информ"Квартплата и паспортный стол(для ТСЖ, ЖСК, ДЕЗ и др.) - 3,25 Если кто может помочь то не откажите в моей просьбе. 1С Предприятие v7.7[/QUO




вот ссылка там есть все если что пиши на мыло

http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/f37mk6rzl

----------


## kworum

Поделитесь плиз конвертацией данных последней.

----------


## progibaz

> Здравствуйте! У меня стоит 1С Предприятие v7.7, есть ли конфигурация расчет квартплаты


http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/f37mk6rzl

 вот здесь есть

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 51 секунду_



> "Эффект Информ"Квартплата и паспортный стол(для ТСЖ, ЖСК, ДЕЗ и др.) - 3,25 Если кто может помочь то не откажите в моей просьбе. 1С Предприятие v7.7


 http://depositfiles.com/files/e9zz3be4y   1__.part6.rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/0gezwonll   1__.part5.rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/l144q6saj   1__.part4.rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/bz3q5j4sb   1__.part3.rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/zeus4fi9f   1__.part2.rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/aio9rthdj   1__.part1.rar
http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/f37mk6rzl
 вроде как это

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 28 секунд_



> Очень нужна конфигурация УСН для РБ 1с 7.7.....скиньте пожалуйста ссылку.спасибо!


 http://depositfiles.com/files/e9zz3be4y   1__.part6.rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/0gezwonll   1__.part5.rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/l144q6saj   1__.part4.rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/bz3q5j4sb   1__.part3.rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/zeus4fi9f   1__.part2.rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/aio9rthdj   1__.part1.rar

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 30 секунд_



> Поделитесь плиз конвертацией данных последней.


 http://depositfiles.com/files/e9zz3be4y   1__.part6.rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/0gezwonll   1__.part5.rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/l144q6saj   1__.part4.rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/bz3q5j4sb   1__.part3.rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/zeus4fi9f   1__.part2.rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/aio9rthdj   1__.part1.rar

----------


## kastet200912

> http://depositfiles.com/files/e9zz3be4y   1__.part6.rar
> http://depositfiles.com/files/0gezwonll   1__.part5.rar
> http://depositfiles.com/files/l144q6saj   1__.part4.rar
> http://depositfiles.com/files/bz3q5j4sb   1__.part3.rar
> http://depositfiles.com/files/zeus4fi9f   1__.part2.rar
> http://depositfiles.com/files/aio9rthdj   1__.part1.rar


а какой именно архив?

_Добавлено через 56 секунд_



> http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/f37mk6rzl
> 
>  вот здесь есть
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 минуту 51 секунду_
> 
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/files/e9zz3be4y   1__.part6.rar
> http://depositfiles.com/files/0gezwonll   1__.part5.rar
> ...



какой именно архив?и почему размер большой?заранее спасибо!

----------


## progibaz

> Очень нужна конфигурация УСН для РБ 1с 7.7.....скиньте пожалуйста ссылку.спасибо!


 все тома 6 шт.там в куче все конфигурации

----------


## kastet200912

> все тома 6 шт.там в куче все конфигурации


а чтоб одну можно?

----------


## progibaz

> Очень нужна конфигурация УСН для РБ 1с 7.7.....скиньте пожалуйста ссылку.спасибо!


на сколько я сам понял большой файл разбит на не сколько маленьких

----------


## polina_1456

поделитесь программой рецептурник 7.7, пожалуйста, очень нужно!!!! :)

----------


## kastet200912

> на сколько я сам понял большой файл разбит на не сколько маленьких


там много конфигураций?и все для РБ?

----------


## polina_1456

Люди добрые, помогите плиииз, может есть ОБЩЕПИТ у кого-нибудь. Очень нужно!!!!:)

----------


## SJ24

> Люди добрые, помогите плиииз, может есть ОБЩЕПИТ у кого-нибудь. Очень нужно!!!!:)


А тебе какой? Или без разницы? Есть такой
Камин.Общепит.2.0
или такой
Камин.Общепит.1.0
А вообще их много, общепитов

----------


## polina_1456

[QUOTE=SJ24;31323]А тебе какой? Или без разницы? Есть такой
Камин.Общепит.2.0
или такой
Камин.Общепит.1.0
А вообще их много, общепитов[/QUO

спасибо, я читала, что их много, и хотела бы рецептурник 7.7, если есть, поделитесь, плиииз:)

----------


## SJ24

Рецептурника к сожалению нет.

----------

Сергей56 (11.10.2013)

----------


## polina_1456

Жаль.) Кроме камин. общепит больше ничего нет?

----------


## vall

Ни у кого старой ТиС 936 нет?

----------


## Незнайка

Есть ТиС R770932 и R770938

----------


## vmil

> на сколько я сам понял большой файл разбит на не сколько маленьких


Да не слушаити вы его там черт знает какие конфигурации запороленные
за которые требует денег это настоящий флуд

----------


## Maks_Alexey13

Есть автомобиль ГАЗ-21011. Нужны запчасти для ходовой части и кузова. Брал от "Паджеро" и "Мазды" - не подходят. Помогите кто может. :(

Ничего не напоминает? По моему более некорректной просьбы быть не может. Вам нужен специалист, который написал бы данные отчеты в вашей программной среде... Так кто мешает нанять его?!

----------


## Maks_Alexey13

*vashkovich*, напиши мне, может порешаем :)

----------


## Finist

> Добрый вечер. Ищу Штрих-М Торговое предприятие. У кого есть поделитесь.  vingof@yandex.ru или просто ссылку. Зарание благодарен. :)


если еще нужно - черкани в ПМ - выложу. Правда последнеей версии не обещаю.

----------


## lex_ukr

добрый вечер. Ищу комплексную типовую конфигурацию для Украины 7.70.031

----------


## kastet200912

Очень нужна конфигурация УСН для РБ 1с 7.7.....скиньте пожалуйста ссылку.спасибо!

_Добавлено через 29 минут 59 секунд_
Очень нужна конфигурация Грузоперевозки УСН для РБ 1с 7.7.....скиньте пожалуйста ссылку.спасибо!

----------


## vmil

> поделитесь программой рецептурник 7.7, пожалуйста, очень нужно!!!! :)


Вот это спрашивали или нет 
http://rapidshare.com/files/12820142...500_Recept.rar
Или это*Скрытый текст*
Название: Калькуляция для Общепита.rar 
Пароль superpalych или klimoa точно не помню не подайдет пиши в личку разберемся
http://ifolder.ru/1010248

_Добавлено через 20 минут 28 секунд_



> Очень нужна конфигурация УСН для РБ 1с 7.7.....скиньте пожалуйста ссылку.спасибо!
> 
> _Добавлено через 29 минут 59 секунд_
> Очень нужна конфигурация Грузоперевозки УСН для РБ 1с 7.7.....скиньте пожалуйста ссылку.спасибо!


Еть толко вот это посмотрите
*Скрытый текст*Название: Рарус-АльфаАвто 3.03.rar 
Размер: 10.86 Мб 
http://ifolder.ru/1009687 

Название: Rarus_AutoHoz_1_20.rar 
Размер: 1.28 Мб 
http://ifolder.ru/1009688 

Название: Рарус-Авто 5.6.rar 
Размер: 6.30 Мб 
http://ifolder.ru/1009689 

Название: Рарус-Автотранспорт сетевая 5.43.rar 
Размер: 13.49 Мб 
http://ifolder.ru/1009690 
Пароль superpalych или klimoa точно не помню не подайдет пиши в личку разберемся

----------


## kworum

Продолжаю искать конвертацию данных последнюю.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 19 секунд_



> Ни у кого старой ТиС 936 нет?


есть 939 и 934

----------


## kastet200912

Конфигурация для Беларуси Грузоперевозки УСН и общая 7.7 очень надо, может у кого есть?

----------


## vingof

Если можиш выложи я так и ненашел. Заранее спосибо:yes::)

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 51 секунду_



> если еще нужно - черкани в ПМ - выложу. Правда последнеей версии не обещаю.


Есле не трудно выложи я так и ненашел нигде. Заранее спосибо:)

----------


## wishmaster01

а есть у кого медстатистика?

заранее спасибо

----------


## kastet200912

Скиньте ссылочку,плиз,Конфигурация для Беларуси Грузоперевозки УСН и общая 7.7 очень надо, может у кого есть?

_Добавлено через 59 секунд_
за 1 квартал 2010 регламентированные отчеты для 1с 7.7,скиньте ссылочку плиз!!!очень нужно

----------


## vikvol

Приветствую всех!!! 
Ищу «БП:Сервисный центр 3.0» 
Если у кого есть - помогите, плиз!!!

----------


## Finist

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане скажите ест ли у кого  конфигурация ,от
> © 2009, ООО "Эффект Информ"Квартплата и паспортный стол(для ТСЖ, ЖСК, ДЕЗ и др.) - 3,25 Если кто может помочь то не откажите в моей просьбе.


Если пароль на архив так и не дали, и еще нужно - есть версия версия 3.21. Точнее md-ник. С эмулятором. И обновление 3.22. Если нужно - черканите в ПМ что конкретно требуется. Выложу.




> Приветствую всех!!! Ищу «БП:Сервисный центр 3.0» Если у кого есть - помогите, плиз!!!


А это кажется же под 8-ку. От Айти-Лаб конфигурация? Или БП -это фирма "Бизнесс-процессы"?




> за 1 квартал 2010 регламентированные отчеты для 1с 7.7,скиньте ссылочку плиз!!!очень нужно


А там только статистика на данный момент. Даже еще новой НДС нет. Выйдет на днях.

----------


## kastet200912

Скиньте ссылочку,плиз,Конфигурация для Беларуси Грузоперевозки УСН и общая 7.7 очень надо, может у кого есть?

----------


## Akasha

Здравствуйте. Я ищу регламентированные отчеты 4 квартал 2009 УСН, дайте плиззз ссылку.

----------


## vikvol

> А это кажется же под 8-ку. От Айти-Лаб конфигурация? Или БП -это фирма "Бизнесс-процессы"?


Это  фирма Бизнес Процессы. Хотя устроит любая конфигурация для Сервисного центра. Заранее всем спасибо за Ответ

----------


## vmil

> Здравствуйте. Я ищу регламентированные отчеты 4 квартал 2009 УСН, дайте плиззз ссылку.


Есть на форуме посмотри в специальной ветке регламентированные отчеты.:confused:

----------


## alexsmir

> Хотя устроит любая конфигурация для Сервисного центра.


есть ветка на форуме по конфигурациям для сервисного центра
На форуме есть все, только почему-то искать хотят.

----------


## magsimus13

Очень нужна типовая бухгалтерия 1С 7.7 для Украины... с последними обновлениями в бланках и регламентированных отчетах на 2010 год. Заранее спасибо за помощь!

----------


## koleban

У кого завалялась конфигурация или MD от 1С Бухгалтерия ПРОФ 7.7 релиз 493. Киньте плиз куда нить или на мыло koleban@gmail.com.
Спасибо.

----------


## vmil

Внимание разыскивается конфигурация !!!
ВДГБ: Учет продуктов питания в бюджетных учреждениях 
или любая другая конфигурация лижбы была одаптирована
под бухгалтерский учет (бюджет) ред. 6.1
все кто знает о  местонахождении данной информационной базы
просьба стукнуть в личку конфедицеальность гарантирую.

----------


## kastet200912

Конфигурация для Беларуси Грузоперевозки УСН и общая 7.7 очень надо, может у кого есть?

----------


## Finist

Эффект Информ и другие конфигурации по ТСЖ выложила *здесь*. Сообщение #47.

----------


## vall

*koleban*, 
ушло на почту

----------


## vmil

Просветите кто может некой корекционной школе требуется наладить учет питания у них установлена конфигурация бухгалтерский учет (бюджет) ред. 6.1. Нашли с помощъю хороших людей вот  прога ВДГБ: Учет продуктов питания в бюджетных учреждениях она совмесно с конфигурацией бухгалтерский учет (бюджет) ред. 6.1. 633.Ставлю на ее обновление (бюджет) ред. 6.1. 635 слетает ВДГБ: Учет продуктов питания то есть в глобальном модуле она закоментировает некоторые процедуры и функции и меняет справочники , план счетов, короче каша кровь,песок,гумно и сахар если выбираем приоретет обновяемой тогда нет обновления получается так или постоянно обновлятся с ВДГБ: Учет продуктов питания в бюджетных учреждениях она совмесно с конфигурацией бухгалтерский учет (бюджет) ред. 6.1. Но такой возможности постояно иместь свежие обновления нет неплохо было-бы иметь отдельный общепит для бюджетных конфигураций а проводки переносить кто что посоветует или эту проблему можно как-то решить .

----------


## SJ24

> Просветите кто может некой корекционной школе требуется наладить учет питания у них установлена конфигурация бухгалтерский учет (бюджет) ред. 6.1. Нашли с помощъю хороших людей вот  прога ВДГБ: Учет продуктов питания в бюджетных учреждениях она совмесно с конфигурацией бухгалтерский учет (бюджет) ред. 6.1. 633.Ставлю на ее обновление (бюджет) ред. 6.1. 635 слетает ВДГБ: Учет продуктов питания то есть в глобальном модуле она закоментировает некоторые процедуры и функции и меняет справочники , план счетов, короче каша кровь,песок,гумно и сахар если выбираем приоретет обновяемой тогда нет обновления получается так или постоянно обновлятся с ВДГБ: Учет продуктов питания в бюджетных учреждениях она совмесно с конфигурацией бухгалтерский учет (бюджет) ред. 6.1. Но такой возможности постояно иместь свежие обновления нет неплохо было-бы иметь отдельный общепит для бюджетных конфигураций а проводки переносить кто что посоветует или эту проблему можно как-то решить .


Попробуй поискать конфу "1С Школьное питание"

----------


## kastet200912

Конфигурация для Беларуси строительство 7.7 очень надо, может у кого есть?

_Добавлено через 31 минуту 21 секунду_
Доброго времени суток поделитесь конфигурацией мисофт или юкола оптовая торговля с последними изменениями(бухгалтерия,на  логи).заранее спасибо.

_Добавлено через 28 минут 22 секунды_
Народ поделитьсь пожалуйста релизом 10.01.1 «Бухгалтерский учет. Настройка для РБ» Юкола инфо с внешней обработкой "изменения 2010". Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Musyatka

Господа, помогите, пожалуйста. Нужны релизы на 1С 7.7 Зарплата и Кадры (базовая) с 282 по 290. Спасибо!!!

----------


## alexsmir

> Нужны релизы на 1С 7.7 Зарплата и Кадры (базовая) с 282 по 290.


 290 и 291 базовые здесь
если по другим ссылок не найдете, разверните полный релиз и попробуйте обновиться. Базу соответственно сохраняйте

----------


## kastet200912

Доброго времени суток поделитесь конфигурацией мисофт или юкола  с последними изменениями(ставка ндс,вычеты подоходного,налоги).заране   спасибо.

----------


## k0mpress0r

*vingof*, Ну что поможешьИ?

----------


## Musyatka

*alexsmir*, 290 и 291 релизы скачала, более ранних здесь не нашла, хотя рыла, по моему мнению, старательно. При попытке обновиться - таращится (эх, не помню что именно пишет, но суть - обновляться не хочет). Если ставлю на замещение релиза - вылетает база при попытке сохранить изменения, причем вылетает вплоть до ошибки загрузки метаданных (терзала копию базы - потеряна безвозвратно). Вы уж меня простите, но я бух, и к 1с имею больше пользовательское отношение, хотя стараюсь продвинуться в области конфигурирования (самой просто интересно), поэтому мне непонятно что значит "разверните полный релиз и попробуйте обновиться". Можно как-нибудь чуточку детальнее? Спасибо!!!

----------


## evg09

> *alexsmir*, 290 и 291 релизы скачала, более ранних здесь не нашла, хотя рыла, по моему мнению, старательно.


http://slil.ru/28489936
Зарлата и Кадры. Установка+обновление 292, версии проф и базовая

----------


## dios

Здравствуйте!

скиньте пожалуйста 1с 7.7. (для Аптеки) dios_01@mail.ru
(если можно, инструкция к установки)

заранее спасибо

----------


## kastet200912

Доброго времени суток поделитесь конфигурацией мисофт или юкола с последними изменениями(ставка ндс,вычеты подоходного,налоги).заране   спасибо.
kastet200912@tut.by

----------


## Krantel

> Всем привет1 
> а 510 релиз где можно скачать?)))


http://depositfiles.com/files/t18847il1

----------


## vmil

Школьное питание толко для вас!!!
*Скрытый текст*Программа "1С:Школьное Питание ПРОФ 7.7" 
(1С:Предприятие 7.7 ПРОФ. Бухгалтерский учет (релиз 7.70.027)+ 
конфигурация "1С:Школьное Питание ПРОФ (релиз 7.70.201). 
http://ifolder.ru/15747874

----------


## Grekka

Плиззз у кого можеть есть, поделитесь, дай бог Вам здоровья:rolleyes:, мона на мыло регл. отчеты, обновление 10q1001
Заранее благодарю, всех благ

----------


## maxilove

Смотри  http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10052 ;)

----------


## Beresta

Помогите пожалуйста найти Типова конфігурація "Fort:2000"
Редакція 3.82 від 13 січня 2010 р.

----------


## grohott

Частично я указывала о своей проблеме в соседней ветке, но еще отпишусь и здесь:
имею на старом (совсем дохлом) буке лицензионную 1с: 7.7 проф ( 7.70.497) . ключ из себя представляет не флешку, похож на скарт и к новому буку не подходит (нет такого разъема). Форум перелопатила, но не очень хорощо врубаюсь в технические заморочки, поняла, что все, что нужнона форуме есть, но все равно прошу: выложите, плиз, ссылки, чтобы с нуля поставить на бук версию 7.7. Проф с последним обновлением (платформу+конфигурацию+эм

----------


## MVD

Добрый день!! Люди добрые , помогите!!  Очень нужна регламентированная отчетность для 7.7  от 15.01.2010 с новым НДС. Скиньте, пожалуйста ссылочку где ее можно скачать. Спасибо большое!!

----------


## SJ24

> Добрый день!! Люди добрые , помогите!!  Очень нужна регламентированная отчетность для 7.7  от 15.01.2010 с новым НДС. Скиньте, пожалуйста ссылочку где ее можно скачать. Спасибо большое!!


Зайди на ветку регламентированных отчетов

----------


## VadimDa

*Finist*, и мне если можно штрих-м

----------


## Dr13md

Всем привет! Есть возможность выложить обновление для 510 бух. типовой, или на каком ИТС его искать.?!

----------


## Krantel

> Всем привет! Есть возможность выложить обновление для 510 бух. типовой, или на каком ИТС его искать.?!


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...5&postcount=53

----------


## Dr13md

Это то пнятно, я про архивчек acn510u.rar... чтоб 509 просто обновить, а не устанавливать 510 целиком...

----------


## Krantel

> Это то пнятно, я про архивчек acn510u.rar... чтоб 509 просто обновить, а не устанавливать 510 целиком...


а какая разница, устанавливаешь, обновляешься, копируешь из ExtForms файлы.

----------


## Альбертович

> Всем привет1 
> а 510 релиз где можно скачать?)))


Могу скинуть на мыло.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 36 секунд_



> Здравствуйте. Подскажите , пожалуйста, где можно найти формы отчетности за 4 квартал 2009 года бюджетные от 30.12.2009.


Могу скинуть на мыло, я не жадный:)

_Добавлено через 7 минут 10 секунд_



> Здравствуйте. Я ищу регламентированные отчеты 4 квартал 2009 УСН, дайте плиззз ссылку.


На мыло могу отчеты скинуть.

_Добавлено через 5 минут 8 секунд_



> Частично я указывала о своей проблеме в соседней ветке, но еще отпишусь и здесь:
> имею на старом (совсем дохлом) буке лицензионную 1с: 7.7 проф ( 7.70.497) . ключ из себя представляет не флешку, похож на скарт и к новому буку не подходит (нет такого разъема). Форум перелопатила, но не очень хорощо врубаюсь в технические заморочки, поняла, что все, что нужнона форуме есть, но все равно прошу: выложите, плиз, ссылки, чтобы с нуля поставить на бук версию 7.7. Проф с последним обновлением (платформу+конфигурацию+эм





					
						Последний раз редактировалось Альбертович; 19.01.2010 в 14:54.
					
					
						Причина: Добавлено сообщение

----------


## grohott

> А операционка какая стоит? Если ХР, то на мыло скину прогу, конфиг. отчеты и эмулятор.


 Операционка и ХР и 7-ка. Спасибо.

----------


## Viking7752

Подскажите, где найти ЗиК 286 релиз, заранее благодарен

----------


## vall

> Подскажите, где найти ЗиК 286 релиз, заранее благодарен


md-шника хватит?

----------


## Viking7752

Хватит.

----------


## vall

> Подскажите, где найти ЗиК 286 релиз, заранее благодарен


http://narod.ru/disk/17057738000/286.zip.html

----------


## kinderx

Скинте кто нибудь пожалуйста "АНВИК Учет Отдела вневедомственной охраны".
Очень надо, ни где найти не могу :(

----------


## Muhin555

*Maks_Alexey13*, ты не решай!!! А поделись с народом!!!!

----------


## SJ24

> Скинте кто нибудь пожалуйста "АНВИК Учет Отдела вневедомственной охраны".
> Очень надо, ни где найти не могу :(


Есть МД-шник, релиз 7.70.634.3.0
Скачать

----------


## alexsmir

> ключ из себя представляет не флешку, похож на скарт и к новому буку не подходит (нет такого разъема)


1С 7.7 лицензионная (документы на нее есть), поэтому нужно обратиться в любую организацию 1с франчайзи в вашем городе и они поменяют (обязаны) ваш ключ на ключ флэшку (правда займет это может пару месяцев, поработаете это время на кряке, найти его можно здесь на сайте) сайт 1С по поиску франчайзи в вашем городе.

----------


## grohott

> 1С 7.7 лицензионная (документы на нее есть), поэтому нужно обратиться в любую организацию 1с франчайзи в вашем городе и они поменяют (обязаны) ваш ключ на ключ флэшку (правда займет это может пару месяцев, поработаете это время на кряке, найти его можно здесь на сайте) сайт 1С по поиску франчайзи в вашем городе.


Да, спасибо, так и собираемся сделать...

----------


## alexsmir

> выложите, плиз, ссылки, чтобы с нуля поставить на бук версию 7.7. Проф с последним обновлением


1C_27_portable.exe
ссылка
Портативная верия платформы 7.7 (ключа не требует), разместите (дополнительной установки не требует) на рабочем столе каждого компа, на которых будете работать с базой (после получения ключа ее просто удалите).
Ну и сделайте доступ к базе (если нужно установить базу на новый комп, то просто скопируйте ее на любой диск нового компа, кроме диска С).

----------


## Maks_Alexey13

Всё что нашел у себя, если подойдет пользуйтес 
Скачать

Просто у меня оказывается восьмерочный Трактир лежит

----------


## Muhin555

хочу вот это "*1С-Рарус:Обмен данными между 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 и R-Keeper StoreHouse*" или же еще она называется "*Загрузка данных в типовые конфигурации 1С:Предприятия 7.7 из программы StoreHouse-4*"

----------


## Intos

Доброго времени суток.
Ищу справочник адресов Ставропольского края. Если есть у кого поделитесь. Заранее спасибо. 
З.Ы. mail: babepka2006@ya.ru или ссылочку

----------


## SJ24

> Доброго времени суток.
> Ищу справочник адресов Ставропольского края. Если есть у кого поделитесь. Заранее спасибо. 
> З.Ы. mail: babepka2006@ya.ru или ссылочку


КЛАДР

----------


## Alisija

Подскажите, что на данном рисунке обозначает число обведенное красным? Дело в том, что я слежу за своевременным обновлением Конфигурации Бухгалтерский учет для Украины, как видно из рисунка, сейчас установлена последняя версия 7.70.277 от 24.12.2009.
А вот что значит первая строчка не знаю. Может уже пора обновляться.

----------


## demondsh

> Подскажите, что на данном рисунке обозначает число обведенное красным? Дело в том, что я слежу за своевременным обновлением Конфигурации Бухгалтерский учет для Украины, как видно из рисунка, сейчас установлена последняя версия 7.70.277 от 24.12.2009.
> А вот что значит первая строчка не знаю. Может уже пора обновляться.


Это версия самой программы, на данный момент самая последняя.

----------


## O l g a

Очень нужно 510 для 7.7 Бухгалтерский учет типовая

----------


## Krantel

> Очень нужно 510 для 7.7 Бухгалтерский учет типовая


511 уже есть
вот тут смотри: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...3&postcount=56 или
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...5&postcount=53
тут именно 510 http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...1&postcount=41
или http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/t18847il1?redirect

----------


## O l g a

УРА!!! получилось

----------


## kse78

ну дайте ссылку на "Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие Prof v.4.0"  4.18.01, аль на почту kse78@mail.ru

----------


## Aurosonic

Добрый день. 
Ищется конфигурация "БП: Центр технического обслуживания 3.0". Может есть у кого?

----------


## ural

Люди, срочно нужны регламентированные отчеты за 1,2,3,4 кварталы 2007 и 2008 годов! Поделитись, пожалуйста, у кого естьИ? Спасибо!

----------


## ralex18

> Люди, срочно нужны регламентированные отчеты за 1,2,3,4 кварталы 2007 и 2008 годов! Поделитись, пожалуйста, у кого естьИ? Спасибо!


конфигурацию бы указал для начала

----------


## ural

> конфигурацию бы указал для начала


пардон конфигурация 1с77 Бухгалтерия 4,5

----------


## vingof

Хтоньть скинте конфигурацию Штрих-м торговое предприятие:confused:

----------


## kalas

> Люди, срочно нужны регламентированные отчеты за 1,2,3,4 кварталы 2007 и 2008 годов! Поделитись, пожалуйста, у кого естьИ? Спасибо!


держи: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...1&postcount=27

----------


## Muhin555

*vingof*, В следующий раз, уточняй какую версию тебе надо!!!! А то есть и вер.5 и версия 4..........

----------


## ilgiz57

Киньте плиз у кого есть последнее обновление для ред.1.2 Предприниматель релиз 7.70.159 Базовый.

----------


## Nogree

на платформе 1с: 7.7, позволяет вести учет продаж нефтепродуктов и сопутствующих товаров.

ПЛЗ!! Надо срочно:blush:

----------


## Иен

> Просто у меня оказывается восьмерочный Трактир лежит


Скинь в личку ссылку

----------


## SunnyCkleo1209

Ищу релиз 536 Воинская часть 7.7.

----------


## geney

всем добрый,
Дайте плиз обновления УСН 7.70.165/166/167 (ПРОФ.)

Заранее благодарен! :blush:

----------


## topsla

> Дайте плиз обновления УСН 7.70.165/166/167 (ПРОФ.)


Хм, а смысл ?Не проще обновится сразу на 167И?ли вы по порядку будете это делать?

----------


## marviher81

Люди добрые, выложите плиз новейший релиз бухгалтерии(510-й)

----------


## SJ24

> Люди добрые, выложите плиз новейший релиз бухгалтерии(510-й)


По-моему 511 последний, посмотри на ветке конфигураций

----------


## Krantel

> Люди добрые, выложите плиз новейший релиз бухгалтерии(510-й)


уже выкладывал 511:
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=123

----------


## cezarka

Добрый день.
Пожалуйста, если возможно скиньте 
506 релиз 1С бух 77 (проф)
и ЗИК 286 релиз.
Буду признательна

----------


## geney

> Хм, а смысл ?Не проще обновится сразу на 167И?ли вы по порядку будете это делать?


Вобще-то привык по порядку, считая что обновления носят инкрементный характер.

----------


## A^Lisa

Добрый день.
Если есть возможность, скиньте, плз, релиз (обновление) ЗИК 292

----------


## BAg_79

Привет, уважаемые!  Очень хочется думать что может быть ктото поделится отчетиком "Реестр старения дебиторской задолженности" для торговли 77. Самому писать долго. Буду говорить спасибо!))
зы: он по-моему в комплексной когдато был чтоли..

----------


## margo75

*Поделитесь, пож-та ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих организаций и автономных учреждений. Релиз 511/3.25 от 22 января 2010. 
*

----------


## vadimvad

Здравствуйте. Ищу конфигурацию С/х предприятие. Бух. учет ЕСХН 7.70.016
Заранее спасибо

----------


## SJ24

> Здравствуйте. Ищу конфигурацию С/х предприятие. Бух. учет ЕСХН 7.70.016
> Заранее спасибо


Ищи на этой ветке

----------


## chudyr

Здравствуйте. Ищу платформу Подрядчик Строительства 7.7 с кряком или просто кряк к платформе

----------


## neofromavalon

Нароод, у кого есть комплексная за январь? говорят там что то с зарплатой изменили, киньте плиз, оч надо

----------


## tanusha_kch83

Объясните пожалуйста новичку, когда было последнее обновление 1с? И если что, как обновлять?  Я только отчетность всегда обновляла....

----------


## SJ24

> Объясните пожалуйста новичку, когда было последнее обновление 1с? И если что, как обновлять?  Я только отчетность всегда обновляла....


А какая конфигурация? Все обновления были в январе.

----------


## tanusha_kch83

1с Бухгалтерия 7.7 ред. 4.5.

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Здравствуйте. Ищу платформу Подрядчик Строительства 7.7 с кряком или просто кряк к платформе


Здесь посмотри:


```
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...7790#post27790
```

----------


## tanusha_kch83

подскажите как загрузить дополнение NDS_General?

_Добавлено через 1 час 11 минут 35 секунд_
подскажите, у меня 1с Бухгалтерия 7.7 ред 4.5, релиз 7.70.502 мне нужно теперь все подряд обновления (503, 504-511) скачивать? Потому что, я скачала 7.70.511, а при установке он жалуется, что не будет работать. Версии не совместимы.

----------


## doctor_j

у кого нибудь есть "Учёт оплаты обучения в учебных заведениях" или что либо подобное

----------


## vmil

> Добрый день.
> Пожалуйста, если возможно скиньте 
> 506 релиз 1С бух 77 (проф)
> и ЗИК 286 релиз.
> Буду признательна


Ё маё зачем вам такое старьё

----------


## SJ24

> подскажите как загрузить дополнение NDS_General?
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 час 11 минут 35 секунд_
> подскажите, у меня 1с Бухгалтерия 7.7 ред 4.5, релиз 7.70.502 мне нужно теперь все подряд обновления (503, 504-511) скачивать? Потому что, я скачала 7.70.511, а при установке он жалуется, что не будет работать. Версии не совместимы.


Что значит не будет работать? Что конкретно пишет?

----------


## tanusha_kch83

У меня релиз 7.70.502, хочу обновить релизом 7.70.511. При загрузке в конфигураторе пишет:
Внимание.
Выбранный файл конфигурации не является потомком данного файла. При реструктуризации может произойти разрушение данных.

Что мне делать?

----------


## andrew_perm

дайте, плиз, комплексную конфигурацию 7.70.486

----------


## SJ24

> У меня релиз 7.70.502, хочу обновить релизом 7.70.511. При загрузке в конфигураторе пишет:
> Внимание.
> Выбранный файл конфигурации не является потомком данного файла. При реструктуризации может произойти разрушение данных.
> 
> Что мне делать?


Похоже у тебя базовая конфигурация, а ты скачала проф
Бухгалтерия базовая, релиз 511 скачать

_Добавлено через 45 минут 40 секунд_



> дайте, плиз, комплексную конфигурацию 7.70.486


Комплексная 7.70.486

----------


## AnaKur

У кого нибудь уже есть 
- 1С: Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация Упрощенная система налогообложения Проф. от 26.01.2010 версия 7.70.167

----------


## topsla

> У кого нибудь уже есть
> - 1С: Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация Упрощенная система налогообложения Проф. от 26.01.2010 версия 7.70.167


Ну с датой релиза Вы ошиблись, она от 22 января 2010.А релиз давно уже есть.Вам обновление или саму чистую базу?

----------


## tanusha_kch83

[QUOTE=SJ24;35772]Похоже у тебя базовая конфигурация, а ты скачала проф
Бухгалтерия базовая, релиз 511 скачать

А теперь и проконсультируйте еще, плиз как правильно установить....

----------


## deim

Очень надо " Типова конфігурація "Fort:2000"
Редакція 3.82 від 13 січня 2010 р." 
Помогите кто может

----------


## SJ24

> А теперь и проконсультируйте еще, плиз как правильно установить....


А в чем у Вас загвоздка?

----------


## tanusha_kch83

Все вроде у меня получилось, но не сошлась ОСВ на сумму прибыли и не могу исправить взнос в ФСС с 20% на 14%. Может подскажите как изменить взносы?

----------


## AnaKur

> Ну с датой релиза Вы ошиблись, она от 22 января 2010.А релиз давно уже есть.Вам обновление или саму чистую базу?


Мне обновиться надо.

----------


## exo

Здравствуйте... киньте пожалуйста ссылку УСН Релиз 7.70.160
Очень нужно и срочно, а на сайте все ссылки которые нашел по этой теме, уже не работают...

----------


## tolinf

MDшник ТиС чистый. tolinf@mail.ru 
Зарание благодарен.

----------


## geney

Задам такой профанский вопрос, но очень интересует, чтобы не сделать ляп:
У меня УСН 7.70.164 ПРОФ хочу обновить ее до 167 (то есть последней текущей версии). Как будет происходить процесс обновления:
1) по порядку, 7.70.164->165->166->167
2) Или возможно скакнуть с 7.70.164->167 без всяких промежуточных действий
Последний вариант мне конечно симпатичен, но можно ли так делать, не приведет ли это к "перекосу" БД.

Второй вопрос, тоже давно интересовал
У меня нет обновлялки, но есть сетапник новой версии (из которого я могу развернуть новую чистую БД). Могу ли я провести обновление старой конфигурации с этой чистой БД, ведь там же дело стоит только 1Cv7.md (объединение конфигураций с замещением объектов) и заменой каталога ExtForms

Спасибо за внимание :)

----------


## Prostor_orbita

Ищу Бухгалтерия 7.7 ПРОФ для Украины ред.2.5 релиз 7.70.277 от 25.12.2009 и регламентированные отчеты 09q4001 от 25.12.2009

----------


## kws

*Prostor_orbita*, 

посмотри здесь - http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=9806

----------


## КKLIM4

ПОМОГИТЕ!!! Пожалуйста может у кого есть обновления отчетности для УСН за 1 квартал 2010 год

----------


## kws

*КKLIM4*, 

посмотри здесь - http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10052

----------


## КKLIM4

я уже там смотрела, скачала, а там только статистика

----------


## SJ24

> я уже там смотрела, скачала, а там только статистика


А больше пока ничего и не выходило, остальная отчетность будет в конце квартала

----------


## chudyr

> Задам такой профанский вопрос, но очень интересует, чтобы не сделать ляп:
> У меня УСН 7.70.164 ПРОФ хочу обновить ее до 167 (то есть последней текущей версии). Как будет происходить процесс обновления:
> 1) по порядку, 7.70.164->165->166->167
> 2) Или возможно скакнуть с 7.70.164->167 без всяких промежуточных действий
> Последний вариант мне конечно симпатичен, но можно ли так делать, не приведет ли это к "перекосу" БД.
> 
> Второй вопрос, тоже давно интересовал
> У меня нет обновлялки, но есть сетапник новой версии (из которого я могу развернуть новую чистую БД). Могу ли я провести обновление старой конфигурации с этой чистой БД, ведь там же дело стоит только 1Cv7.md (объединение конфигураций с замещением объектов) и заменой каталога ExtForms
> 
> Спасибо за внимание :)


1.Обновляете сразу на 167. Только сделайте копию базы.  
2. Можете смело так и делать.Сетапник  установит новую базу, а при обновлении укажите путь к новой конфе

----------


## Motor

Помогите с ФОРТ2000 3,82 конфигурация и FORT XP, KWS на Вас вся надежда, заранее спасибо

----------


## sawserg

Нужен релиз Зарплата и Кадры *7.7.035*

----------


## ZAviator

Помогите, пожалуста, с поледними релизами ЗИКом и Налогоплательщиком. 
Никак не удается обновить ЗИК на последний релиз, выдает ошибку, причем, с диска ИТС проходит нормально. А вот с Интернет поддержкой никак не получается. Диск за январь я так и не получил.
А последний релиз у Налогоплательщика почему-то не выполяется с диска exe'шник. Никак не хочет распаковываться. Ничего не происходит.
Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## radmir2000

Не могу скачать комплекс 494.
Дайте пожалуйста другую ссылку (ни вконтакте, ни экстабит, ни аплоадинг не катят...).

----------


## Vileks

У кого есть последнее обновление *Камин*  - Зарплата и кадры? Поделитесь, пожайлуста.

----------


## Gerik12

Народ не могу обновиться с типовой бухгалтерии 504 до 512
Кинье обновление 505,506,507, 508...
очень очень признателен :rolleyes:

----------


## ochichenko

Новая конфа по Налогу На Рекламу для 7-ки и регламентированные отчеты по конфе ФОРТ есть ли у кого?

----------


## SJ24

> Народ не могу обновиться с типовой бухгалтерии 504 до 512
> Кинье обновление 505,506,507, 508...
> очень очень признателен :rolleyes:


А для чего? В чем проблема с обновлением 504 на 512?

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 53 секунды_



> У кого есть последнее обновление *Камин*  - Зарплата и кадры? Поделитесь, пожайлуста.


Ветка с конфами от КАМИНа тут

----------


## kidm

Где можно скачать "Автоматизированное рабочее место автозаправочнной станции (АРМ АЗС) 2.2.01"?

----------


## evg09

Скиньте пожайлуста Бухгалтерия бюджетная 7.70.635 (установка)

----------


## Gerik12

*SJ24*, 




> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Gerik12  
> Народ не могу обновиться с типовой бухгалтерии 504 до 512
> Кинье обновление 505,506,507, 508...
> очень очень признателен 
> 
> А для чего? В чем проблема с обновлением 504 на 512?


У меня никогда не было проблем с обновлением, скачивал обновление, запускал ехешник и всё шло ровно. В этот раз скачал с итс 512. После запуска 1С вылетает и не загружается.
Оказалось что у меня БАЗОВАЯ версия. Думал обновиться по порядку скачал 505-512. Загружаю 505 из конфигуратора, сохранаю - пишет нарушена структура ... ошибка.
Не знаю что делать :confused:

----------


## pevek

> У меня никогда не было проблем с обновлением, скачивал обновление, запускал ехешник и всё шло ровно. В этот раз скачал с итс 512. После запуска 1С вылетает и не загружается.
> Оказалось что у меня БАЗОВАЯ версия. Думал обновиться по порядку скачал 505-512. Загружаю 505 из конфигуратора, сохранаю - пишет нарушена структура ... ошибка.
> Не знаю что делать


МД нужен с полной установки, а не с обновления!

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Скиньте пожайлуста Бухгалтерия бюджетная 7.70.635 (установка)


Здесь посмотри:
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=205&page=206

----------


## newspalm

Нужен Предприниматель 7.70.160 от 22.01.2010

----------


## ksardex

Ищу:
*1С-Рарус:Турагентство, редакция 1, Локальная поставка для 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7*
Или как вариант эту конфигурацию: *БИТ:ТурАгентство*
Заранее благодарю за любую помощь в поиске этой конфигурации.

----------


## Альбертович

Не будет ли кто- нибудь так любезен, и не скинет (хотя бы ссылку) 1:СКомплексную, а?

----------


## pevek

> Не будет ли кто- нибудь так любезен, и не скинет (хотя бы ссылку) 1:СКомплексную, а?


Смотри тут

----------


## bebececs

здрасьте)))а моглиб пожалуйста кинуть сылку на платформу 7.70.027 сетевая бухгалтерия.....о4ень надо!!!!

----------


## Mik_a

Доброго времени суток.
Очень нужны релизы "Зарплата и Кадры"
7.70.285
7.70.287
7.70.288
7.70.289
Буду очень благодарен))

Всё!!! Спсибо нашел сам!

----------


## Prostor_orbita

ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!! Поставил 1С бухгалтерию на WIN 7 возникла проблема: нажимаешь создать карточку товара:
Значение=Константа.Получит  ьАтрибут(сИдентификатор);
{Глобальный модуль(241)} : Неверное имя атрибута
либо карточку клиента выдает:
ТаблицаРеквизитов.Значени  =Конт.ПолучитьАтрибут(Иден  тификатор);
{Обработка.ЗаписьПериодиче  скихРеквизитов.Форма.Модул  ь(53)} : Неверное имя атрибута

----------


## RuslanT

Скиньте пожалуйста конфигурацию ПУБ релиз 7.70.296, заранее благодарю

----------


## exo

Пожалуйста!!! Скиньте 1С *УСН 7.70.160 ПРОФ*!!! Полную установку, позарез нужна и в короткие сроки... нигде найти не могу!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## deniska6666

Нужна компонента для 1С 7.7 ТиС называется адресное хранение. Помогите пожалуйста!!=)

----------


## Альбертович

Дамы и господа, огчень надо 1С:комплесную, плииииииз. Буду должен.:)

----------


## SJ24

> Дамы и господа, огчень надо 1С:комплесную, плииииииз. Буду должен.:)


тут посмотри

----------


## vadimvad

Здравствуйте. Ищу конфигурацию С/х предприятие. Зарплата и кадры 7.70.224
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Butch

Помогите пжлст -- нужно установить "Налогоплательщик 2009" - дайте ссылку пжлст для установки

----------


## Scorplord

Привет всем кто знает а вышел ли релиз на 7.70.636 бюджет бугалтерия если да то выложите ссылку плиз:)

----------


## deim

Ищу Типова конфігурація "Fort:2000" Редакція 3.82 очень надо

----------


## DmitriyA

Очень нужен 512 релиз бухгалтерии.
Если у кого есть поделитесь а.

----------


## Suns-De-GreeN

Ребята подкиньте кто может конфу "Управление ювелирной торговлей" для Предприятия 8.1.  (релиз не ниже 10.3) либо что то похожее.
Кому надо подкину конфу АБ" "управление ювелирной торговлей" для Предприятия 8.0.13  (релиз 10.2)
Также есть  "Ювелир Софт Лайт для Украины" для Предприятия 7.7. со сломаным ключом на конфигураторе. (полностью рабочая-проверено) 
В личку плз.!

----------


## olgasir

Помогите, пожалуйста! На работе стоит официально купленная 1С 7.7. Моя задача анализировать продажи и т.д. по данным из программы. у меня ноутбук и разъема для hasp нет, плюс виндовс 7. Сидеть на коленках у бухгалтера не хочется и вообще бы поработать дома (маленький ребенок, а увольняться не хочется). Короче, нужен эмулятор хаспа под виндовс 7, можно на почту olka_sir@mail.ru  Заранее спасибо, и извините, если вопрос не по теме!

----------


## pevek

> Помогите, пожалуйста! На работе стоит официально купленная 1С 7.7. Моя задача анализировать продажи и т.д. по данным из программы. у меня ноутбук и разъема для hasp нет, плюс виндовс 7. Сидеть на коленках у бухгалтера не хочется и вообще бы поработать дома (маленький ребенок, а увольняться не хочется). Короче, нужен эмулятор хаспа под виндовс 7, можно на почту olka_sir@mail.ru  Заранее спасибо, и извините, если вопрос не по теме!


Отправил на мыло эмулятор ненужен!

----------


## olgasir

> Отправил на мыло эмулятор ненужен!


Спасибо преогромнейшее! Очень здорово приятно удивляться!!!! :dance::dance::dance::good::good:

----------


## kozakpro

А можно и мне эмулятор, пожалуйста

----------


## Y80ths

> А можно и мне эмулятор, пожалуйста



http://turbo.to/9nkl7txfatt7.html

----------


## vadimvad

> Добрый день.
> Если есть возможность, скиньте, плз, релиз (обновление) ЗИК 292


сообщи электронный адрес
Вадим будет ЗиК 293

_Добавлено через 7 минут 42 секунды_



> Добрый день.
> Пожалуйста, если возможно скиньте 
> 506 релиз 1С бух 77 (проф)
> и ЗИК 286 релиз.
> Буду признательна


дайте электр адрес будет 512 проф и ЗиК 293

_Добавлено через 11 секунд_



> Добрый день.
> Пожалуйста, если возможно скиньте 
> 506 релиз 1С бух 77 (проф)
> и ЗИК 286 релиз.
> Буду признательна


дайте электр адрес будет 512 проф и ЗиК 293

----------


## BuX

ЗИК 293? krikukhin@mail.ru

----------


## vadimvad

> Добрый день.
> Пожалуйста, если возможно скиньте 
> 506 релиз 1С бух 77 (проф)
> и ЗИК 286 релиз.
> Буду признательна


жду электронного адреса, скину

----------


## SJ24

> Нужна компонента для 1С 7.7 ТиС называется адресное хранение. Помогите пожалуйста!!=)


Посмотри тут

----------


## PadonokBoris

Если у кого сохранилась типовая 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7   497 релиз то буду очень благодарен за ссылку, надо обновить правленную с 497 по текущий, а у меня даже сравнить не с чем чтоб увидеть, что в ней дописывали

----------


## pevek

> Если у кого сохранилась типовая 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7   497 релиз то буду очень благодарен за ссылку, надо обновить правленную с 497 по текущий, а у меня даже сравнить не с чем чтоб увидеть, что в ней дописывали


1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7  Типовая конфигурация, редакция 4.5. Релиз 7.70.497 от 28.02.2008 г.
тут

----------


## buhvpom

*pevek*, раскажи пожалуйста как запускать 7-ку под виндоус 7. можно на почту buhvpom@mail.ru

----------


## kurba

1С:ВДГБ: Учет автотранспорта и ГСМ в бюджетном учреждении
Подскажите где ее можно скачать

_Добавлено через 43 секунды_
Или что-то подобное пожалуйста, очень нужно

----------


## jenyaffff

Добрый день!
Очень нужно обновление для 1с 7.7 Комплексная конфигурация, у нас нет обновлений с 2005 года (по базе данных)

----------


## felo

Ищу старую конфигурацию Торговли и Склада, например 7.70.875.
Очень надо, а то у меня 866 конфигурация, а ее до 960 ну ниикак не обновить.

----------


## Oleg_Kag

ищется леченый 1C:Рарус Автотранспорт 5 Проф oleg_alia@list.ru

----------


## deim

Добрый день... Мне нужна конфигурация Форт 2000 с измененным реестром налоговых накладных. Желательно с отчетами за 1-квартал 2010 года. Заранее благодарен. deim@meta.ua

----------


## Suns-De-GreeN

В помощь тем, кто не может на Ноутбуке поставить 1с 8.1. на  Windows Ultimate 7,
Неделю парился пока установил эту хрень!
Нашёл вот это....

http://depositfiles.com/files/5twy0xix9

.... установил, всё работает....ОК (однако каждый раз при перезагрузке или включении ноута нужно загружаться в режиме F8 "Загрузка драйверов без цифровой подписи" иначе Хасп работать не будет. Советую Вам ноут не выключать вообще, а переходить в режим "hibernate". Можно ввобще установить этот режим на кнопку выключения ноута (настройка горячих клавиш). И за этот дискомфорт вообще можно будет забыть.  

ОПИСАНИЕ УСТАНОВКИ:
все просто, нужно чтобы система увидела Aladdin HASP Key (haspdinst) после установки Virtual USB Enumerator (vusbbus.sys vusb.sys итд) 

1. Для начала установите 1с8.1 без установки hasp-ключа 
(если же установили хасп ранее, деинсталировать в меню-все программы- 1с interprise 8.1) 

2. Удаляем цифровую подпись драйверов (обязательно для win7 x64 !!!) программой "dseo13b" из первой папки, либо делаем ещё проще,
Для этого загружаемся через F8, режим "Загрузка без цифровой подписи драйверов" 


3. Далее, заходим в папку   2. "certificate + dump key", далее в папку "dump x64"(в данном случае для win7 x64) 
дважды кликаем на файле "v8 50 user", появится окно "Редактор реестра"
Нажимаем "Да" и добавляем в реестр, делаем это со всеми тремя файлами поочереди.

4. Устанавливаем сертификат "1CFan Community" из папки "2. certificate + dump key", дважды кликаем на файле
в появимшемся окне нажимаем "установить сертификат", ..далее, "Поставить все сертификаты в следующее хранилище", 
..обзор, выбрать папку "Доверительные корневые центры сертификации"

5.запустить cmd.exe в папке 3 от администратора 
Для этого кликнуть правой кнопкой мыши на файле "cmd" и выбрать "Запуск от имени администратора"
Далее, "Пуск"- в строке "наити програмы и файлы" набрать.. 

haspdinst_x64.exe -i (для x64)
или 
haspdinst.exe -i(для x86) 

6. Далее, "Пуск"-"Панель управления"-"Система и безопасность"-"Система"-"Диспетчер устройств"
Правой кнопкой мыши кликнуть на "My computer"(или как там он у вас называется) и нажать "установить старое устройство"
Запустится мастер установки оборудования-"далее", -"установка оборудования вручную", -"показать все устройства"-далее, 
"установить с диска", - "обзор" (укажите место расположения распакованной папки 4 "virtual usb bus"  и файла "vusbbus" в подпапке x64(для win7 x64)
выбрать модель "Virtual USB Bus Enumerator" нажать -"далее" не смотря на запись "Драйвер без цифровой подписи", -"далее", "Готово".

Система установит контроллер USB "Alladin Hasp Key".

Ну вот впринципе и всё!

----------


## NesterMihnenko

Существует регламентированный или просто отчет Формы №1-алкоголь (опт) Сведения о продаже алкогольной продукции и пива? Очень надо.

----------


## Laura

Скажите пожалуйста, нет ли у кого нибудь ссылок для скачивания Казахстанских конфигураций 1С Бухгалтерии 7.7. (264 релиз) продукт лицензионный, есть ключ, рег. анкета, все как положено. Только не знаю с каких сайтов эти обновления берут. Кто может - помогите плиз!!!!

----------


## s1.cooler

Дайте пожалуйста ссылку на обновление конфигурации 1С:Предприниматель 7.70.155

----------


## anyxwar

исчу кафе+бар+ресторан 2 рарус и общепит 6 тоже рарус

----------


## ArPlus

Нужна Эффект Информ:Стоматология.
Или что-нибудь для ведения учета в стомаклиниках.

----------


## Cutter

Ищу конфигурации "АВРО-БУС: Расчет зарплаты в ВУЗах" и "АВРО-БУС: Сметы и договоры в ВУЗе (планирование и исполнение)"

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 55 секунд_
+
Если можно, то сбросить на мыло myformy@rambler.ru

----------


## Elena_gp

Очень нужно последнее обновление Гэндальф Зарплаты релиз 2.063

----------


## 2tone

Нужна комплексная 7.7 483 релиз. вышла в 04.2008.
Заранее СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## vall

> Нужна комплексная 7.7 483 релиз. вышла в 04.2008.
> Заранее СПАСИБО!!!


http://narod.ru/disk/17894479000/483.zip.html

----------


## Necz

Доброе время суток! Будьте добры, киньте тис 932, заранее спасибо.

----------


## Мурати

Добрый день!!! Нужна очень типовая конф. на ЗиК 7.70 293 от 01.02.10г. и тип. конф. на Бухгалтерию 7.70 512 от 29.01.10:):):)

----------


## Bytebreaker

Добрый день,
может есть у кого раритет
Комплексная 7.70.480 с мартовского диска ИТС за 2008-й
artyombox@yandex.ru
заранее благодарен!

----------


## ильдар_2010

имеются обновления
1с зарплата+кадры 7.7
с 287 по 293 релизы
сообщите кому нужны




> Комплексная 7.70.480 с мартовского диска ИТС за 2008-й


есть диск
постараюсь завтра отправить те

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 31 секунду_



> ЗиК 7.70 293


http://depositfiles.com/files/d69bbo59a

----------


## Bytebreaker

> имеются обновления
> 1с зарплата+кадры 7.7
> с 287 по 293 релизы
> сообщите кому нужны
> 
> 
> 
> есть диск
> постараюсь завтра отправить те
> ...


благодарю :-)

----------


## Владимир1

Скажите кто знает. В бухгалтерии 7.7 релиз 511 не заполняется справочник страховые взносы. Как быть. И на каких счетах ведется учет, на 69?.

----------


## Elena_gp

http://depositfiles.com/files/vxqt2jm0o
ЗиК 293
http://depositfiles.com/files/1ni5n2tf3
Бух 512

----------


## Владимир1

Спасибо за новый релиз. Но проблема не решилась. Не заполняется справочник страховых взносов. Не сохраняются введеные данные. Может кто сталкивался с этой проблемой?

----------


## vadimvad

> Добрый день!!! Нужна очень типовая конф. на ЗиК 7.70 293 от 01.02.10г. и тип. конф. на Бухгалтерию 7.70 512 от 29.01.10:):):)


укажи свой электронный адрес на tkstula@yandex.ru

----------


## Fr1eNd

Здравствуйте коллеги, очень ищу обновление Камин 1.2.15 если у кого-то есть отправте на fr1end@inbox.ru

----------


## ильдар_2010

> Комплексная 7.70.480 с мартовского диска ИТС за 2008-й


какие именно файлы нужны
вот архив с найденными .cf - http://depositfiles.com/files/8jo2amnn5
в архиве есть файл список всех файлов - скажите какие нужны отправлю

----------


## Юлямагнетка

Нужна Каминовская разработка Упрощенка-15.

----------


## Bytebreaker

> какие именно файлы нужны
> вот архив с найденными .cf - http://depositfiles.com/files/8jo2amnn5
> в архиве есть файл список всех файлов - скажите какие нужны отправлю


всё, что в этом каталоге на диске
1CIts\EXE\V77TUNES\AcTrCc45\R770480\
можно один md от этой конфигурации, если так проще

----------


## Derman

Срочно нужна воинская часть 536

----------


## blatok

Помогите, пожалуйста – у меня 1с: бухгалтерия (проф.) 7.70.512,  а в этом году увеличился процент по фонду оплаты труда (ФОД), а в итоге начисляется все равно прежний! В следствии вопрос: где-то что-то поменять надо или еще какие-то обновления поставить?! :confused: Или может пульнети новые какие обновления для решения проблемы?! :yes: Заранее спасибо,  и если что - я на связи! :rolleyes:

----------


## андрей_82

всем доброе время суток! ;)
Пожалуйсто помогите разобраться.
При расчете з\пл. выбираю вкладку "расчеты страховых взносов и отчеты"
ставлю галочку "сводные проводки"- выполнить
вылазит ошибка.
(Для передачи информации о проводках по зарплате вы выбрали одну из типовых бухгалтерских конфигураций для 
1:С Предприятия 7.7 В бухгалтерской конфигурации необходимо выгрузить данные о плане счетов и обьектах анатитического учета,а затем загрузить эти данные внастоящую конфигурацию)
Подскажите как сделать? Впервые сталкиваюсь с этим.

----------


## robusto7

*Очень нужна 1C: Rocket Launcher*

----------


## qwertasdfgqwertasdfg

Здравствуйте.
Имеется лицензионная версия Рарус Общепит 6.0 УСН, но с LPT-ключом.
Необходимо перенести прогу на ноут, но существуют две проблемы:
1. На ноуте нет LPT-порта.
2. Нет возможности обменять LPT-ключ на USB-ключ, т.к. утеряны все документы и карточка с рег.номером. А без этого официалы не помогут.
На сколько я понял, есть возможность использовать эмулятор ключа. Не могли бы вы с этим помочь? (на всякий случай мой адрес - alex90123@mail.ru)
Заранее спасибо.
P.S. Версия именно УСН!
P.P.S. Один спец подсказал, что нужно добавить определенные строки в конфигураторе, но это только позволяет запустить программу и добавлять/изменять данные. А вот при попытке провести, например, план-меню выдает ошибку!

----------


## SJ24

> *Очень нужна 1C: Rocket Launcher*


Тут МД-шник

----------


## Любовь Иванова

Добрый день, помогите, скачала обновления 1с 7.7 за 4 кв. а новой декларации по налогу на прибыль там нет. Что делать где можно скачать последнию версию :) ?

----------


## leshiy1414

Учет сертификатов  модуль 12 И? дай вам бог здоровья

----------


## alexsmir

> а новой декларации по налогу на прибыль там нет.


Ждите. в бух 8 1С уже сделала ее ввиде внешнего отчета, значит скоро и в 7.7 появится.

----------


## andrew_perm

укажите, плиз, на 1С:Предприниматель 7.70.146 ))

----------


## ильдар_2010

> 1CIts\EXE\V77TUNES\AcTrCc45\R770480\


http://depositfiles.com/files/zlh1inwji

----------


## Bytebreaker

> http://depositfiles.com/files/zlh1inwji


спасибо, дорогой коллега !!! :)

----------


## Serj1972

Очень очень очень нужна ссылочка на конфигурацию "Кадровое агентство" 1с:7х помогите люди добрые! мой емейл - serj.1972@mail.ru Заранее благодарю!

----------


## trophy34

Доброго. Ребят, нужна древность: ТиС релиз 7.70.942. Нигде найти не могу((

----------


## vall

> Доброго. Ребят, нужна древность: ТиС релиз 7.70.942. Нигде найти не могу((


http://narod.ru/disk/18039563000/R770942.zip.html

----------


## slai

Очень нужна конфигурация Камин Кадровый учет 1.0.помогите

----------


## ArPlus

> Ждите. в бух 8 1С уже сделала ее ввиде внешнего отчета, значит скоро и в 7.7 появится.


 Где взять?

----------


## vadimvad

Очень прошу 1С 7.7 сельхоз/предприятие ЗиК рел. 7.70.224
заранее благодарю

----------


## Romachka

Очень нужны обновления 510, 511 для бух.(типовой), плииииз

----------


## AlexanderTiger

Срочно надо базовую 7,7 для Украины этого года! Может у кого есть уже!?

----------


## slai

Здравствуйте помогите срочно нужна конфигурация от Камин:Кадровый учет версии 1.0 1с 7.7. Конфигурация за 2008г.

----------


## leshiy1414

Люди добрые, и др. Нужен 12 модуль - учет сертификатов! Заранее спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vvv1971

Помогите - нужна конфигурация Подрядчик строительства 1.4. на 5 пользователей версия 1440 или 1441

----------


## Romachka

> Очень нужны обновления 510, 511 для бух.(типовой), плииииз


Всем спасибо! Не нужны... Разобралась!

----------


## Stan-is-lav

Нужна полная(не дэмо) конфигурация для образовательных учреждений ЗИК 293 - если у кого есть киньте плиззз!!! :blush:

----------


## sasavi

Добрый день, может ктото поможет работающей кофой для продажи медикаментов (опт) ,можн Рарус-Фармацепт 4. Очень надо с возможностью печати сертификатов качества товара согласно номенклатуры с расходной накладной.

----------


## Tanja_

Добрый вечер, подскажите, пожалуйста есть у кого-нибудь Конфигурация "магазин косметики" или на подобие что-нибудь, если не затруднит скиньте пожалуйста, на мыло: 
derevjashkina@inbox.ru:blush:

----------


## Oleg_Kag

очень нужна Рарус Автотранспорт 5 Проф ломаная. Заранее спасибо oleg_alia@list.ru

----------


## Tanja_

Доброго времени суток! Извените, за настойчивость может есть у кого 1С-Рарус: Магазин парфюмерии и косметики, редакция 2.5. Заранее благодарю! derevjashkina@inbox.ru

----------


## vmil

Разысккивается конфигурация Камин кадровый учет 2.0....знающим место нахождения убедительная просьба сообщить.

----------


## vadimvad

Очень прошу 1С 7.7 сельхоз/предприятие ЗиК рел. 7.70.224
заранее благодарю 
tkstula@yandex.ru Вадим

----------


## vmil

> Очень прошу 1С 7.7 сельхоз/предприятие ЗиК рел. 7.70.224
> заранее благодарю 
> tkstula@yandex.ru Вадим


Заранее не надо надо нажать кнопку спасибо за выложенную ссылку!!!:confused:http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/jf5y20bss
*Скрытый текст*Имя файла: R770224.rar Размер файла: 12.60 MB

----------


## StanislavCh

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 31 секунду_



> Заранее не надо надо нажать кнопку спасибо за выложенную ссылку!!!:confused:http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/jf5y20bss
> *Скрытый текст*Имя файла: R770224.rar Размер файла: 12.60 MB


Там файл архива запаролен ...  пароль скажите плиз

----------


## vmil

> _Добавлено через 2 минуты 31 секунду_
> Там файл архива запаролен ...  пароль скажите плиз


Я думал ты в теме.:confused:
*Скрытый текст*ru-board

----------


## vadimvad

> Заранее не надо надо нажать кнопку спасибо за выложенную ссылку!!!:confused:http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/jf5y20bss
> *Скрытый текст*Имя файла: R770224.rar Размер файла: 12.60 MB


очень очень благодарен Вадим

----------


## robusto7

не могу найти "*Конвертация данных*"..
выручайте.

----------


## SJ24

> не могу найти "*Конвертация данных*"..
> выручайте.


*1С Предприятие 7.7 Конфигурация "Конвертация данных", релиз 7.70.144*

Скачать

----------


## Inform2010

Просьба выложить отчетность за 1 квартал 10q1002

----------


## SJ24

> Просьба выложить отчетность за 1 квартал 10q1002


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...2&postcount=38

----------


## Мурати

Здравствуйте! Если есть у кого регламентированные отчеты на 1С бухгалтерию номер 10q1002 от 19.02.10, то дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку.:rolleyes:

----------


## SJ24

> Здравствуйте! Если есть у кого регламентированные отчеты на 1С бухгалтерию номер 10q1002 от 19.02.10, то дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку.:rolleyes:


ГЛАЗА ПОДНИМИ

----------


## Мария2906

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, очень нужна регламентированная отчётность за 4 кв 2006 года!!! Буду несказанно благодарна  тому, кто поделится!

----------


## pevek

> Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, очень нужна регламентированная отчётность за 4 кв 2006 года!!! Буду несказанно благодарна  тому, кто поделится!


1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности Номер релиза: 06q4001
Пробуем тут или тут!

Незабываем нажать Спасибо!!!

----------


## buyanti

Помогите найти новый релиз для 1с 7. УСНО, очень нужно, заранее спасибо. Стоит 7.70.160

----------


## vadimvad

укажи электронный адрес, скину USN770167

_Добавлено через 10 минут 4 секунды_



> Помогите найти новый релиз для 1с 7. УСНО, очень нужно, заранее спасибо. Стоит 7.70.160


http://narod.ru/disk/18249317000/R770167.rar.html

_Добавлено через 35 минут 55 секунд_



> _Добавлено через 10 минут 4 секунды_
> 
> 
> http://narod.ru/disk/18249317000/R770167.rar.html


отчетность для USN за 4 кв 2009г. 
http://narod.ru/disk/18250733000/%D0...20USN.rar.html

----------


## bystrov

Очень прошу Подрядчик строительства 1.4 1442 (любой: локальный или сетевой).

----------


## pevek

> Очень прошу Подрядчик строительства 1.4 1442 (любой: локальный или сетевой).


*Подрядчик стр-ва 1.4" релиз 7.70.1442
Подрядчик стр-ва 2.3" 5-польз., релиз 7.70.2348
Подрядчик стр-ва 2.3" 10-польз*
тут

*8.1 Подрядчик строительства 4.0. Версия 1.1.15.3 от 25.02.2010
Полный комплект поставщика*
тут

*Незабываем нажать Спасибо!*

----------


## koshka

очень нужен Подрядчик строительства 2,3  релиза 2340

----------


## kir16

Здравствуйте! Нужна такая древность как Торговля и склад 937 релиза. Спасибо!

----------


## Tanja_

Доброго времени суток! Помогите, пожалуйста, нужна очень  может есть у кого 1С-Рарус: Магазин парфюмерии и косметики, редакция 2.5

----------


## Selena_t

День добрый, может есть у кого отчет по расчету остатка отпуска сотрудника. Конфигурация 7.7 Зарплата и Кадры.

----------


## nikitin395310

нужна конфигурация Бухгалтерский учёт в  гаражно-строительном кооперативе (ГСК).

Если у кого есть киньте ссылку.

----------


## buyanti

Очень нужна 1С 7.7 Бухгалтерия для 64-х разрядной Windows 7

----------


## Lyudacha

Очень нужна Зарплата+Кадры для Украины релиз 7.70.025. Дайте пожалуйста ссылку, большое спасибо.

----------


## Fly99

Очень нужна регламентированая отчетность 7.x для Казахстана. Заранее благодарен:)

----------


## Мурати

Добрый день, очень нужен релиз 7.70.636 от 26.02.10 г. для бюджетных учреждений, дайте, пожалуйста ссылку или можно вот сюда kirarm82@mail.ru

----------


## pevek

> Добрый день, очень нужен релиз 7.70.636 от 26.02.10 г. для бюджетных учреждений, дайте, пожалуйста ссылку или можно вот сюда


Поиском пробовал искать или в этой теме!!!

----------


## Intos

Добрый день.
Ищу справочник адресов Ставропольского края и Калужской области для 1с 7.70.021 ЗиК. Если есть у кого поделитесь. Заранее спасибо. Редакция 2.3 релиз 292

----------


## pevek

> Добрый день.
> Ищу справочник адресов Ставропольского края и Калужской области для 1с 7.70.021 ЗиК. Если есть у кого поделитесь. Заранее спасибо. Редакция 2.3 релиз 292


*Может ищем кладр для ЗИК*:D
Классификатор адресов для 1С - от 28.01.2010 
тут

----------


## mogs424

Поделитесь у кого есть 
1С:Сельхозпредприятие.Зарп  ата и кадры 7.7

----------


## pups23

У кого есть, заранее благодарен

----------


## pevek

> Поделитесь у кого есть 
> 1С:Сельхозпредприятие.Зарп  ата и кадры 7.7


Смотрим тут

----------


## Intos

> *Может ищем кладр для ЗИК*:D
> Классификатор адресов для 1С - от 28.01.2010 
> тут


При попытке обновления КЛАДРа по пути: Операции-Обработка-Ввод адреса с использованием КЛАДРа и нажатии "ок". Выдаёт след. ошибку "Эта обработка используется в системных целях". Может делаю что-то не так?

----------


## pevek

> У кого есть, заранее благодарен


Смотри тут

_Добавлено через 6 минут 53 секунды_



> При попытке обновления КЛАДРа по пути: Операции-Обработка-Ввод адреса с использованием КЛАДРа и нажатии "ок". Выдаёт след. ошибку "Эта обработка используется в системных целях". Может делаю что-то не так?


Сервис импорт адресных классификаторов укажи в каком каталоге извлеченные файлы кодировка MS DOS установить галочки на адресный классификатор, классификатор улиц, сокращения в регионах выбрать какие нужны жмем импорт

----------


## dsk

Очень нужна регламентированная отчетность для 10q1002 для 1С:Предприятие 7.7 за 1-й квартал 2010 года. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## kastet200912

народ есть у кого аренда или прокат?

----------


## kolikd1

> да пожалуйста только полная 1с 7,7 в том числе и автотранспортные предприятия и еще автосервис
> Ссылки на 1с 7.7:
> http://depositfiles.com/files/e9zz3be4y   1__.part6.rar
> http://depositfiles.com/files/0gezwonll   1__.part5.rar
> http://depositfiles.com/files/l144q6saj   1__.part4.rar
> http://depositfiles.com/files/bz3q5j4sb   1__.part3.rar
> http://depositfiles.com/files/zeus4fi9f   1__.part2.rar
> http://depositfiles.com/files/aio9rthdj   1__.part1.rar
> чего не понятно пиши на ящик progibaz@yandex.ru


и как это все разархивировать там пароль нужен. Дайте пароль плиз

----------


## Necz

Будьте добры, Выгрузка Загрузка ТиС 9.2 в Бух 4.5,киньте пожалуйста!

_Добавлено через 6 минут 9 секунд_
Будьте добры, Выгрузка Загрузка ТиС 9.2 в Бух 4.5,киньте пожалуйста!

----------


## las

Камрады помогите, очень нужен новый кладр для камина, на диске ИТС должен был быть а весь диск скачать никак не могу выложите пожалуйста кому не трудно

----------


## Bobr2006

Народ Ищется  1С Аренда и управление недвижимостью?

----------


## vp0969

Дайте ссылку на платформу 7.7 и что бы ключ не просила, а то я скачала а она зараза выдает ошибку "Не найден ключ защиты"

----------


## vadimvad

> Очень нужна регламентированная отчетность для 10q1002 для 1С:Предприятие 7.7 за 1-й квартал 2010 года. Заранее спасибо.


http://narod.ru/disk/18402533000/Gen...q1002.rar.html
http://narod.ru/disk/18402556000/USN_10q1002.rar.html

_Добавлено через 23 часа 46 минут 10 секунд_



> Дайте ссылку на платформу 7.7 и что бы ключ не просила, а то я скачала а она зараза выдает ошибку "Не найден ключ защиты"


http://narod.ru/disk/18435927000/%D0...D0%B0.rar.html

_Добавлено через 46 секунд_



> Дайте ссылку на платформу 7.7 и что бы ключ не просила, а то я скачала а она зараза выдает ошибку "Не найден ключ защиты"


http://narod.ru/disk/18435927000/%D0...D0%B0.rar.html

----------


## ralex18

Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией Альфа-Авто: Автозапчасти+Автосервис ред.3, по возможности отученной от защит всяких :)

----------


## ert45

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, релизами ТиС 7.70.951 и 7.70.953. Хотя бы файлы 1cv7.md... Спасибо!

----------


## Performer43

Необходим последний релиз "АКТИВ: Аренда УСН"  АВТОР:1С:Франчайзи Компания Алгоритм. Заранее благодарен.)) performer43@rambler.ru

----------


## vadimvad

> и как это все разархивировать там пароль нужен. Дайте пароль плиз


*Не могу скачать часть 3* 
важаемые клиенты, приносим свои извинения, но в данное время файл не может быть доступен в связи с проведением обновлений ПО.
Мы гарантируем вам, что файл будет доступен спустя некоторое время!
Попробуйте пожалуйста позже!

* и нет пароля к архиву*

----------


## Irina.Kot

П о ж а л у й с т а, md-шник 7.70.275 ЗиК ред2,3

----------


## vall

> П о ж а л у й с т а, md-шник 7.70.275 ЗиК ред2,3


http://narod.ru/disk/18492845000/275.zip.html

----------


## Motor

23.02.2010 г. 
Звітність для конфігурацій «Fort:2000», «Fort:eXPerience» 
за 1-й квартал 2010 року випуск №4
Загальні зміни

1. Виправлено помилки в звітах: "Декларація з ПДВ", "Реєстр ПН".

2. Виправлено помилки в звіті до пенсійного фонду (персоніфікація)

3. Актуалізовано звіт "Примітки до річної фінансової звітності"

Департамент досліджень та розвитку нових технологій 
Група компаній "Форт"

У кого есть поделитесь пож.

----------


## BAg_79

Пиши в аську 268930331

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 30 секунд_



> Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией Альфа-Авто: Автозапчасти+Автосервис ред.3, по возможности отученной от защит всяких :)


Пиши в аську 268930331:)

----------


## IENS

Добрый вечер. Ищу Штрих-М Торговое предприятие ПРОФ 4.17.08. У кого есть поделитесь или просто ссылку. Зарание благодарен.

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 16 секунд_
Проблема в том, что при восстановлении базы из Штрих-М Торговое предприятие ПРОФ 4.17.08 в ТиС 9.2 ругается на отсутствие ключа защиты. Как выйти из положения чтобы можно было работать с базой на другом компе?

----------


## kondrik

Есть 1с предприятие: бухгалтерский учет 4.5 (7.7.486). Выложите плиз все необходимое чтобы обновиться до последней версии.

частично обновления нашел тут
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...8&postcount=10

ищу промежуточные.

----------


## ArPlus

> Есть 1с предприятие: бухгалтерский учет 4.5 (7.7.486). Выложите плиз все необходимое чтобы обновиться до последней версии.
> 
> частично обновления нашел тут
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...8&postcount=10
> 
> ищу промежуточные.


 Зачем?! :eek: Обновись сразу на 513 и спи спокойно!

----------


## robusto7

нет ли у кого последней версии конфигурации *Сервер: Расчет квартплаты*?

----------


## ert45

> Есть 1с предприятие: бухгалтерский учет 4.5 (7.7.486). Выложите плиз все необходимое чтобы обновиться до последней версии.
> 
> частично обновления нашел тут
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...8&postcount=10
> 
> ищу промежуточные.


есть все, пишите какие конкретно нужны

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 7 секунд_
Люди, ни у кого что ли нет ТиС 7.70.951 и 7.70.953? Очень нужны...

----------

reborn85 (10.03.2012)

----------


## IENS

Есть ТИС 770959 кому надо могу сбросить на мыло

----------


## kondrik

> есть все, пишите какие конкретно нужны


487, 488, 489, 490, 491, 493, 501, 503, 504, 505, 506, 507





> Зачем?! Обновись сразу на 513 и спи спокойно!


мне посоветовали обновить все по порядку, иначе косяки могут потом вылезти

----------


## pevek

> мне посоветовали обновить все по порядку, иначе косяки могут потом вылезти


Я обновлялся с Бухгалтерию 457 на Бухгалтерию 504 к тому же переделанную до безобразия! Но встала отлично! Бери МД с установки и попробуй на копии базы! *Удачи*!

----------


## ert45

> 491, 493


491 http://depositfiles.com/files/x4s234p6o
493 http://ifolder.ru/16741336

----------


## kondrik

Попробовал поставить 513 версию сразу, вроде нормально. По крайней мере ошибок во время обновления не выдал. Будут ли ошибки в расчетах или т.п. - покажет время.

Отчеты поставил 10q1002, но говорят есть более новые чтоли ? Точнее чтото должно быть еще за первый квартал 2010. Выложите если есть )

----------


## pevek

> Попробовал поставить 513 версию сразу, вроде нормально. По крайней мере ошибок во время обновления не выдал. Будут ли ошибки в расчетах или т.п. - покажет время.
> 
> Отчеты поставил 10q1002, но говорят есть более новые чтоли ? Точнее чтото должно быть еще за первый квартал 2010. Выложите если есть )


Так бухов напряги чтобы прошлись по своим подразделениям!!! Напой что требование такое с 01.01.2010г.:)
А формы отчетности (GENERAL) за первый квартал 2010 там только статистика!!!

----------


## vmil

> 23.02.2010 г. 
> Звітність для конфігурацій «Fort:2000», «Fort:eXPerience» 
> за 1-й квартал 2010 року випуск №4
> Загальні зміни
> 
> 1. Виправлено помилки в звітах: "Декларація з ПДВ", "Реєстр ПН".
> 
> 2. Виправлено помилки в звіті до пенсійного фонду (персоніфікація)
> 
> ...


 На форуме не вырожатся.:mad:

----------


## Stan-is-lav

ЖИТЕЛИ форума если есть дайте конфу для автосервиса очень надо!!!:cool:

----------


## sys

Помогите пожайлуста. Нужна конфигурация:
 Эффект Информ: Квартплата ТСЖ и ЖСК 2.35?

----------


## Mikhail811

Необходима конфигурация КТ-2000 для Алкогольной продукции Поделитесь пожалуйста !!!

----------


## Intos

Всем привет.

Ищу КЛАДР для бух учёта 4.5. Желательно самый свежий, т.к. улицы в московской обл. уже в феврале поменялись

----------


## ssa-r

Очень прошу, если кто нашел 1С-Рарус: Ресторан+Бар+Кафе, откликнитесь или скиньте на почту конфу ssa-r@ya.ru заранее благодарен

----------


## SJ24

> Всем привет.
> 
> Ищу КЛАДР для бух учёта 4.5. Желательно самый свежий, т.к. улицы в московской обл. уже в феврале поменялись


На сайте ФНС России КЛАДР от 28.01.2010, другого нет

----------


## sklevs

Может ко нибудь сбросит CLDB101.mxl файл на почту (календарь бухгалтера (по логике долже так называться)

----------


## Jar

Помогите пожалуйста найти литературу    
Д.В. Чистов "Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена по программе "1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7" с примерами решений. Новый план счетов (ред.2)"

:(

----------


## evg09

> ЖИТЕЛИ форума если есть дайте конфу для автосервиса очень надо!!!:cool:


http://slil.ru/28782042 откроешь эти файлы в Deposit FileManager и скачаешь

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 26 секунд_
Дайте пожайлуста обновление для бухгалтерии 512 и 513

----------


## vadimvad

> http://slil.ru/28782042 откроешь эти файлы в Deposit FileManager и скачаешь
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 минуту 26 секунд_
> Дайте пожайлуста обновление для бухгалтерии 512 и 513


http://narod.ru/disk/18694057000/rp0...20512.rar.html
http://narod.ru/disk/18694122000/Gen...02(3).rar.html

----------


## rodos

Стал устанавливать 1с 7.7 ( по ссылке с этого ресурса) на другой комп с официальной виндовс 32 битной . Ни одна конфигурация не ставится Пишет ошибка . Попробывал  через ХР тоже не получается. 
Может кто поможет   обьяснит доходчиво что нужно стелать что-бы поставить
И  как перенести  1с бугалтерию (данные и т.д.) с другого компьютера.
Отвечайте если можно в личку Зарание Благодарен

----------


## vadimvad

> Стал устанавливать 1с 7.7 ( по ссылке с этого ресурса) на другой комп с официальной виндовс 32 битной . Ни одна конфигурация не ставится Пишет ошибка . Попробывал  через ХР тоже не получается. 
> Может кто поможет   обьяснит доходчиво что нужно стелать что-бы поставить
> И  как перенести  1с бугалтерию (данные и т.д.) с другого компьютера.
> Отвечайте если можно в личку Зарание Благодарен



_Добавлено через 1 минуту 7 секунд_



> Стал устанавливать 1с 7.7 ( по ссылке с этого ресурса) на другой комп с официальной виндовс 32 битной . Ни одна конфигурация не ставится Пишет ошибка . Попробывал  через ХР тоже не получается. 
> Может кто поможет   обьяснит доходчиво что нужно стелать что-бы поставить
> И  как перенести  1с бугалтерию (данные и т.д.) с другого компьютера.
> Отвечайте если можно в личку Зарание Благодарен


http://narod.ru/disk/start/10.dl1c-n...%201%D1%81.doc

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 20 секунд_



> Стал устанавливать 1с 7.7 ( по ссылке с этого ресурса) на другой комп с официальной виндовс 32 битной . Ни одна конфигурация не ставится Пишет ошибка . Попробывал  через ХР тоже не получается. 
> Может кто поможет   обьяснит доходчиво что нужно стелать что-бы поставить
> И  как перенести  1с бугалтерию (данные и т.д.) с другого компьютера.
> Отвечайте если можно в личку Зарание Благодарен

----------


## Muhin555

> Стал устанавливать 1с 7.7 ( по ссылке с этого ресурса) на другой комп с официальной виндовс 32 битной . Ни одна конфигурация не ставится Пишет ошибка . Попробывал  через ХР тоже не получается. 
> Может кто поможет   обьяснит доходчиво что нужно стелать что-бы поставить
> И  как перенести  1с бугалтерию (данные и т.д.) с другого компьютера.
> Отвечайте если можно в личку Зарание Благодарен


Наверняка на этом компе диск разбит под NTFS, а он не любит длинных адресов..... скопируй папку с установкой конфы в корень диска и назови ее к примеру "1" и тогда setup запустится...:yes:

----------


## NataZ

Кто-нибудь слышал про "АРБИС: Бухгалтерия и Производственный учет леспромхоза"

----------


## evg09

> http://narod.ru/disk/18694057000/rp0...20512.rar.html
> http://narod.ru/disk/18694122000/Gen...02(3).rar.html


Это только отчетность, но не обновление

----------


## vadimvad

> Это только отчетность, но не обновление


скажи, пожалуйста. тебе сами релизы нужны?
например, R770512проф?

----------


## evg09

> скажи, пожалуйста. тебе сами релизы нужны?
> например, R770512проф?


Да нужны релизы 512 и 513

----------


## vadimvad

> Да нужны релизы 512 и 513


http://narod.ru/disk/18712139000/R77...D1%84.rar.html

----------


## stoosha

Ребята, у меня конфигурация 7.70.504 сейчас, какие отчёты НЕОБХОДИМО скачать и ткните пжл где лежат. Пробовала "перепрыгнуть" - не получилось..

----------


## vadimvad

> Ребята, у меня конфигурация 7.70.504 сейчас, какие отчёты НЕОБХОДИМО скачать и ткните пжл где лежат. Пробовала "перепрыгнуть" - не получилось..


попробуй 7 70 507, затем 7 70 510, и , наконец 7 70 512
http://narod.ru/disk/18712139000/R77...D1%84.rar.html
http://narod.ru/disk/18714040000/R770507.rar.html
http://narod.ru/disk/18714461000/%D0...A4510.rar.html

_Добавлено через 31 секунду_



> Ребята, у меня конфигурация 7.70.504 сейчас, какие отчёты НЕОБХОДИМО скачать и ткните пжл где лежат. Пробовала "перепрыгнуть" - не получилось..


попробуй 7 70 507, затем 7 70 510, и , наконец, 7 70 512
http://narod.ru/disk/18712139000/R77...D1%84.rar.html
http://narod.ru/disk/18714040000/R770507.rar.html
http://narod.ru/disk/18714461000/%D0...A4510.rar.html

----------


## Umanya

Всем доброго времени суток.
Очень нужна конфигурация 1С-Рарус: Магазин 1.0 Украинская версия. Понимаю всю сложность вопроса с доступностью данной конфигурации. Буду крайне признателен за помощь.

----------


## ipsyedinmk

люди помогите стояла 1с все работало снесли виндовс поставили 1с все стартует но ругается на SQL сервер те наша 1с создана с помощью этого сервисаИ? что делатьИИ думали как обычно добавим конфигурации и вперед помогите плиз!!!

----------


## rodos

Нужна конфигурация "Мясокомбинат" или  "Колбасный цех" Мож кто  встречал rodos-agro@rambler.ru

----------


## khimko

Доброго времени суток всем!
Может есть у кого релиз 512\3.26 "Бухгалтерия для НКО"?
Очень надо. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## shiwa

Люди добрые поделитесь хто  может,
Тр@ктиръ Фронт-Office Л", версия 2.5 
 770251 от 01февраля2010 г.;)

----------


## sys

> люди помогите стояла 1с все работало снесли виндовс поставили 1с все стартует но ругается на SQL сервер те наша 1с создана с помощью этого сервисаИ? что делатьИИ думали как обычно добавим конфигурации и вперед помогите плиз!!!


Поставить SQL сервер, подключить к нему старую базу, прописать в конфигураторе 1С имя и пароль доступа к серверу и будет счатье.

----------


## Владимир1984

Доброго времени суток!
Имеется КТ-2000:Алкоголь. Комплексная конфигурация, релиз 7.70.7014. Нужно обновление на 7.70.7029 релиз!
Заранее благодарю!!!

----------


## ert45

Нужна конфа Торговля и Склад 7.70.951. Спасибо!

----------


## kostipon

Люди добрые поделитесь пожалуйста, нужна 1C: Rocket Launcher 0.37 ну или хоть более менее близкую. Заранее благодарен. shutovk@gmail.com

----------


## life4extrim

Может кто то помочь с 7.70.513 для типовой и 7.70.168 для УСН. Заранее спасибо

----------


## sklevs

Может ко нибудь сбросит CLDB101.mxl файл на почту (календарь бухгалтера (по логике долже так называться) Заранее благодарен, или кто подскажет как его скачать (sklevs@rambler.ru)

----------


## Marynett

Очень нужны внешние библиотеки машинопечатных форм. Последний релиз 4007 от 27.02.2009, декларацию по НДС за 4 кв. 2009 года не распечатывает:(

----------


## onikc

Может у кого ещё осталась Торговля и склад Релиз 7.70.938 от 15.04.2005 скинте пожалуйста.
lutkov75@mail.ru

----------


## Tanec

Производство+Услуги+Бухгал  терия
последний релиз если можно)!

----------


## Алсушенок

Ищу конфигурацию для Автошколы для 1С: 7.7. Помогите, пожалуйста!!!!!

----------


## rodos

Подскажите как из 1С Бугалтерии (локалка)сделать выгрузку даннных в Зарплату и Кадры (локалка пустая) Ходябы справочники При попытке сделать выгрузку через меню сервис пишет "Отсутствует файл RAc4_Pr2.xml" Как решить проблему?

----------


## bolex

очень надо

----------


## vadimvad

> Может у кого ещё осталась Торговля и склад Релиз 7.70.938 от 15.04.2005 скинте пожалуйста.
> lutkov75@mail.ru


Нашел пока 7.70.942. Нужно?

----------


## avest@

Хочу добавить в 1с 7 классификатор должностей.
Кто делал?
Есть у кого-то классификатор должностей....не могу найти в нэте(((
Помогите, кто может, плиззз!!!

----------


## lenaonly

> Может кто то помочь с 7.70.513 для типовой и 7.70.168 для УСН. Заранее спасибо


Производство+Услуги+Бухгал  терия
последний релиз если можно)! 

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...9&postcount=81

----------


## Владимир1984

Нужна конфигурация КТ-2000:Алкоголь Комплексная 7.7 релиз 7.70.7029. Вышлите пожалуйста work собака programist.ru.
Очень нужно!

----------


## Retep

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, базой 1С. Документооборот.

----------


## alexmcmount

Добрый день
нужна конфигурация Общепит 2.0

спасибо

----------


## CargoPost

Приветствую!
Ищу конфигурацию КТ-2000:Алкоголь. Торговля и склад в идеале 7.70.7029, но подойдет и более поздний. Спасибо

----------


## ШЛК

Очень нужен 1С 7.7 Рецептурник (или хоть посмотреть демо-версию с чем его едят:confused:)

----------


## lenaonly

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, базой 1С. Документооборот.


http://depositfiles.com/files/5o224td8n

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 9 секунд_



> Производство+Услуги+Бухгал  терия
> последний релиз если можно)!


http://depositfiles.com/files/dhrolgfeq

----------


## sirop4ikk

Помогите найти 1С:Предприятие конфигурация Бухгалтерский учет типовая 7.70.513

----------


## lenaonly

> Помогите найти 1С:Предприятие конфигурация Бухгалтерский учет типовая 7.70.513


Смотрите в этом разделе
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10891&page=9

----------


## sirop4ikk

> Смотрите в этом разделе
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10891&page=9


релиз 7.70.513 для 1С:Предприятие 7.7 типовая конфигурация «Бухгалтерский учет» мне такая нужна. там такой нет и найти не могу...:confused:

----------


## Klubnichka

Приветствую всех! Дайте пожалуйста ссылку на регламентированные отчеты 4 квартал 2007 ОСНО!

----------


## diamond5

Всех приветствую! Люди добрые,  помогите пожалуйста, мне нужно на бук установить 1 С(ТиС, Предприятие), потренироваться что бы на работу устроится.Не понимаю что надо скачивать, конфигурацию, базу или релизы...... помогите, ааааИИ Оччень нужно.

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 44 секунды_
В продолжении предыдущего сообщения: Скачала Платформу,начала устанавливать, требует Диск 2 на этом и застряла.ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gvachech

А есть ли регламентированная отчетность для 1С бухгалтерия за 1кв. 2010 года 10q1002?

----------


## turkas

Для какой страны если для Украины могу дать ,а так ищи в google.

----------


## 1981Roman1981

Скиньте ссылку на комплексную конфигурацию 7.70.496.Очень нужна!

----------


## Александр1

А на 496 есть сылочка....:blush:

----------


## юлия якимова

> А есть ли регламентированная отчетность для 1С бухгалтерия за 1кв. 2010 года 10q1002?


А там только статотчетность и ЕНВД за 1 кв. 2010 г.

----------


## vova23rus

Дайте плиз 1с 7.7 Опертивный учет (сетевая) 
для 1с Предприниматель 7.7

----------


## lenaonly

> Скиньте ссылку на комплексную конфигурацию 7.70.496.Очень нужна!


Смотрите здесь!
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...6819#post46819

----------


## stareaway

Очень срочно! 
- 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для распорядителей бюджетных средств" ред.3 Релиз 7.70.337
- 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Воинская часть" Релиз 7.70.537 .
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## inoks1

Добрый день!
Нужно обновить ТиС с 949 до последней. Если у кого завалялись обновления - будьте любезны дайте ссылочку.

----------


## Денис800

Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 2.0 ПРОФ (Релиз: 2.0.057)

_Добавлено через 13 минут 11 секунд_
ой я нашёл в разделе андеграунд ! только незнаю как удалить это сообщение !

----------


## Progg81

Сориентируйте, пожалуйста, а для какой страны эта 1С? Очень нужна для РБ.

----------


## vova23rus

> Дайте плиз 1с 7.7 Опертивный учет (сетевая) 
> для 1с Предприниматель 7.7


нужна нужна нужна

----------


## Alexander53

Пожалуйста, если это возможно, очень нужно 1С-Рарус: Ресторан+Бар+Кафе Укр. сетеавая версия, и 1С-Рарус Общепит Укр. сетевая версия (вылеченые). Заранее спасибо, кто отзовется. sovabar@mail.ru

----------


## aknyazhev

Добрый вечер. Ищу 1С 7.7 Платформа Базовая. С крэком/или сканом руководства пользователя.
Кто может, поделитесь.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## pevek

> Ищу 1С 7.7 Платформа Базовая. С крэком/или сканом


Сильно сказано!:) Все что тебе нужно так это наверно Платформа 1С 7.7 и конфигурация вроде так. Но вопрос какая (базовая)И?
Конфигурации ищи тут
Платформу ищи тут

----------


## aknyazhev

2pevek - собственно, базу я уже обновил
базовые компоненты 77 можно загружать с USB ключом для Проф, как оказалось

----------


## pevek

> базовые компоненты 77 можно загружать с USB ключом


Можно и без USB ключа

----------


## vadimvad

> Добрый вечер. Ищу 1С 7.7 Платформа Базовая. С крэком/или сканом руководства пользователя.
> Кто может, поделитесь.
> Заранее благодарен.


http://narod.ru/disk/19032854000/%D0...D1%81.rar.html

----------


## waol

Помогите, нужна ТиС 7.70.925! Киньте, у кого есть такая древность (только md)

----------


## vadimvad

> Добрый день!
> Нужно обновить ТиС с 949 до последней. Если у кого завалялись обновления - будьте любезны дайте ссылочку.


http://narod.ru/disk/19039957000/trd960.rar.html

----------


## ST208

Нужна обработка для формирования Книги купли-продажи ИП из типовой конфигурации Бухгалтерии (общая), Если не жалко киньте ссылки. спс!

----------


## leshiy1414

как же все таки вести учет сертификатов в 7,7  ?

----------


## aleecvbard

Плиз поделитесь последним релизом "Сеал Софт:Многоотраслевое ЖКХ" если есть такое у кого нибудь!!!

----------


## sasha1234

Привет всем!!!
Кто-нибудь, ссылочку на релиз 513!!! Плиззз!:blush:

----------


## vadimvad

> Привет всем!!!
> Кто-нибудь, ссылочку на релиз 513!!! Плиззз!:blush:


http://narod.ru/disk/19069407000/acn513u.exe.html

----------


## bulka

Дайте пожалуйста ссылочки на обновления 
УСН базовой последнее
Бугалтерии базовой последнее
очень сильно срочно нуно

----------


## pevek

> Дайте пожалуйста ссылочки на обновления 
> УСН базовой последнее
> Бугалтерии базовой последнее
> очень сильно срочно нуно


Посмотри в этой ветке

----------


## vadimvad

> Посмотри в этой ветке


http://narod.ru/disk/19069407000/acn513u.exe.html

----------


## vovix

Доброго времени суток!:)
У кого есть ссылочки на литературу к по зарплате и кадрам 7.7 и на новые конфиги ЗиК 7.7...:(

----------


## Tanec

Приветствую! у меня проблема, поставил обнавление на Производство+Услуги+Бухгал  терия 313 и отчётность  от 26  02  а там нет 
(Налоговая декларация по налогу на прибыль (2009-2010) утверждена Приказом Минфина РФ от 16.12.2009 N 135н. )
что делать и почему это?

_Добавлено через 8 минут 58 секунд_
Всем спасибо разобрался!

----------


## r21083

Дайте плиз последний релиз Рарус Автотранспорт Проф

----------


## VadimDa

Стоит ТиС 7,70,952 необходимо обновиться до последней, скиньте пож по порядку номера необходимых релизов.

----------


## pevek

> Стоит ТиС 7,70,952 необходимо обновиться до последней, скиньте пож по порядку номера необходимых релизов.


Скачай последний установочный релиз вытащи MD и обновляйся!!!!

----------


## VadimDa

> Скачай последний установочный релиз вытащи MD и обновляйся!!!!


можно немного подробнее для совсем бестолковых))

----------


## pevek

> можно немного подробнее для совсем бестолковых))


Смотри в этой ветке ищи установку типо (Установка / Setup) 7.70.960 от 03.08.2009, а немного ниже есть обновление!

Если чего непонятно пиши в ПМ!

----------


## _qwerty97_

Добрый день, у кого есть: "1С-АНАЛИТ: Поликлиника+Стационар. Расчет зарплаты + Тарификация дополнение к типовой конфигурации 1С:Зарплата и Кадры". Поделитесь пожалуйста или демку к ней, чтоб решить стоит ли её покупать или нет.

----------


## vadimvad

> Доброго времени суток!:)
> У кого есть ссылочки на литературу к по зарплате и кадрам 7.7 и на новые конфиги ЗиК 7.7...:(


http://narod.ru/disk/19098975000/calc294u.exe.html

_Добавлено через 2 часа 36 минут 52 секунды_



> Стоит ТиС 7,70,952 необходимо обновиться до последней, скиньте пож по порядку номера необходимых релизов.


http://narod.ru/disk/19102782000/1%D0%A1.doc.html

_Добавлено через 2 часа 30 минут 51 секунду_



> Доброго времени суток!:)
> У кого есть ссылочки на литературу к по зарплате и кадрам 7.7 и на новые конфиги ЗиК 7.7...:(


видеокурс по ЗиК 7.7
http://narod.ru/disk/19107193000/1%D...TA7.7.exe.html

----------


## bulka

Спасибо большое но нет.не катит обновление.
пишет что частичное разрушение данных.
!ОДНАКО!
поплясав с бубном,гуглом и вашим форумом и не найдя причин и годных обновлений я нашел решение.
Если поставить 27 движку только как локальную версию, поотключав всякие скули, обновления ставяццо прекрасно.!
я надеюсь не боян)))

----------


## r21083

Люди, мне срочно надо последний релиз Рарус Автотранспорт Проф. Помогите!!!

----------


## Дальник

Пожалуйста, у кого есть последняя версия конфигурации для "ИМПУЛЬС:Денежное довольствие". У меня 7.70.215 от 15.11.2007.

----------


## nikols6509

Пожалуйста, есть у кого конфигурация ЕСХН 7.7 или 8.1, ломаная, срочно надо, неоткожите.

----------


## vadimvad

> Пожалуйста, есть у кого конфигурация ЕСХН 7.7 или 8.1, ломаная, срочно надо, неоткожите.


Для 1С 7.7, просто разархивируй в какую-нибудь папку (например, C:\CX\1CShESHN\) и в 1С пропиши путь. Релиз леченый, ключи не спрашивает
http://narod.ru/disk/19132049000/%D0...D0%9D.rar.html

----------


## basang05

Поделитесь ссылкой на конфу КТ-2000:Алкоголь. Торговля и склад 7.70.7029.

----------


## vilast

Помогите найти конфигурацию 1С для бильрдного клуба, учет времени игры на столах, выписка счетов, учет бара. Вообще есть ли такая конфа в природе ?

----------


## vadimvad

> Для 1С 7.7, просто разархивируй в какую-нибудь папку (например, C:\CX\1CShESHN\) и в 1С пропиши путь. Релиз леченый, ключи не спрашивает
> http://narod.ru/disk/19132049000/%D0...D0%9D.rar.html


пароля нет, просто нажми OK

чтобы не прописывать пути, установи релиз точно как я говорил C:\CX\, в каталоге C:\CX\ будет 2 директории 
C:\CX\1CShESHN\
C:\CX\1CShESHNDEMO\, а в путях уже прописан C:\CX\1CShESHN\, а в конфигураторе должен быть создан пользователь, смотри рисунок 
http://narod.ru/disk/19158965000/%D0...D0%B9.JPG.html
http://narod.ru/disk/19159069000/%D0...9%202.JPG.html
Я для полного комфорта бухгалтера ставлю на ПК еще и релиз 1С сельхоз предприятие Зарплата и Кадры

----------


## ed55

Привет !
Прошу помочь. Торговля и склад 7.7. Розничный Магазин торгует 4 группами товаров(4 секции) Касса (ККМ) автономная одна. Каким образом можно получить информацию по продажам по каждой секции отдельно.
Благодарю

----------


## vadimvad

> Привет !
> Прошу помочь. Торговля и склад 7.7. Розничный Магазин торгует 4 группами товаров(4 секции) Касса (ККМ) автономная одна. Каким образом можно получить информацию по продажам по каждой секции отдельно.
> Благодарю


Для этого назови точную модель ККМ, скину инструкцию по снятию отчетов по секциям, если ККМ позволяет

----------


## tanir

!!!!не туда запостил. сори

----------


## feden86

Люди добрые, скиньте пожалуйста Торговля + Склад релиз 7.70.930

----------


## ed55

vadimvad.
Как снять отчет кассовым аппаратом думаю разберусь сам. Меня интересует продажи с помощью  сканера штрих кода, когда формируются чеки.Получаю информацию по всем продажам, а по секциям нет. Могет есть дополнительные обработки или в номенклатуре необходимо что-то отметить?

----------


## Taren

Здравствуйте! Есть у кого нибудь "Чек монитор".
 очень нужна, дайте ссылку пожалуйста.

----------


## nwcDD

_Добавлено через 29 секунд_
Есть у кого-нибудь видеопрокат? Не демо)

----------


## vadimvad

Вышли отчетность 1С 7.7 за 1 квартал 2010г., поделитесь типовой и УСН, пожалуйста

----------


## lenaonly

> Вышли отчетность 1С 7.7 за 1 квартал 2010г., поделитесь типовой и УСН, пожалуйста


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10052&page=6
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10891&page=12

----------


## Craft257

Нужно "1С-Рарус: Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов, редакция 2.5" Craft257@gmail.com

----------


## IrbisMady

Ущу обновление 

"Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет." релиз 7.70.414 от Рарус

поделитесь у кого есть, буду благодарен :-)

----------


## vadimvad

> Ущу обновление 
> 
> "Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет." релиз 7.70.414 от Рарус
> 
> поделитесь у кого есть, буду благодарен :-)


посмотри страницу 44. Там релиз 7.70.416

----------


## Ламия

Здравствуйте, нет ли случайно у кого нибудь обновления для Трактира: Стандарт плюс и Трактира: Front-Office Проф v2.0 (или сейчас уже 2.5)?Поделитесь, пожалуйста...Заранее благодарна

----------


## IrbisMady

Спасибо за оперативный ответ, но ...




> посмотри страницу 44. Там релиз 7.70.416


уточните пожалуйста в каком месте 44 страницы есть 416 релиз. Я там увидел только "Сельхоз. предприятие ЕСХН" - то есть сельхозналог, но я ищу "Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет" - для общей системы налогооблажения. Это принципиально разные конфигурации.

Может быть я просто не нашел в каком месте сабж лежит - не затруднит ли вас оставить ссылку ? ...

Буда благодарен за помощь :-)

----------


## vadimvad

> Спасибо за оперативный ответ, но ...
> 
> 
> 
> уточните пожалуйста в каком месте 44 страницы есть 416 релиз. Я там увидел только "Сельхоз. предприятие ЕСХН" - то есть сельхозналог, но я ищу "Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет" - для общей системы налогооблажения. Это принципиально разные конфигурации.
> 
> Может быть я просто не нашел в каком месте сабж лежит - не затруднит ли вас оставить ссылку ? ...
> 
> Буда благодарен за помощь :-)


Да, я ошибся, из леченых нашел пока 7.70. 413, выложить?

----------


## IrbisMady

> Да, я ошибся, из леченых нашел пока 7.70. 413, выложить?


Нет спасибо 413 есть

Мне собственно и нелечанный пойдет :-) - я и сам немного доктор :-)

Но только с 414 есть изменения по пенсионному фонду на 2010 год - вот и ищу :-)

----------


## basang05

Поделитесь ссылкой на конфу КТ-2000:Алкоголь. Торговля и склад 7.70.7029.

----------


## KOV

Может у кого-нибудь есть конфигурация "Учет бытовых услуг населению" 1сv77 от Мисофта(РБ)

----------


## Andy77

Нужен 294 релиз Зарплата и Кадры 7.7. Плиииз.

----------


## lenaonly

> Нужен 294 релиз Зарплата и Кадры 7.7. Плиииз.


Поищи в этой ветке:
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10891&page=9

----------


## Andy77

> Поищи в этой ветке:
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10891&page=9


:confused: Нету.

----------


## lenaonly

> :confused: Нету.


Пост 81 :)
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...9&postcount=81
1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.294 (обновление) от 02.03.2010

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## Andy77

> Пост 81 :)
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...9&postcount=81
> 1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.294 (обновление) от 02.03.2010
> 
> скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2


Сенкью вери мач

----------


## Rubzel

Люди добрые помогите пожалуйста найти конфигурацию *1C Бухгалтерия 7.7 Версия 4.2 релиз 7.70.431*. Это диск ИТС февраль 2005 г.

----------


## vadimvad

Прошу дать ссылку на  1С 7.7 конфигурацию "С/х предприятие Бух учет ЕСХН" релиз 7.7.017
Пожалуйста

----------


## onikc

Народ, подскажите,а когда выйдет 1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 новый релиз, очень уж надо, все сроки уже поджимают!:(

----------


## vadimvad

> Народ, подскажите,а когда выйдет 1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 новый релиз, очень уж надо, все сроки уже поджимают!:(


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...9&postcount=81

----------


## КKLIM4

ПОМОГИТЕ!!!:confused:
Установила обновления за 1 квартал 2010 г. из раздела форума "Регламентированные отчеты 7.x для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ !!!"
Все установилось нормально.
Открываю форму, но когда нажимаю кнопку заполнить, то в одних разделах отчета нет никакой реакции на заполнение, а в других, а конкретнее пытался заполнить 
:confused::confused:4-ФСС (раздел II), пишет:

СпП.УдалитьСтроки();
{C:\1 С\SSTBDB\EXTFORMS\RP10Q1.GRP\FSS4_1005.ERT(1020)}  : Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (УдалитьСтроки)

Помогите, как исправить?
заранее спасибо.

----------


## Muhin555

> ПОМОГИТЕ!!!:confused:
> Установила обновления за 1 квартал 2010 г. из раздела форума "Регламентированные отчеты 7.x для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ !!!"
> Все установилось нормально.
> Открываю форму, но когда нажимаю кнопку заполнить, то в одних разделах отчета нет никакой реакции на заполнение, а в других, а конкретнее пытался заполнить 
> :confused::confused:4-ФСС (раздел II), пишет:
> 
> СпП.УдалитьСтроки();
> {C:\1 С\SSTBDB\EXTFORMS\RP10Q1.GRP\FSS4_1005.ERT(1020)}  : Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (УдалитьСтроки)
> 
> ...


Эта ошибка возникает когда релиз конфигурации не самый последний + отсутствуют перечисления "ВидыПлатежейВФонды". Сами же отчеты "пустышки", практически представляют собой только форму, так как в этом файле текст функции Заполнить() просто закоментирован.... 1С-совцы видать просто не успели его отладить... Сам вчера с ним ковырялся.... Автоматизация от 1С одним словом....
Решить частично проблему можно добавив в конфигураторе перечисления "*ВидыПлатежейВФонды*" со значениями:
*ПолученоОтНалоговогоОрган  а
Взносы
ВзносыСам
ВзносыАкт
НеПринято
ПолученоИзфонда
РасходыПоСтрахованию*
файлы начинающиеся с FSS_...... для всех конфигураций одинаковые, для комплекной, для УСН и т.д.... Заполнять этот отчет прийдется в *ручную*....
Исправленная отчетность : http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...9&postcount=54

----------


## vadimvad

Прошу дать ссылку на 1С 7.7 конфигурацию "С/х предприятие Бух учет ЕСХН" релиз 7.7.017
Пожалуйста

----------


## pevek

> Прошу дать ссылку на 1С 7.7 конфигурацию "С/х предприятие Бух учет ЕСХН" релиз 7.7.017
> Пожалуйста


Смотрим тут

----------


## vadimvad

Прошу дать ссылку на
1С:Предприятие 7.7 Конфигурация "Сельскохозяйственное предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет" 7 70 414 *сетевую*. Пожалуйста

_Добавлено через 20 минут 25 секунд_
есть ли у кого ссылка на свежий info.dat за апрель месяц 2010

----------


## pevek

> есть ли у кого ссылка на свежий info.dat за апрель месяц 2010


Смотри тут

----------


## vadimvad

> Смотри тут


огромное спасибо!

----------


## Taren

Пожалуйста. Конфигурация "Чек-Монитор" (Локальная) или любая другая. можно и не ломанную.

----------


## vadimvad

> Народ, подскажите,а когда выйдет 1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 новый релиз, очень уж надо, все сроки уже поджимают!:(


02.03.2010 15:45	Типовая конфигурация ред. 2.Базовая	7.70.294
02.03.2010 15:45	Типовая конфигурация ред. 2 Проф.	7.70.294

_Добавлено через 35 минут 9 секунд_



> Народ, подскажите,а когда выйдет 1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 новый релиз, очень уж надо, все сроки уже поджимают!:(


http://narod.ru/disk/19421261000/7.7...pdate.exe.html

----------


## Intos

Всем доброго времени суток.
Ищу ведомость (для бух. учёта 4.5 релиз 513) "Приложение к приказу Минздравсоцразвития России" от 6 ноября 2009г. № 871н. Форма-4 ФСС РФ

"Расчёт по начисленным и уплаченным страховым взносам на обязательное социальное страхование на случай временной нетрудоспособности и в связи с материнством и по обязательному социальному страхованию от несчастных случаев на пр-ве и проф. заболеваний, а так же по расходам на выплату страх. обеспечения"

----------


## evg09

Пожайлуста дайте УСН 7.70.168 (установку)

----------


## vadimvad

> Пожайлуста дайте УСН 7.70.168 (установку)


предлагаю релиз 7 70 167
обновление 7 70 168
обновление 7 70 169
http://narod.ru/disk/19452544000/R770167.rar.html
http://narod.ru/disk/19452410000/7.70.169_Упрощенная система налогообложения_update.exe.html
http://narod.ru/disk/19452392000/usn168u.exe.html
http://narod.ru/disk/19452410000/7.7...pdate.exe.html

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 29 секунд_



> Всем доброго времени суток.
> Ищу ведомость (для бух. учёта 4.5 релиз 513) "Приложение к приказу Минздравсоцразвития России" от 6 ноября 2009г. № 871н. Форма-4 ФСС РФ
> 
> "Расчёт по начисленным и уплаченным страховым взносам на обязательное социальное страхование на случай временной нетрудоспособности и в связи с материнством и по обязательному социальному страхованию от несчастных случаев на пр-ве и проф. заболеваний, а так же по расходам на выплату страх. обеспечения"


http://narod.ru/disk/19453586000/4%2...D1%81.rar.html

----------


## kvartovich

Всем привет! ищу конфигурацию "многоотраслевое жкх" для 7.7 никак не могу найти, может у кого есть, можно не самую новую.

----------


## Intos

to vadimvad

данные файлы не подходят... пишет:
ОткрытьФорму("Отчет",,Путь+"4-FSS.ert");
{R:\BASE13\EXTFORMS\4FSS_START.ERT(10)}: Ошибка создания внешнего отчета R:\BASE13\ExtForms\4-FSS.ert

"Неправильный формат файла"

----------


## Alexerg

> to vadimvad
> 
> данные файлы не подходят... пишет:
> ОткрытьФорму("Отчет",,Путь+"4-FSS.ert");
> {R:\BASE13\EXTFORMS\4FSS_START.ERT(10)}: Ошибка создания внешнего отчета R:\BASE13\ExtForms\4-FSS.ert


Скачай формы отчетности свежие от 06.04.2010

----------


## alexeyor

привет всем!!! Ищу правила обмена между "торговлей с клад 7.7" и "производство + услуги + бухгалтерия 7.7"
Спасибо заранее !!!!

----------


## 505

Доброго времени суток. Обновил регламентированную отчетность УСН только что на самую последнюю исправленную от 07.04.  Проблема так и осталась - ПФР РСВ-1 раздел 1, при нажатии кнопки "заполнить" так ничего не происходит.

Подскажите, в чем может быть дело. Спасибо.

UPD: не дело ли в не свежей версии релиза?

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Доброго времени суток. Обновил регламентированную отчетность УСН только что на самую последнюю исправленную от 07.04.  Проблема так и осталась - ПФР РСВ-1 раздел 1, при нажатии кнопки "заполнить" так ничего не происходит.
> 
> Подскажите, в чем может быть дело. Спасибо.
> 
> UPD: не дело ли в не свежей версии релиза?


В 169 релизе все заполняет.

----------


## alt_r

Очень нужна конфигурация "БП: Центр технического обслуживания 3.0"

----------


## borumone

Очень нужен релиз КТ-Алкоголь Торговля и склад 7.70.7029, заранее спасибо!

----------


## базямба

ЗиК 295 нет ни у кого еще?

----------


## vadimvad

> ЗиК 295 нет ни у кого еще?


обновление 7 70 295 update
http://narod.ru/disk/19517043000/7.7...pdate.exe.html

----------


## bulka

:ЛЭРС УЧЕТ 2.73
прошу только здесь.
дайте пожалста сиерийник или ключик ктонить?
lersuchet@yandex.ru

----------


## alya

Помогите.
Ищется свод начислений и удержаний по категории должностей по источникам финансирования.  (для медучреждения - источников аж 11).
Буду очень признательна.

----------


## roman200590

Люди добрые помогите найти какую нибудь конфигурацию 7.7 где реализована работа с дисконтными картами пожалуйста

----------


## lenaonly

> В 169 релизе все заполняет.


А у меня в Комплексной не заполняет. Последняя версия 496. Новее нет?

----------


## vadimvad

> А у меня в Комплексной не заполняет. Последняя версия 496. Новее нет?


пока самая новая Релиз 7.70.496 от 13.02.2008
на днях будет новее

_Добавлено через 14 минут 45 секунд_



> :ЛЭРС УЧЕТ 2.73
> прошу только здесь.
> дайте пожалста сиерийник или ключик ктонить?
> lersuchet@yandex.ru


http://narod.ru/disk/19569469000/%D0...Admin.doc.html

----------


## Neonl

Ищется обновление отчетности 10q1004. Есть у кого?

----------


## vadimvad

> Ищется обновление отчетности 10q1004. Есть у кого?


Упрощенка или типовая?
http://narod.ru/disk/19570000000/usn...02010.rar.html
http://narod.ru/disk/19570047000/%D1...02010.rar.html

----------


## mdv67

1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Подрядчик стр-ва 1.4" 5-польз. поделитесь если у кого есть

----------


## tanusha_kch83

Здравствуйте. Мне необходимо установить 1с 7.7. на компьютер, сама никогда этого не делала. Скачала Конфигурацию 1С. Выложите пожалуйста, если есть, инструкцию по поэтапной установке или сами напишите. Очень нужно!!! Спасибо заранее.

Еще ведь нужно скачать платформу 1с. Дайте ссылку на скачивание...

----------


## vadimvad

> Здравствуйте. Мне необходимо установить 1с 7.7. на компьютер, сама никогда этого не делала. Скачала Конфигурацию 1С. Выложите пожалуйста, если есть, инструкцию по поэтапной установке или сами напишите. Очень нужно!!! Спасибо заранее.
> 
> Еще ведь нужно скачать платформу 1с. Дайте ссылку на скачивание...


http://narod.ru/disk/19603957000/%D0...D1%81.doc.html

http://narod.ru/disk/19604226000/1%D0%A1%2077.rar.html

http://narod.ru/disk/19604338000/%D1...70025.rar.html

----------


## ZoRoEv

Очень Нужна Бухгалтерия Проф 7.70.514 или ссылка на сайт  files 1s

----------


## vadimvad

> Очень Нужна Бухгалтерия Проф 7.70.514 или ссылка на сайт  files 1s


обновление 7 70 514 проф
http://narod.ru/disk/19604391000/7.7...pdate.exe.html

----------


## Tyger

Очень срочно нужна Зарплата и Кадры 7.7.295. Помогите, у кого есть!

----------


## vadimvad

> Очень срочно нужна Зарплата и Кадры 7.7.295. Помогите, у кого есть!


http://narod.ru/disk/19637058000/7.7...pdate.exe.html

----------


## yursio

Кто может поделиться конфигурацией Континент: Брокер

----------


## vadimvad

обновления отчетности 10g1005 для типовой и УСН от 13 апреля 2010
http://narod.ru/disk/19682464000/TIP...02010.rar.html
http://narod.ru/disk/19682705000/USN...02010.rar.html

----------


## mes.76

Доброго дня всем, очень срочно нужна 1С Предприятие 7.7 Торговля склад для Украины работающая под Windows 7. помогите плиз:confused:

----------


## 505

Всем здравствуйте!

Возникла необходимость перенести остатки по материалам (10 счет) из бухгалтерии в новую Торговлю и Склад.

На сегодняшний день вижу два варианта - перенести все документы (приход, расход), либо вбить остатки вручную

Сколько я ни пытался найти обработок под это дело - безуспешно. 
Подскажите, пожалуйста.

----------


## bulka

> пока самая новая Релиз 7.70.496 от 13.02.2008
> на днях будет новее
> 
> _Добавлено через 14 минут 45 секунд_
> 
> 
> http://narod.ru/disk/19569469000/%D0...Admin.doc.html


Ктонибудь пожалуйста помогите с лерс)
серийник,кряк или ключ..

----------


## harutyun

дайте плиз ссылку на релиз обнавления 294 и 295 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Кадры ред. 2.Проф." или на конфог релиз 295 ЗиК проф,
у меня релиз 293 ЗиК проф

----------


## bodick

Помогите найти Конфигурации для аптек под 1с Предприятие 7,7 для Украины. Спасибо.

----------


## vadimvad

> дайте плиз ссылку на релиз обнавления 294 и 295 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Кадры ред. 2.Проф." или на конфог релиз 295 ЗиК проф,
> у меня релиз 293 ЗиК проф


7 70 295 update
http://narod.ru/disk/19756216000/7.7...pdate.exe.html

_Добавлено через 6 минут 52 секунды_



> Доброго дня всем, очень срочно нужна 1С Предприятие 7.7 Торговля склад для Украины работающая под Windows 7. помогите плиз:confused:


сначала поставь платформу  7. 70. 27, она работает под W7, затем обнови свою ТиС до 7.70.015
http://narod.ru/disk/19756423000/7.7...pdate.exe.html

_Добавлено через 1 час 2 минуты 0 секунд_



> Ктонибудь пожалуйста помогите с лерс)
> серийник,кряк или ключ..


посмотри на ссылку, у меня установлено ЛЭРС УЧЕТ в. 2.73.6.13823 от 16.12.2009г. и все работает
Пароль *Admin*
имя входа *Admin*

----------


## tosyan

Народ а ни у кого не завалялась *Бухгалтерия 7.70.473*. Знаю старая но может у кого диски ИТС старые есть. А то у меня самый старый за июнь 2006 а там уже 477. Где то январь февраль наверное 2006 получается.

----------


## ujin-ko

Аналит: Учет медицинских услуг (базовая версия)
Аналит: Медицинское учреждение
Желательно 1е, не откажусь от 2го.

----------


## vaskulibin

> Народ а ни у кого не завалялась *Бухгалтерия 7.70.473*. Знаю старая но может у кого диски ИТС старые есть. А то у меня самый старый за июнь 2006 а там уже 477. Где то январь февраль наверное 2006 получается.


Типовая конфигурация, редакция 4.5. Релиз 7.70.473 от 11.01.2006 г.
http://slil.ru/28973142

----------


## 4maRgo2

Добрый вечер,у кого есть релиз для бухгалтерии проф 514. Выложите пожалуйста.

----------


## vadimvad

> Добрый вечер,у кого есть релиз для бухгалтерии проф 514. Выложите пожалуйста.


http://narod.ru/disk/19604391000/7.7...pdate.exe.html

----------


## simantus

пожалуйста залейте рарус общепит 6 редакция 514 релиз melutin85@mail.ru

----------


## pantera4ka

Здрасте, дайте ссылку на последний релиз ТиС

----------


## koren32

Где можно скачать 514-й релиз для бухгалтерии?

----------


## TjABa

Народ, поделитесь, пожалуйста ЗиК 296?

----------


## EYLLO

ЗИК 496
ZPL_296_Update.rar
http://slil.ru/28992573

----------


## FROSTIS

Не поможет ли кто работающей обработкой импорта накладных/счетов-фактур из EXCEL в 1С Предприятие 7.7 4.5 481 ?:blush:

----------


## nis1972

Господа помогите нужна конфигурация Бухгалтерский учет в ТСЖ

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 34 секунды_
Господа, нужна конфигурация Бухгалтерский учет в ТСЖ 7.7. У кого есть поделитесь.:blush:

----------


## Potamus

> Народ, поделитесь, пожалуйста ЗиК 296?


Да, Народ поделитесь, пожалста!

----------


## pevek

> Цитата:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 					Сообщение от TjABa
> 
> 
> ...


Пользуйтесь поиском! тут

----------


## ralex18

Помогите релизом 460 1с 7.7 Комплексная :slow:

----------


## Lani

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком к Подрядчик строительства 1.4. Очень очень надо.....

----------


## Performer43

(Vadimvad) нет на 44 странице сельхоз 7.70.416 если есть возможность поделитесь, 
или "Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет." релиз 7.70.414 от Рарус. Заранее спасибо

----------


## vadimvad

> (Vadimvad) нет на 44 странице сельхоз 7.70.416 если есть возможность поделитесь, 
> или "Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет." релиз 7.70.414 от Рарус. Заранее спасибо


архив 7.70.414 леченая, разархивируй на диск С, пропиши путь к папке
и все
http://narod.ru/disk/20042128000/1CSHACC.rar.html

_Добавлено через 3 часа 8 минут 22 секунды_



> Помогите релизом 460 1с 7.7 Комплексная :slow:


может быть комплексная 7.70.497?

----------


## nero09000

Программа 1С Предприятие 7.7 (активированная версия!!!)Работает на Win Vista и Win 7
Платформы (программные файлы)
1. Бухгалтерия (компонента Бухгалтерский учет) 
Версии: 
• Базовая 
• Стандартная 
• Локальная 
• Сетевая 
• SQL 
Базы:
1. Бухгалтерия 
2. УСН  
3. Зарплата и Кадры 
4. Торговля и склад
5. Предприниматель
+индексы, а так же инструкция по установке на Windows 7/Vista

http://smsfiles.ru/f/bce0b072e5bf734...cd/1C.rar.html
http://turbo.to/6qbulmsdrngi.html

----------


## ralex18

> архив 7.70.414 леченая, разархивируй на диск С, пропиши путь к папке
> и все
> http://narod.ru/disk/20042128000/1CSHACC.rar.html
> 
> _Добавлено через 3 часа 8 минут 22 секунды_
> 
> 
> может быть комплексная 7.70.497?


 нет, нужен именно древний 460 релиз...:mad:

----------


## blaugrana

очень нужен РАРУС-АВТОТРАНСПОРТ ПРОФ. 5.0 yuri_push@mail.ru

----------


## basilvs

Народ, позарез нужна комплексная конф-я 7.7 версия 497

----------


## vadimvad

> Народ, позарез нужна комплексная конф-я 7.7 версия 497


http://narod.ru/disk/20175803000/7.7...pdate.exe.html

----------


## gromAzeka

Поделитесь конфой для агенства недвижимости. Заранее благодарен

----------


## mrrambler

Оч нужны обновления для УСН начиная с 158 по 162

----------


## lenaonly

Можно сразу обновиться до 162! :) И до 170! Уже вышла!

----------


## druidII

Нужна обработка свертки базы для Астор-Общепит

----------


## vadimvad

> Оч нужны обновления для УСН начиная с 158 по 162


обнови сразу до 7 70 170
http://narod.ru/disk/20466720000/7.7...pdate.exe.html

----------


## 3358

Помогите, пожалуйста. Надо Аналит: Стоматология не жадный и не древний 001 релиз.

----------


## Grapeomsk

Здравствуйте, мальчики. Мне очень очень очень нужна лицензия от Лэрс учет (именно не пробная) 
Контакты: grapeomsk89@mail.ru, или в личку на форуме...

Надеюсь на помощь...

----------


## karlant

Всех с праздником!
Не могу нигде найти:
Модуль №6 для 1С: Учет товара по серийным номерами или IMEI

Помогите, плз
karlant@ya.ru

----------


## sibvg

Ищется Рарус: АЗК+Нефтебаза в любом виде - инсталлятор или только md, отученная или нет, не важно.

----------


## KOV

Ищу "Оказание услуг" или "Бытовые услуги"  Мисофт (РБ) 1CV77.

----------


## 403399

Как сделать в 1с7.7 торговле, при печати прайс-листа что бы дополнительно информация бралась из карточки товара "Комментарий" буду очень признателен за ответ.

----------


## Mike_wl11

Здравствуйте, Уважаемые!!!

Поделитесь пожалуйста, у кого есть
*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7. ПрофТиповая конфигуpация
Релиз: 7.70.504 от 26.01.2009*

----------


## ferr_ms

Всем привет! Очень нужна конфигурация по Туристической компании, может у кого есть что подобное

----------


## Cobranet

Есть у кого Альфа-Авто:Автозапчасти+Автосерв  ис, ред. 3. Проф. Сетевая И Очень нужно, вылеченнаяИ

----------


## rvv2

Занимаюсь оптовой торговлей в Республике Беларусь и ввожу товар из-за рубежа с растоможкой. Общая система налогооблажения. Посоветуйте какой лучше конфигурацией вести бухгалтерию. Советовали МиСофт. Но где его можно посмотреть? Уже много испробывал конфигураций. Ни одна не подходит.(((

----------


## Akasha

Привет ВСЕМ, помогите плизз....... Мне нужна регламентированная отчетность за 4 квартал 2008 года для ОСН. Заранее спасибо огромное!:)

----------


## mrrambler

Очень нужно обновить конфу ЗиК с 279 релиза до последнего. 
Был бы премного благодарен если у кого-нибудь есть обновки.

----------


## vadimvad

> Очень нужно обновить конфу ЗиК с 279 релиза до последнего. 
> Был бы премного благодарен если у кого-нибудь есть обновки.


ЗИК 7 70 296
http://narod.ru/disk/20838148000/7.7...pdate.exe.html

----------


## Hristofor

Эксперт: Расчет зарплаты в средних учебных заведениях. Редакция с учётом страховых взносов, любой  релиз с учётом страховых взносов скиньте пожалуйста!!
Очень надо!!!

----------


## mrrambler

> ЗИК 7 70 296
> http://narod.ru/disk/20838148000/7.7...pdate.exe.html


А промежуточные не нужны? Можно сразу 296-й накатить?

----------


## JOKER911

Может у кого есть конфиг. для Некоммерческих организаций

_Добавлено через 4 часа 55 минут 56 секунд_
Не подскажите где скачать конфиг. для некоммерческой организации на базе платформы 7.7

----------


## hikolac

Народ поделитесь  "Торговля и склад" 7.7

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Народ поделитесь  "Торговля и склад" 7.7


Посмотри в теме: 1С: Предприятие 7.х. конфигурации для России-2.

----------


## gsoft

помогите найти конфигурацию СКАТ

----------


## StanislavCh

Не поделится ли кто релизом 2.26 конфигурации "С/х предприятие. Зарплата и Кадры". Заранее благодарен.

----------


## 403399

Народ не могу найти или то что выложено перепутано с предпринимателем. мне нужна 1С:Предприятие 7.7 "Упращённая система налогооблажения"ПРОФ 7.70.153 и 7.70.154
Если есть выложите пожалуйста.

----------


## vadimvad

> Народ не могу найти или то что выложено перепутано с предпринимателем. мне нужна 1С:Предприятие 7.7 "Упращённая система налогооблажения"ПРОФ 7.70.153 и 7.70.154
> Если есть выложите пожалуйста.


посмотри на форуме
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10891

----------


## 403399

> посмотри на форуме
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10891


там перепутано с предпринимателем

----------


## vadimvad

> там перепутано с предпринимателем


7 70 167
http://narod.ru/disk/21037993000/usn167.rar.html

----------


## Migleon

Разыскиваю инсталяшку бухгалтерии 7.7 для РБ от Мисофт с заполнеными справочниками.

----------


## serg0011

Уважаемые господа, очень нужна Типовая конфигурация 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.70.493. Релиз конечно старенький, но все равно очень нужен. Если кто может укажите ссылу, найти нигде не могу, или залейте куда нибудь. Заранее благодарен. :)

----------


## Екатерина_С

Подскажите где можно взять модуль "комплектовки товаров" для 1С-ТрактираИ Очень надо :(

----------


## vadimvad

> Уважаемые господа, очень нужна Типовая конфигурация 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.70.493. Релиз конечно старенький, но все равно очень нужен. Если кто может укажите ссылу, найти нигде не могу, или залейте куда нибудь. Заранее благодарен. :)


7 70 493
http://narod.ru/disk/21098354000/R770493.rar.html

----------


## Евагней

Здравствуйте. Ищу типовую конфигурацию «Торговля + Склад» версии 7.70.935, помогите, пожалуйста. Спасибо большёе.

----------


## serg0011

> 7 70 493
> http://narod.ru/disk/21098354000/R770493.rar.html


БОЛЬШОЕ  СПАСИБО!!! Очень выучил!!! :good::drinks::dance:

----------


## Akasha

Привет, мне нужна регламентированная отчетность за 4 кв.2008 года, подскажи где взять;)

----------


## Scholl

Друзья, помогите плиззз, очень нужна конфа Штрих-М Кассир 1.х/2.х, если есть у кого нить, скиньте на мыло плиззз...
Scholl@list.ru

----------


## Евагней

> Привет, мне нужна регламентированная отчетность за 4 кв.2008 года, подскажи где взять;)


 IV квартал 2008 года Обновление 08q4002 от 19.01.2009 г. Бухгалтерия
 http://extabit.com/file/27u7sswfhh5tl
IV квартал  2008 года Обновление 08q4002 от 19.01.2009 г. УСН
 http://extabit.com/file/27u7sswfhh90p
IV квартал  2008 года Обновление 08q4002 от 19.01.2009 г. Предприниматель
http://extabit.com/file/27u7sswfhh8yx

----------


## samtm

Нужны дополнительные возможности для Торговли и склад по различным видам анализа.
Please может еть у кого?

----------


## Доктор Хаус

Доброе время суток!
Очень нужна конфигурация "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти". Или подобная конфигурация для дистрибьютора,торгующего колесами работающего со складом хранения.
Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## TjABa

Народ, будьте добры, поделитесь ЗиК 297?

----------


## Akasha

> IV квартал 2008 года Обновление 08q4002 от 19.01.2009 г. Бухгалтерия
>  http://extabit.com/file/27u7sswfhh5tl
> IV квартал  2008 года Обновление 08q4002 от 19.01.2009 г. УСН
>  http://extabit.com/file/27u7sswfhh90p
> IV квартал  2008 года Обновление 08q4002 от 19.01.2009 г. Предприниматель
> http://extabit.com/file/27u7sswfhh8yx





> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Akasha Посмотреть сообщение
> Привет, мне нужна регламентированная отчетность за 4 кв.2008 года, подскажи где взять
> IV квартал 2008 года Обновление 08q4002 от 19.01.2009 г. Бухгалтерия
> http://extabit.com/file/27u7sswfhh5tl
> IV квартал 2008 года Обновление 08q4002 от 19.01.2009 г. УСН
> http://extabit.com/file/27u7sswfhh90p
> IV квартал 2008 года Обновление 08q4002 от 19.01.2009 г. Предприниматель
> http://extabit.com/file/27u7sswfhh8yx


А у тебя есть отчетность за 1 квартал 2008г? Если есть поделись плизззз:gamer:а то я в запарке. И спасибо огромное за помощь

----------


## stFluffy

Доброе время суток. :eek: 
Бюджетная организация переходит на официальную 8.1 с 7.7 7.70.617
нужны релизы с 618 по 620 бюджет бухгалтерия  :confused:

для перевода остатков в 8.1 :gamer:

----------


## vadimvad

> Народ, будьте добры, поделитесь ЗиК 297?


http://narod.ru/disk/21176122000/7.7...pdate.exe.html

----------


## Доктор Хаус

Люди, очень нужна конфа Торговля и Склад Релиз 7.70.935 от 26.05.2004. 
Пожалуйста помогите.

----------


## Евагней

> А у тебя есть отчетность за 1 квартал 2008г? Если есть поделись плизззза то я в запарке. И спасибо огромное за помощь


I квартал 2008 года Обновление 08q1009 от 23.09.2008 г. Бухгалтерия
http://extabit.com/file/2dv364by36gct
I квартал 2008 года Обновление 08q1009 от 23.09.2008 г. УСН
http://extabit.com/file/2dv364by366vh
I квартал 2008 года Обновление 08q1009 от 23.09.2008 г. Предприниматель
http://extabit.com/file/2dv364by36a1p

----------


## Akasha

> I квартал 2008 года Обновление 08q1009 от 23.09.2008 г. Бухгалтерия
> http://extabit.com/file/2dv364by36gct
> I квартал 2008 года Обновление 08q1009 от 23.09.2008 г. УСН
> http://extabit.com/file/2dv364by366vh
> I квартал 2008 года Обновление 08q1009 от 23.09.2008 г. Предприниматель
> http://extabit.com/file/2dv364by36a1p


К сожалению ссылки не доступны,,,,:(
УРА получилось!!!! спасибо огроменное!!!

----------


## StanislavCh

Еще раз попрошу - господа, поделитесь плиз конф-цией 2.26 ЗиК для сельхозпредприятий.

----------


## Лиля0608

> *1С Предприятие 7.7 Конфигурация "Конвертация данных", релиз 7.70.144*
> 
> Скачать


Ссылка не работает, может есть у кого  Конфигурация?! Так срочно надо:(

----------


## timureiН

кто нибудь пользовался этой обработкой http://infostart.ru/public/15989/  и вот этой http://infostart.ru/public/63897/.......впечатлениями  и обработкой(если не жалко).....

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

Доброго времени суток. Ищется Релиз 007 от 28.03.2010 для 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7: 
7.70.514.

----------


## vadimvad

> Доброго времени суток. Ищется Релиз 007 от 28.03.2010 для 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7: 
> 7.70.514.


http://narod.ru/disk/19604391000/7.7...pdate.exe.html

----------


## alexmcmount

добрый день
ищу конфигурацию "Розничный магазин" от каминсофт

----------


## stFluffy

> Доброе время суток. :eek: 
> Бюджетная организация переходит на официальную 8.1 с 7.7 7.70.617
> нужны релизы с 618 по 620 бюджет бухгалтерия  :confused:
> 
> для перевода остатков в 8.1 :gamer:


Люди помогите найти не могу перевести остатки в 8.1

----------


## terzin2000

Ребят срочно нужна 1с менеджер продаж 1.00 для 7.7! помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## modi77

> Нужны конфигурации по расчету и производству жалюзи а так же пластиковых окон.
> Ну, в смысле две разные конфигурации


Здравствуйте. Есть у кого конфигурация по расчету и производству пластиковых окон?

----------


## VIK02

У кого есть  платформа 1с:Предприниматель 7.7. ?

----------


## L_e_x_777

Всем доброго времени суток!

Есть у кого 1с:Локальная смета (нужен только MD) для 7.7

----------


## vadimvad

> У кого есть  платформа 1с:Предприниматель 7.7. ?


посмотри на форуме
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10891
обновление 7 70 163
http://narod.ru/disk/21400183000/7.7...pdate.exe.html

----------


## sedm1n

нужна конфв для учета путевых листов 
Путевой лист  
http://1c.proclub.ru/modules/mydownl...cid=96&lid=629 
Топливно-транспортная конфигурация  
http://1c.proclub.ru/modules/mydownl...cid=96&lid=949 

или что нить подобное

----------


## stFluffy

> Люди помогите найти не могу перевести остатки в 8.1


Up Помогите найти релизы Бюджет 618, 619, 620

----------


## perec_kz

Помогите найти Конфигурацию 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 для Казахстана 2.5 релиз 251 и 256

----------


## Elena_gp

Очень нужна платформа 1с 7.7 SQL просто дистрибутив

----------


## Motor

Добрый день всем нужна отчётность *Звітність для конфігурацій «Fort:2000», «Fort:eXPerience» за 2-й квартал 2010 року випуск №1*, заранее спасибо.

----------


## pololeg

нужна комфа "Бюджетное планирование АПК"

----------


## bobby_g

Поделитесь конфигурацией для туроператора для Украины с формированием формы 1-ТУР, 1-ТУР  (к)
bobby_g@mail.ru

----------


## vadimvad

> Очень нужна платформа 1с 7.7 SQL просто дистрибутив


поставь 77018SQL с кряком
http://narod.ru/disk/21573681000/7718.SQL.rar.html
затем обнови до 25 ядра или до 27
http://narod.ru/disk/21573575000/%D1...70025.rar.html

----------


## ameli48

*ralex18*, Здравствуйте! Кто-нибудь поделился Комплексной? Тоже ищу.  Спасибо!

----------


## margo75

Поделитесь, пож-та, _Бухгалтерия для НКО 5.14/3.28._

----------


## dronofill

Помогите !!! Нужен 1С Рарус Кафе Бар.
Очень прошу! disylik@mail.ru

----------


## vadimvad

> *ralex18*, Здравствуйте! Кто-нибудь поделился Комплексной? Тоже ищу.  Спасибо!


посмотри здесь
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10891&page=15

----------


## crazysssr

Доброго всем!
помогите раздобыть подрядчик строительства на 7.7 с обломаным картраном? есть в природе?

----------


## vadimvad

> Доброго всем!
> помогите раздобыть подрядчик строительства на 7.7 с обломаным картраном? есть в природе?


посмотри на форуме в конце страницы
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10891&page=15

----------


## Серг_Серг

Нужно 1с Бухгалтерия для ТСЖ 7.7

----------


## Ketty_Diamont

Я скачала платформу 1с 7.7, а как мне понять какая именно конфигурация мне нужна (я имею в виду нужно же писать конф. и цифры) я в этом ничего не понимаю. Мне нужна упрощенка. И еще после того как я скачала платформу, как ее установить? Заранее спасибо, т.к. я полный чайник в этом )))

----------


## Alexerg

> Доброго всем!
> помогите раздобыть подрядчик строительства на 7.7 с обломаным картраном? есть в природе?


Здесь только лекарство

----------


## SeverBaP

У кого есть конфигурация «БП:Сервисный центр 3.0»И очень необходима (отученая от жадности)

----------


## Savelieva

Здравствуйте. Ищу конфигурацию С/х предприятие. Зарплата и кадры 7.70.222 и 7.70.226 Огромное спасибо всем, кто откликнется.

----------


## khimko

Помогите, плиз!
Очень нужна регламентированная отчетность за 1 квартал 2003 года.
Кто знает, где взять?

----------


## vadimvad

> Я скачала платформу 1с 7.7, а как мне понять какая именно конфигурация мне нужна (я имею в виду нужно же писать конф. и цифры) я в этом ничего не понимаю. Мне нужна упрощенка. И еще после того как я скачала платформу, как ее установить? Заранее спасибо, т.к. я полный чайник в этом )))


порядок установки
http://narod.ru/disk/21699683000/%D0...207.7.doc.html

Упрощенку посмотри здесь
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10891&page=15

----------


## xxxsavantxxx

Есть у кого обработка переноса данных из Камина6 Рачет з/п в бухгалтерию v7.7? Скиньте пожалуйста :)
Говорят, что есть перенос не проводками, а документами.

----------


## Серг_Серг

Будьте добры киньте ссылку на Бухгалтерский учёт в ТСЖ, редакция 2.0, или 3.0

----------


## Евагней

> Помогите, плиз!
> Очень нужна регламентированная отчетность за 1 квартал 2003 года.
> Кто знает, где взять?


http://www.technopark.spb.ru/files/i...f%d2%cd%c1%d4/

Случайно наткнулся, к сожалению проверить не могу... :confused:

----------


## ArPlus

Нужен Учет в стоматологиии с лекарством

----------


## aliens2003

Всем привет. Ищу конфигурацию для отелей и пансионатов.

----------


## Gajunar

Я не занимаюсь 1с, но озадачили таким  вопросом - пользователь "1с Предприниматель, Бухучет 4.5" столкнулся с проблемой выгрузки данных конфигуратора на флэшку. Т.е. раньше выгружал напрямую на флэху (объем 4 Gb), теперь в процессе создания архива программа ругается что мало места. На локальный диск и внешний HDD(100 Gb) процесс идет без проблем.
Смешной вопрос - дело в программе или винда виновата?

----------


## vadimvad

> Я не занимаюсь 1с, но озадачили таким  вопросом - пользователь "1с Предприниматель, Бухучет 4.5" столкнулся с проблемой выгрузки данных конфигуратора на флэшку. Т.е. раньше выгружал напрямую на флэху (объем 4 Gb), теперь в процессе создания архива программа ругается что мало места. На локальный диск и внешний HDD(100 Gb) процесс идет без проблем.
> Смешной вопрос - дело в программе или винда виновата?


1. проверь флешку на работоспособность утилитами для флешек или попробуй запись на другую флешку
2.отформатируй флешку из FAT32 в NTFS

----------


## dronofill

Посоветывайте   программу для  Бекапа 1С  ! пожалуйста .....

----------


## Серг_Серг

Юзаю BaseBackup

----------


## vadimvad

> Посоветывайте   программу для  Бекапа 1С  ! пожалуйста .....


1. запусти свою 1С 
2.выбираешь  КОНФИГУРАТОР
3.АДМИНИСТРИРОВАНИЕ
4. СОХРАНИТЬ ДАННЫЕ
5. выбираешь путь, куда сохранить и имя, например, дату сохранения: БАЗА 1с от 14.06.2010, нажимаешь СОХРАНИТЬ

----------


## Gajunar

to *vadimvad*
Флэшки пробовал разные, в количестве 3-х штук.




> отформатируй флешку из FAT32 в NTFS


А вот так не догадался ) , благодарю за совет.

----------


## lyubov_gromova

Очень нужно, помогите....«Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана, ред. 2.5», версии 7.70.264,
7.70.265

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 37 секунд_
Всем спасибо, кто поможет  нужны релизы 7.70.264
7.70.265  или адресок подкиньте где можно скачать:

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 12 секунд_
Всем спасибо, кто поможет  нужны релизы 7.70.264
7.70.265  или адресок подкиньте где можно скачать:

----------


## ksn75

Подскажите пожалуйста. где найти классификаторы адресов и банков. 1С 7.7 скачал здесь. В заранее благодарю.

----------


## vadimvad

> Подскажите пожалуйста. где найти классификаторы адресов и банков. 1С 7.7 скачал здесь. В заранее благодарю.


http://www.gnivc.ru/Default.aspx?id=191

----------


## ksn75

*vadimvad*, Спасибо большое.

----------


## dronofill

> 1. запусти свою 1С 
> 2.выбираешь  КОНФИГУРАТОР
> 3.АДМИНИСТРИРОВАНИЕ
> 4. СОХРАНИТЬ ДАННЫЕ
> 5. выбираешь путь, куда сохранить и имя, например, дату сохранения: БАЗА 1с от 14.06.2010, нажимаешь СОХРАНИТЬ


Мне программку ...надо, что бы на по расписанию делала.....

----------


## vadimvad

> Мне программку ...надо, что бы на по расписанию делала.....


например
http://www.handybackup.ru/archiving-1c.shtml
http://x-romix.narod.ru/AutoBackupSQL.rar

----------


## r84573

Здравствуйте, у меня маленькая проблемка, у нас в организации стоит 1с 7.7 бухгалтерия, в которой необходимо рассчитать стоимость готовой продукции (затраты на размол одной тонны муки) для мукомольного предприятия, это делаем вручную поскольку в 1с 7.7 бухгалтерия нельзя рассчитать такую себестоимость, потому что есть специализированные конфигурации для мукомольных организаций где это рассчитывается, у меня вопрос нельзя ли сделать внешнюю обработку для 1с бухгалтерии чтобы она рассчитывала эту себестоимость (как считаем вручную: к нам поступает помимо нашего зерна еще и давальческое зерно, после общего размола рассчитываем общие затраты на на всю муку (это общие затраты), потом высчитываем затраты на тонну зерна (общие затраты делим на количество тонн зерна), далее количество тонн нашего зерна умножаем на затраты-тонну и получаем наши затраты.(давальческое зерно идет по забалансовому счету). Если сможете скиньте плиз внешнюю обработку, чтобы она это считала автоматом

----------


## taksist123

Всем привет  у кого есть  конфигураций 1с  7.7.256 Проф выше ?просто позарез нужно!!Заранее спс:dance:

----------


## Alisija

Очень нужна любая литература для пользователя *1С Предприятие 7.7 "Комплексная типовая конфигурация для Украины"*. Буду очень рада ссылке на книги из коробки или самоучителю.

Пришла работать на предприятие где стоит Комплексная, а я раньше только с Бух.учетом работала. Приходиться осваивать в срочном порядке.

*Заранее благодарна.*

----------


## businessit

Всем привет. Ищу  "КАМИН:Книга учета предпринимателя" 1.0.113 Помогите плиз хочется посмотреть

----------


## wertun1

Доброго времени суток! Помогите пожалуйста, очень надо "Бухгалтерия+Медуслуги" и "Регистратура санатория"

----------


## Sam58

Ищу конфигурацию для гостиничного бизнеса. Заранее спасибо....

----------


## margo75

Доброго времени суток всем!
Может есть у кого релиз 515/3.30 "Бухгалтерия для НКО"?
Очень надо. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## kisira

Очень-очень-очень нужна Ювелирная торговля 2.02 от Ювелирсофт www.uvelirsoft.ru

----------


## Akasha

Привет ВСЕМ, спасите помогите!!!:( Начальство уходит в отпуск в начале июля надо сдать отчетность до 05.06.10, а у меня нет регламентированной отчетности за 2 квартал, а если там изменения естьИИИ? Может кто знает где ее уже опубликовали.

----------


## eldar_615

Здравствуйте! Скажите пожалуйста почему у меня выходит ошибка,(Ошибка при выполнении команды;) когда загружаю рег.отчетность за 1 квартал 2010 года? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## aleksey_2004

Помогите...
Очень нужна конфа Производство+Услуги+Бухгал  терия 307 релиза для сравнения и описания изменений. У кого есть - огромная просьба поделиться. можно на aleksey_дветысячичетыре(собак  )pisem.net
Спасибо.

----------


## programer

Всем здрасти нужны вот эти конфигурации на cubeчетыре(собака)mail.ru
бухгалтерии УНС 1с ver.170
Зарплата и Кадры ver.297

----------


## Polis6

какую конф можно использовать для несложной стоматологии? 
Есть ли для неё поддержка? Отчетность? Или всё через выгрузку в обычную?
Или проще на бухгалтерии вести?

Кто что использует поделитесь?

----------


## aleksey_2004

> бухгалтерии УНС 1с ver.170


в почте

----------


## Rusly

Ищу конфигурацию Упрощённая система налогообложения (УСН) в садоводческом товариществе...
Заранее благодарен 
rusly80@mail.ru

----------


## vadimvad

> Привет ВСЕМ, спасите помогите!!!:( Начальство уходит в отпуск в начале июля надо сдать отчетность до 05.06.10, а у меня нет регламентированной отчетности за 2 квартал, а если там изменения естьИИИ? Может кто знает где ее уже опубликовали.


http://narod.ru/disk/22166523000/%D0...02010.rar.html

----------


## Esmer

Пожалуйста дайте линк на 1С-Рарус:Магазин парфюмерии и косметики, редакция 2.5
срочно требуется... готов за вебмани...

----------


## ikenni

Ищется конфигурация и сама один-эсска.

1С Бухгалтерия (Сетевая) 7.7.025 (7.7.005) :blush:
+ Конфигурация для Казахстана.

Заранее благодарен :)

------------------------------------------------------------------

Так, саму программку нашел, теперь нуждаюсь в "Конфигурации для Казахстана" :)
Ах да, чуть не забыл, скачал с пиратбэя - http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4057...igurations_Key

----------


## tatieli

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

дайте плиз для предпринимателя 7 70 163 декларации ндфл за 2009 год

----------


## alians2007

Может, у кого есть настройка для предприятий РайПО (райпотребкооперации), отчеты?

----------


## Look440

Дайте, пожалуйста, свежий info.dat за 2 кв. 2010г.? Для подготовки отчетности в ПФР (персонифицированный учет) нужно обновлять отчетность или конфигурацию?

----------


## LilAce

Здравствуйте а есть какая нибудь конфа для спорт зала?)))

----------


## Алсушенок

Дайте, пожалуйста,  1С/Регламентированная отчетность/Отчетность учреждений Минсельхоза России. Заранее спасибо!!

----------


## vadimvad

> http://narod.ru/disk/22166523000/%D0...02010.rar.html


Еще для УПРОЩЕНКИ
http://narod.ru/disk/22300469000/УПР 2 кв 2010.rar.html

----------


## filyam

есть у когонибудь
упрощенная система налогооблажения  II квартал 2010 года.
зарание благодарен!

----------


## pva72

Нужно обновление до релиза 170 УСН 7.7
Заранее благодарен. fpga72(собака)mail.ru

----------


## ОляH

Здравствуйте!  Помогите, пожалуйста, с обновлениями для Юколы и Мисофта (Беларусь). Последний раз обновления делала за март 2010 года. И все после этого ни могу найти. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## vadimvad

> есть у когонибудь
> упрощенная система налогооблажения  II квартал 2010 года.
> зарание благодарен!


отчетность
http://narod.ru/disk/22300469000/УПР 2 кв 2010.rar.html

----------


## tomido

Дайте, пожалуйста, "Бухгалтерию для бюджетных учреждений 7.70.630 и 7.70.631"...

----------


## Vilochka

Очень нужен  Релиз 7.70.298 от 01.07.2010 ЗиК 7.7
заранее спасибо!

----------


## vadimvad

> Очень нужен  Релиз 7.70.298 от 01.07.2010 ЗиК 7.7
> заранее спасибо!


http://narod.yandex.ru/disk/start/06...%8B_update.exe

----------


## Vilochka

Спасибо огромное!!!!:)

----------


## arzte

спасибо огромнейшее от жены)))

З.Ы. Исправленный отчет В ПФР для ЗиК 298

----------


## InWith

Здравствуйте :) Ищу конфигурацию *1С-Аналит: Поликлиника+Стационар. Расчет з/п+Тарификация 2.3*

----------


## juliya25071981

Добрый день! Очень нужна отчетность за 2 кв. 2010 от 22.06.2010г. или если есть уже свежее. То что вылажено в разделе "Регламентированные отчеты" не работает, при загрузке пишет "Не обнаружен файл RPLIST.txt. Заранее благодарю!!!:blush:

----------


## TestUser123

Привет всем!
Сабж, очень нужны KvartPlata.dll, KvartPlataB.dll, KvartPlataBU.dll .

_Добавлено через 5 часов 1 минуту 24 секунды_
уже не надо...

----------


## КKLIM4

Помогите пожалуйста,надо  регламентированные отчеты за 2 квартал 2010 г: 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности для конфигурации УСН (USN).
За помощь всем спасибо.

----------


## Hun_ter07

> Помогите пожалуйста,надо  регламентированные отчеты за 2 квартал 2010 г: 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности для конфигурации УСН (USN).
> За помощь всем спасибо.


смотрим здесь http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10052&page=7

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 10 секунд_
Привет всем!
поделится кто-нибудь 1C: Rocket Launcher (не демо)?
MDшник здесь пробегал, но очень старый :(
Заранее спасибо

----------


## vadimvad

> Помогите пожалуйста,надо  регламентированные отчеты за 2 квартал 2010 г: 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности для конфигурации УСН (USN).
> За помощь всем спасибо.


http://narod.ru/disk/22415562000/USN...02010.rar.html

----------


## Куф

Привет всем, возникла такая проблема, есть предприятие и 1с версий 7.7 и 8.1 бухгалтеру понадобилось обновить их, с 8.1 всё получилось и прошло нормально, а с 7.7 такая ситуация - версия платформы самая последняя, а вот конфигурации версий такие - ЗиК 7.70.286, бухгалтерский учёт 7.70.511, все конфы по ходу типовые ПРОФ. Нашёл много постов на форуме с ссылками на обновление, но не могу найти некоторых версий - есть только ссылки на файлы полной установки... к тому же посмотрел регламентированные отчёты - они тоже 4й квартал 2009 года, какие версии нужны для обновления ваще не понял ((( с 1с знаком только как пользователь, а теперь по ходу придётся обновлять. Может у кого то есть готовые подборки нужных обновлений? Буду оч благодарен всем... и если можно файл с инструкцией по обновлению. Если есть какие то альтернативные способы обновления - буду рад разобраться и в них (напр. если можно как то развернуть самый новый релиз без обновления с сохранением работоспособности базы или напр. перескачить через не достающие обновления и поставить самое последнее... читал что такое невозможно и поэтому не пробовал даже...)

----------


## bregante

Добрый день! Помогите ссылкой на рег.отчетность 2 кв 2010 для общепита? Спасибо!

----------


## =SER=

Добрый день!!!
Скажите пожалуйста что и откуда надо скачать чтоб обновить бюджетный план счетов? 
у меня стои 1С 7.7 Бюджет 6.1  635 и нету счетов 303.10, 303.11 и.тд.

----------


## ochichenko

для конфы фирмы Форт (Экспириенс и 2000 - всё-равно г на палочке) выложите регламентированные отчеты за 2 квартал 2010 !!! ПЛИЗЗЗЗЗ!!!

----------


## bags_z

1С:Предприятие 7.7 Конфигурация "Подрядчик строительства" 7.70.2351 от 13.05.2010, может кто поделитсяИИ Очень нужно, аж горит!!!! Заранее огромное СПАСИБО!!!!!

----------


## tomido

Всё ещё актуально: "Дайте, пожалуйста, "Бухгалтерию для бюджетных учреждений 7.70.630 и 7.70.631"! У кого есть - поделитесь, пожалуйста)

----------


## gaga515

> нет, нужен именно древний 460 релиз...:mad:


Есть 454, 424,432

----------


## masyny14

Здравствуйте, недавно вышел релиз программного продукта: "1С-Рейтинг: Бухгалтерия государственного предприятия"  и "1С-Рейтинг: Бухгалтерия государственного предприятия. Учебное заведение" если есть у кого поделитесь пожалуйстаИИ

----------


## tania_dom

Очень нужны регламентированные отчеты за 2 квартал 2010 г.:
- выпуск N1 для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия+Торговля+Скла  +
Зарплата+Кадры для Украины".

----------


## v2559

а свеженьким инфо.дат кто-нить поделится?  плиззз..

----------


## Motor

06.07.2010 г.

*Звітність для конфігурацій «Fort:2000», «Fort:eXPerience»
за 2-й квартал 2010 року випуск №3
*
Загальні зміни

1. Відповідно до наказу ДПА України №313 від 12/05/2010 виправлено форму звіту "Декларація з ПДВ".

2. Виправлено помилки в звітах: "Декларація з ПДВ", "Реєстр ПН"

*У КОГО ЕСТЬ ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ ПОЖ !!!!!!*  :blush:

----------


## IP1975

Ищу Регламентированные УСН 7.7, плиз...

----------


## ip617

> Ищу Регламентированные УСН 7.7, плиз...


Ты не в том ветке

----------


## IP1975

Скажите плиз, в какой ветке надо искать ссылки на Релизы 7.7 и Регламентированную отчётность? Заранее благодарю...

----------


## ip617

> Скажите плиз, в какой ветке надо искать ссылки на Релизы 7.7 и Регламентированную отчётность? Заранее благодарю...


Посмотри в соседней -
1С: Предприятие 7.х. - Регламентированная отчетность

----------


## IP1975

Где Где? В регламентированной? По точнее можно путь?

----------


## ip617

"Я не тормоз - я медленный газ..."

----------


## ochichenko

Для конфигурации 1с 7.7 фирмы Форт выложите регламентированные отчеты плииииииззззз!

----------


## kassandr

07.07.2010 17:01  Предварительные релизы для тестирования:
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Проф. Типовая конфигуpация 
с обработкой формирования ИС в ПФР за 1 полугодие 2010г

Пожалуйста, дайте ссылку.

----------


## ssa-r

Очень нужна конфигурация БП: Сервисный центр 3.0 выручите пожалуйста!  ssa-r@ya.ru

----------


## Wad_str

01.07.2010
Вышел новый релиз 2.0.059 конфигурации "КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 2.0 ПРОФ" для 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7
Если кто скачал, намыльте пож на komwad@mail.ru!!!!  или ссылочку плиз!

----------


## ATG

Ищу Штрих торговое предприятие 4.х
Поделитесь пожалуйста.
Так же интересует 5.х версия, особенно люкарство.
A_T_G(кракозябра)bk(тчк)ru

----------


## mdv67

Ищу бух 504 рел. Обновляю сильно правленую нужна для сравнения. Если у кого есть нужен только МD.

----------


## Elena_gp

Подскажите, есть ли специализированная конфа для продажи охотничьего оружия и прочего специализированного инвентаря

----------


## Scorched

Пришлите пожалуйста обновление за 2 квартал 10q2001 для типовой 1С:Бух su34 (пес) nm.ru

----------


## alvinn

Очень нужна конфигурация. Если есть у кого киньте пжлст ссылку

----------


## VilMaks

Модуль "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия" - очень - очень нужен

----------


## vadimvad

> Пришлите пожалуйста обновление за 2 квартал 10q2001 для типовой 1С:Бух su34 (пес) nm.ru


http://narod.ru/disk/22594301000/2%2...D0%BF.rar.html

----------


## pau74

Здравствуйте,

Очень необходим релиз Торговля и склад 7.70.928 от 14.05.2003

----------


## Лианелла

Добрый вечер очень нжно база для работы на хпп т.е. 1 С по зерну у кого есть не могли бы скинуть заренее спасибо

----------


## gvachech

Добрый день. А есть возможность выложить за 2 кварталл отчетность у кого?

----------


## Олег76

Добрый день. Выложите, пожалуйста, релиз  1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения Проф." 7.70.171.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## wishmaster01

Помогите найти 1С-Аналит:Поликлиника. Медстатистика

----------


## kinor

Нужна конфигурация для 1С 7.7 Эффект Информ Салон красоты 3.02 (с лекарством или уже вылеченую). Заранее благодарен.

З.Ы. На форуме нашел, но ссылки уже сдохли

----------


## Shark81

Нужна комплексная конфигурация релиз 475 выпущенный в сентябре 2007.
Помогите кто чем может

----------


## kremich

help, нужен 1cbarcode для 7.7 есть у кого? плииззз

----------


## myconstitution

Пришлите, пожалуйста, 1С: 7.7 Комплексную 499 релиз. Заранее спасибо)

----------


## And56

http://depositfiles.com/files/j0onh29vu

----------


## kola...

Выпущен релиз 7.70.171 конфигурации "Упрощенная система налогообложения" (ред. 1.3) для "1С:Предприятия 7.7

http://depositfiles.com/files/tthctux2d     8метров

----------


## iras

Может у кого-нибудь есть 1С упрощенка для Беларуси? Буду очень признательна!

----------


## Barys Zhuk

> http://narod.ru/disk/22594301000/2%2...D0%BF.rar.html


не работает

----------


## vitus_b

1С:Предприятие 7.7 для Украины Формы отчетности за 2 квартал 2010.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Igla1

55555

----------


## suvig

Появилась такая инфа:

Опубликован внешний отчет к 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", редакция 4.5, релиз 7.70.499
Файл  PFR_10_K.ERT,  обработка  для  подготовки  файлов  персонифицированного
учета.
Файл S2010_K.ERT, обработка для редактирования сведений о стаже.

Есть у кого-нибудь? Приму с благодарностью.

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Появилась такая инфа:
> 
> Опубликован внешний отчет к 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", редакция 4.5, релиз 7.70.499
> Файл  PFR_10_K.ERT,  обработка  для  подготовки  файлов  персонифицированного
> учета.
> Файл S2010_K.ERT, обработка для редактирования сведений о стаже.
> 
> Есть у кого-нибудь? Приму с благодарностью.




```
http://depositfiles.com/files/yzy9y6dhc
```

----------


## vashty

если есть у кого-то свод отчетов проф 7.70.207 - очень буду благодарна

----------


## Markiza

Добрый день всем! Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно скачать  релиз 7.70.516 конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет"ИИзаранее спасибо..

Извините..нашла

----------


## zas2004

Народ у кого-нибудь есть ортикон-страхование ред 3 на 7.7 обновление с новым отчетом в ПФР

----------


## Decider

Здравствуйте! Позарез нужна Конфигурация "Конвертация данных" 7.70.145 от 15.04.2010. Если у кого то есть. Будьте добры киньте ссылку.

----------


## Лианелла

У кого есть 1С-Рейтинг: Элеватор помогите заранее благодарна

----------


## SergeySem

Ищу 1С-Рарус:CRM Управление продажами, ред. 2 актуальную версию (нашел 7.70.202 она вроде бы 2004 года?) Это под 7.7ю! Можно и с защитой и без.

Или есть у кого свой вариант конфигурации этой CRM под 7.7, заточенный под оптовую торговлю?

Или не морочить голову и ставить сразу под 8.2 Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами?

----------


## Наг

Ищется обновление 1с 7.7 ЗиК Сельхозпредприятие (чтобы в отчетах для пфр новые формы были)

----------


## Smile87

Выложите пожалуйста полную Бухгалтерию Предприятия ПРОФ 1.6.15.5, так чтобы файлик был SETUP.EXE. Не могу найти рабочую ссылку в архивных сообщениях. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ArCherDO

есть у кого-нибудь фо за 2 квартал 2010 для Единого сельхоз налога?

----------


## stormpvk

2 *vashty*

*1С:Предприятие Свод отчетов ПРОФ 7.70.207* (setup/установка) (14МБ)

*СКАЧАТЬ*

----------


## dorodor

Нужна конфигурация Торговля и Склад 7.7 релиз 936, у кого есть - поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## IluxaXP

нужна конфигурация Воинская часть 541. от 29 июня 2010 (если не ошибаюсь) у кого нибудь есть?

----------


## es_digviz

нужен Трактиръ: Front-Office 2.0 ПРОФ очень.

----------


## gii

> Бухгалтерию Предприятия ПРОФ 1.6.15.5


Не там спрашиваем, это ветка по 7.7

----------


## iriska17

Оч нужен релиз 227 С/х предприятие. Зарплата и Кадры.

----------


## prosot

Всем привет. Помогите пожалуста, нужна ссылка на программу Rocket Launcher.
Заранее спасибо.:)

----------


## nizovec

Не могу найти обновление до релиз 516 или 517 для базовой 7.7, заранее спасибо

----------


## warlord

Очень нужен Релиз 7.70.299 от 16.07.2010 ЗиК  проф 7.7
заранее спасибо!

сам спросил, сам и нашёл держите:

http://letitbit.net/download/13546.1...0000k.rar.html

----------


## 26178

скиньте плиз ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия НКО 517

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 33 секунды_
скиньте плиз ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия НКО 517

----------


## suvig

Нужен "Подрядчик стр-ва 2.3" 10-польз.	7.70.2352

----------


## Artur1

Помогите кто может! Очень нужна Конфигурация "С/х предприятие. Зарплата и Кадры"7.70.227

----------


## alnech

Очень нужно: Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты 7.70.126  (без бухучета и УСН)

----------


## zakbc

У кого есть обновление комплексной базы для Украине "Бухгалтерия+Торговля+Скла  +Зарплата+Кадры"
начиная с 14 релиза, и по сегодняшний И?
Заранее благодарен

----------


## oleg1234567890

дайте ссылку скачать 1с ювелирный магазин

----------


## babai_74

Всем доброго времени суток! Необходима конфигурация ""С/х предприятие. Зарплата и Кадры" релиз 7.70.227 от 20.07.2010!
Заранее благодарен!
P.S. было бы не критично, но сроки по сдаче горят...

----------


## aizbergg

Всем привет..нет ли у кого конфигураций по ЗиК бюджетного учреждения. Денежное довольствие или Воинская частьИИ:)

----------


## AlexMal82

Добрый день уважаемые коллеги!
Вышел новый релиз 2.0.059 конфигурации "КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 2.0 ПРОФ" для 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7 но нигде не могу найти.

Поделитесь пожпйлуста ссылкой у кого есть.
Спасибо

----------


## yaba

может завалялась у кого бюджетка 618 версииИ оч нужны обработки которые в комплекте шли...поделитесь пожалУСТА!!!

----------


## Рушана

у кого-нить есть эмулятор ключа защиты "штрих-м.торговое предприятие 5.1".будьте добры на 87rush@mail.ru.

----------


## Ajuice

Дайте пожалуйста кто-нибудь ссылку на 1С Воинская часть 7.70.540 или 7.70.541 или 7.70.542

----------


## TkachukSergey

Оч нужна бухгалтерия для Украины 260 (дата выхода март 2006)

----------


## vic17

Очень нужна "Конвертация данных 2.0", скинте ссылку, можно в личку

----------


## bukashechka

Пожалуйста, вышлите мне обновление 1с:Воинская часть 77 релиз 7.70.542 на buka_14@mail.ru

----------


## Alekto86

Очень нужна Бухгалтерский  учет 7.70.484. Пожалуйста.. Есть у кого?

----------


## user123456789

Здравствуйте! У кого нить есть релиз 5.4.76 (1С:Бухгалтерия 517) программы "Континент:Страхование 7.7" от 19.07.2010?

----------


## Антон Г.

Дайте пожалуйста Экзаменатор 7.70.106. Желательно ссылку. Неожиданно стало оч надо. Ссылки на DepositFiles и Rapidshare умерли :(, я уже весь инет перерыл - нету. Заранее большое спасибо.:)

----------


## Этлау

помогите как то не получается найти в инете загрузчик 1с 7.7 нужен тот что будет просить ключ 60096433@qip.ru

----------


## Колобошка

Ребята,помогите чайнику. Мне нужно "Школьное питание"-конфигурация или нет-не знаю.Мне потренероваться меню составлять,а то выучить заставили,а поработать негде.Я нашла на первых страницах ссылки,но почему-то не устанавливается,не прописывается в программах.Чего я не так делаю-есть там файл авторан,потом в диске1 ехешный файл,а во 2 и 3-нетути......или там что-то распаковать куда-нить нужно засунуть?)Надеюсь только на вас,ибо нигде больше ее нет почему-то...Спасибо.

----------


## Lyudacha

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, налогом на рекламу под бухгалтерию 7.70.279. Спасибо.

----------


## Punchern

Добрый день очень нужна конфигурация для сельского хозяйства и платформа 7.7 новая рабочая

----------


## AlexU

> Очень нужна Бухгалтерский  учет 7.70.484. Пожалуйста.. Есть у кого?


http://depositfiles.com/files/hk2eg4czr

----------


## ivanpashhanin

Воинская часть 7.70.542 очень нужно уже требуют отчет, а я все никак не обновлюсь! Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Tili

Помоги плиз! нужна прога для обработки путевых листов для автомобиля такси РБ типовая форма №5, а еще лучше все это счастье загнать в 1с.
Внимание вопрос: Как? Чем?

_Добавлено через 31 минуту 18 секунд_
а еще если у кого есть Юкола релиз 10.07.1 "Бухгалтерский учет. Настройка для РБ" буду примнога признателен :)

_Добавлено через 14 часов 10 минут 13 секунд_
мыло скинь скину туда 1С Зарплата и кадры 7.7 бел. адаптация

----------


## Sudnik

Мне тоже Очень нужно: Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты 7.70.125 :rolleyes:, поделитесь пожалуйста.
И может есть ссылочка как ее лечить?

----------


## lionlion

> Добрый день уважаемые коллеги!
> Вышел новый релиз 2.0.059 конфигурации "КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 2.0 ПРОФ" для 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7 но нигде не могу найти.
> 
> Поделитесь пожпйлуста ссылкой у кого есть.
> Спасибо


Камин: Расчет заработной платы. Версия 2.0 ПРОФ локальная.
http://depositfiles.com/files/ya37byb3s
Камин: Расчет заработной платы. Версия 2.0 ПРОФ сетевая.
http://depositfiles.com/files/eq410w0pc

----------


## Lamercool

Очень нужен эмулятор ключа LPT и USB заранее благодарен

----------


## micha_k

Приветствую всех.
Поделитесь пожалуйста "Производство+Услуги+Бухга  терия 2.8 (7.70.299)"

----------


## Wild1977

Народ, нужен срочно чтото такое 1С: КОМБИНАТ ПИТАНИЯ, или Трактир бэкофис.
поможите. old77@inbox.ru

----------


## molotovv

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, бухгалтерия  7.7 Спасибо. molotov@bmial.ru

----------


## wanja76

Очень нужна конфигурация  Автозапчасти+Автосервис (1c7.7) для Украины

----------


## finswimmer

Очень нужна конфигурация  от мисофта "Бухгалтерия Проф+" 7.7 + обновления

----------


## kardon9000

Ищу "КАМИН:Книга учета предпринимателя" 1.0.113 вышлите на kardon9000@gmail.com

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## tanusha_kch83

Будьте добры, выложите последнее обновление (файл UpDate) для 1с 7.7 Бухгалтерии (базовая) редакция 4.5. Заранее признательна.

----------


## Bsn9

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, "Учет налога на рекламу " 1.45 бухгалтерия 7.7   279 Cпасибо. bsn9@narod.ru

----------


## vadimvad

> Будьте добры, выложите последнее обновление (файл UpDate) для 1с 7.7 Бухгалтерии (базовая) редакция 4.5. Заранее признательна.


7 70 517
http://narod.ru/disk/23640115000/7.7...pdate.rar.html

----------


## micha_k

Нужна конфигурация "Производство+Услуги+Бухга  терия 2.8 (7.70.299)"

noblemikola@rambler.ru

----------


## sanpan1978

Ищу конфы Общепит от Мисофт 070911 от 11.09.2007г и Общепит от 26.02.08 от Юколы для Беларуси,можно и что-то посвежее,а то ссылки на рапиду битые.Заранее БОЛЬШОЕ спасибо и респект!!!Если можно,на sanpan1978@gmail.com или ссылку!

----------


## InWith

Добрый вечер. Необходимо скачать *полный релиз* платформы 7.70.027 или 025, Portable не катит...где взять? На диске ИТС обновление походу! Дайте ссылку плиз)))))

----------


## bmb69

Ищу старый релиз "Торговля+Склад" 7.70.925. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Yulyash

Народ, если у кого есть руководство по 1С Зарплата и кадры 7.7, поделитесь плиз!!!

----------


## ONYXXP

у кого есть 258 релиз Бух для Укр оч надо

----------


## triax174

Ищу старую конфигурацию Торговли и Склада, 7.70.875.
Очень надо, а то до 960 никак не обновить.

----------


## vadimvad

> Народ, если у кого есть руководство по 1С Зарплата и кадры 7.7, поделитесь плиз!!!


http://narod.ru/disk/23811358000/%D1...TA7.7.rar.html

----------


## 1ckiev

У кого есть!!!
Нужна срочно книга, руководство по ведению учета или руководство пользователя для 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 для бюджетных учреждений Украины
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Михаил_DM

Добрый вечер. Необходимо скачать полный релиз платформы 7.70.027 или 025, Portable не катит...где взять? На диске ИТС обновление походу! Дайте ссылку плиз)))))
Я не знаю можно тут такое выкладывать или нет? У меня есть BIN - 25 релиза SQL + плагины к нему как в восьмерке  - при написании кода выдает переменные! Почту дашь  - скину!

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 26 секунд_
А мне надо общепит, при том не семерочный, а восьмерочка! Можно где то обзавестись релизом?

----------


## steel_21

Поделитесь пожалуйста Штрих Торговое Предприятие, релизом 4.18.05

----------


## Владимир_71

Ищу релиз 1С Бухгалтерия *7.70.433*

----------


## IP1975

Поможите плиз!!! Нужна Конфигурация "Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет." 7.70.416

----------


## 1ckiev

> Поможите плиз!!! Нужна Конфигурация "Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет." 7.70.416


Если для Украины, иши мыло есть такое....:yes:

----------


## IP1975

спасибо конечно - но нужна для России!!!! Хотя может и для Украины подойдет.... kazanova30@mail.ru

----------


## ирина08

Подскажите, при обновлении с 515 релиза на 516 или 517 Бухгалтерии ПРОФ взносы на ОПС не начисляет. Что делать?

----------


## valentin1952

Люди добрые, если есть что-нибудь для расчета коммунальных услуг, дайте ссылку!!!!!!!!

----------


## Natfim

> Подскажите, при обновлении с 515 релиза на 516 или 517 Бухгалтерии ПРОФ взносы на ОПС не начисляет. Что делать?


Посмотри в Справочнике "Виды начислений" галочки везде стоят?

----------


## d5ce3e

а-а-а... помогайте! :)
нужна установка 1С6 Win95 Проф, может осталась у кого эта древность? комп восстанавливали - остались только базы, надо доработать год...
поделитесь если есть у кгого?

----------


## lenazaver

Подскажите почему обновление 1СПроф Бухгалтерия не могу установит на VistuИ?
 На XP устанавливается  без проблем.

----------


## alt99air

Ищу релиз 7.70.342 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для распорядителей бюджетных средств"

----------


## алекс33.72

Дайте пожалуйста ссылки на конфигурации расчет квартплаты,комуннальных услуг!!
все что было ранее не работает!!

----------


## kamar821

Может есть у кого-нибудь realizpr.ert для ТиС 7.7 с возможностью вывода веса товаров по накладной. Большое спасибо заранее

----------


## Felix123

Ребятки где взять сервер защиты от катрана РАРУС использует. PSNetSrv.exe

----------


## frazer

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновление для Трактир. Стандарт для платформы 7.7

----------


## Yasy

очень нужна тех платформа   7.70.027(сетевая)   не патченая и не портабл  поделитесь пожалуйста . :blush:



```

desvender@bk.ru 


```

----------


## Wad_str

Помогите плизз!!!
Очень нужна конфигурация 1С ТС 7.7 для магазина по торговле запчастями на иномарки! Нашел украинскую но ее лопатить и лопатить надо а сроки жмут....
можно на е-мейл komwad@mail.ru
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## George625

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлением 297 для базовой Зарплаты 7.70

----------


## yaba

может кто помочь с обработками для 1С ЗиК чтоб распечатать документ об отзыве из отпуска и(или) изменение фамилии сотрудника
знаю есть такие .... найти не могу..

_Добавлено через 4 часа 36 минут 1 секунду_
George625 обновление ЗиК 297

*http://depositfiles.com/files/2r5crcs3j*

----------


## КKLIM4

Подскажите пожалуйста, где можно найти классификатор адресов за 2010 год для 1 С 7.7

----------


## Sharik1c

> где можно найти классификатор адресов за 2010 год для 1 С


http://www.gnivc.ru/Document.aspx?id=1571

----------


## moskva.sam

Может завалялась у кого конфигурация *для 1С 7.7*
 - *Континент:Страхование* Релиз 5.4.75 (бух релиз 516) или 517
         ICQ:  570843346
         Mail:  *moskow.sam@ya.ru*

----------


## ilserg

Помогите, пожалуйста! Обшарил все поиском, но так и не увидел ни одной версии конфигурации "Смета плюс":confused:. Если не сложно, киньте в меня ссылкой на нее:) А то работа не работается...
Заранее благодарен!
З.Ы. Версия не принципиальна, но естессно лучше посвежее.

----------


## moskva.sam

Ищу обновление для 7.7. Континент страхование 
*нужны версии посвежее.
Вот* что я нашел в сети
- Континент-Страхование *5.4.2*  Демо
- Континент-Страхование *5.4.15*
- Континент-Страхование *5.4.47*
- Континент-Страхование *5.4.71*

----------


## Рабыня Изаура

Нужна внешняя форма Накладной на отпуск материалов на сторону М-15 для комплексной 7-ки.

----------


## user2851

Эти формы веть есть в конфе.

----------


## Рабыня Изаура

> Эти формы веть есть в конфе.


 Тогда подскажите где точно в 1с 7.7 комплексная?
Сама искала - не нашла, на клерке написали, что надо искать внешнюю форму.

----------


## ajaxnew

Всем доброго дня суток.
Ищу бухгалтерию 503 релиз, проф и базовую, может у кого завалялась...

----------


## ReversKS

Срочно нужно обновление Аналит: Аптека 7.7, помогите!!!!
revers@sibtel.ru

----------


## danilo.skiman

Поделитесь пожалуйста Бух и ТиС (проф), по возможности поновее (бух уже 518 вышла, а ТиС 963)!? danilo.skiman@gmail.com

----------


## r21083

Люди, мне срочно надо последний релиз Рарус Автотранспорт Проф. Помогите!!! r21083 @ mail . ru

----------


## babai_74

Разыскиваются:
1)Конфигурация "Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет." релиз 7.70.416 от 06.08.2010;
2)Конфигурация "С/х предприятие. Зарплата и Кадры" релиз 7.70.227 от 20.07.2010.
Люди, поделитесь, пожалуйста, если не жалко!
Заранее благодарю!
Мыло, если что: babai_74@mail.ru

----------


## oland

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, новым бланком счёт-фактуры для 1С 7.7. Федеральный закон от 27.07.2010 N 229-ФЗ. Или хотя бы просто бланком. Спасибо заранее!

----------


## vadimvad

> Поделитесь пожалуйста Бух и ТиС (проф), по возможности поновее (бух уже 518 вышла, а ТиС 963)!? danilo.skiman@gmail.com


http://narod.ru/disk/24366501000/Archive.rar.html

----------


## lionlion

Бухгалтерия ПРОФ 7.7
	25.08.2010 	R7.70.518 	http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/b2krpz0lz
Бухгалтерия базовая 7.7
	25.08.2010 	R7.70.518 	http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/aa1rskvtf
Упрощенная система налогообложения Проф.7.7
	26.08.2010 	7.70.174 	http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/adu3q4wmr
Упрощенная система налогообложения Базовая 7.7
	26.08.2010 	7.70.174 	http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/5ienipn2y
Зарплата и кадры Проф 7,7
	20.08.2010 	7.70.300 	http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/mhcan2clz
Зарплата и кадры Базовая 7,7
	20.08.2010 	7.70.300 	http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/28wd40o1p
Комплексная 7.7
	30.08.2010 	7.70.502 	http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/ojpb7fpt1
Производство+Услуги+Бухгал  терия 7.7
	30.08.2010 	7.70.317 	http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/93xcr47tx
Торговля и Склад 7.7
	22.06.2010 	7.70.963 	http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/86apmdy04
Предприниматель 7.7
	25.08.2010 	7.70.166 	http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/e0ers2y1e
Налогоплательщик 7.7
	28.07.2010 	7.70.235 	http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/dwexaecva
Бухгалтерия для Бюджетных учреждений 7.7
	20.07.2010 	7.70.641 	http://depositfiles.com/files/ia4ucce8j
Деньги 7.7
	25.02.2010 	7.70.244 	http://depositfiles.com/files/c0ksgqafe

----------


## mariiina

Здравствуйте. Не могу найти обновления на 1с 7.7 начиная с 510 релиза и далее.
Помогите, пожалуйста.
Заранее спасибо

----------


## danilo.skiman

> Здравствуйте. Не могу найти обновления на 1с 7.7 начиная с 510 релиза и далее.
> Помогите, пожалуйста.
> Заранее спасибо



Lion же написал

Бухгалтерия ПРОФ 7.7
25.08.2010 R7.70.518 http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/b2krpz0lz
Бухгалтерия базовая 7.7
25.08.2010 R7.70.518 http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/aa1rskvtf
Упрощенная система налогообложения Проф.7.7
26.08.2010 7.70.174 http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/adu3q4wmr
Упрощенная система налогообложения Базовая 7.7
26.08.2010 7.70.174 http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/5ienipn2y
Зарплата и кадры Проф 7,7
20.08.2010 7.70.300 http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/mhcan2clz
Зарплата и кадры Базовая 7,7
20.08.2010 7.70.300 http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/28wd40o1p
Комплексная 7.7
30.08.2010 7.70.502 http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/ojpb7fpt1
Производство+Услуги+Бухгал  терия 7.7
30.08.2010 7.70.317 http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/93xcr47tx
Торговля и Склад 7.7
22.06.2010 7.70.963 http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/86apmdy04
Предприниматель 7.7
25.08.2010 7.70.166 http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/e0ers2y1e
Налогоплательщик 7.7
28.07.2010 7.70.235 http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/dwexaecva
Бухгалтерия для Бюджетных учреждений 7.7
20.07.2010 7.70.641 http://depositfiles.com/files/ia4ucce8j
Деньги 7.7
25.02.2010 7.70.244 http://depositfiles.com/files/c0ksgqafe

----------


## Tavadm

Срочно нужна новая форма счет фактуры для версии Бухгалтерия 7.70.514.

----------


## mariiina

> Срочно нужна новая форма счет фактуры для версии Бухгалтерия 7.70.514.


Что за новая форма? уж не с указанием ли "наименования валюты"?

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 25 секунд_



> Lion же написал


К сожалению, это не совсем то,что мне надо. Мне нужны именно файлы обновлений, начиная  с 510 релиза. А в данной ссылке выложена сама программа. (установить последние обновления, не устанавливая предыдущие нельзя, на сколько я знаю)

----------


## oland

> Что за новая форма? уж не с указанием ли "наименования валюты"?


Да именно эта форма, мне она тоже нужна кстати, писал на прошлой странице, если есть поделись, пожалуйста. :)

----------


## mariiina

> Да именно эта форма, мне она тоже нужна кстати, писал на прошлой странице, если есть поделись, пожалуйста.


Обратите внимание на печатную форму счета-фактуры, которая у вас уже есть. В верхнем правом углу над табличной частью есть надпись "Валюта:руб."
Этого достаточно. Паника преждевременна

Согласно ст. 10 Федерального закона от 27.07.2010 г. № 229-ФЗ пока не будут внесены изменения в счет-фактуру - можно пользоваться старой формой.

----------


## Tavadm

хм в со 2 сентября вроде как нужна новая форма.

----------


## mariiina

почитайте п.10 229 ФЗ. (гласит о том,что новая форма устпит в силу после разработки ее правительством)

Я все о наболевшем? ни у кого нет подборки обновлений? Или хотя бы информации о том, через какие можно перепрыгнуть. У меня сейчас релиз 7.70.506. А хочется дойти до последней версии

----------


## capodastro

Всем добрый день! прошу помощи: срочно нужен старый релиз 1с торговли и склада: 951. Новый 963 с помощью итс скачал, но нужен именно для 951 для определения дописок текущей базы.  


В поиске нашел. спасибо не надо уже

----------


## lionlion

> Здравствуйте. Не могу найти обновления на 1с 7.7 начиная с 510 релиза и далее.
> Помогите, пожалуйста.
> Заранее спасибо


у 7 можно обновляться с любого релиза. это в 8 с определенных если уж так надо то могу выложить мд файлы

----------


## mariiina

> у 7 можно обновляться с любого релиза. это в 8 с определенных если уж так надо то могу выложить мд файлы


То есть если  509 релиз(где еще был есн и не было взносов) обновиьт сразу до 518 то все будет работать? Если так - то это замечательно. спасибо

----------


## Tavadm

> почитайте п.10 229 ФЗ. (гласит о том,что новая форма устпит в силу после разработки ее правительством)
> 
> Я все о наболевшем? ни у кого нет подборки обновлений? Или хотя бы информации о том, через какие можно перепрыгнуть. У меня сейчас релиз 7.70.506. А хочется дойти до последней версии


 Бухгалтер говорит, что это не так. Так что форма требуеться по прежнему.

----------


## mariiina

> Бухгалтер говорит, что это не так


Пожалуй, тема умения читать законодательство точно не этой ветки. 
Согласно пункту 4 статьи 10 Федерального закона от 27.07.2010 № 229-ФЗ, до утверждения Правительством РФ документов, предусмотренных пунктом 8 статьи 169, составление и выставление счетов-фактур, ведение журнала учета полученных и выставленных счетов-фактур, книг покупок и книг продаж осуществляются с учетом требований, установленных до дня вступления в силу Федерального закона от 27.07.2010 № 229-ФЗ. Распечатайте это для бухгалтера

----------


## lionlion

для 7 пока счет фактура не вышла токо для 8

----------


## kiboga

Люди добрые поделитесь пожалуйста, нужна 1C: Rocket Launcher 0.37 ну или хоть более менее близкую. Заранее благодарен. oldden@mail.ru

----------


## Motor

Добрый день всем, может у кого-нибудь есть *Звітність для конфігурацій «Fort:2000», «Fort:eXPerience» за 2-й квартал 2010 року випуск №4 от 06.08.2010 г.* , заранее спасибо.

----------


## lastbegemot

доброго времени суток. скиньте, пожалуйста если есть у кого конфигурация "БП: Сервисный центр" 2.0 или 3.0 или ссылочку, если есть
tommyknocker [dog] aport. ru

----------


## Tavadm

Решение проблемы "Новая форма счет фактуры" для 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7 версии 7.70.514 и выше:
Качаем http://infostart.ru/public/74611/ файлики и копируем в папку БД/EXTFORM/PRNFORM как написано в инструкции. Далее открываем конфигуратор базы 1С. Идем в раздел "Документы", после ищем документ счет фактура и жмакаем "редактировать модуль" или "редактировать печатную форму" и переходим на вкладку модуль. После в графе поиска пишем "prn" и находим кусок кода отвечающего за выбор печатной формы и меняем его на:
_Если ДатаДок >= '02.09.2010' Тогда
		ИмяФайлаПечатнойФормы = КаталогИБ() + "ExtForms\PrnForms\1csf283_.mxl";
	    ИмяТаблицы = "СФ283";
	ИначеЕсли ДатаДок >='26.05.2009' Тогда
		ИмяФайлаПечатнойФормы = КаталогИБ() + "ExtForms\PrnForms\1cbsf451.mxl";
	    ИмяТаблицы = "СФ451";
	ИначеЕсли ДатаДок >= '30.05.2006' Тогда
		ИмяФайлаПечатнойФормы = КаталогИБ() + "ExtForms\PrnForms\1csf283_.mxl";
	    ИмяТаблицы = "СФ283";
	ИначеЕсли ДатаДок >= '30.07.2002' Тогда
		ИмяФайлаПечатнойФормы = КаталогИБ() + "ExtForms\PrnForms\1cbsf84.mxl";
	    ИмяТаблицы = "СФ84";
ИначеЕсли ДатаДок >= '21.03.2001' Тогда
		ИмяФайлаПечатнойФормы = КаталогИБ() + "ExtForms\PrnForms\1cbsf189.mxl";
		ИмяТаблицы = "СФ189";_
Все форма готова.

Для версий ниже 7.70.514 достаточно просто скопировать файлы, почему незнаю.

----------


## NikkyWalker

Очень нужна Бухгалтерия 486 релиз.

----------


## Wad_str

Добрый день! 
Очень нужна конфигурация 1С 7.7 ТС "заточенная" под торговлю запчастями на иномарки! Если у кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста! 
можно на мыло.. komwad@mail.ru

----------


## danilo.skiman

Народ, а есть у кого отчетность для Бух 7.7 ну желательно за 3 квартал конечно и есть ли она в природе:)

----------


## Viktam

Подскажите,плиз,кто знает:откуда можно загрузить спроавчник банков в Бухгалтерию 7.7

----------


## dtam

Очень нужен ключ защиты на 1С Гостиница 4.0

----------


## Natfim

> Народ, а есть у кого отчетность для Бух 7.7 ну желательно за 3 квартал конечно и есть ли она в природе


Не лети вперед паровоза!  :)
Рано еще, она выйдет, скорее всего, в октябре.

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 16 секунд_



> Подскажите,плиз,кто знает:откуда можно загрузить спроавчник банков в Бухгалтерию 7.7


С интернета: Сервис - Интернет поддержка пользователя - Получение справочников БИК РФ

----------


## danilo.skiman

> Подскажите,плиз,кто знает:откуда можно загрузить спроавчник банков в Бухгалтерию 7.7



в окне браузера вводишь
http://cbrates.rbc.ru/bnk/bnk.exe
запускаешь самораспаковывающийся архив, а дальше тебе надо немного переделать обработку загрузки банков 1с-ную. Они же предлагают загружать только с диска ИТС или сайта РБК автоматически. У нас вот сетка разнесена бух с инетовской, поэтому пришлось такой вот геморройчик сделать. Качаю, распаковываю, перекидываю 2 получившихся файла в бух-сеть и там затягиваю переделанной обработкой. Там делать по сути нечего-просто на форму кинуть 2 окна с выбором пути к файлам (можешь еще фильтры настроить), а обработка в режиме загрузки с сайта делает то же самое:
-затягивает
-распаковывает во временные файлы
-загружает
-удаляет временные файлы:)

----------


## Viktam

спасибо,получилось,мне в голову не пришло через инет обновить.

----------


## Tanec

Доброго дня ! вопрос есть такой, 1с 6 где посмотреть ,проблемма с переносом базы на новый комп!

----------


## robot2458

всем привет.  надо что-нибудь для турагентства, буду признателен очень

----------


## OLTA

Всем привет! Помогите найти обновление к 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", релиз 7.70.500!

----------


## Viktam

помогите,плиз,номенклатура Материалы дошла до 999 и теперь стала 1С нумеровать автоматически 100,101, не понимаю почему так,из-за этого наверное прога виснет,когда материал выбираю (вручную вбиваю 1000 и т.д.)

----------


## v2559

последним info.dat поделитесь, плиззз..  на v2559@mail.ru

----------


## lesha00000

Помогите! Очень нужна регламентированная отчетность за 3 кв.2009г. для бюджетных учреждений  
Обновление 09q3002 от 12.10.2009 
Ссылки, которые здесь есть битые, пожалуйста, дайти новые.

----------


## kws

> Помогите! Очень нужна регламентированная отчетность за 3 кв.2009г. для бюджетных учреждений  
> Обновление 09q3002 от 12.10.2009 
> Ссылки, которые здесь есть битые, пожалуйста, дайти новые.


http://turbo.to/dii6govmvpbj.html

----------


## Kemm

Очень нужна усн 174 - на форуме не нашел, есть ьолько 173 ,а там косяк есть

----------


## tad1

нужна комплексная  457  выпущенная 14.02.2005, у чела просто она измененная стоит, хочется глянуть что внури :) может завалялась у кого-нибудь где-нибудь на винте :)

----------


## lionlion

> Очень нужна усн 174 - на форуме не нашел, есть ьолько 173 ,а там косяк есть


проф http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/adu3q4wmr

----------


## redwonder

Люди добрые, дайте кто-нибудь две конфигурации, очень надо:
1. УСН, ред. 1.3, 7.70.161
2. Бухгалтерия, ред 4.5, 7.70.485

----------


## lionlion

> 1. УСН, ред. 1.3, 7.70.161
> 2. Бухгалтерия, ред 4.5, 7.70.485


нда гдеж такие раритеты стоя то?

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 10 секунд_



> Подскажите почему обновление 1СПроф Бухгалтерия не могу установит на VistuИ?
> На XP устанавливается без проблем.


на висту и винду 7 нужно добавить 4 файлика

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 50 секунд_



> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлением 297 для базовой Зарплаты 7.70


300 релиз http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/28wd40o1p

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 46 секунд_



> Поделитесь пожалуйста Бух и ТиС (проф), по возможности поновее (бух уже 518 вышла, а ТиС 963)!? danilo.skiman@gmail.com


буха 518 http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/b2krpz0lz
тис 963 http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/86apmdy04

----------


## regina5

привет. Помоги, кто может, поделитесь "Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия" 7.70.317. Всем заранее спасибо. :)

----------


## vadimvad

> привет. Помоги, кто может, поделитесь "Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия" 7.70.317. Всем заранее спасибо. :)


http://narod.ru/disk/24730857000/7.7...pdate.exe.html

----------


## redwonder

> нда гдеж такие раритеты стоя то?


на работе :)

Прям очень нужен раритет по 1С Бухгалтерии 7.7.485,  УСН 7.70.161 уже нашел

----------


## vitamina

> Прям очень нужен раритет по 1С Бухгалтерии 7.7.485


ЭТА 7.70.485 от 19.01.2007 подойдет?




> нужна комплексная 457 выпущенная 14.02.2005


Комплексная R 7.70.457 от 11.02.2005 ЗДЕСЬ




> последним info.dat поделитесь, плиззз..


Это в другой ветке, смотрим  ЗДЕСЬ  или   ТУТ

_Добавлено через 1 час 56 минут 46 секунд_



> Помогите найти обновление к 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", релиз 7.70.500!


Это про комплексную конфигурацию речь идет что-ли?
Если так, то насколько я в курсе событий, этот релиз был внутренним и вообще не выкладывался. На данный момент последним является релиз 7.70.502 от 27.08.2010 г. , который находится    УСТАНОВКА,     ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ

----------


## redwonder

> ЭТА 7.70.485 от 19.01.2007 подойдет?


Большое спасибо

----------


## chudo11

срочно нужена конфа 1с гостиница синимекс или румбу!!!!!!!!
подскажите где можно взять отвязанную от ключа

----------


## regina5

> Всем привет! Помогите найти обновление к 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", релиз 7.70.500!



есть релиз 7.70.502 по ссылке http://narod.ru/disk/24790667000/act...0000k.rar.html

_Добавлено через 7 минут 20 секунд_
Очень нужен именно установочный оригинал релиза "Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия" 7.70.317. Всем  спасибо.

----------


## vitamina

> Очень нужен именно установочный оригинал релиза "Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия" 7.70.317. Всем спасибо.


Производство Услуги Бухгалтерия 7.70.317 от 27.08.2010 (УСТАНОВКА) качаем ОТСЮДА или ссылки в ЭТОЙ ВЕТКЕ, сообщения № 194, 195, 197...

----------


## nilsusgelorus

Добры день. Прошу помочь с поиском
«1С:ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ 8.0»: отраслевое решение для хлебобулочного и кондитерского производства либо то же на семерке. Заранее СПАСИБО.

----------


## klen

Очень нужна Рарус:АЗК+ Нефтебаза отученная.

----------


## VLDolph

Ищу конфигурацию Торговля и Склад 8.7 не ниже 875 полная установка

----------


## vitamina

самый древний нашел: 7.70.879 от 26.10.2001 - >  З Д Е С Ь

----------


## VLDolph

кто знает в каком релизе конвертация с ТиС 7.70.860?

----------


## alissihka

Помогите пожалуйста, очень нужна конфигурация 1С " Ует втор-сырья" выручите пожалуйста у кого есть )))))

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 12 секунд_
Помогите пожалуйста, очень нужна конфигурация 1С " Учет втор-сырья" выручите пожалуйста у кого есть )))))

----------


## Smile87

Здравствуйте, помогите, нигде не могу найти релиз 7.70.473, 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 сетевая. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## sed77

Здравствуйте скинте отчетность регламентированую последнюю 1с предприятие 10q2005

----------


## amchuk

Добрый день. 
Не поделится ли кто-нибудь обновлением для типовой 7.7 Мисофт РБ от 16.08.10
И может быть есть у кого конфигурация по производству алкогольной/безалкогольной продукции для РБ (или хотя бы РФ) для семерки, хотя наверное она на восьмой платформе

----------


## psv-75

Привет всем.Помогите найти акт сверки для 1с стандартной конфигурации для украины, и конфигурацию Управление автотранспортом для украины. Заранее спасибо.

_Добавлено через 27 секунд_
Сори  1с 7.7

----------


## vitamina

> Здравствуйте, помогите, нигде не могу найти релиз 7.70.473


Бухгалтерия 7.70.473 от 11.01.2006

_Добавлено через 6 минут 23 секунды_



> Здравствуйте скинте отчетность регламентированую последнюю 1с предприятие 10q2005


А если вот  З Д Е С Ь  посмотреть (несколько сообщений на выбор)...

----------


## bvn_kam

Ребята всем доброго времени суток, нужна конфа, ювелир розница, или другую ее заменяющую, Вообщем что бы установить данное творение в Ювелирный магазин! Помогайте!ПОЖАЛУЙСТА! Киньте ссылку на мейл bvn_kam@mail.ru

----------


## Владимир_71

Помогите пожалуйста, очень нужен релиз 7.70.477 бухгалтерия проф.

----------


## UZMN

Доброго. Ребят, нужна древность: ТиС релиз 7.70.942. Нигде найти не могу((

----------


## vitamina

> ...ТиС релиз 7.70.942. Нигде найти не могу


Торговля и склад 7.70.942 от 14.07.2006 - есть только MD-шник ЗДЕСЬ

----------


## koysara

Пожалуйста выложите 1С Вещевое довольствие для 7.7

----------


## sed77

Ищу конфигурацию Торговля и Склад 932

----------


## vitamina

> Ищу конфигурацию Торговля и Склад 932


Торговля и Склад 7.70.932 от 17.11.2003 Выложена  ЗДЕСЬ

----------


## SJ24

> Пожалуйста выложите 1С Вещевое довольствие для 7.7


Тут посмотри

----------


## lesha00000

Здравствуйте.
У кого-нибудь есть выгрузка регламентированной отчетности из 1С V7 бюджет в Парус-Своды?

----------


## benony

Ищу ЗиК 272

----------


## seven

pls! barcode.lic, если можно

----------


## kletelson

заранее спасибо!

----------


## xxx90

Нужна обработка импорта из СЭД казначейства в формате 100701

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 52 секунды_
Очень нужна обработка импорта доков из СЭД казначейства в формате 100701.

----------


## bregante

Поделитесь ссылкой на апгрейд РАРУС общепит 6 сетевая до УСН. Человеческое СПАСИБО!

----------


## vitamina

> Ищу "Воинская часть", релиз 7.70.542


Воинская часть 7.70.542 от 26.07.2010 (обновление)   -> ЗДЕСЬ

----------


## nabetta

А у кого нибудь есть 

Инфокрафт: ЖКХ. Учет в ТСЖ и ЖСК. Конфигурация для «1С:Предприятие 8»
релиз 1.0.13.01 от 17 сентября 2010

----------


## mouravy

Помогите, может есть у кого что-то. Поиск результатов не дал

----------


## KOV

Ищу свежую ЗИК от МИСОФТ и регламентированную отчетность для 1С Предприятие 77 за 3 квартал тоже Мисофт.

----------


## John Connor

Всем привет!
Помогите плиз найти релиз Торговля и Склад 7.70.874.
Она последний раз была на Майском ИТС 2001 г.
С уважением:blush:

----------


## Ольга Владимир

Доброго времени суток! Может у кого-нибудь есть документация по Управлению строительной организацией ( УСО). Интересует их Управление строительством, АТи СМ. Ну, очень надо.... Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## julchit

Пожалуйста, дайте ссылку на 1С:Предприниматель 7.7

----------


## NataZ

Есть ветка с конфигурациями....

----------


## ansav

Нужна УСН 7.70.149

----------


## vadimvad

> Пожалуйста, дайте ссылку на 1С:Предприниматель 7.7


http://narod.ru/disk/25277202000/7.7...pdate.exe.html

----------


## rafael4ik

Помогите пожалуйста, срочно нужна 1С: Бухгалтерия проф, последний релиз

----------


## vitamina

> Помогите пожалуйста, срочно нужна 1С: Бухгалтерия проф, последний релиз


Ссылки на 7.70.519 от 21.09.2010 г. в ЭТОЙ ВЕТКЕ

----------


## kda1907

Помогите пожалуйста. Нужна последняя конфигурация 1С автотранспорт или автохозяйство.

----------


## Valera19701

Помогите, Очень нужна форма Путевой лист 4М для 1с рарус

----------


## JOKER911

Нужно дополнение для 1С для ведения и учета путевых листов, желательно под любую конфигурацию

_Добавлено через 15 минут 54 секунды_
Помогите найти прогу (не платную) по учету путевых листов на предприятии

----------


## nabetta

> Нужно дополнение для 1С для ведения и учета путевых листов, желательно под любую конфигурацию
> 
> Помогите найти прогу (не платную) по учету путевых листов на предприятии


Я так же присоеденяюсь!!! Уже ОЧЕНЬ давно ищу и пока НИЧЕГО путнего не нашла!!!

----------


## Алсушенок

Когда будут регламентированные отчеты за 3 квартал 2010 г. п бюджетному учету?

----------


## avddev

Да есть обработка позволяющая в 7.7 вести путевые листы но только по форме грузовой автотранспорт Putevoi_list_gruzovoi_4P_i_uchet_GSM.rar.html обработка внешняя но вроде так неплохая присоединяюсь к просьбам по АТП желательно Рарус выложите пож ста (рарус ломаный) Еще вопрос изменилась форма счета фактуры (добавилось наимен валюты) к 8.1 есть внешняя форма а к 7.7 не найду где взять подскажите пож ста

----------


## nabetta

> Еще вопрос изменилась форма счета фактуры (добавилось наимен валюты) к 8.1 есть внешняя форма а к 7.7 не найду где взять подскажите пож ста


Эта форма еще не утверждена и можно прользоваться старой (без валюты)

----------


## regina5

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Регламентированными отчетами за 3 квартал 2010 г 10q3001. Заранее спасибо

----------


## vitamina

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Регламентированными отчетами за 3 квартал 2010 г 10q3001


Регламентированные отчеты в ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ, смотрим страницу 11 или 10...

_Добавлено через 4 часа 21 минуту 21 секунду_



> изменилась форма счета фактуры (добавилось наимен валюты) к 8.1 есть внешняя форма а к 7.7 не найду где взять


Нашел выложенные внешние печатные формы (самопал):
Для Бухгалтерии 7.7,  для торговли и склад 7.7
Сам не пробовал...

----------


## Cobranet

Прошу выложить документацию по ПУБу 1С 7.7 что-то не могу найти где скачать ее можно. Точнее если, нужен расчет себестоимости товаров и все что связано с себестоимостью в ПУБе.

----------


## Валерыч

Помогите, пожалуйста, найти релиз:
*Бухгалтерия проф р 488*. Ориентировочно вышел на ИТС за июнь 2007 г.

надо обновить очень древнюю и пиленную не мной базу.

----------


## vitamina

> Бухгалтерия проф р 488. Ориентировочно вышел на ИТС за июнь 2007 г.


Бухгалтерия 7.70.488 от 02.05.2007 (установка) ЗДЕСЬ

----------


## sdin100

1С Аркадия Интернет-Магазин - есть у кого-нибудь такое?

----------


## regina5

Добрый день. Если у кого появится новый релиз Зарплата и Кадры 7.70.301 от 30.09.2010 поделитесь, пожалуйста. Буду очень благодарна

----------


## al_kon

Доброе утро. У кого есть, выложите, пожалуйста, обработку *"Инфопроф:Налоговый учет 7.7"* (для автоматизированного формирования проводок по налоговому учету в 1С Бухгалтерии 7.7).

----------


## elimonus

Здравствуйте… помогите пожалуйста у кого есть 1С Предприятие 7.7 базовая платформа или обновления к платформе (не конфигурация а именно платформа)

----------


## vadimvad

> Добрый день. Если у кого появится новый релиз Зарплата и Кадры 7.70.301 от 30.09.2010 поделитесь, пожалуйста. Буду очень благодарна


http://narod.ru/disk/25541431000/7.7...pdate.exe.html

----------


## vitamina

> новый релиз Зарплата и Кадры 7.70.301 от 30.09.2010 поделитесь, пожалуйста


Конфигурация "Зарплата и Кадры ред. 2. Проф и Базовая" в ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ - даже в шапке есть,а также в сообщениях #216-#220...

----------


## Давид

> Здравствуйте… помогите пожалуйста у кого есть 1С Предприятие 7.7 базовая платформа или обновления к платформе (не конфигурация а именно платформа)


Тебе сюда http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10844:)

----------


## Шарик

Бух 7.7 проф.  конфа 519. Только обновление, вся установка  с нуля не нужна. Достаточно одного md файла.

Спасибо.

----------


## vitamina

> Бух 7.7 проф. конфа 519. Только обновление


Существует параллельная ветка , щелкаем на 1С: Предприятие 7.х. конфигурации для России-2. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ, и чего там только нет..., в частности в сообщениях #210-#214 - ссылки на Бухгалтерия 7.70.519, при установке которых можно выбрать ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ и получить пакет для обновления...
Может, модераторам в шапке этой темы указать  параллельную, чтобы не было лишних вопросов в данной теме?!.

----------


## Шарик

> ... в частности в сообщениях #210-#214 - ссылки на Бухгалтерия 7.70.519, при установке которых можно выбрать ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ


Прошу прощения за бестолковость, однако я пришла в эту ветку после внимательнейшего просмотра другой, указанной Вами. Нигде там, в том числе и в "сообщениях #210-#214", слово обновление мне не встретилось.

Но, к счастью, какая-то добрая душа уже прислала мне искомое, за что ей (душе) огромное спасибо.

----------


## kletelson

заранее спасибо!

----------


## Merzz

День добрый! Может есть у кого - конфа БП: Сервисный центр 3.0 или 3.05? Ищу уже второй месяц - гугл не помогает

----------


## yursio

ВНИМАНИЕ РОЗЫСК
Континент *Брокер* - если у кого имеется, прошу поделитесь, спасибо

----------


## lionlion

> Добрый день. Если у кого появится новый релиз Зарплата и Кадры 7.70.301 от 30.09.2010 поделитесь, пожалуйста. Буду очень благодарна


лови http://depositfiles.com/files/qsw90q7mg

----------


## shaluniya

Очень нужно скиньте плиз у кого есть!

----------


## Garou

Очень нужен  регламентированный отчет для бух 7.7 за 4 квартал 2007 года.

----------


## vitamina

> Очень нужен  регламентированный отчет для бух 7.7 за 4 квартал 2007 года.


                  З Д Е С Ь

----------


## myconstitution

Друзья, нужна последняя конфигурация комплексной 7.7 - 499 релиз.

_Добавлено через 7 минут 29 секунд_



> Друзья, нужна последняя конфигурация комплексной 7.7 - 499 релиз.


А, вот она

----------


## iohansson

Очень нужен 453 релиз бухгалтерии, если есть у кого, поделитесь пожалуйста...

----------


## Nabiulin2009

Уважаемые коллеги! Ищу древнее обновление 627 для 1с 7.7 бухгалтерия бюджетных учреждений...киньте ссылку или на почту, а то устал гуглить...

----------


## vitamina

> Очень нужен 453 релиз бухгалтерии


Бухгалтерия 7.70.453 от 11.12.2003  ЗДЕСЬ




> нужна последняя конфигурация комплексной 7.7 - 499 релиз.


Вообще-то последняя версия Комплексной 7.70.502 от 27.08.2010. Ссылки в ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ в нескольких сообщениях




> Ищу древнее обновление 627 для 1с 7.7 бухгалтерия бюджетных учреждений


Нашел только  7.70.628 от 24.09.2008 ЗДЕСЬ... Может у кого и 627 заваляласьИ?

----------


## yking

Скачала отчетность за 3-й квартал. НО пишет, что не обнаружен файл RpLIst.txt. ПРосьба подсказать, где я могу взять данный файл

----------


## Nabiulin2009

Цитата:
Сообщение от Nabiulin2009 Посмотреть сообщение
Ищу древнее обновление 627 для 1с 7.7 бухгалтерия бюджетных учреждений

Нашел только 7.70.628 от 24.09.2008 ЗДЕСЬ... Может у кого и 627 заваляласьИ?

 Спасибо большое за 7.70.628 , но оно у меня есть....мне не хватает именно 627..

----------


## bragina1973

Во внешних отчетах и обработках для ЗиК есть хорошая штука: "Налоговая Ведомость", вернее была т.к. она считает базу для ЕСН. Никто не знает, может появилась новая подобная обработка для страховых взносов?

----------


## DOR66

Ребята помогите, срочно нужна 1С Управление хлебозаводом 7.7

----------


## shaluniya

:(народ неужели ни у кого нет 1С-ки общепита казахской версии для семерочки, очень надо. e.antipova2106@mail.ru

----------


## lancaster7679

поделитесь С/Х бухалтерией 7.70.416 и ЕСХН 7.70.019, желательно "леченой"

----------


## Nabiulin2009

Помогите пожалуйста, жизненно необходимо обновление 7.70.627 для 1с бухгалтерия бюджетные учреждения

----------


## amchuk

Добрый день, есть ли у кого конфигурация "Винно - водочное Производство" или конфигурация самостоятельно приспособленная для производства алкогольной безалкогольной продукции, хоть что-нибудь в этом направлении

----------


## wanja76

День добрый! Может кто подскажет как перенести данные из УкрСклад(а) в 1С 7.7 Торговля+Склад, заранее спасибо.

----------


## samtm

Нужно обновление - Счет-фактура 451 с колонкой валюта. Для 7.7. комплексная кофиг.

----------


## vitamina

> Нужно обновление - Счет-фактура 451 с колонкой валюта. Для 7.7. комплексная кофиг.


Вообще-то в Постановлении не говорится, что должна быть отдельная колонка для валюты. Говорится только о наличии этого реквизита. Учитывая, что в счет-фактуре выданный (в конфигурации Комплексная) уже печатается "Валюта: руб."сразу после реквизита ИНН/КПП Покупателя перед таблицей о проданных товарах и услугах, а также то, что до сих пор нет утвержденной формы новой счет-фактуры (по слухам, вообще появится в 2011 г.), то можно утверждать, что требования последнего Постановления о наличии реквизита Валюта выполнены...

----------


## Nebula

Добрый день!
Может у кого есть Рарус Магазин редакции 2 взломаный или эмулятор ключа к нему?

----------


## pavlenty

Ищется конфигурация "Подрядчик стр-ва 1.4" лок. 7.70.1447 от 09.09.2010

----------


## murik_mur

> :(народ неужели ни у кого нет 1С-ки общепита казахской версии для семерочки, очень надо. e.antipova2106@mail.ru


У тебя на мыле, 
если не трудно то скинь или залей конфы Ресторан, Магазин, Аптека, тоже 7,7 и Казахстан, спасибо заранее!!

----------


## Sandrox_Fliker

Народ помогите .... необходим кадровый учет 1с Камин обновление Плиз очень надо.. Уже две недели долблю по клаве не где нет плииииииииизззззззззз…..

----------


## irinanov

Может у кого есть обработка исправления порядковых номеров НОМЕНКЛАТУРЫ
Сбился номер, и тепеть когда заводишь нового поставщика выдает каждый раз один и тот же буквенный номер, который приходится менять на любые цифры. Может есть у кого обработка которая откорректирует порядковые номера всех номенклатурных справочников.

----------


## r21083

Ищется заказчик строительства 7.70.147 на 5 польз.  r21083   @   gmail.com

----------


## Derman

Нужно обновление Воинской части 7.70.543

----------


## perec_kz

Кто-нибудь может поделиться релизом 10q3001 регламентированной отчетности за 3 квартал 2010 года для конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана, ред. 2.5»

----------


## suvig

Нужен "Подрядчик стр-ва 2.3" 10-польз.  2354

----------


## vitamina

> Кто-нибудь может поделиться релизом 10q3001 регламентированной отчетности за 3 квартал 2010 года для конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана, ред. 2.5»


1С:Предприятие 7.7. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана" редакция 2.5
Регламентированная отчетность за 3 квартал 2010 года. Обновление 10q3001 от 16.08.2010 г.:
З Д Е С Ь

----------


## Irina78

> Может у кого есть обработка исправления порядковых номеров НОМЕНКЛАТУРЫ
> Сбился номер, и тепеть когда заводишь нового поставщика выдает каждый раз один и тот же буквенный номер, который приходится менять на любые цифры. Может есть у кого обработка которая откорректирует порядковые номера всех номенклатурных справочников.


Попробуйте поискать обработку тут. http://infostart.ru/public/

----------


## vitamina

> Нужно обновление Воинской части 7.70.543


Воинская часть 7.70.543 от 28.09.2010 (обновление)
Качать

----------


## Ivan_Wolfix

Помогите пж,  срочно нужна 7.7 с конфигурацией 24h работающей без ключа

----------


## Nickosss

Выложите, плиз

1С:Бухгалтерский учет для Украины Конфигурация "Бухгалтерcкий учет бюджетных учреждений Украины, редакция 2.0" Проф	7.70.235
от 14.10.2010

----------


## kopalin

_Добавлено через 24 минуты 1 секунду_



> Да есть обработка позволяющая в 7.7 вести путевые листы но только по форме грузовой автотранспорт Putevoi_list_gruzovoi_4P_i_uchet_GSM.rar.html обработка внешняя но вроде так неплохая присоединяюсь к просьбам по АТП желательно Рарус выложите пож ста (рарус ломаный) Еще вопрос изменилась форма счета фактуры (добавилось наимен валюты) к 8.1 есть внешняя форма а к 7.7 не найду где взять подскажите пож ста


Требует пароль- какой?

----------


## suvig

Ищу "Подрядчик стр-ва 2.3" 10-польз. 2354

----------


## vitamina

> Ищу "Подрядчик стр-ва 2.3" 10-польз. 2354


Смотрим  З Д Е С Ь




> Выложите, плиз
> 
> 1С:Бухгалтерский учет для Украины Конфигурация "Бухгалтерcкий учет бюджетных учреждений Украины, редакция 2.0" Проф 7.70.235  от 14.10.2010


З Д Е С Ь   или   Т У Т

----------


## kaccema

нужна Конфигурация "Подрядчик стр-ва 1.4" лок. 7.70.1448 или хотя бы 7.70.1447
Спасибо!

----------


## vitamina

> нужна Конфигурация "Подрядчик стр-ва 1.4" лок. 7.70.1448 или хотя бы 7.70.1447


В ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ, пост #30

----------


## Tatarin-ural

Кто-нибудь может поделиться релизом 10q3001 регламентированной отчетности за 3 квартал 2010 года для конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана, ред. 2.5» от 17.08.2010. Надо по зарез именно от 17.08.2010, от 16.08.2010 не канает.

----------


## hakmeteor

Не могу нигде найти:
Модуль №6 для 1С 7.7 : Учет товара по серийным номерами или IMEI

Помогите плз,
Заранее спасибо xaker@mxda.ru

----------


## regal01

киньте сылку или выложите для 7.7 Кт:Алкоголь,обработку для формирования деклараци по оборотам алкоголя с 3кв.2010года вступили изменения, и розницу надо расписывать по накладным. Че делать уже все сроки прошли....

----------


## Чумаченко

Ребятушки, слезно прошу вот что:

1С:Платежные документы 7.7. Конфигурация, редакция 3
релизы с 329 по 332 включительно

Всех Благ!

----------


## vitamina

> 1С:Платежные документы 7.7. Конфигурация, редакция 3
> релизы с 329 по 332 включительно


Даже это:  Платежные документы 7.70.332 от 30.10.2007 - такая древность кое-как нашлась:
С К А Ч А Т Ь,
а остальные не знаю, может где и есть...

----------


## lidkin

дайте раб ссылку на платформу 7.7 .очень надо

----------


## vitamina

> дайте раб ссылку на платформу 7.7 .очень надо


Так платформы в ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ, там в шапке есть Универсальный инсталятор Unisetup (5.9 mb) - работают первая и третья ссылки, ну и там же Портативная - 1С Предприятие 7.7.027. Запускается с любого носителя без инсталяции !!!

----------


## dext0r

Помогите Гостиница + ресторан.  Если можно с эмулем. Если  не найду, то лучше самому сдохнуть, чем умереть от рук директора(((((

----------


## brato4karik

Доброе утро,срочно нужен классификатор улиц(свежий, желательно с крайнего диска ИТС) для 1С 7.7 (ЗиК, но по моему он там общий), скиньте плиз ссылочку или прямо на почту brato4karik@yandex.ru

----------


## Proxima

> Доброе утро,срочно нужен классификатор улиц(свежий, желательно с крайнего диска ИТС) для 1С 7.7 (ЗиК, но по моему он там общий), скиньте плиз ссылочку или прямо на почту brato4karik@yandex.ru


http://www.kladr.org/

----------


## Alexerg

> Доброе утро,срочно нужен классификатор улиц(свежий, желательно с крайнего диска ИТС) для 1С 7.7 (ЗиК, но по моему он там общий), скиньте плиз ссылочку или прямо на почту brato4karik@yandex.ru


http://www.gnivc.ru/Document.aspx?id=1571 *КЛАДР от* *29.09.2010*

----------


## ddddd55555

Помогите найти технологическую платформу под бухгалтерию 7.7

----------


## vadimvad

> Помогите найти технологическую платформу под бухгалтерию 7.7


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%EC%E0&page=10

----------


## сердж

Доброго времени суток нужен табель учета отработанного времени в бух учет 4.5

----------


## vb29

Здравствуйте. Ищу типовую конфигурацию «Торговля + Склад» версии 7.70.935.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Kos111

ПОжалуйста, подскажите где взять "корректную" счет-фактуру (внешнюю печатную форму) №229 для комплексной.

При выводе на печать штатной счет-фактуры (№229) в первую строку табличной части "загоняется" нижнее итоговое значение по ндс и сумме

Начиная со второй строки пропадает налог НДС - вместо него пишет "без НДС" выводятся пустые строки суммы и стоимости
Причем в этом же документе в предыдущей печатной форме все выводится нормально
и в ТН все нормально 
Встретился документ кода суммарное прописалось во 2-ой строке, а первая и нижние были "без НДС" и цен

Именно в некоторых (не могу понять каких) документах.

----------


## Funtik45

Доброго времени суток ищу отчетность ПБОЮЛ 1 квартла 2009 г, сслыки пустые уже в разделе регламентированных отчетов. если не сложно тправьте на почту ilya-sosh@ya.ru или ilya_sosh@mail.ru спасибо за ранее

----------


## vitamina

> Здравствуйте. Ищу типовую конфигурацию «Торговля + Склад» версии 7.70.935


Торговля и Склад 7.70.935 от 25.05.2004 Размер 7.61 МБ 
З Д Е С Ь

_Добавлено через 20 минут 6 секунд_



> ищу отчетность ПБОЮЛ 1 квартла 2009 г


Регламентированная отчетность ПБОЮЛ  за 1 квартал 2009 от 18.05.2009 г.
З Д Е С Ь

----------

Gentos (22.04.2012)

----------


## mdv67

Ищу Бухгалтерию 454 нужен только мд. Поделитесь если не жалко.


ftp://spiker.telenet.ru/Soft/1C/1/1%...2%E5%F0%E8%FF/

----------


## sqr1985

здравствуйте. нужна конфигурация 1С Автоматизация. Учет основных средств в банке. или конфигурация Учет в кредитных организациях. очень нужно посмотреть такие конфигурации.

----------


## АлексМБ

Здравствуйте! Помогите найти its_new.ert, upd.reg. Это еще работает?

----------


## vadimvad

> Здравствуйте! Помогите найти its_new.ert, upd.reg. Это еще работает?


http://narod.ru/disk/26678623000/its_new.ert.html

http://narod.ru/disk/26678720000/upd.ert.html

----------


## Ricardo

Доброе время суток! Очень нужно школьное питание последней версии. Спасибо!

----------


## Igor_Krap

Здравствуйте!Помогите найти Общепит 6 или 8 ,обновления для него и эмулятор ключа или ломаную версию

----------


## ilyagri

Очень нужна Конфигурация "Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин, редакция 1.0" нигде не могу найти, ножно любую версию установочной базы) заранее очень благодарен.

----------


## pavlenty

Нужна общая регл. отчетность  за 4 кв. 2007г. Тут не нашел, может у кого завалялись? :-(

----------


## vitamina

> Нужна общая регл. отчетность за 4 кв. 2007г.


Здесь -> КАЧАЕМ

----------


## JOKER911

Очень нужна конфигурация УСН сетевая, киньте ссылочку!

----------


## noch

доброго времени суток поделитесь плиз обработкой - перечесление заработной платой в банк центр кредит 1с  7,70,265  ну очень надо

----------


## DenisKd

Всем здравствуйте!
Подскажите мож у кого есть для  «Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана» ред.2.5 Обновление 10q3003 от 02.11.2010. А то чего то найти не могу.

----------


## agblack

ребят, не ругайте если что, а.
не могу найти конфигурацию аптека для 1с7,7 на всяких там депозитах "файл удален... блаблабла" дайте пож-та если у кого есть.

----------


## vadimvad

> Очень нужна конфигурация УСН сетевая, киньте ссылочку!


http://narod.ru/disk/26996220000/7.7...pdate.exe.html

----------


## Zegris

Простите немножко не по теме, а вот такая вещица может есть у кого в загашниках 1С-АНАЛИТ: Медицинское учреждение И?
очень очень срочно

----------


## vitamina

> у кого есть для «Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана» ред.2.5 Обновление 10q3003 от 02.11.2010


Вот в ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ, там пара ссылок...

----------


## SBVoshod

Странная просьба, но тем не менее, выложите у кого есть, без всяких кряков и т.д., т.е. линцезнионное, что бы работало только с ключом:
Платформа 1С 7.7 только с компонентой Бух. Учет (сетевая и локальная) релиз 27
Платформа 1С 7.7 только с компонентой Оперативный учет (сетевая и сетевая) релиз 27
Итого 4 штучки Заранее всем спасибо за помощ...

----------


## gfulk

> Странная просьба, но тем не менее, выложите у кого есть, без всяких кряков и т.д., т.е. линцезнионное, что бы работало только с ключом:
> Платформа 1С 7.7 только с компонентой Бух. Учет (сетевая и локальная) релиз 27
> Платформа 1С 7.7 только с компонентой Оперативный учет (сетевая и сетевая) релиз 27
> Итого 4 штучки Заранее всем спасибо за помощ...


Я Вас удивлю, но разница в бух и оперативном учетах - одна dllка (точнее, одна - для бухучета, одна - для оперативного)

_Добавлено через 35 секунд_
Я к тому, что Вам не 4 программы нужно, а две

----------


## SBVoshod

> Я Вас удивлю, но разница в бух и оперативном учетах - одна dllка (точнее, одна - для бухучета, одна - для оперативного)
> 
> _Добавлено через 35 секунд_
> Я к тому, что Вам не 4 программы нужно, а две


Ну пусть будет 2: Сетевая и локальная, и 2 DLL. Но нет ни того ни другого ещё.
Кто нибудь, залейте, неужели лицензионку сложнее найти, чем ломанную?!

----------


## masyny14

Срочно нужна "1С-Рейтинг: Бухгалтерия государственного  предприятия. Учебное заведение" для Казахстана

----------


## CAPMAT

Кто-нибудь сталкивался с таким?
Нужен для ТИС, создан на основе товарного отчета, по сути это как бы товарный отчет, но в нем услуги с перечнем клиентов и прочей лабуды, нужен для вмененки.

----------


## Serj_

Может у кого есть 1с 7,7 Предприятие Бух.учет Настройка для РБ реал 8,10,1 с исправлеными ошибками , или что-то новее. Нужно чтоб работало с двумя ценами( с ценой поставщина и просто цена(система скидок для оптовой торговли)) Serj_@tut.by плиз.

----------


## Stan-is-lav

Киньте у кого есть Релизы ТОРГОВЛИ начиная с 950 и выше

----------


## Edgar605

> Пожалуйста, дайте ссылку на 1С:Предприниматель 7.7


 для Беларуси. Нужна платформа и конфа. Заранее огромное спасибо. Если у кого есть, скиньте на мыло.(edgar605@mail.ru)/

----------


## ident

Кто поможет с конфой Юколы - Импорт. Экономическое обоснование цен.И? Очень нужно. ident@hotbox.ru

----------


## altair111

Добрый день! Нужен Рарус:Общепит ред. 6 Стандарт 7.70.487 (Апрель 2007). Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Edgar605

> Цитата:Доброго времени суток! Неужели ни у кого нет ?
> Xelp me .....................................	
> Пожалуйста, дайте ссылку на 1С:Предприниматель 7.7
> 
> для Беларуси. Нужна платформа и конфа. Заранее огромное спасибо. Если у кого есть, скиньте на мыло.(edgar605@mail.ru)     :eek:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:

----------


## revis

Друзья если у кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста - 
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", редакция 4.5
спасибо.:)

----------


## vitamina

> Друзья если у кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста -
> Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", редакция 4.5


1С:Предприятие 7.7 Комплексная Типовая конфигурация 7.70.502  от 27.08.2010
ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ - 9,68 Мб
УСТАНОВКА - 30,7 Мб
или в ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ пара ссылок на установку...

_Добавлено через 5 минут 41 секунду_



> Пожалуйста, дайте ссылку на 1С:Предприниматель 7.7
> для Беларуси.


Это надо вероятно в ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ искать

----------


## dove_pidgeon

народ где взять экзешник для 1С который не требует электронного ключа защиты. заранее спасибо

или возможно мне нужна конфигурация, которая не защищена ключом для 1С - расус Автотранспорт

----------


## deniska6666

есть у кого-нибудь рарус- автохозяйство или что-нить подобное? Очень надо!!=)

----------


## dove_pidgeon

> есть у кого-нибудь рарус- автохозяйство или что-нить подобное? Очень надо!!=)


У меня только стандартная но уже заполненная база автотранспорта, но она требует ключ защиты а без него ты не попадешь в базу. для каждой базы регистрируется свой ключ.

----------


## 64j

доброго всем дня.
нет ли ни у кого 1С:Торговля исклад + смета, либо исправленная конфигураиция со сметой.
...кроме бухгалтерия+смета на монтаж ничего не нашёл.

----------


## logist2

Ау!!! Помогите!!!

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 50 секунд_
Самые умные и добрые специалисты по 1С!!!!! Помогите!!!! Работаю 1С 77 4,5 ИТС
Очеень нужна конфигурация, где есть нормальная печать ТТН (отгрузка с производства), может автотранспорт!!!
Нужно безумно))))

----------


## micha_k

Нужна конфигурация "Учет компьютеров на предприятии" полная версия.

----------


## loin

Добрый день! Срочно нужна Конфигурация "Подрядчик строительства 1.4" лок.	7.70.1448 релиз от 12.10.2010. Помогите!

----------


## vitamina

> Добрый день! Срочно нужна Конфигурация "Подрядчик строительства 1.4" лок. 7.70.1448 релиз от 12.10.2010. Помогите!


Буквально на 96 странице этой темы аналогичная просьба. Эту конфигурацию смотрим в теме Конфигурации строительной организации -> ЗДЕСЬ, последний пост #30

----------


## logist2

Все плохо...1С комплексная редакция 4,5 нужны обновления и печать ттн  с сохранением. ПОМОИТЕ ПЛИЗ!!!

----------


## knyaz-oleg

> Может у кого есть обработка исправления порядковых номеров НОМЕНКЛАТУРЫ


ЕСТЬ http://narod.ru/disk/27574082000/1CUniCode.rar.html

----------


## AllexNT

Очень нужна конфига для ювелирки.

----------


## хелен

Нужна 1с 7.7,как можно скачать бесплатно?

----------


## vitamina

> Нужна 1с 7.7,как можно скачать бесплатно?


Ссылки на платформу (в шапке - Универсальный Unisetup либо Portable) -> ЗДЕСЬ
Различные конфигурации (Бухгалтерия, Зарплата и Кадры, Торговля и т.д.) -> ЗДЕСЬ

----------

padatak (07.05.2012)

----------


## mraak

*Расчеты с населением за тепло*, если кто может поделится скинте пожалуйста очень надо!

----------


## 502

Поделитесь КАМИН:Упрощенка-15 желательно отученную ИНН

----------


## zun-zun

> Поделитесь КАМИН:Упрощенка-15 желательно отученную ИНН


Смотрел раздел Конфигурации от КАМИНА пост #48?

----------


## wertun1

Доброго времени суток! поделитесь пожалуйста Бухгалтерией 7.7 версии 495!

----------


## trishinne

Нужна конфигурация "ДЕНЬГИ" 7.7

----------


## SBVoshod

Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 267 релиз + рег. отчетность в отдельном архиве, казахстанский файлообменик (для мегалайнеров )
1С 7 267 релиз + рег. отчетность.zip

_Добавлено через 4 часа 32 минуты 56 секунд_
Кстати, для счастливых обладателей windows 7 x64

Первую неделю сижу на нем. Рег. отчетность не распаковываеться, обновления не запускаються.
Я установил через виртуальную машину - VMLite XP, поищите в поисковике, она бесплатная. Работает нормально, в ней все распаковал и установил, 
а потом скопировал на другой диск и все, можно работать, хотя можно базы и напрямую подключить, если хочется.

А вот уже установленная пустая база Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, 267 релиз. Там как положено, в папке ExtForms рег. отчетность,
но замечу, для формы 328 файлики отдельно лежат, не в папке RP10q3.grp, а прямо в папке ExtForms/XML, так что их не забыть нужно. А проще копируйте всю папку ExtForms в базу, которую обновляете, с заменой файлов, и все.
Ну а конфу через конфигуратор объединяем с  md файлом из каталога с базой, которая в архиве лежит.

KzAccnt.zip

----------


## ИванПетрович

Помогите, пожалуйста, обновить конфигурацию "С/х предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН ред.1" с 7.70.016 до 7.70.019.

----------


## vadimvad

> Нужна конфигурация "ДЕНЬГИ" 7.7


http://narod.ru/disk/227089001/7.70....pdate.exe.html

----------


## CraftyHunter

Всем доброго времени суток!!!

Возникла проблема, очень прошу знающих и ведающих помочь :))

Есть *1с Предприятие 7.7 "Производство+Услуги+Бухга  терия" (306)*. Необходимо сделать перенос баз на 1с8, но перед этим нужно обновить конфу.

*У кого есть апдейты до позней версии* (сейчас кажется актуальна 317)*И?*

Как то раньше я встречал страничку где был архив апдейтов, сейчас не могу найти... просмотрел ветку "1С: Предприятие 7.х. конфигурации для России-2. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ !!!" присутствуют только установки.

Пробовал обновить через интернет используя its.ert: находит номер следующего апдейта (310), но в логе пишет:

err Компонента V7Plus : Ресурс http://1c.ru/buhplace/ITSRepV/BUOURCLK/Ver.id не найден. 
Не удалось получить текущую версию для BUOURCLK
err Компонента V7Plus : Ресурс http://1c.ru/buhplace/ITSRepV/BUPSB/Ver.id не найден. 
Не удалось получить текущую версию для BUPSB

Встроенными средствами не скачивает, ссылку на скачку выдает, но при попытке скачать через браузер пишет: Ошибка - неверный номер ИТС! 
Вот такая проблема...

----------


## vitamina

> Есть *1с Предприятие 7.7 "Производство+Услуги+Бухга  терия" (306)*. Необходимо сделать перенос баз на 1с8, но перед этим нужно обновить конфу.
> *У кого есть апдейты до позней версии*


Размышления по этому поводу смотри в личке...

----------


## shaluniya

Исчу эмуль для Расус-Общепит 1.5 Казахстан для 7.7

----------


## Natalka_rus

Ищу Элиас Риэлтор, посмотреть. Любую версию. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Tifany

Люди добрые, помогите, нужна новая конфигурация и внешние отчеты РБ + отдельно для УСН + отдельно для ИП  (у меня Юкола, настройки для РБ релиз 7.10.2, (7.70.025). Tifany_80@mail.ru Заранее благодарю.

----------


## WurDal

У кого есть 1С 7.7 "Торговля + Склад" редакция 9.2 Старый релиз 7.70.945. Выложите, заранее благодарю.

----------


## vitamina

Торговля и склад 7.70.945 от 04.05.2007:
http://narod.ru/disk/417288001/TiS_R770945.rar.html

----------


## WurDal

> Торговля и склад 7.70.945 от 04.05.2007:
> http://narod.ru/disk/417288001/TiS_R770945.rar.html


ага, она

----------


## Aagrn

Доброго времени суток!
Не подскажете ссылочку на дистрибутив платформы 7.5 (сетевой версии) и ломалку к ней?

----------


## itsales.by

Ребята, спецы по 1С! Нужна помощь в конфигурации 7.7 (вкл. CRM и Asterisk). В Минске, жду предл-я на itsales.by@gmail.com

----------


## mad_mix

нужна конфигурация для грузоперевозок, mad_mix@mail.ru Спасибо!

----------


## Akasha

Ребята скиньте плиз конфигурацию для 1С 7.70.169 УСН.

----------


## Илья_xp

Где взять саму платформу 1С 7.7 ИИ?

----------


## vadimvad

> Где взять саму платформу 1С 7.7 ИИ?


http://narod.ru/disk/590999001/1CSetup27.exe.html

----------


## lenok7588

Здравствуйте! необходима конфигурация 1с Автосервис для платформы 7.7. Очень, очень нужно!!!! Помогите, Пожалуйста!

----------


## lgothic

Нужна платформа (старая уже) 7.7.20

----------


## JohnnyK

Доброго времени суток!
Не располагает ли кто-нибудь конфигурацией:
Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет релиз 7.70.126.521 (установка).
Спасибо.

----------


## ИванПетрович

Нужна 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "С/х предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН ред.1 Номер релиза: 7.70.019

----------


## Slava88

Ребят, помогите!!! Посоветуйте литературу по программированию на платформе 7.7, если возможно источник))) Заранее спасибо.

----------


## shagiyants

А что нить для автостоянки естьИ

----------


## infooooo

Нужна конфигурация 1С Элеватор или учет зерна
или Продукт ИНПРО Элеватор 8.0 (конфигурация)
или Продукт КОЛОС (конфигурация)
infooooo@mail.ru

----------


## rdfhr

Здравствуйте. Срочно необходима конфигурация Мясокомбинат или колбасное производство (ломаная). Заранее спасибо!
x-strannik@bk.ru

----------


## sadosanta

Помогите пожалуйста. У клиента (в магазине) не удобно работать. Много перерыл - так и не нашел как обойти их защиту.
у кого есть дайте ссылку или на почту danenkov@mail.ru .
пожалуйста

----------


## polipi

Дайте кто-нибудь платформу рабочую 7,7 а то у меня на всех  пишет что "Порядок сортировки установленный для базы данных, отличается от системного "

----------


## sadosanta

> Порядок сортировки установленный для базы данных, отличается от системного "


это не в движке 1с 77 проблема.
просто скорее всего стоит у тебя windows 7.
Зайди в конфигуратор: меню "администрирование"->"Кодовая страница таблиц ИБ"
и выбери там "+ Текущей системы" как бы так.  (это булдет нижняя строка в выпадающем списке)

----------


## NataZ

> Дайте кто-нибудь платформу рабочую 7,7 а то у меня на всех  пишет что "Порядок сортировки установленный для базы данных, отличается от системного "



Нужно зайти в Конфигуратор-Администрирование-Кодовая страница ИБ, и выбрать "Текущая системная установка".

----------


## vadimvad

> Дайте кто-нибудь платформу рабочую 7,7 а то у меня на всех  пишет что "Порядок сортировки установленный для базы данных, отличается от системного "


http://narod.ru/disk/590999001/1CSetup27.exe.html

----------


## lenaonly

> Дайте кто-нибудь платформу рабочую 7,7 а то у меня на всех  пишет что "Порядок сортировки установленный для базы данных, отличается от системного "


Зайди в конфигуратор и поменяй Администрирование - Кодовая страница таблиц ИБ на "текущую системную установку"

----------


## Su31

Ищю конфигурацию Бухгалтерия 7.70.465
вышла в январе 2005 года. У как. надо обновить у народа.

----------


## wertun1

Здравствуйте! Нужна Торговля и Склад 952 релиз! Помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## Alek-nn

*Кладр адресов с диска ИТС для ПАРТНЁРОВ за декабрь 2010 года

Скачать / Зеркало*

----------


## ak79

Выручайте, нужна последняя конфигурация KT-2000 Алкоголь 7032

----------


## asf8

Здравствуйте! необходима конфигурация  Подрядчик строительства 2.3  7.70.2354 (5-польз)

----------


## stas098

Заказчик строительства 1.0 Лок

_Добавлено через 59 секунд_



> Очень нужен эмулятор ключа LPT и USB заранее благодарен


+1 поделитесь пожалуйста :blush:

----------


## Mistik

Может есть у кого книги в эл. виде по 1С Бухгалтерии 7,7, типа руководства пользователя для бухгалтера? Поделитесь, пжл.

----------


## vadimvad

> Может есть у кого книги в эл. виде по 1С Бухгалтерии 7,7, типа руководства пользователя для бухгалтера? Поделитесь, пжл.


http://narod.ru/disk/1657133001/Archive.rar.html
http://narod.ru/disk/1657182001/%D1%...207.7.rar.html

_Добавлено через 24 часа 39 минут 13 секунд_



> http://narod.ru/disk/1657133001/Archive.rar.html
> http://narod.ru/disk/1657182001/%D1%...207.7.rar.html


посмотри еще
http://1c-free.at.ua/news/1-0-6

----------


## Butch

Просьба:: дайте пжлст ссылки - где скачать 1С 7.7. "Торговля и склад" и платформу и конфигурацию (скачивал здесь http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10844&page=10  --- но прога не запустилась -- пишет : "Порядок сортировки, установленный для базы данных,отличается от системного" )

----------


## pevek

> "Порядок сортировки, установленный для базы данных,отличается от системного" )


Открой конфигуратор далее администрирование далее кодовая страница таблиц ИБ далее выбери +ТЕКУЩАЯ СИСТЕМНАЯ УСТАНОВКА и нажми ОК.

----------


## Butch

> Открой конфигуратор далее администрирование далее кодовая страница таблиц ИБ далее выбери +ТЕКУЩАЯ СИСТЕМНАЯ УСТАНОВКА и нажми ОК.


А еще подскажите пжлст --- у меня на буке Wind 7 -- пробовал запустить в 1С базу с флешки ( которая работала и записана была в Wind XP) --  и не запускается - можно ли что либо сделать - чтоб база на флешке работать могла и в ХР и в 7-ке И

----------


## pevek

> А еще подскажите пжлст --- у меня на буке Wind 7 -- пробовал запустить в 1С базу с флешки ( которая работала и записана была в Wind XP) --  и не запускается - можно ли что либо сделать - чтоб база на флешке работать могла и в ХР и в 7-ке И


Меняй кодовую страницу таблиц ИБ

----------


## rusalenko

Подскажите пожалуйста, где взять справочник банков для 7.7, всё уже обискал :(

----------


## trishinne

> Подскажите пожалуйста, где взять справочник банков для 7.7, всё уже обискал :(


 если есть соединение с интернетом то все просто

если первый раз загружаешь, то изначально классификатор пустой
 
ставишь галочки как на картинке и жмешь выполнить....



Вот еще файлы которые должны быть в вашей базе http://files.mail.ru/MVEPB7

----------

Antey2 (22.01.2012)

----------


## zas2004

> А еще подскажите пжлст --- у меня на буке Wind 7 -- пробовал запустить в 1С базу с флешки ( которая работала и записана была в Wind XP) --  и не запускается - можно ли что либо сделать - чтоб база на флешке работать могла и в ХР и в 7-ке И


нужно положить пустой файлик OrdNoChk.prm в папку базы или в папку программы, тогда перестает проверять кодовую страницу

----------


## сердж

добрый день форумчане  срочно нужен совет  как в 1с77 бюджет переместить материалы с одного подотчётного к другому заранее спасибо

----------


## Sergey_KK

Очень нужна Аналит Аптека 7.7. Можо МД или демку. Все ссылки дохлые. Заранее благодарен.:confused:

----------


## сердж

> Очень нужна Аналит Аптека 7.7. Можо МД или демку. Все ссылки дохлые. Заранее благодарен.:confused:


хотел ссылку дать забанили на том сайте

----------


## Pic_nic

Где взять ОКОФ в Предприятие 7.7?

...и новый Kladr

----------


## pevek

> Где взять ОКОФ в Предприятие 7.7?
> 
> ...и новый Kladr


*ОКОФ* *с Бухгалтерии 7.70.521*
Скачать

*Kladr с Диска ITS*
Скачать

----------


## forumlarin

Здравствуйте, скажите пжт где могу скачать обновление для комплексной конфигурации релиз 7.70.503 вышел примерно  2декабря 2010  г.

----------


## Валерыч

это в другой ветке

http://www.forum.ruboard.ru/showthre...=10891&page=26

----------


## nga

Помогите найти конфигурацию 1С Рарус:Администратор 1.0

----------


## alegra_nm

Здравствуйте. Очень нужна ТиС 7.70.933.

----------


## alex1966

Всем добрый день. Если есть дайте пожалуйста Обработку "Перенос данных из конфигурации «Торговля и Склад» версии 7.7 в конфигурацию «Бухгалтерский учет» версии 7.7"

----------


## Dmitry67

Ребята помогите пожалуста... Нужна свеженькая конфигурация (относительно свеженькая 2009-2010 г) Расчет кварплаты и бухгалтерский учет 1с 7.7  Только не УСН. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Tonych

Вещевое довольствие ссылочку можно?
Та, что есть в теме с rapidgator.net не качает, выдаёт ошибку.

----------


## vitamina

> Вещевое довольствие ссылочку можно?
> Та, что есть в теме с rapidgator.net не качает, выдаёт ошибку.


1С Вещевое довольствие 7.70.001 от 24.11.2006 
Качать  ОТСЮДА

----------


## SamaraDim

Народ скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на релиз 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.483 от 13.09.2006 и 7.70.500, может у кого завалялась. Ну  очень надо...

----------


## Dedushkamorozz

483

500

----------

SamaraDim (08.03.2012)

----------


## forumlarin

Помогите найти книгу покупок, в которой при формировании ее с установленной галочкой Итоги по типам записей. выделялся отдельно Вовзрат от покупателей. сейчас он входит в строку покупка. Релиз 501 1с7.7 Комплексная

----------


## SamaraDim

> 483
> 
> 500


Огромное Спасибо!

Еще бы парольчик

----------


## vitamina

> Огромное Спасибо!
> 
> Еще бы парольчик


В личке...

----------


## user2851

Люди, помогите пожалуйста, нужно доработать Торговлю и склад 7.7 чтобы в документах (заявка покупателя и отчет по проекту) вместе с количеством товара стоял вес, единицы, и общего количества. Помогите пож. кто чем может.

----------


## alex1966

Дополнительно ищется внешняя обработка tr9_ac4.ert

----------


## Staiger

Люди, может кто поделится релизом Астор:Модный магазин Lite, выше чем 5.18?

----------


## Оракул

А-а-а-а! Горю!!!
Дайте кто-нибудь отчётность за 4 квартал 2010г. General и УСН.
Релиз Зарплата и кадры 305 релиз.
Только не отсылайте меня на ссылки с отчётностями и конфигурациями! Их там нет!!!

----------


## vadimvad

> А-а-а-а! Горю!!!
> Дайте кто-нибудь отчётность за 4 квартал 2010г. General и УСН.
> Релиз Зарплата и кадры 305 релиз.
> Только не отсылайте меня на ссылки с отчётностями и конфигурациями! Их там нет!!!



отчетность УСН 4 кв 2010г. 10q4001
http://narod.ru/disk/2511908001/%D1%...D0%BD.rar.html

отчетность General 4 кв 2010г. 10q4001

http://narod.ru/disk/2512120001/%D1%...D0%BF.rar.html

ЗиК 305 update, сделай из него релиз
http://narod.ru/disk/2512432001/7.70...pdate.exe.html

----------


## Ponch

Нужен 544 релиз 1С:Воинская часть. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## _svetikk_

добрый день! Ищу конфигурацию для грузоперевозок УСН (либо просто услуги по УСН) релиз для Беларуси. Спасибо откликнувшимся!!!

----------


## Stan-is-lav

НУЖНА Зарплата в средних общеобразовательных школах. (релиз 7.70.305) - только с ломаным триалом..

----------


## SGD

Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигом "1С:Дошкольное питание 8", очень надо, заранее спасибо!

----------


## taksist123

срочну нужны релизы 7.70.046 7.70.047 7.70.048 позарез нужно!

----------


## S_Olga

Дайте, пожалуйста, ссылочку на Налогоплательщик 7.7 релиз 7.70.235 вышел 28.07.2010 г. Нашла тут ссылку на ИТСку августовскую, но файлы на файлообменниках удалены, ссылки на Налогоплательщик тоже удалены.

----------


## tim311

Очень нужна конфигурация по металлоприемке

----------


## gulyaevka

Здравствуйте!
Вышлите пожалуйста последние драйвера для usb-ключа для 1С-Рарус: Общепит версия 7.7

gulyaevka@mail.ru

Спасибо.

----------


## mike2005

Люди. ищется обновление конфигурации инфокрафт 
Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН)». Выпущен новый (7.70.127.177) релиз
:eek:

----------


## devilglass

Люди добрые!
Поделитесь если есть 1С:Смета
буду очень благодарен

----------


## mozg777

Народ! ищу релизы или обновления для УСН с 165 по 176. Заранее благодарю.
Ссылки лучше в мыло mozg777(at)bk.ru

----------


## SoulEater

Доброго  времени суток! Ищу леченную конфигурацию Рарус: Магазин редакция 1, релиз 7.70.120(если нет такого, можно любой релиз). alex-1c84@mail.ru Заранее спасибо!

----------


## SmiLINK

Необходимо обновить конфигурацию "Упрощенная система налогообложения, ред. 1.3 (7.70.163) до 7.70.177   Помогите пожалуйста

----------


## dima4ka_63

Дайти ссылочки где я могу посмотреть как делать и скачать чем делают конвертацию! Нужно конвертировать базу с 7.7 бухгалтерия 4.5 на версию 8.2

----------


## vadimvad

> Дайти ссылочки где я могу посмотреть как делать и скачать чем делают конвертацию! Нужно конвертировать базу с 7.7 бухгалтерия 4.5 на версию 8.2


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=11336&page=31

----------


## SmiLINK

Нужны конфигурации "Упрощенная система налогообложения" *базовая*
7.70.166
7.70.167
7.70.168
7.70.169
7.70.170
Не обновлялась очень давно, все ссылки выложенные на форуме уже битые. Пожалуйста помогите!!! может быть кто нибудь может выслать архивом на почту? smilink-yuzhnouralsk@ya.ru

----------


## kletelson

Здравствуйте всем! оч нужен последний релиз воинская часть,заранее спасибо!

----------


## EddL

Доброго времени суток! Нужна конфигурация Fort 2000 для Украины (новые формы налоговой и дополнений). Поделитесь пожалуйста! Заранее спасибо!

----------


## tania_dom

Добрый день!
Очень нужны формы отчетности для 1С:Бух.учет для Украины   10q3003. Скиньте у кого есть. Заранее благодарна!

----------


## SioMoko

Добрый день. Буду солидарен с EddL. Если у кого-то будет возможность поделится конфирацией "Fort:2000" или "Fort:eXPerience" для Украины (новые формы налоговой, приложений, кассовая книга и т. д.) - буду очень признателен.

----------


## shevgota

Сбросьте, пожалуйста, на почту Конфигурацию "Бухгалтерcкий учет бюджетных учреждений Украины, редакция 2.0" Проф 7.7 релиз 237 (или выше)
lena@shevgota.ru

----------


## Vivek

конфигурация 1C v7.7 Fort 2000 от 17.01.2011
Та же проблема с новой формой налоговой, очень животрепещущая проблема. Кого не затруднит помочь - буду также признателен.

----------


## otro

Типовая конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для Украины", редакция 2.5
Релиз 7.70.280 от 11 января 2011 г.

----------


## margo75

скиньте плиз ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия НКО 517 для 1с 7.7

----------


## Nedka

Очень нужна конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет" выше версии 7.70.488.

----------


## lenazaver

> скиньте плиз ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия НКО 517 для 1с


ну пожалуйста, скиньте и мне ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия НКО 517 для 1с[

----------


## кисик

какие формы устанавливать для коммерческой организации? везде что-то для бюджетных выкладывают, дайте ссылку

----------


## zwir

Вітаю. Дуже потрібна типова конфігурація "Fort:eXPerience", редакція 1.36 від 17 січня 2011 р. 
yatsuk_victor@i.ua

----------


## cat1975

А Упрощенка пед.1.3 не обновлялась после 7.70.177 ? А то не пойму как начислять взносы с 2011  в программе?:confused:

----------


## DIaMONd85

> Вітаю. Дуже потрібна типова конфігурація "Fort:eXPerience", редакція 1.36 від 17 січня 2011 р.


Мне тоже очень нужна!! Помогите пожалуйста...
dima_kov1985@mail.ru

----------


## Ирушка

Очень прошу обновления 1с 7,7 Производство+услуги+бухгал  терия для Украины" где новая НН и Реестр НН      ir.b12@yandex.ru

_Добавлено через 1 час 5 минут 59 секунд_
Регламентированные отчеты за 1 квартал 2011 г очень прошу

----------


## vassily88

Может у кого завалялось "Торговля+Склад для Украины" 7.70.005

----------


## Лучик

Вы не могли бы выложить 7.70.413.....

_Добавлено через 47 секунд_

----------


## ivapetyan

Здравствуйте. Помогите найти конфигурацию 1С 7.7. Свод отчетов

----------


## endlessness

Помогите найти "Зарплата+Кадры для Украины"  последнюю конфигурацию 2011 года .

----------


## Alf

Очень надо обновления 7,7 комплексная конфигурация  : 7.70.499 и 7.70.500. Помогите пожалуйста...

----------


## rambolinux

Где найти  обработку переноса данных с упрощенки на ОСН usn13_AC45.ert - сама обработка, USN_RAc4.xml - правила конвертации, usn13_AC45.txt - описание.

----------


## igo131969

> Где найти  обработку переноса данных с упрощенки на ОСН usn13_AC45.ert - сама обработка, USN_RAc4.xml - правила конвертации, usn13_AC45.txt - описание.


пиши igo13@rambler.ru

_Добавлено через 21 минуту 56 секунд_



> НУЖНА Зарплата в средних общеобразовательных школах. (релиз 7.70.305) - только с ломаным триалом..


http://infostart.ru/public/download.php?file=49782

----------


## pochta_n

Добрый день! Очень нужна "Типова конфігурація "Fort:2000"
Редакція 3.85 від 17 січня 2011 р." pochta_n@bigmir.net
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## rambolinux

[QUOTE=igo131969;110848]пиши igo13@rambler.ru

Дешевле чем за 1500 рублей от igo131969;110848 никто не отдаст это обработку? ИЛИ СКАЖИТЕ НА КАКОМ ИТС искать.

----------


## Birah

Добрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста как устанавливать обновления на 1с 7.7 со всеми нюансами или может есть у кого инструкция желательно в PDF формате для начинающего чайника ))) буду очень признателен скиньте на мыла или просто ссылку antonio-ss@mail.ru заранее благодарю.

----------


## myconstitution

Нужна Комплексная 7.7 503 релиз от 02.12.2010. У кого есть, поделитесь, пожалуйста

----------


## Birah

Добрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста как устанавливать обновления на 1с 7.7 со всеми нюансами или может есть у кого инструкция желательно в PDF формате для начинающего чайника ))) буду очень признателен скиньте на мыла или просто ссылку antonio-ss@mail.ru заранее благодарю.

----------


## timureiН

поделитесь конфигурацией для расчета окон. Т.е. чел приходит говорит размеры, ты их  в прогу вводишь а на выходе стоимость окна с доставкой, установкой и т.п.

----------


## kastet200912

огромная просьба.может у кого есть ИП для РБ только Юкола

----------


## DIaMONd85

Добрый день! Очень нужна конфигурация "Fort:eXPerience", редакция 1.36 от 17 января 2011 г. Поделитесь пожалуйста. dima_kov1985@mail.ru

----------


## mozg777

Народ подбросьте эмуль для 8,1,15,14 и и 8,2 под win7 и 2008 (обе 32 и 64 бит). Желательно без проверки подписи драйверов. можно в личку или почту mozg777 (at) bk.ru

----------


## dima4ka_63

подскажите пожалуйста обновы для НДФЛ когда выйдут?

----------


## vitamina

Выпуск очередной версии 1С Бухгалтерия 7.70.522 планируется на 04 февраля 2011 г....

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Выпуск очередной версии 1С Бухгалтерия 7.70.522 планируется на 04 февраля 2011 г....


Спасибо за информацию!

----------


## reddist

у кого найдется ЗиК 7.70.305 и ПУБ 7.70.317 содержащие файл update/
и еще вопрос 7.70.317 можно ставить на 7.70.313?
если можно на почту redd312@mail.ru а то провайдер лочет deposit

----------


## Savelieva

Здравствуйте нет ли у кого «1С:Предприятие» 7.7. Конфигурация «Сельскохозяйственное предприятие. Зарплата и кадры» 7.70.230 от 29.11.10 
Очень нужно и 7.70.228, 7.70.229 киньте ссылки на почту informtexnopro@mail.ru плиз

----------


## kastet200912

огромная просьба может у кого есть ИП для РБ только Юкола

_Добавлено через 5 минут 11 секунд_
kastet200912@tut.by ип для РБ только юкола...спасибо!!!очень нужно

_Добавлено через 16 секунд_
kastet200912@tut.by ип для РБ только юкола...спасибо!!!очень нужно

----------


## crvik

Народ, поделитесь пожалуйста отчетностью для 7.7 Казахстан, за 4 кв 2010г. (10q4001), очень срочно нужно!
Спасибо!

----------


## ШЛК

Нужна конфа для ТСЖ, ЖКХ и т.д. Млжет у кого-то есть? Хоть демо версия хоть посмотреть

----------


## Svyastin

Всем здравствуйте.
Проблема такова: есть пиратская 1С:Предприятие 7.70.003 "Бухгалтерия+Торговля+Скла  +Зарплата+Кадры" для Украины. Нужно обновить до последнего релиза. Я в этом деле чайник, денег на спеца начальство не дает. Подскажите кто-нить, пожалуйста, какими версиями нужно обновлять, чтобы ничего не прощелкать и где их можно скачать (по возможности). Нужно в понедельник уже готовое, очень расчитываю на вашу помощь.
Мыло - svyastin@gmail.com

----------


## dgheus

Добрый день! Ищу СБЕРКАССА конфигурация 7.7, кто нибудь и у кого есть скиньте на этот форум. Заранее огромное спасибо:rolleyes:

_Добавлено через 7 минут 29 секунд_



> дайте, плиз, комплексную конфигурацию 7.70.486


Комплексную конфигурацию можно скачать вот где:
1. На Яндексе в ссылке напишите медстатистика конфигурация 7.7 скачать бесплатно, далее найти
2. Примерно на 3 странице Яндекса, найдите предложение "ФАЙЛЫ ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ" вот там можно скачать всё и для 1С-Предприятия 7.7, 8.0, 8.1, 8.2... Это верная ссылка, никаких спамов и вирусов нет, скачивайте и наслаждайтесь работой, если не получиться, то скачайте и установите ещё раз. Удачи!!!!:yes:

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 21 секунду_



> Здравствуйте! необходима конфигурация 1с Автосервис для платформы 7.7. Очень, очень нужно!!!! Помогите, Пожалуйста!


можно скачать вот где:
1. На Яндексе в ссылке напишите медстатистика конфигурация 7.7 скачать бесплатно, далее найти
2. Примерно на 3 странице Яндекса, найдите предложение "ФАЙЛЫ ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ" вот там можно скачать всё и для 1С-Предприятия 7.7, 8.0, 8.1, 8.2... Это верная ссылка, никаких спамов и вирусов нет, скачивайте и наслаждайтесь работой, если не получиться, то скачайте и установите ещё раз. Удачи!!!:yes:

_Добавлено через 12 секунд_



> Здравствуйте! необходима конфигурация 1с Автосервис для платформы 7.7. Очень, очень нужно!!!! Помогите, Пожалуйста!


можно скачать вот где:
1. На Яндексе в ссылке напишите медстатистика конфигурация 7.7 скачать бесплатно, далее найти
2. Примерно на 3 странице Яндекса, найдите предложение "ФАЙЛЫ ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ" вот там можно скачать всё и для 1С-Предприятия 7.7, 8.0, 8.1, 8.2... Это верная ссылка, никаких спамов и вирусов нет, скачивайте и наслаждайтесь работой, если не получиться, то скачайте и установите ещё раз. Удачи!!!:yes:

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 30 секунд_
можно скачать вот где:
1. На Яндексе в ссылке напишите медстатистика конфигурация 7.7 скачать бесплатно, далее найти
2. Примерно на 3 странице Яндекса, найдите предложение "ФАЙЛЫ ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ" вот там можно скачать всё и для 1С-Предприятия 7.7, 8.0, 8.1, 8.2... Это верная ссылка, никаких спамов и вирусов нет, скачивайте и наслаждайтесь работой, если не получиться, то скачайте и установите ещё раз.

_Добавлено через 40 минут 19 секунд_
Скачать конфигурацииможно скачать вот где:
1. На Яндексе в ссылке напишите медстатистика конфигурация 7.7 скачать бесплатно, далее найти
2. Примерно на 3 странице Яндекса, найдите предложение "ФАЙЛЫ ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ" вот там можно скачать всё и для 1С-Предприятия 7.7, 8.0, 8.1, 8.2... Это верная ссылка, никаких спамов и вирусов нет, скачивайте и наслаждайтесь работой, если не получиться, то скачайте и установите ещё раз.

_Добавлено через 17 секунд_
Скачать конфигурацииможно скачать вот где:
1. На Яндексе в ссылке напишите медстатистика конфигурация 7.7 скачать бесплатно, далее найти
2. Примерно на 3 странице Яндекса, найдите предложение "ФАЙЛЫ ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ" вот там можно скачать всё и для 1С-Предприятия 7.7, 8.0, 8.1, 8.2... Это верная ссылка, никаких спамов и вирусов нет, скачивайте и наслаждайтесь работой, если не получиться, то скачайте и установите ещё раз.

----------


## mike2005

Ищется последняя версия «Трактиръ: Back-Office» под 7.7.
также для него ищется лекрство

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 27 секунд_
поделитесь ссылочкой на конфу Камин. Общепит последней версии 1,0,014
СПС

----------


## SeGo_0

А кто может скинуть оболочку 1С Предприятие 7.70.027 Бухгалтерия сетевая, Зарплата 1 пользователь, и Комплексная.

----------


## dima4ka_63

Здравствуйте! Я конечно не по теме но вот нужно очень! Может есть у кого СheckXML+2НДФЛ 2010! Ссылочку или программу можно в личку, можно сюда, можно на почту dima4ka_87@mail.ru Заранее благодарен!

----------


## arzte

> Здравствуйте! Я конечно не по теме но вот нужно очень! Может есть у кого СheckXML+2НДФЛ 2010! Ссылочку или программу можно в личку, можно сюда, можно на почту dima4ka_87@mail.ru Заранее благодарен!


http://www.oviont.ru/ru/projects/accounts/pfr_2ndfl/

----------


## Vasa2006

Нет ли у кого "торговля и склад" редакция 8.7?

----------


## arzte

> Нет ли у кого "торговля и склад" редакция 8.7?


есть только на 7.7 ))) если бы не поленился, сам нашел бы тут же на форуме... а вот если найдешь 8.7, будь добр сообщи:)

----------


## vadimvad

> Здравствуйте! Я конечно не по теме но вот нужно очень! Может есть у кого СheckXML+2НДФЛ 2010! Ссылочку или программу можно в личку, можно сюда, можно на почту dima4ka_87@mail.ru Заранее благодарен!


http://www.buhsoft.ru/?title=download.php

----------


## Vasa2006

> есть только на 7.7 ))) если бы не поленился, сам нашел бы тут же на форуме... а вот если найдешь 8.7, будь добр сообщи:)


Я имел в виду не конфигурацию а именно редакцию. Повторюсь более подробно: Есть ли у кого "Торговля и склад" для платформы 7.7 редакция 8.7? Для того что бы перейти с редакции 8.6 на более поздние, например на 9.6. Т.к. напрямую с 8.6 не обновляется. Говорят, что редакция 8.7 может обновить 8.6 , а уже 8.7. можно обновить и до 9.6.

----------


## Evgen30

Люди добрые, поделитесь пожалуйста Рарус общепит 6 для 7.7 + РБК 2.5 рабочие без ключей Спасибо
мыло johnsinitsin@omskmail.ru

----------


## forumlarin

Доброе утро, работаю с подчиненными базами (УРБД), создал новый подчиненный узел под префиксом TUR, после проверки обнаружилась, что из центральной базы не весь журанал док Перемещение перенесься, можете выслать обработку которая бы по подчиненному узлу перенесла весь журнал перемещение vyacheslav.pikulev@pochta.ru

----------


## satcon

Люди добрые, поделитесь пожалуйста Рарус общепит 6 для 7.7

----------


## f011kpm

Очень нужна 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "С/х предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН ред.1 Номер релиза: 7.70.019 или 7.70.020,можно на kp_m@mail.ru, либо ссылочку на скачку.

----------


## j-o-n-n-i

Дайте пожалуйста не ломанную, не крякнутую, а чистый дистрибутив Платформы 1с предприятие 7.7 желательно новую. 
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## slai

> Дайте пожалуйста не ломанную, не крякнутую, а чистый дистрибутив Платформы 1с предприятие 7.7 желательно новую. 
> Заранее благодарю.


http://rapidshare.com/files/445428576/1__027.rar

----------


## jully_cv

Добрый день!
Если есть у кого-то  Конфигурация "Пiдрядник будiвництва" 7.70.123 и документация к ней, поделитесь, пожалуйста.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ikorol

Люди, помогите, оч. нужно что-нибудь для ТСЖ на УСН.

----------


## Stymul

Очень нужен релиз 1С Предприятие 7.70.477 для обновления 027-ой версии и последующего перехода на восьмёрку. Более поздние версии, например 518 при обновлении с 027 дают ошибку.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Lido4ka

Помогите пожалуйста!
торговля 1с 7.7 Россия, нужна внешняя печатная форма доверенности М-2
Спасибо catwomen79@mail.ru

----------


## swoi

Ищется конфигурация Комплексная релиз 460. Может у кого и сохранилась?

----------


## Bobr2006

Люди, будьте добры поделитесь плиз 
1С:Предприятие» для мебельного производства

----------


## sava_2000

Добрый всем денечек!

Очень ищу обновления для конфигурации ФОРТ 2000 для Украины начиная с версии 3.75 и выше.

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## magsimus13

Помогите пожалуйста! У кого есть печатная форма Авансового отчета для 1С 7.7 для Украины. Киньте ссылочку поджалуйста или на мыло mag82@yandex.ru

----------


## rdfhr

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста найти Производство+Услуги+Бухгал  терия (7.70.293) от 19.08.2005.
x-strannik@bk.ru

----------


## Jobber1957

Добрый всем!
Говорят есть конфиция для торговля 8.7.
Если есть, то укажите верный путь! :)
А если 3 компа с конфициями 8.7, а я поставлю свежую, то вся эта байда не встанет колом?
Спасибо

----------


## j-o-n-n-i

> http://rapidshare.com/files/445428576/1__027.rar


А там почему в проф версии нет Управления распределенными ИБ ?

----------


## Jobber1957

Кто-нибудь укажет верный путь, где водится торговля 7.7 сетевая?

----------


## Vasa2006

Пропадаю без 
1С:Торговля и склад 7.7 Редакция 8.7 Релиз 7.70.875 есть на диске ИТС
июнь 2001 (первый) год. Киньте на bahus_gary@mail.ru

----------


## Atali958

Добрый вечер! У кого есть обновление для  Конфигурации "Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия для Украины" 7.70.031 или более поздняя, скитньте ссылку, пожалуйста:)

----------


## dima4ka_63

Не подскажите мне по НДФЛ обновление вышло или нет?

----------


## Рапунцель

Подскажите пожалуста новичку, где можно взять обновление 1С предприятие7.7?

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Подскажите пожалуста новичку, где можно взять обновление 1С предприятие7.7?


Надо зайти в раздел конфигурации и там выбрать соответствующую вашим запросам!

----------


## ShKate

Добрый день! 
Очень нужна регламентированная отчетность за 4 квартал 2008 года (релиз кажется general 08q4002). По ранее дававшимся здесь ссылкам уже ничего нет. Может быть, у кого-нибудь сохранилось? 
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## сердж

какую надо бюдет или другую

_Добавлено через 9 минут 9 секунд_



> какую надо бюдет или другую


 Добрый день! 
Очень нужна регламентированная отчетность за 4 квартал 2008 года (релиз кажется general 08q4002). По ранее дававшимся здесь ссылкам уже ничего нет. Может быть, у кого-нибудь сохранилось? 
Заранее спасибо.   

http://fayloobmennik.net/369797 отчёт 4 кв 2008.rar

----------


## ip2010

День добрый!
Ни как не найти конфу "1С Аренда и управление недвижимостью" ну или что-то подобное под 1С7.7.
Может "САУНА" у кого есть?

----------


## Kishuomi

Добрый день уважаемые форумчане!

Очень нужна типовая конфигурация Торговля и Склад релиз 7.70.934
Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## Mazda52

Народ, выложите кто-нибудь следующие релизы...вроде как вышли, а нигде найти не могу, спасибо!
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения Проф." 7.70.178 (установка) от 04.02.2011
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения Базовая" 7.70.178 (установка) от 04.02.2011
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Проф.) Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.522 (установка) от 04.02.2011
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Базовая) Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.522 (установка) от 04.02.2011

----------


## AnaKur

> Народ, выложите кто-нибудь следующие релизы...вроде как вышли, а нигде найти не могу, спасибо!
> 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения Проф." 7.70.177 (установка) от 04.02.2011
> 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения Базовая" 7.70.177 (установка) от 04.02.2011
> 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Проф.) Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.522 (установка) от 04.02.2011
> 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Базовая) Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.522 (установка) от 04.02.2011


Присоединяюсь к просьбе.

----------


## сердж

http://fayloobmennik.net/372605     	1С:Предприятие 7.7
Типовая конфигурация «Упрощенная система налогообложения», редакция 1.3 обновление
Релиз 7.70.177 от 26.11.2010 г. 

откуда вы это взяли 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения Проф." 7.70.177 (установка) от 04.02.2011

----------


## ohlala

Аааа! УСН 178 вышла и Бух 522...очень хочется ;))

----------


## сердж

> Аааа! УСН 178 вышла и Бух 522...очень хочется ;))



тогда просите то что надо а не это Народ, выложите кто-нибудь следующие релизы...вроде как вышли, а нигде найти не могу, спасибо!
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения Проф." 7.70.177 (установка) от 04.02.2011
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения Базовая" 7.70.177 (установка) от 04.02.2011

----------


## ohlala

> тогда просите то что надо а не это


Наверное раз уж прошу, то действительно надо, а если вам форма изложения просьбы не понравилось, то извините, просто настроение хорошее

----------


## NataZ

Немного терпения и KWS все выложит в конфигурациях

----------


## vadimvad

Релиз 7.70.178 Упрощенка update от 04.02.2011

http://narod.ru/disk/5167436001/7.70...pdate.exe.html

Релиз 7.70.522 Бхгалтерия update от 04.02.2011
http://narod.ru/disk/5167917001/7.70...pdate.exe.html

----------


## сердж

> Аааа! УСН 178 вышла и Бух 522...очень хочется ;))


пользуйтесь на здоровье   Релиз 7.70.522 от 04.02.2011 г. обновление http://fayloobmennik.net/373309

----------


## Anastasia.ang

Здравствуйте!!! Расскажите чайнику как обновлять 1С. Безумно боюсь, но выхода другого нет, т.к. программист был в пятницу теперь мне точно деньги на обновление директор не даст:(

----------


## сердж

открой конфигуратор . дальше конфигурация . обьединение конфигурации. не забудь сохранить базу http://fayloobmennik.net/373373    качай отсюда я её поменял на ту что тебе надоhttp://fayloobmennik.net/373510

----------


## Anastasia.ang

Спасибо, щас попробую:)

_Добавлено через 9 минут 40 секунд_
Не получается!!!:( Пишет: Выбранная конфигурация является специализированной:(

----------


## olga65

У меня большая просьба, поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением 7.70.504 от 04.02.2011, для Комплексной конфигурации 7.7.

----------


## сердж

Здравствуйте!!! Расскажите чайнику как обновлять 1С. Безумно боюсь, но выхода другого нет, т.к. программист был в пятницу теперь мне точно деньги на обновление директор не даст  ну что получилось

_Добавлено через 21 минуту 44 секунды_



> У меня большая просьба, поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением 7.70.504 от 04.02.2011, для Комплексной конфигурации 7.7.


  на форуме поискать бы надо вот держи http://kilofile.com/download/171172

----------


## КKLIM4

Скажите, пожалуйста, у меня программа 1С 7.7  УСН  редак. 1.3 (7.70.163), надо обновлять, если да то как это сделать. ПОМОГИТЕ!!! Всем спасибо.

----------


## сердж

> Скажите, пожалуйста, у меня программа 1С 7.7  УСН  редак. 1.3 (7.70.163), надо обновлять, если да то как это сделать. ПОМОГИТЕ!!! Всем спасибо.


открой конфигуратор . дальше конфигурация . обьединение конфигурации. не забудь сохранить базу http://fayloobmennik.net/373373 скачай последнюю конфигурацию полная установка      

но не обновление смотри!            полную качать отсюда http://i-filez.com/downloads/i/103083/f/usn178.rar.html    или отсюда Установка Проф. [18.8 Mb] => http://oron.com/z7599pfme1ek/USN_770...pProf.rar.html 

Установка Базов. [18.9 Mb] => http://oron.com/gg51a1kal2yl/USN_770...pBASE.rar.html

----------


## КKLIM4

Спасибо, попробую сделать.

----------


## Love77

Ищу конфигурацию Сельхоз Зарплата и кадры 7.7 221 и последний (по-моему 230)релиз. Помогите, плиз!!!

----------


## Tohin

Допрого времени суток. Нет ли у кого-нить 522 релиза на Бухгалтерию 7.7?

----------


## сердж

> Допрого времени суток. Нет ли у кого-нить 522 релиза на Бухгалтерию 7.7?



смотри здесь http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=11345&page=120

----------


## Ильмира

Выложьте пожалуйста релиз 7.70.522 1С Предприятие 7.7. Срочно надо!!!!!

----------


## сердж

> Выложьте пожалуйста релиз 7.70.522 1С Предприятие 7.7. Срочно надо!!!!!


 смоти строчкой выше или слепота замучила

----------


## Ильмира

СЕРДЖ! раз такой дальновидный, то подскажи пож-та а нельзя ли без смс и без установок лишних приложений выложить ссылку на скачивание релиз 7,70,522 для 1С ПредприятиеИ?

----------


## сердж

> СЕРДЖ! раз такой дальновидный, то подскажи пож-та а нельзя ли без смс и без установок лишних приложений выложить ссылку на скачивание релиз 7,70,522 для 1С ПредприятиеИ?


http://narod.ru/disk/5167917001/7.70...pdate.exe.html  да и ещё а какая тебе нужна   установить та сможите

----------


## Ильмира

Благо дарю! но там требуется установить бар яндекс......я не знаю что это за приложение и не повредит ли неизвестное моему компьютеру, я никогда с этим не сталиквалась

----------


## сердж

> Благо дарю! но там требуется установить бар яндекс......я не знаю что это за приложение и не повредит ли неизвестное моему компьютеру, я никогда с этим не сталиквалась


   откажись от установки яндекс

----------


## Ильмира

щас попробую.......

----------


## сердж

> щас попробую.......


 не получиться пиши

----------


## Ильмира

пришли еще раз ссылку, я потерялась на этом сайте......

----------


## сердж

> пришли еще раз ссылку, я потерялась на этом сайте......


 держи http://narod.ru/disk/5167917001/7.70...pdate.exe.html

----------


## Ильмира

Спасибо Сердж!!! попробую установить......

----------


## Pavlin88888

Друзья ,помогите найти РСВ-1 для 77 комплексная .Блин осталось 7 дней .Помогите у кого есть .Заранее спасибо .

----------


## КKLIM4

Цитата:Сообщение от КKLIM4  
Скажите, пожалуйста, у меня программа 1С 7.7 УСН редак. 1.3 (7.70.163), надо обновлять, если да то как это сделать. ПОМОГИТЕ!!! Всем спасибо.

открой конфигуратор . дальше конфигурация . обьединение конфигурации. не забудь сохранить базу http://fayloobmennik.net/373373 скачай последнюю конфигурацию полная установка 

но не обновление смотри! полную качать отсюда http://i-filez.com/downloads/i/103083/f/usn178.rar.html или отсюда Установка Проф. [18.8 Mb] => http://oron.com/z7599pfme1ek/USN_770...pProf.rar.html 

Установка Базов. [18.9 Mb] => http://oron.com/gg51a1kal2yl/USN_770...pBASE.rar.html
*Здравствуй.* 
*Скачала УСН базовый установила, добавились новые базы,а моя не обновилась.
Я что -то делаю не так. Скажите пожалуйста как надо.*

----------


## El_Barto

Нужно лекарство для Трактир Front Office Люкс...очень... 
(v2, релиз 217 и выше)
и лекарство на Трактир Back Office 

З.Ы. Постоянно отваливаются ключи, по сети не видит, вываливается в триал-режим, задолбался уже.
З.Ы.Ы. Кто знает как железно прикрутить драйвер с LPT ключем к Трактиру поделитесь опытом

----------


## lionlion

Люди попогите есть у кого нибудь упрощенка 144 релизаИ? если есть дайте пожалуйста
очень очень очень надо :)

----------


## Nikein

*1С:Предприятие 7.7 Бухгалтерия проф.
Релиз: 7.70.522* 

*www.bitoman.ru*

*1С:Предприятие 7.7 Бухгалтерия проф.
Релиз: 7.70.522 update*

*www.bitoman.ru*

*1С:Предприятие 7.7 УСН проф.
Релиз: 7.70.178*

*kilofile.com*

*1С:Предприятие 7.7 УСН проф.
Релиз: 7.70.178 update*

*www.bitoman.ru*

*1С:Предприятие 7.7 Предприниматель
Релиз: 7.70.170*

*kilofile.com*

*1С:Предприятие 7.7 Предприниматель
Релиз: 7.70.170 update*

*www.bitoman.ru*

----------


## Nikein

*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Проф.) Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.522 (установка) от 07.02.2011*

*letitbit.net*

*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Базовая) Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.522 (установка) от 07.02.2011*

*shareflare.net*

----------


## mike2005

Ищется конфигурация Трактир BAck-office с таблеткой для 7.7
Можно в личку

----------


## Kishuomi

Нужна конфигурация Торговля и склад 934 релиз.

----------


## КKLIM4

Я сообразила сама как сделать. УРА!!! Спасибо за ссылки.

----------


## seryk

Всем привет,  очень нужна:

1С рарус общепит Украинская версия, релиз 1.6.5 (насколько я знаю это последний релиз) или же + новый если есть

----------


## кисик

Подскажите, пожалуйста, запускаю установку 1С7.7 на висте, ничего не происходит, что за ошибка такая? антивирусники все отключены, права администратора, запускаю файл setup.exe и молчек.

----------


## trilogia

Изменился план счетов. 
В последнем 644 релизе его нет. Подскажите где можно взять обновление ?

----------


## Nikolaos

ищу конфигурацию (типовое решение) "Вторчермет (складская площадка), оперативный учет" или нечто подобное - очень нужно и срочно. заранее благодарю

----------


## bukashechka

Здравствуйте, дайте, пожалуйста, релиз 7.70.160 для Упрощенной системы налогообложения 77. Заранее спасибо

----------


## d5ce3e

поделитесь :) выгрузкой бюджетных обязательств в казначейство для Бухгалтерия для Бюджетных Учреждений 7.7, 644.

----------


## bregante

Кто поделится УСН Общепит 7.70.178?

----------


## Vovanus

Друзья, прошу поделиться: (Обновление) 1с Предприниматель 7.70.163 от 29.04.2010 года. Нужно именно обновление.

----------


## Love77

Пожалуйста. очень срочно нужен релиз 274 ЗиК!!!! Кто-нибудь И?

----------


## knyaz-oleg

Ищу актуальную конфигурацию Туроператор или Турагенство на УСН от Рарус либо других производителей.Заранее спасибо

----------


## Chenn

Люди, помогите с УСНкой. У наших релиз 7.70.154, одуплились обновить. Я почти все нашла промежуточные обновления, осталось совсем чут-чуть - нужны:
155, 156, 157, 160, 161, 167.
Поиском пользоваться умею, они просто все уже удалены с обменников! Все что смогла - вытащила. И если кто знает, подскажите проядок оновления релизов, может там не все подряд можно ставить, а некоторые пропустить.

----------


## PresnyakovE

Доброго времени суток, поделитесь пожалуста Комплексной , релиз 486, очень нужно.
Ссылку на адрес onegin86@inbox.ru, зараннее благодарен.

----------


## Sova

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Управлением автотранспортом от Рарус, очень надо для ознакомления с этим продуктом milya@mail.ru

----------


## Sova

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Управлением автотранспортом от Рарус, очень надо для ознакомления с этим продуктом milya@mail.ru

----------


## lacer

Актуальный вопрос по поводу 1с Сельхоз - помогите с обновлениями или установочный релиз.

----------


## ohlala

Здравствуйте, ищу Комлексную 7.70.477...если у кого есть, поделитесь пожалуйста. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## vitamina

> Здравствуйте, ищу Комлексную 7.70.477


В личке...

----------


## kozakpro

Ребята, помогите кто чем может - нужен релиз 258-262
1С:Бухгалтерский учет для Украины Бухгалтерия 7.7. ПРОФ для Украины
Заранее благодарю

----------


## sloboda61

Мне сказали, что здесь можно нахаляву обновить 1с 7,7 ред. 9,4 Торговля и склад Россия

----------


## Ребенок

Доброго время суток! ОЧЕНЬ нужна 1с:Бухгалтерия 7.7 релиз.433!!!!! спасибо за ранее

----------


## deim

> Доброго время суток! ОЧЕНЬ нужна 1с:Бухгалтерия 7.7 релиз.433!!!!! спасибо за ранее


Ну 281 релиз знаю. а 433, я еще не дожил до этого времени.....

----------


## Start_m

Всем привет. Очень нужна комплексная 7.70.485 помогите, может есть у кого

----------


## sonne-shko

очень нужна конфигурация  "Торговля и склад" версии 7.70.811 и 7.70.875. Буду очень благодарна :)

----------


## raft

Может кто подскажет,- нужен mxl файл 5ой версии Реестра НН (F1201505... -в xml) или как его заиметь в документах конфигуратора. У меня Торговля и склад Украина, последний 19 релиз 1С77. 
И, ещё вопрос, как сохранять в конфигураторе (Документы-редактировать форму..) форму отчёта в формате mxl ?

----------


## кисик

у кого есть 1С-Рарус: Ресторан + Бар + Кафе, очень нужен

----------


## габриель

Доброе время суток!Подскажите пож-та новичку.Скачали релиз 1С 7.7- 7.70.522 базовая,а как мне обновить теперь не пойму.За ранее спасибо.

----------


## Lyopik

Люди, кто зарегистрирован на про-клубе, киньте, пожалуйста, разработку http://1c.proclub.ru/modules/mydownl...cid=5&lid=8769 на мыло lyopik-1@mail.ru Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Gajunar

Просьба новичка - нужно обновить 1С предприятие 7.7 для SQL (7.70.025) чтоб все изменения в отчетности после НГ присутствовали. Посоветовали 1С предприятие 7.7 для SQL (7.70.027).
 Можно ссылку, пож-та.
Спасибо

----------


## kws

> Просьба новичка - нужно обновить 1С предприятие 7.7 для SQL (7.70.025) чтоб все изменения в отчетности после НГ присутствовали. Посоветовали 1С предприятие 7.7 для SQL (7.70.027).
>  Можно ссылку, пож-та.
> Спасибо


Смотри тут ---> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10844

----------


## Gajunar

спасибо

----------


## dima4ka_63

Обновления бухгалтерии не сегодня разве выйти должны! Если вышли то пожалуйста ссылочку выложите!

----------


## Zelc

Помогите пожалуйста. Нужна конфигурация Мисофт строительство или обновление Юкола строительство Kubid@mail.ru

----------


## Zelc

Помогите пожалуйста. Нужна конфигурация Мисофт строительство или обновление Юкола строительство Kubid@mail.ru

----------


## maxwel1985

Дорого времени суток кто поделится конфигурацией Рарус Общепит и Ресторан Бар Кафе для Украины
У самого Ресторан Бар Кафе есть но внем плохо настроен фронт касира
Если что мое мыло: makaryk_maxim@mail.ru

----------


## Gajunar

подскажите - чем обновить бухучет редакция 4.5 (7.70.479) до версии 522?

----------


## poda86

Поделитесь обновлением на Рарус общепит 6 УСН 178 релизом! Плзз poda86@gmail.com

----------


## BlackSer

Здравствуйте, уважаемые. А релиз 7.70.216 бюджет муниципального образования есть у кого нибудь? Ну совершенно случайно.

----------


## vladik2612

Здравствуйте. Очень нужно. Может есть у кого: Зарплата и кадры релиз 293. Ссылки, которые нашел на форуме не работают.

----------


## fant29rus

Дайте пожалуйста ссылочку на Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 релиз 305

----------


## vitamina

*vladik2612,  fant29rus*
В личке смотрите...

----------


## rogue

Подскажите, пожалуйста, может кто-нибудь сталкивался с обработкой или кто-то сам дорабатывал конфигурацию, чтобы можно было отслеживать наличие возвратных документов в бухгалтерии. Нужен самый простой вариант, когда бухгалтер, например, при возврате документа ставит напротив него галочку.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, как это реализовать.
Заранее спасибо)

----------


## Poraduemsa

Есть ли у кого последние релизы Подрядчик строительства 2.3, 1.4, Заказчик стоительства 1.0. Спасибо

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 50 секунд_
Зарплата и кадры проф 7.70.293
http://i-filez.com/downloads/i/12836...0.293.rar.html

----------


## CergeyP

Ищу конфигурацию
Континент Страхование 7.7 Редакция 5.4.80 и выше

Заранее, благодарен!

----------


## Victoridze

Добрый день честной народ
кто может поделиться стареньким таким релизом 
Комплексная конфигурация Релиз 7.70.447 может есть у кого в архивах .
Это 24.11.2003 :mad:

----------


## danken

Дайте пожалуйста ссылку на Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 релиз 305,306,307,308

----------


## Poraduemsa

Зарплата и Кадры проф 7.70.305
Зарплата и Кадры проф 7.70.306
Зарплата и Кадры проф 7.70.307
http://i-filez.com/downloads/i/12935...6_307.rar.html

----------


## rss0000

очень нужна 1с.Подрядчик строительства 1.4 локальная ( у нас посленее обновление 1444)

----------


## IngaO

Добрый день. Поделитесь обновлением Предприниматель 7.70.171 кто может. Спасибо

----------


## лёлик нск

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Бухгалтерией 523, УСН 179, ЗиК 308. Их так давно все бухи ждут:(

----------


## dnvzuzik

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, усн 165 проф. Спасибо.

----------


## viachtslav

Ищу 1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 7.70.308. У кого есть выложите плиз!

----------


## neotim

Нужны базовые конфигурации ЗиК начиная с 274. Скиньке кто нибудь. neotim@inbox.ru

----------


## Udinback

Нужна новая форма Налоговой декларации для УСН, может у кого есть обновление для МиСофт на 7-ку

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Ищу 1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 7.70.308. У кого есть выложите плиз!


Всё уже есть, заходите в раздел конфигурации и выбирайте свою!

----------


## rekm2

Добрые люди!
Поделитесь пожалуйста релизом Рарус Общепит (желательно последним) для седьмой платформы.

Премного обязан!

----------


## tamerl4n

Срочно нужны обновления 7.7 от 1.03.2011 года
Бухгалтерия
ЗиК
Упрощёнка

----------


## muiloaaa

здраствуйте очень нужна конфигурация аналит аптека, все ссылки на нее которые раньше были, битые

----------


## dima4ka_63

Установочный файл 1с 7.7 есть у кого может? Желательно поновее! Заранее благодарен откликнувшимся!

----------


## ната-fisher

Спасите!!!! Пытаюсь установить 1С7.7. типовая конфигурация. Пишет: не обнаружен ключ защиты программы. 
Поделитесь эмулятором для Win 7, 32 бит. И если можно план захвата, я не программист. Заранее спасибо
fishern@yandex.ru

----------


## Little_one

и мне, и мне эмулятор для Win 7 для 1С 7.7, пожааааалуйста: lenushock@mail.ru

----------


## AntonXXX

Привет всем:)может есть у кого 1С-Рарус:Общепит, редакция 6, стандартный вариант 054 релиз от 15.02.2011ИИИбуду очень признателен,kredit.brocker@yandex.ru

----------


## stalker17

Установка 1С 7.7.27 с патчем, работает на Windows 7. Скачать 1CSetup27.exe c Getzilla

----------


## Neonl

Привет всем. Ищутся релизы по 1С:
релиз 7.70.308 конфигурации "Зарплата+Кадры"
релиз 7.70.523 конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет"
релиз 7.70.179 конфигурации "Упрощенная система налогообложения"
релиз 7.70.171 конфигурации "Учет и отчетность предпринимателя"
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Haast

Не знаю что нужно для наладки: приема и продажи товара, в 1С с помощью сканера штрих кодов. Может обработка есть для сбора данных типа терминала сбора данных

----------


## fant29rus

Здравствуйте, киньте пожалуйста ссылочку на 1С7,7 Зарплата и кадры релиз 308

----------


## DD_1975

Добрый вечер!Типовые правила обмена Торговля и Склад 9.2-> БП 8.2 ,если есть у кого скиньте на мыло:isakov1975@mail.ru

----------


## Dima80

Здравствуйте! Очень нужно обновление 1С 7.7 Сельхозпредприятие Зарплата и Кадры релиз 231
если есть у кого дайте ссылку или скиньте на мыло: dima80te28@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## SJ24

> Здравствуйте, киньте пожалуйста ссылочку на 1С7,7 Зарплата и кадры релиз 308


Вот или вот




> Привет всем. Ищутся релизы по 1С:
> релиз 7.70.308 конфигурации "Зарплата+Кадры"
> релиз 7.70.523 конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет"
> релиз 7.70.179 конфигурации "Упрощенная система налогообложения"
> релиз 7.70.171 конфигурации "Учет и отчетность предпринимателя"
> Заранее спасибо


Зарплата и кадры смотри выше

Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.523 тут или тут

Упрощенная система налогообложения 7.70.179 тут или тут

а вообще ветка форума есть, там все типовые конфигурации выложены

----------


## ludmilka_81

Добрый день!
 а можно попросить обновления для 1СПредприятие для 7 налоговой накладной...:blush:

----------


## tild

> Добрый день честной народ
> кто может поделиться стареньким таким релизом 
> Комплексная конфигурация Релиз 7.70.447 может есть у кого в архивах .
> Это 24.11.2003 :mad:


__________________________________________________  ___________
Если надо то пиши в личку

----------


## Andersson86

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста, у кого есть очень старый релиз Бухгалтерии 7.70.458. Очень срочно нужен. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## 1981Roman1981

505 7ка комплексная есть у кого?2 дня назад вышла.

----------


## kws

> 2 дня назад вышла.


2 дня уже тут лежит --->>> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10891&page=33

----------


## bigfoot_07

Люди помогите... Нужна конфигурация семерочная : 1С: Медицина. Финансово-хозяйственная деятельность. дайте ссылку или киньте на почту : samarano@gmail.com

----------


## Tanec

День добрый! очень ищу 1с кафель мож кто подскажет?

----------


## neckdan

ага мне тоже пожалуйста Neckdan@mail.ruс эмулем

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 47 секунд_
конфигурацию Штрих-м торговое предприятие

----------


## tild

> Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста, у кого есть очень старый релиз Бухгалтерии 7.70.458. Очень срочно нужен. Заранее спасибо.


__________________________________________________  ___________

Могу предложить, если надо конечно, 457 и 459, а 458 увы нет ))

----------


## neckdan

конфигурацию Штрих-м торговое предприятие  любую, главное с эмулем

----------


## Dolour

Добрый день..Ищу старые регламентированные отчеты за 2005-2007е годы , для Бухгалтерии 7.7 ред 4.5 :(

----------


## AHDRUXA

У меня есть личный архив 2003-2008 ~ 220 Мб.
По моему рабочий - надо проверить.....

----------


## margo75

Прошу выложить ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих организаций и автономных учреждений (для 1С: Предприятие 7.7) 5.23/3.38

----------


## Dolour

> У меня есть личный архив 2003-2008 ~ 220 Мб.
> По моему рабочий - надо проверить.....


Был бы очень признателен .

----------


## AHDRUXA

http://depositfiles.com/files/lwck2ibs4

----------


## zaitan

Нужна конфигурация Салон Красоты для 1С 7.7. В принципе любую рабочую, например, Эффект Информ Салон красоты 3.02 (с лекарством или уже вылеченую). На форуме нашел, но ссылки уже закрыты. Спасибо заранее.

----------


## maia

Привет! Помогите пожалуйста найти надстройку Кафе УСН для платформы 7.7. maia10@yandex.ru .А?

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 17 секунд_
Или рарус общепит+рбк..... Есть рбк 2.5,не знаю как ввести ключ %-((( Есть у кого отученная от ключа?

_Добавлено через 8 минут 22 секунды_
О! Нашла сборник рецептур,здесь
http://rapidshare.com/#!download|387...cept.rar|16266

----------


## кев

Господа! Подскажите, пожалуйста, где скачать последнюю версию 1С Предприятие "Торговля+склад" для Беларуси, есть очень большая потребность. Спасибо.

----------


## kaccema

Нужен Подрядчик стро-ва лок. 7.70.1451
Спасибо!

----------


## suvig

Ищу Подрядчик строительства 2.3  7.70.2357 (10 польз.)

----------


## maia

Здесь предлагали эту ссылку....
http://obchepit-8.narod.ru
 так вот она с вирусом,мой компьютер заблокировал загрузку!!! Будьте внимательны!

----------


## SiegDen

Не могу, найти компоненту Оперативный учет. Подскажите где взять. Срочно нужно.

----------


## zaitan

> Не могу, найти компоненту Оперативный учет. Подскажите где взять. Срочно нужно.


поищи платформу, там будут все компоненты, например:
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=205

----------


## hemulchik

> Ищу Подрядчик строительства 2.3  7.70.2357 (10 польз.)


Присоединяюсь, помогите, пожалуйста, со следующим релизом: 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Подрядчик стр-ва 2.3" 5-польз. v. 7.70.2357.
Спасибо!

----------


## Kishuomi

Ищу 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", редакция 4.5, Релиз 7.70.486

----------


## DATO

Доброго времени суток добрым людям!

Извините если не туда пишу, но просьба следующая: нужна обработка для загрузки прайс-листов из Exel в 1С 7.7 Торговля и Склад ред. 9.2 если такая существует в природе!

----------


## alec_par

У кого-нибудь осталась "Торговля+Склад" конфигурация 875? Очень нужно для перехода на 9.2. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Dolour

hemulchik,suvig,kaccema ;)

----------


## loin

Ребята! Требуется конфигурация "Подрядчик стр-ва 1.4" локальная 7.70.1451! Есть у кого-нибуть? Витаминка, где ты?

----------


## tild

> Доброго времени суток добрым людям!
> 
> Извините если не туда пишу, но просьба следующая: нужна обработка для загрузки прайс-листов из Exel в 1С 7.7 Торговля и Склад ред. 9.2 если такая существует в природе!


________________________________________________

Либо смотри на инфостарте или вот


  //Создаем ОЛЕ подключение к Excel
  Excel = СоздатьОбъект("Excel.Application");  

  //Открываем файл
  Excel.Workbooks.Open(ПолноеИмяФайла)  ; 

  //Открываем активную книгу
  Книга = Excel.ActiveWorkbook;

  //Получааем количество строк в книге
  Строк = Excel.Cells.CurrentRegion.Rows.Count;

  //Создадим заранее объект справочника ТМЦ
  СпрТМЦ = СоздатьОбъект("Справочник.  МЦ");
  СпрЦены = СоздатьОбъект("Справочник.  ены");   

  СпрКатЦены = СоздатьОбъект("Справочник.  атегорииЦен");  

  СпрКатЦены.НайтиПоНаимено  анию("Закупочная");
  ТекКатЦены = СпрКатЦены.ТекущийЭлемент(  );


  //Перебираем строки и обрабатываем данные
  Для х = 1 По Строк Цикл

    //Зная типы значений в колонках и перебирая строки получаем
    //необходимые значения и обрабатываем их   
    КодТМЦ       = СокрЛП(Строка(Excel.Cells(х, 1).Value));  
    НаименованиеТМЦ = СокрЛП(Строка(Excel.Cells(х, 2).Value));
    ЦенаТМЦ     = Число(Excel.Cells(х, 3).Value);  

    //Сначала ищем товар по коду, если не нашли по наименованию  
    Если СпрТМЦ.НайтиПоКоду(КодТМЦ) = 1 Тогда 
      НайдТовар = СпрТМЦ.ТекущийЭлемент();
    Иначеесли СпрТМЦ.НайтиПоНаименовани  (НаименованиеТМЦ) = 1 Тогда  
      НайдТовар = СпрТМЦ.ТекущийЭлемент(); 
    Иначе
      //Товар не нашли, продолжаем 
      //здесь можно создавать товар если надо
      Продолжить;
    Конецесли;

    //записываем цену
       СпрЦены.Новый();  
       СпрЦены.КатегорияЦены = ТекКатЦены;
      СпрЦены.Цена = ЦенаТМЦ;
      СпрЦены.Владелец = НайдТовар;
      СпрЦены.Записать();   
    //.......     

  Конеццикла;

  //После загрузки зарываем соединение с Excel
  Excel.Workbooks.Close();

----------


## AntoZhka

Здравствуйте!!!
Очень нужно обновление для 7.7. 4 квартал 2010 года 10q4004 от 11.03.2011 года.(Бух.учёт)
и 1 квартал 2011 года 11q1001 от 26 декабря (Бух.учёт)
Заранее большое спасибо!!!!

Моя почта ----> AntoZhk85@list.ru

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Здравствуйте!!!
> Очень нужно обновление для 7.7. 4 квартал 2010 года 10q4004 от 11.03.2011 года.(Бух.учёт)
> и 1 квартал 2011 года 11q1001 от 26 декабря (Бух.учёт)
> Заранее большое спасибо!!!!
> 
> Моя почта ----> AntoZhk85@list.ru


вот General_10q4005 от 15.03.2011
http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/66uz7lmu9?redirect
вот General_10q4004 от 9.03.11г
http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/66uz7lmu9?redirect

----------


## zaitan

> Доброго времени суток добрым людям!
> Извините если не туда пишу, но просьба следующая: нужна обработка для загрузки прайс-листов из Exel в 1С 7.7 Торговля и Склад ред. 9.2 если такая существует в природе!


http://infostart.ru/public/15533/

----------


## lubitelxml

Помогите пожалуйста найти ПУБ 299

----------


## wmmodem

Люди добрые. Смету Плюс очень надо. Поделитесь, если у кого есть.

----------


## Andrykis

> А на 1С: КОМБИНАТ ПИТАНИЯ нет случайно ссылочки?:blush:


Видел его вот здесь: http://rapidshare.com/files/453119512/KP.ZIP

----------


## Сергиус

Помогите пожалуйста!Очень нужна программа 1 С: Предприятия Торговля + склад редакция 9.2.

----------


## Настеновна:)

Нужна инструкция по использованию ЗиК - 1С  7,7. Поделитесь, если есть, пожалуйста!!!!:blush:

----------


## Dolour

> Помогите пожалуйста!Очень нужна программа 1 С: Предприятия Торговля + склад редакция 9.2.


здесь же лежит конфигурация 
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10891
:)

_Добавлено через 49 минут 36 секунд_



> Нужна инструкция по использованию ЗиК - 1С  7,7. Поделитесь, если есть, пожалуйста!!!!:blush:


Есть flash видело уроки - 220 МБ...

О, кстати здесь похоже то же самое, позжатие
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=64904

----------


## xeno1979

уважаемый народ! А есть что-нить для водоканала? учет воды по счетчикам и норме...Рассмотрю любые вариаты.

----------


## Homa_Zver

а когда будут Регламентированные отчеты за 1 квартал 2011 г (релиз 	11q4001) И?
нужна просто новая форма отчетности декларации по налогу на прибыль организации!

----------


## dima4ka_63

> а когда будут Регламентированные отчеты за 1 квартал 2011 г (релиз 	11q4001) И?
> нужна просто новая форма отчетности декларации по налогу на прибыль организации!


вам надо не 11q4001 а 11q1001, я же вам на другом сайте написал))) А там на что вы ссылаетесь на самом деле есть ошибка! Нужного релиза нет пока что!

----------


## Homa_Zver

ок) спасибо, просто запутался совсем... Маме надо это, говорит что с диска ИТС ставили нужную отчетность.... надо его искать!
Извините за тупость, но все же...  может кто нить подскажет: 
http://www.buhsoft.ru/?title=blanki/1/dekl/d_prib.php
вот тут есть пример новой формы декларации.... вот эта форма нужна в 1С

все.... разорбрались... нашли...

----------


## taty

Добрый вечер! Ищу 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения Проф." 7.70.178  от 07.02.2011. Где скачать?

----------


## vitamina

> Ищу 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения Проф." 7.70.178 от 07.02.2011.


Вот ЗДЕСЬ в шапке как раз 7.70.178, а на последних страницах куча ссылок на 7.70.179

----------


## sem4cnt

Люди, помогите, пожалуйста, найти релиз 935 для конфигурации Торговля и Склад 7.7. Можно просто МД файл.

Спасибо!

----------


## Мамай

Есть МД 938!Если нужно!

----------


## Мамай

Здравствуйте!Большая просьба СРОЧНО нужна обработка АПМ Кассира для 964!Пожалуйста!!!
У меня есть 938!но там проблема нет выбора из подбора!

_Добавлено через 9 минут 5 секунд_
Здравствуйте!Большая просьба СРОЧНО нужна обработка АПМ Кассира для 964!Пожалуйста!!!
У меня есть 938!но там проблема нет выбора из подбора!

----------


## Serj121

Поделитесь конфигурацией КАМИН: Упрощенка-15 (последней версией)
релиз : 1.0.034 вроде

----------


## alamim

Здравствуйте! Очень срочно нужно обновл. 1С 7.7 сельхоз/предприятие ЗиК рел. 7.70.233 или хотя бы 232
Заранее благодарю!
alamim@rambler.ru      Аля

----------


## violin555_06

Коллеги, добрый вечер! Очень нужна регламентированная отчетность general 10q4005 от 16.03.2011 Киньте в личку. Спасибо всем откликнувшимся!!!

----------


## Leshii2009

после обновления ТиС до последнего релиза (7.70.965) в ТиС появился пункт меню "Выгрузка в бухгалтерию 2.0", но при попытке это сделать требует файл tr9ac820.xml, которого нет...
Хотя tr9ac816.xml идет в комплекте с конфигурацией. Есть этот файл в природе? Очень надо.

----------


## AlexandrK80

Доброе время суток.)
Срочно нужна конфига 
*1С-Рарус:Общепит, редакция 6, упрощенная система налогообложения, стандартный вариант* Можно просто МД-шник. Если у кого есть скиньте пожалуйста на alex_k80@list.ru
Заранее благодарен

----------


## Viktoriya87

Кто может скачивать с сайта "КЛУБ ПРОФЕССИОНАЛОВ 1С" 

Скиньте пожалуйста обработку.

Перенос платежных ведомостей из ЗиК 77 в Бух 77 в документ Выписка


Большинство предприятий зачисляют зарплату сотрудникам на банковские карточки.После формирования платежных ведомостей в ЗиК 77, необходимо сформировать банковскую выписку, где нужно создать столько же сотрудников, сколько в платежной ведомости.Для автоматизации этого рутинного процесса и создана эта обработка. 
================================================== ======================== 
Обработка предназначена для переноса платежных ведомостей 
из конфигурации Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 ред. 2.3 в конфигурацию 
Бухгалтерия 7.7 ред. 4.5. 
Перенос осуществляется через OLE. Т.е. напрямую, без файла переноса 
================================================== ======================== 
Руководство пользователя. 
1. Запускаем из базы Бухгалтерия 77 
2. Подключаем базу Зарпалата и кадры 77 кнопка (ПОДКЛ/ОТКЛ ЗиК) 
3. Выбираем период, в котором хотим найти выписки и жмем кнпку обновить (круговые стрелочки) 
4. В крайнем левом столбце таблицы, должны быть помечены те платежные ведомости, которые должны быть перенесены 
в банковскую выписку. 
5. Выбираем счет, который будет являться коррсчетом в выписке, очевидно, этот счет 70 из плана счетов. 
6. Заполняем субконто к счетуи дополнительную аналитику. 
7. Жмем кнопку ВЫГРУЗИТЬ.


Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## micnet

> после обновления ТиС до последнего релиза (7.70.965) в ТиС появился пункт меню "Выгрузка в бухгалтерию 2.0", но при попытке это сделать требует файл tr9ac820.xml, которого нет...
> Хотя tr9ac816.xml идет в комплекте с конфигурацией. Есть этот файл в природе? Очень надо.


Попробуй посмотреть в папке с обновлением в \DemoDB\ExtForms\

----------

poliprof (29.03.2013)

----------


## delena

здравствуйте, может есть у кого обработка для 1с 7.7 , которая копирует справочник номенклатура в справочник материалы?

----------


## lena271083

Помите найти пожалуйста обновления конфигурации и регламентированные отчеты за 1 кв 2011 года для 1с 7.7 Бухгалтерский учет для казахстана. можно на почту Lena27183@mail.ru

----------


## Кэсседи

Добрый день требуется обновление для конфигурации 
Бухгалтерия 7.7 НКО  разработка компания "ПиБи"
текущий релиз 7.70.486 нужен более свежий релиз для перехода на 8-ку. ссылку в личку.

----------


## AntoZhka

Добрый день!!!
Требуется обновление для 7.7. 4 квартал 2010 года 10q4004 от 11.03.2011 года.(Бух.учёт)
и 1 квартал 2011 года 11q1001 от 26 декабря (Бух.учёт)

_Добавлено через 11 минут 58 секунд_
Вот это обновление очень нужно-----> 11.03.2011
Регламентированная отчетность за 4 квартал 2010 года (10q4004)

Выпущен комплект (10q4004) форм регламентированной отчетности за IV квартал 2010 года для типовых конфигураций "Бухгалтерский учет", "Налогоплательщик", "Производство+Услуги+Бухга  терия", Комплексная конфигурация, "Упрощенная система налогообложения" и "Учет и отчетность предпринимателя" для "1С:Предприятия 7.7".

Новое в отчетности:

Изменен формат выгрузки форм бухгалтерской отчетности (форма № 1, форма № 2, форма № 3, форма № 4, форма № 5, форма № 6) в соответствии с приказом ФНС России № ММВ-7-6/179@ от 25.02.2011.

_Добавлено через 4 часа 2 минуты 25 секунд_
Еще есть просьба по  вот этому обновлению -----> 1 квартал 2011 года 11q1001 от 26 декабря (Бух.учёт)

Выпущен комплект форм регламентированной отчетности (11q1001) за I квартал 2011 года для типовых конфигураций "Бухгалтерский учет", "Налогоплательщик", "Производство+Услуги+Бухга  терия", Комплексная конфигурация и "Упрощенная система налогообложения" для "1С:Предприятия 7.7".

----------


## all069

Всем привет !!!

помогите с Universam.ert .

на форуме есть ссылка на депозит , но она мертва.

Спасибо.

----------


## Adoms

Ребят, а Кассирочки ни у кого нету? http://infostart.ru/public/14115/ тут тока демо версия

----------


## AntoZhka

Человек который делал отчётность по этому обновлению  от 15.03.2011г
10q4005 у него налоговая не приняла документы!!! Очень нужно обновление для 7.7. 4 квартал 2010 года 10q4004 от 11.03.2011 года.(Бух.учёт) < --- Именно вот это!!!

----------


## RV6BV

Подскажите где скачать Front-Office 2.0 ЛЮКС

----------


## Machete46

Очень нужен RocketLauncher, помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## SJ24

> Очень нужен RocketLauncher, помогите пожалуйста.


Держи 1C:RocketLauncher

----------


## жекабух

> вот General_10q4005 от 15.03.2011
> http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/66uz7lmu9?redirect
> вот General_10q4004 от 9.03.11г
> http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/66uz7lmu9?redirect


Ссылка удалена(((! может перезальетеИ

----------


## Machete46

> Держи 1C:RocketLauncher


Спасибо, а кто нить тестировал именно эту версию?
А то она что-то в ошибку сваливается. Пытался из ТиС обычной в такую же ТиС данные за год перетащить, так в ошибку падает.

----------


## жекабух

> Человек который делал отчётность по этому обновлению  от 15.03.2011г
> 10q4005 у него налоговая не приняла документы!!! Очень нужно обновление для 7.7. 4 квартал 2010 года 10q4004 от 11.03.2011 года.(Бух.учёт) < --- Именно вот это!!!


А не могли бы вы ссылочку на обновление для 7.7. 4 квартал 2010 года 10q4004 от 11.03.2011 броситьИ, оч надо

----------


## vitamina

> А не могли бы вы ссылочку на обновление для 7.7. 4 квартал 2010 года 10q4004 от 11.03.2011 бросить


Держи в личке...

----------


## Oxy7

Кто-нибудь, please..., скиньте адрес, где можно скачать отчетность 1С: Предприятие с новой декларацией по налогу на прибыль... ОЧЕНЬ СРОЧНО НУЖНО!!!

----------


## dima4ka_63

Oxy7 в личке

----------


## nibix

Не буду говорить номерки и циферки обновлений рег отчетов, ибо запутался в них конкретно. Нужен отчет по ФСС от 28.02.11. В каком именно наборе из всех вышедших регламентированных отчетов, не могу сказать. Видимо, General_10q4005 от 15.03.2011. Возможно, этот General_10q4004 от 9.03.11г. Может оба. Меня бушки скоро съедят =)

----------


## dima4ka_63

nibix в личке

----------


## габриель

> Не буду говорить номерки и циферки обновлений рег отчетов, ибо запутался в них конкретно. Нужен отчет по ФСС от 28.02.11. В каком именно наборе из всех вышедших регламентированных отчетов, не могу сказать. Видимо, General_10q4005 от 15.03.2011. Возможно, этот General_10q4004 от 9.03.11г. Может оба. Меня бушки скоро съедят =)


А мне можно тоже?

----------


## O l g a

> Не буду говорить номерки и циферки обновлений рег отчетов, ибо запутался в них конкретно. Нужен отчет по ФСС от 28.02.11. В каком именно наборе из всех вышедших регламентированных отчетов, не могу сказать. Видимо, General_10q4005 от 15.03.2011. Возможно, этот General_10q4004 от 9.03.11г. Может оба. Меня бушки скоро съедят =)


И мне очень надо

----------


## nibix

> А мне можно тоже?


Дабы избежать недоразумений, скажу, что отчет 4-ФСС, подписанный 16.03.11 и вступивший в силу через 10 дней, не вошел в обновление регламентированных отчетов от 15.03.11. 1го квартала пока для 7 нет. Ждем-с.

----------


## габриель

> Дабы избежать недоразумений, скажу, что отчет 4-ФСС, подписанный 16.03.11 и вступивший в силу через 10 дней, не вошел в обновление регламентированных отчетов от 15.03.11. 1го квартала пока для 7 нет. Ждем-с.


подождем тогда.

----------


## nev_gsm

1С:Предприятие 7.7
28.03.2011 17:40	Формы отчетности	11q1002



кто скачать может?

----------


## dima4ka_63

> 1С:Предприятие 7.7
> 28.03.2011 17:40	Формы отчетности	11q1002
> 
> 
> 
> кто скачать может?


А где такие нашли вы?

----------


## nibix

> А где такие нашли вы?


йандекс говорит, что такие есть =) но для украины =)

----------


## dima4ka_63

Да на оф сайте тоже написанно что вышли http://1c.ru/rus/support/release/default.jsp

----------


## nev_gsm

да на офе глянул

_Добавлено через 33 минуты 48 секунд_
Не хочется флудить, кто выложит может?

----------


## dima4ka_63

Регламентированные отчеты за 1 квартал 2011 г: 
1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности (GENERAL) 11q1002 от 28.03.2011
http://depositfiles.com/files/h75nr9nmn

1С:Предприятие 7.7. 
Регламентированная отчетность за I квартал 2011 года 
Обновление 11q1002 от 22.03.2011 г. 
==================================================  =============== 

Список изменений в обновлении 11q1002 по сравнению с 11q1001 
==================================================  =============== 

1.В обновление включена новая форма расчета по начисленным и 
уплаченным страховым взносам на обязательное социальное страхование 
на случай временной нетрудоспособности и в связи с материнством и 
по обязательному социальному страхованию от несчастных случаев на 
производстве и профессиональных заболеваний, а также по расходам 
на выплату страхового обеспечения (Форма-4 ФСС РФ) (утверждена 
приказом Минздравсоцразвития РФ от 28.02.2011 г. № 156н); 

2.В форму РСВ-1 ПФР включен новый раздел 4.4 “Расчет соответствия 
условия на право применения плательщиками страховых взносов* пониженного 
тарифа для уплаты страховых взносов, установленного частью 3.2 
статьи 58 Федерального закона от 24 июля 2009 г. № 212-ФЗ” в 
соответствии с приказом Минздравсоцразвития РФ № 54н от 31.01.2011; 

Внимание! В связи с тем, что на момент выпуска отчета новый формат 
выгрузки для формы РСВ-1 не утвержден, выгрузка выполняется в формате, 
утвержденном для предыдущей редакции формы Распоряжением Правления 
ПФ России от 27.02.2010 № 55р. В соответствии с этим, Раздел 4.3 и 
Раздел 4.4 формы не выгружаются. 

3.Формат выгрузки заявления о ввозе товаров и уплате косвенных налогов 
изменен до версии 5.01, в соответствии с приказом ФНС России 
№ ММВ-7-6/25@ от 24.01.2011 г; 

4.В обновление включены новые формы бухгалтерского баланса и отчета 
о прибылях и убытках в редакции приказа Минфина России от 02.07.2010 
№ 66н; 

5.В соответствии с письмом ФНС России № КЕ-4-3/1761@ от 04.02.2011 
в налоговой декларации по косвенным налогам обновлен список кодов 
видов подакцизных товаров; 

6.В соответствии с письмами ФНС России № ШС-37-3/17401@ от 13.12.2010 
и № КЕ-4-3/1875@ от 07.02.2011 в налоговой декларации по акцизам 
на подакцизные товары, за исключением табачных изделий обновлен 
список кодов видов подакцизных товаров. 

7.В комплект включены новые формы статистической отчетности: 
- форма № П-6 (утверждена приказом Росстата от 13.07.2010 № 247); 
- форма № П-2 (утверждена приказом Росстата от 30.07.2010 № 262); 
- форма № 5-З (утверждена приказом Росстата от 15.09.2010 № 316); 
- форма № П-4 (утверждена приказом Росстата от 20.07.2010 № 256);

----------


## габриель

подскажите пож-та,я скачала обновление конфиг. 1с предприятие 7.7 базовая 7.70.523, а как обновить не пойму.там нет файла 1CV7.MD.

----------


## Machete46

RocketLauncher к сожалению не рабочий.

----------


## SJ24

> RocketLauncher к сожалению не рабочий.


не знаю, сто лет не пользовался, но раньше вроде все работало

----------


## LisLs

Очень нужен мартовский Рарус Общепит 6 Проф.

----------


## rlg

Помогите, пожалуйста, со следующим релизом: 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Подрядчик стр-ва 2.3" 5-польз. v. 7.70.2357.
Спасибо!

----------


## Raif

Тоже общепит Рарус проф нужен...

----------


## slydernet

Нужно "1С-Рарус: Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов, редакция 2.5"
невкуриваю он вообще на  7,7 есть? если есть slydernet@mail.ru пожалуйста поделитесь гибну

----------


## Касякова

Обновила отчетность 1 кв.2011 г. в отчете ФСС  нет кнопки заполнить.Никто не знает почему?

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Регламентированные отчеты за 1 квартал 2011 г: 
> 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности (GENERAL) 11q1002 от 28.03.2011
> http://depositfiles.com/files/h75nr9nmn
> 
> 1С:Предприятие 7.7. 
> Регламентированная отчетность за I квартал 2011 года 
> Обновление 11q1002 от 22.03.2011 г. 
> ==================================================  =============== 
> 
> ...


Там ссылка повредилась
вот новая
http://letitbit.net/download/38944.3...q1002.zip.html

----------


## changer77

Доброе время суток, форумчане !
ни у кого случайно не завалялись релизы ЗиК-а 7.7 (ред.2) аж с 234...очень надо...с 234 по 300й) ?

----------


## guliver2003

Очень нужен Салон красоты под платформу 7.7:( может есть у кого?

----------


## OlGA.77

Тоже самое, обновила отчетность 1 кв.2011 г. в отчете ФСС нет кнопки заполнить.
 Обновление скачивала по новой ссылке:  http://letitbit.net/download/38944.3...q1002.zip.html - опять нет "заполнить"

----------


## mitya

ни у кого нет конфигурации Континент:Страхование 7.7 последней версии 5.4.84? очень хотелось бы взглянуть. заранее спасибо!

----------


## kastet200912

скажите пожалуйста может кто сталкивался с такой проблемой,как "недоступна компонента прекомпиляции"?что делать как с ней бороться?я так понимаю это зашифрованный программный код...но может есть какие-то варианты предотвратить это и расшифровать?

----------


## Ветер в поле

Очень нужна УСН 160 от 02.02.2009 г
Почта: max1c@bk.ru
Заранее благодарен

----------


## kandala

памажите, люди добрые! нужна конфа 1с: Заказчик Строительства 7.70.124, заранее спасибо.

----------


## кнут

Есть у кого-нибудь КТ-2000:Алкоголь 7.70.7033? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## guliver2003

Эффект Информ Салон красоты 3.02 (вылечено)
http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/5if5nk3n0

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 34 секунды_
КТ-2000: Алкоголь. Торговля и Склад Релиз 7.70.7029 от 09.03.2010
http://ifolder.ru/17743420

----------

at1001 (05.02.2012)

----------


## rikony

Поделитесь конфигурацией КАМИН: Упрощенка-15 (последней версией)
Спасибо

----------


## n0body

Люди добрые, подкиньте кто-нибудь Заказчик строительства версии 7.70.149 или лучше 150

----------


## кнут

[/color][/size]
КТ-2000: Алкоголь. Торговля и Склад Релиз 7.70.7029 от 09.03.2010
http://ifolder.ru/17743420[/QUOTE]

Спасибо, конечно, :blush: но как-бэ, надо релиз этого года 7.70.7033.

----------


## Separator

Доброго времение суток, уже который час ковыряю форум и инет, но так и не могу найти обработку или правило для переноса справочников из БУ 4.5 в ТиС 9.2. Может кто подскажет в каком направлении искать? Нашел одно похожее правило RAc4_Tr9.xml, но он выгружает ВидыНом. а не саму ном-ру. Заранее благодарен

----------


## Чипик

помогите пожалуйста.Нужно обновления до релиза 7.70.523?на 1 с Преприятие 7.7 (сетевая версия).Конфигурация Бухгалтерский учет,редакции 4.5 (релиз 7.70.516)

----------


## gaga515

> Доброе время суток, форумчане !
> ни у кого случайно не завалялись релизы ЗиК-а 7.7 (ред.2) аж с 234...очень надо...с 234 по 300й) ?


у меня есть 235, 294, 295 и 296

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 53 секунды_



> помогите пожалуйста.Нужно обновления до релиза 7.70.523?на 1 с Преприятие 7.7 (сетевая версия).Конфигурация Бухгалтерский учет,редакции 4.5 (релиз 7.70.516)


У меня все имеются!


Но вроде как можно ставить сразу последнее обновление....

----------


## Чипик

Скиньте пожалуйста gulnaz85.08@mail.ru

----------


## габриель

А нет регламентированной отчетности за 1 квартал 2011 г. для 1С Предприятие 7.7 Конфигурация Бухгалтерский учет,редакции 4.5?

----------


## dima4ka_63

> А нет регламентированной отчетности за 1 квартал 2011 г. для 1С Предприятие 7.7 Конфигурация Бухгалтерский учет,редакции 4.5?


Есть конечно

Регламентированные отчеты за 1 квартал 2011 г: 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности для конфигурации УСН (USN), релиз 11q1002 от 28.03.2011
Скачать

Регламентированные отчеты за 1 квартал 2011 г: 
1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности (GENERAL) 11q1002 от 28.03.2011
Скачать

----------


## changer77

> у меня есть 235, 294, 295 и 296



маловато будет)))я думаю с 235 до 280 сразу обновляться не стоит...но всё равно спасибо...буду дальше искать :)

----------


## kastet200912

нужно СТО для Беларуси

----------


## serj80

Помогите, пожалуйста, найти релиз 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация  7.70.500

----------


## AHDRUXA

Нужена декларация (5,6,7) по алкогольной продукции для типовой 1С7.7 Торговли (Комплексной без разницы)...С выгрузкой в формате 4.01 (XML).
Если у кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста, хотя бы скелет - сдавать до 10-го, написать все правильно почти нереально.
Возможна оплата отчета в зависимости от функционала.
Обращаться andrey_2005 через собаку mail.ru...

----------


## virtmon

Помогите найти 1с бухгалтерию 7.7 релиз 7.70.473.

----------


## mironoffaa

Дайте конфу "сервисный центр" только не первую под 1с77

----------


## vitamina

> Помогите найти 1с бухгалтерию 7.7 релиз 7.70.473.


В личке смотри...

----------


## AHDRUXA

> Нужена декларация (5,6,7) по алкогольной продукции для типовой 1С7.7 Торговли (Комплексной без разницы)...С выгрузкой в формате 4.01 (XML).
> Если у кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста, хотя бы скелет - сдавать до 10-го, написать все правильно почти нереально.
> Возможна оплата отчета в зависимости от функционала.
> Обращаться andrey_2005 через собаку mail.ru...


Апну!
Может есть у кого "Торговля алкоголем 3,2" на торговле 7.7

----------


## Nasguler

Ищу конфигурацию "Школьное питание" версия неважна.
Заранее благодарен за помощь.

ЗЫ. Гугл не рулит, рабочих шаровых ссылок не надыбал...

----------


## сердж

> Ищу конфигурацию "Школьное питание" версия неважна.
> Заранее благодарен за помощь.
> 
> ЗЫ. Гугл не рулит, рабочих шаровых ссылок не надыбал...


 попробуй вот это http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/7703621   работает сам проверил

----------


## kastet200912

Интересует Авент Софт(ломаная версия,но не защищенная конфигурация) для Беларуси.может есть у кого?поделитесь последними обновлениями!

----------


## Prizlak

Ищу Аспект ювелир для v 7.7 релиз 27 может у кого осталась конфигурация?

----------


## kolinmk

Есть у кого Учет спецодежды и инвентаря?!

----------


## bugalter

Надо осно регламентированную отчетность по квартально за 2008 год!

----------


## AHDRUXA

> Надо осно регламентированную отчетность по квартально за 2008 год!


не понял что такое осно но недавно тут я выкладывал старые РО если надо повторю....
Буквально несколько страниц назад.

----------


## z2090

Товарищи, а ни у кого нету тестов "1С Профессионал" с дисков ИТС? Интересуют прежде всего Торговля и Зарплата 7.7

----------


## rlg

http://ifolder.ru/22844895

----------


## jack85

Люди добрые, помогите:
Нужен релиз 1с 7 Рарус общепит ред.6 Проф 
Подойдет любой выше 042 (или выше внутр 506 релиза бух)
ehipohd@mail.ru
Заранее Спасибо!

----------


## Tapochki-tmn

Нужна конфигурация Бухгалтерия (проф) релиз 467
Достаточно MD
Просто чтобы сравнить с доработанной конфигурацией и обновить до текущей
Если у кого сохранилось скиньте, пожалуйста, на Tapochki-tmn@rambler.ru

----------


## houp

Нужна конфигурация помогите.
Есть 1С 7,7 (7,70,027) конфигурация бух.учёт для Украины (7.70.281) на предприятии есть автомобили, нужна конф.для ведения учёта гсм и прочего по автомобилям грузовым (скиньте на ukasi.tk@yandex.ua)

----------


## Zheks77

очень нужна 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Проф.) Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.467.

----------


## prazhma

Прошу помощи!
Имеется "Бухгалтерия для бюджетных учреждений" релиз 7.70.618 ,пожалуйста, возможно у кого то есть все обновления, требуется обновить для последующего  перехода на более свежую версию.
С удовольствие приму замечания и подсказки по обновлениям.
зы  Попытался найти обновления по ссылкам , ((( файлы удалены

----------


## vitamina

> Прошу помощи!
> Имеется "Бухгалтерия для бюджетных учреждений" релиз 7.70.618 ,пожалуйста, возможно у кого то есть все обновления, требуется обновить для последующего  перехода на более свежую версию


Все, что нашел (не все, конечно) - в личке...

----------


## prazhma

Огромное спасибо пользователю vitamina за ссылки!!  :)

----------


## gammar

Прошу УСН 180 релиз на aaa3@samtel.ru

Спасибо!

----------


## Energy

> Есть конечно
> 
> Регламентированные отчеты за 1 квартал 2011 г: 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности для конфигурации УСН (USN), релиз 11q1002 от 28.03.2011
> Скачать
> 
> Регламентированные отчеты за 1 квартал 2011 г: 
> 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности (GENERAL) 11q1002 от 28.03.2011
> Скачать


В ведомости ФСС нет кнопки "заполнить"... Нет другой версии отчетности? Хотелось бы, чтобы все работало...

----------


## AntoZhka

Добрый день!!!
"Бухгалтерский учет", редакция 4.5 нужен последний релиз платформы ломаный!!!
Сейчас стоит Бухгалтерский учет", редакция 4.5. (7.70.515)

----------


## TRansgen

Всем здравствуйте! Не найдется случайно старый релиз ТИС 7.70.923 ? Плюс минус 4 релиза? transgen@list.ru

----------


## megarom

Очень нужна обработка с ИТС диска, для переноса данных из ТиС в Бух
Tr9_Ac4.ert, можно и на всякий случай все что вместе с ней в папке лежит.
В папке внешних форм её нет, даже у вновь установленной.
Киньте кто может.

----------


## z2090

> http://ifolder.ru/22844895


Разве я просил релизы Бухгалтерии 7.7? Это совершенно не то!

----------


## dima4ka_63

> В ведомости ФСС нет кнопки "заполнить"... Нет другой версии отчетности? Хотелось бы, чтобы все работало...


Вот тут есть то что вам надо
Регламентированные отчеты за 1 квартал 2011 г: 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности 
(GENERAL) 11q1003 от 07.04.2011
Скачать 1
Скачать 2

Регламентированные отчеты за 1 квартал 2011 г: 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности для 
конфигурации УСН (USN) 11q1003 от 07.04.2011
Скачать 1
Скачать 2

----------


## Slava-sgups

Добрый день.
не могу найти новый отчет 4-фсс для ЗИК309  1с7.7 в регламинтированых отчетах 11й1003 не нашел. Помогите кто устанавливал

----------


## Gold777

Добрый день.
Производство+Услуги+Бухгал  терия для Украины нужен релиз 7.70.035

----------


## Rbtx

Прошу помощи!!! БП: Центр технического обслуживания 3.0 взломанный не подскажет где скачать?! Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Pacific84

Очень нужен релиз, в который входит обработка для перехода на редакцию 1.2 для усн. Или хотя бы сама обработка. Если не сложно скиньте ссылку в личку или на электронку pacific84@mail.ru За ранее спасибо!

----------


## Оракул

Всем привет!
У кого есть: 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", редакция 4.5, Релиз 7.70.506
Дайте пожалуйста!!!
Ещё нужно:
Комплект форм регламентированной отчетности (11q1004) за I квартал 2011 года
General и USN от 14.04.2011г.

----------


## Pacific84

Всем доброй ночи!
Очень срочно нужна Упрощенная система налогообложения (7.70.116, 7.70.117 или 7.70.122), релизы июль-сентябрь 2003 г.  любой из этих релизов. Просто, я думаю,что в каком-нибудь из них должна быть обработка для "Перехода на редакцию 1.2". И если есть у кого-нибудь только эта обработка,то киньте мне в личку или на электронку pacific84@mail.ru ,пожалуйста. За ранее спасибо!!!

----------


## denis v litvinov

Попытка вывести бухгалтерский баланс со штрих-кодами из новой версии отчетности от 14.04.2011 года имеем ошибку:
"не удалось открыть внешний отчет frm2.ert"
кто-то поборол?

----------


## devilold

Доброго времени суток! Очень нужен внешний модуль учета ТТН по форме 1-Т с возможностью распечатки формы учета М-19.

----------


## Tapochki-tmn

Кто-нибудь, выложите MD от Бухгалтерии релиз 467
Обновиться с него надо, конфа измененная, надо посмотреть что изменено было

----------


## zas2004

> Попытка вывести бухгалтерский баланс со штрих-кодами из новой версии отчетности от 14.04.2011 года имеем ошибку:
> "не удалось открыть внешний отчет frm2.ert"
> кто-то поборол?


Он же тебе по русски написал - заполни форму 2 и будет тебе счастье:)

----------


## mmsv

> Всем привет!
> У кого есть: 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", редакция 4.5, Релиз 7.70.506
> Дайте пожалуйста!!!
> Ещё нужно:
> Комплект форм регламентированной отчетности (11q1004) за I квартал 2011 года
> General и USN от 14.04.2011г.


Отчетность УСН http://depositfiles.com/files/56rh3gw9c
Отчетность ГЕН http://depositfiles.com/files/2dybv2wb2д
Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры http://depositfiles.com/files/0i6ee7x3h

_Добавлено через 25 минут 31 секунду_
Вышла УСН 181 http://depositfiles.com/files/aty8xa5no

----------


## AlexMC

Очень нужен !
Help !!
Бухи работали полгода на общей системе, потом  очнулись и решили перейти на УСН.

----------


## mmsv

> Очень нужен !
> Help !!
> Бухи работали полгода на общей системе, потом  очнулись и решили перейти на УСН.


Обработка ОБЩИЙ-УСН не встречал

----------


## AlexMC

Для тех кто в танке: нужно это http://www.kaminsoft.ru/products/kam...t/simpl15.html.

----------


## Andro_P

Заблокировали ссылку на 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигурация для бюджетных учреждений ред.6. 7.70.644 если есть у кого скиньте пожалуйста andro_perm@bk.ru

----------


## nilsusgelorus

Очень хочется попробовать конфигурацию Управление хлебозаводом 7.7. Может у кого есть. Спасибо.

----------


## Rbtx

Кто может помочь, требуется БП: Центр технического обслуживания 3.0 crack. Ссылочку или откуда взять киньте на почту Rbtx@nm.ru. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## _mk

Нужны конфигурации Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана 7.70.048 и 7.70.049

----------


## AmoZ

Люди, есть у кого "здоровая" 1С-Рарус: Автотранспорт ред. 5?

----------


## megarom

Очень нужна обработка с ИТС диска, для переноса данных из ТиС в Бух
Tr9_Ac4.ert, можно и на всякий случай все что вместе с ней в папке лежит.
В папке внешних форм её нет, даже у вновь установленной.
Киньте кто может в файлообменник.

----------


## nik_niz

Доброе утро!!! 7.7 ПРОФ ЗИК релиз 310 поделитесь плиз)))

_Добавлено через 5 минут 30 секунд_



> Доброе утро!!! 7.7 ПРОФ ЗИК релиз 310 поделитесь плиз)))


уже не надо))

----------


## габриель

не спеваю за релизами.уже к 7,7 Предприятие вышел 524 релиз?

----------


## dima4ka_63

> не спеваю за релизами.уже к 7,7 Предприятие вышел 524 релиз?


Уже 525 вышел :-)

1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Проф.) Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.525 (установка) от 19.04.2011
http://letitbit.net/download/57689.5..._dima.rar.html
http://depositfiles.com/files/1wknfalei

1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Базовая) Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.525 (установка) от 19.04.2011
http://letitbit.net/download/35499.3..._dima.rar.html
http://depositfiles.com/files/02o5vunkm

----------


## габриель

> Уже 525 вышел :-)
> 
> 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Проф.) Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.525 (установка) от 19.04.2011
> http://letitbit.net/download/57689.5..._dima.rar.html
> http://depositfiles.com/files/1wknfalei
> 
> 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Базовая) Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.525 (установка) от 19.04.2011
> http://letitbit.net/download/35499.3..._dima.rar.html
> http://depositfiles.com/files/02o5vunkm


Спасибо!

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 4 секунды_
Еще вопрос-подскажите как  перенести номенклатуру в новую базу?

----------


## vrrml2

не могу скачать 525 релиз, подскажите почему

----------


## dima4ka_63

> не могу скачать 525 релиз, подскажите почему


1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Проф.) Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.525 (установка) от 19.04.2011
*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

----------


## Катарина У

Подскожите пожалуйсто где я могу скачать конфигурацию 1С для платформы 7.7 желательно услуги при УСН, но подойдет и типовая для Беларуси

----------


## delfinn

Кто-н знает,нет ли возможности в 1С7.7 Торговле заменить рекизит регистра изнутри не перепроводя документы. Есть обработки замены объектов типа справочник , документ, перечисления, а нет ли обработки для корректировки измерения регистра? Пользователи ввели два и даже иногда три одинаковых значения МестХранения, База с 2006 года-монстр(образована слиянием данных из двух баз DB2) перепроведение займет несколько недель монопольного доступа, что неприемлемо (есть, конечно, выход переписать отчеты, придумать можно чт-н)

----------


## габриель

> не могу скачать 525 релиз, подскажите почему


Вчера смотрела-вроде бы нормально все было.сегодня хотела скачать-не получается!Скиньте плиз ссылочку на 1С 7.7 Предприятие (Базовая).

----------


## Катарина У

> "Эффект Информ"Квартплата и паспортный стол(для ТСЖ, ЖСК, ДЕЗ и др.) - 3,25 Если кто может помочь то не откажите в моей просьбе. 1С Предприятие v7.7


У меня есть конфигурация К 7,7 и платформа если надо пиши на Fil-Yst@mail.ru скину.:(

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 11 секунд_
Ау люди помогите! Неучто никто не знает где скачать конфигурации к 7.7: услуги при УСН или типовую для РБ. Заранее всем спасибо

----------


## scvs

У кого есть Зарплата и Кадры 7.70.310 (проф)

----------


## nickdem

Рарус общепит леченый, очень нужен пожалуйста

----------


## dima4ka_63

> У кого есть Зарплата и Кадры 7.70.310 (проф)


У меня есть

*1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация Проф. 7.70.310 (установка) от 18.04.2011*
*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

----------


## scvs

dima4ka_63 ссылки не доступны

----------


## dima4ka_63

> dima4ka_63 ссылки не доступны


Обновил ссылки

----------


## ezel

Прошу выложить 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7, Конфигурация "Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет" , релиз 7.70.420

----------


## Катарина У

Люди помогите неужто ни у кого нет ничего для Беларуси. Нужно срочно. Вопрос был следующий:
Подскожите пожалуйсто где я могу скачать конфигурацию 1С для платформы 7.7 желательно услуги при УСН, но подойдет и типовая для Беларуси
Если у кого-то есть то сбросьте на Fil-Yst@mail.ru Заранее СПАСИБО.

----------


## Anastasia.ang

Где взять в Exele Баланс и Форму 2 кнд 0710099!!!! 1 С машинописную форму кнд 0710099 не выводит, а ИФНС принимают только так!!!!

----------


## samolet-64

Нужен релиз бюджет 7.70.629

----------


## vitamina

> Нужен релиз бюджет 7.70.629


В личке смотри...

----------


## ezel

Прошу выложить 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7, Конфигурация "Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет" , релиз 7.70.420

----------


## kaccema

Нужен "Подрядчик стр-ва 1.4" лок. 7.70.1452

----------


## deniska6666

Или подскажите как устанавливать те конфигурации (подрядчики строительства), которые уже выкладывали...Не могу поставить эмулятор ключа!!!

----------


## SJ24

> Прошу выложить 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7, Конфигурация "Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет" , релиз 7.70.420


Держи - Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет" , релиз 7.70.420

Скачать:
vip-file | letitbit

----------


## kuhum

помогите наити Торговля + Склад Релиз 7.70.944

----------


## suvig

Ищу "Подрядчик стр-ва 2.3" 10-польз. релиз 2358

----------


## rnd_mlm

1C-эсники опять накосячили. 
Срочно ждем ссылку на 1С:Предприниматель (7.70.174), которая вышла два часа назад!!!

----------


## 3JloY

1С-Рарус: Автотранспорт 4 или 5 помогите пожалуста найти излеченный

3jloy.01@gmail.com

----------


## габриель

Подскажите,произошел какой то сбой-переустановили виндовс-теперь глюки у компа.Хочу выгрузить отчет из 1 С Предприятие 7,7, а у меня пишет ошибку:Ошибка при создании объекта из компоненты D:\База\v7plus.dll (отсутствует CLSID)
Как это исправить?

----------


## muglin

1С:Предприниматель 7.70.174 нужна.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Vittorio

Добрый вечер, нету-ли у кого-нибудь ссылочки на обучающую книгу 1С 77 Бухгалтерия (бюджетная), очень надо:)

----------


## Businka

> помогите наити Торговля + Склад Релиз 7.70.944


http://oron.com/v4v1uyx45wth/944.rar.html

----------


## Denis123123

помогите пожалуйста найти 1С Вещевое довольствие, релиз 7.70.003

----------


## SiMka26

Добрый день! Не могли бы дать ссылочки на конфигурацию 1С: Предприниматель 7.70.161, 7.70.162 и 7.70.163? Все прошарил, но эти файлы уже были удалены из-за давности размещения =(

----------


## valrenmar

Доброго всем времени суток!
Очень нужна конфигурация "Управление строительной организацией" последней редакции 1.3.10.2, УСТАНОВКА
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## _mk

помогите найти для гос учреждений конфигурации 7.70.048 и 7.70.049 и формы отчетности 10q3001

----------


## VincentOne

День добрый дамы и господа

Ищу правила обмена из Бух77 в Комплексная автоматизация 8.2 1,1,8,1
И из Зик 7.7 туда же в комплексную.

Есть что нибудь в природе подобное? Посоветуйте или кинтесь правилами.

----------


## z2090

У кого-нибудь есть конфигурация "1С: Производство и продажа жалюзи" 7.7?

----------


## n0body

Подкиньте пожалуйста кто-нибудь "Заказчик строительства" версии 150, мартовский.

----------


## Vaasek

1С: Оптика, ребят очень нужна просто не нахожу ничего

----------


## revis

_Привет. 
Нужна конфигурация – «розничная торговля»
Друзья, поделитесь, пожалуйста.
_

----------


## Feodor

Доброго времени суток и с праздником всех. Выложите пож. 507 комплексную, очень нужно.Спасибо.

----------


## tild

Доброго времени суток. Есть у кого нить Рарус общепит 6 версии старше 521 релиза, 
522 и т.п. И

----------


## Bkpy4eHHbiu

Нету ли случаем у кого "С/х предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН ред.1	7.70.024

----------


## bestship

> Ищется Рарус: АЗК+Нефтебаза в любом виде - инсталлятор или только md, отученная или нет, не важно.


Привет!
Нашел конфигурацию?
Поделись, если есть.

_Добавлено через 10 секунд_



> очень нужен РАРУС-АВТОТРАНСПОРТ ПРОФ. 5.0 yuri_push@mail.ru


Привет!
Нашел конфигурацию?
Поделись, если есть.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 2 секунды_



> Люди, мне срочно надо последний релиз Рарус Автотранспорт Проф. Помогите!!!


Привет!
Нашел конфигурацию?
Поделись, если есть.

----------


## Bkpy4eHHbiu

> Нету ли случаем у кого "С/х предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН ред.1	релиз 7.70.024


сам уже нашел, выложил здесь ;)

----------


## Дариус

всем привет! друзья большая просьба подсобите кто чем может мне очень нужно срочно дистрибутив 1с 7.7(не установочный а сразу чтоб открыл и пошол запус 1 ски). 1 с 7.7 нужна для сервисного центра по ремонту и настройки компов для Казахстана. большая просьба если есть что да как чего делать отпишитесь буду ждать. заранее спасибо за оказанную помощь

----------


## RD8DR

может кто поделится регламентированным отчетом 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Бюджет
1 квартал 2011 г

----------


## bestship

> всем привет! друзья большая просьба подсобите кто чем может мне очень нужно срочно дистрибутив 1с 7.7(не установочный а сразу чтоб открыл и пошол запус 1 ски). 1 с 7.7 нужна для сервисного центра по ремонту и настройки компов для Казахстана. большая просьба если есть что да как чего делать отпишитесь буду ждать. заранее спасибо за оказанную помощь


Лови портативную - открыл и пошел работать.
http://www.zumodrive.com/share/ci6PMmZhNW

----------


## Frob

обыскался 1С: Торговля и склад 9.2 релиз 948.

Очень нужно.
С уважением, Yuri aka Frob.

----------


## vitamina

> обыскался 1С: Торговля и склад 9.2 релиз 948.
> 
> Очень нужно.
> С уважением, Yuri aka Frob.


В личке смотри...

----------


## kfnba

поделитесь плиз, rocket launcher :)

----------


## vbd

помогите найти конфигурацию для магазина компьютерной техники, желательно Украина,
например такую: 1С Підприємство 7.7 Конфігурація «ОБЛІК ДЛЯ КОМП'ЮТЕРНОЇ ФІРМИ»
разработчик "Комплекс" Львов

----------


## Yaryi

У кого есть Зарплата и Кадры 7.70.310 (проф) обновление?

----------


## vitamina

> У кого есть Зарплата и Кадры 7.70.310 (проф) обновление?


Ну вот, например:

*Обновление только ЗИК (5,7 Мб)*  => скачать
*Обновление на все, включая бюджет, ден.довольствие и т.д. (27,3 Мб)*  => скачать

Это обновления для ПРОФ с md-файлом, полученные из установки. Как обновляться, читаем update.txt..

----------


## gudz

нужен с/х предприятия 226 релиз.
gudz@eldako.ru

----------


## CleanSoul

Здравствуйте, требуется помощь, надо обновить бухгалтерию редакция 4.5 Проф версия 7.70.478 до 513! Начиная с 514 уже есть, с остальными очень прошу помочь, те. 479-513!

----------


## arti315

Понадобился типовой MD 1C:Бухгалтерия 7.70.459. если не трудно намыльте  arti315@mail.ru. Спасибо.

----------


## master_guru

Всем привет
Нужна внешняя обработка для переноса данных из Торговля + склад в 1С:Предприниматель, или универсальная утилита для переноса выбранных данных. Если у кого есть пжл скиньте. Оч надо

----------


## nidaff

Помогите, советом. Ставлю свою торговлю-склад 7.7 на win7 не принимает патч... чем вылечить?

----------


## Fralin

Очень нужна конфигурация 1С:Финансовое планирование

----------


## ерон

Очень нужен релиз Торговля и склад 7.70.942. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## andrei_k_

Ищу конвертатор баз с версии 1С 6.0 на версию 1С 7.7.

----------


## aleksey_2004

> Помогите, советом. Ставлю свою торговлю-склад 7.7 на win7 не принимает патч... чем вылечить?


upatch есть на форуме, поищи, я найду - выложу, не помню куда запрятал :confused:

----------


## ИванПетрович

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, версиями: 631, 632, 635, 637, 640 1С:Бухгалтерии для бюджетных учреждений ред. 6. Очень нужно :blush:

----------


## vitamina

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, версиями: 631, 632, 635, 637, 640 1С:Бухгалтерии для бюджетных учреждений ред. 6. Очень нужно :blush:


В личку отправил, что нашел..

----------


## ИванПетрович

> В личку отправил, что нашел..


Спасибо, две из нужных ссылок рабочие.

----------


## Andrey-KA

Срочно нужен релиз 937 Торговля и Склад 7.7. Помогите пожалуйста

----------


## kvn1989

Скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на С/х Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет 7.70.421 
и  "С/х предприятие. Зарплата и Кадры" 7.70.235
Поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть.

----------


## vitamina

> Скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на С/х Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет 7.70.421 
> и  "С/х предприятие. Зарплата и Кадры" 7.70.235
> Поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть.


В личку отправил...

----------


## VVDali

Помогите пожалуйста с  182_21 релиз (можно 181 или меньше) программы "Весь Учёт: Упрощённая система налогообложения (УСН) в ТСЖ и Управляющей компании (УК)"

----------


## Xim1k

Доброго времени суток.
Ищу конфигурации для продажи алкогольной продукции. кто может поделиться?
надо КТ-2000:Алкоголь или что то похожее

----------


## pokatusher

Народ, заделитесь бюджеткой 7.70.629, хочу обновить 7.70.608 до 644, а ему промежуточная версия нужна, надеюсь одна :)

----------


## SJ24

> Народ, заделитесь бюджеткой 7.70.629, хочу обновить 7.70.608 до 644, а ему промежуточная версия нужна, надеюсь одна :)


держи, правда не 629, а 630, но тоже подойдет

скачать

----------


## vitamina

> Народ, заделитесь бюджеткой 7.70.629, хочу обновить 7.70.608 до 644, а ему промежуточная версия нужна, надеюсь одна :)


В личку отправил 7.70.629, и не только...

----------


## Frob

вроде ничего особенного но вот... не могу найти.

Заранее благодарен, с уважением, Yuri aka Frob.

----------


## Vittorio

Добрый вечер:), не подскажите, выпускают-ли ещё конфигурацию Квартплата для 7.7, или может быть что-нибудь подобное на платформе 8 и если есть, то поделитесь ссылочкой:)

----------


## aevanat

У кого-нибудь есть новая форма квитанции по оплате услуг ЖКХ для Приморского края для конфигурации 1С Инфокрафт:расчет квартплаты?

----------


## Konti

Добрый день. Киньте, пожалуйста, ссылку на обновление конфигурации "Учет в микрофинансовых учреждениях ".

----------


## megabaks

Здравствуйте. Буду очень благодарен за внешнюю обработку для 1с 7.7 по генерации и выгрузке в текстовик кодов EAN-13

----------


## Марокко

Ищу 1С:Вещевое довольствие 7.7 любой версии

----------


## SJ24

> Ищу 1С:Вещевое довольствие 7.7 любой версии


Держи, 1С Вещевое довольствие, релиз 7.70.003

Скачать:
vip-file | letitbit

----------


## Max Black

Здравствуйте. Очень нужны релизы "Бухгалтерский учёт для Украины" (базовая) с 267-го по 276-й включительно. Очень прошу, скиньте на coltcommando@mail.ru или поделитесь ссылкой!

----------


## Khoser

Всем добрый день! Очень прошу выложить ссылку на руководство пользователя по бухгалтерии и усн.

----------


## kraft86

Здравствуйте, выложите кто-нибудь типовую конфигурацию «Торговля + Склад» версии 7.70.935

----------


## masyny14

Здравствуйте, нужна Зарплата и кадры для Казахстана, скиньте ссылку masyny14@mail.ru

----------


## vova_l

Люди помогите пожалуйста. нужна платформа 1С 7.7 для SQL  7.70.027.

----------


## andurov

Люди, помогите найти "ВДГБ: Учет продуктов питания в бюджетных учреждениях", пожалуйста!!! (для 7.7, ссылку киньте в личку)

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Люди помогите пожалуйста. нужна платформа 1С 7.7 для SQL  7.70.027.


Вот пожалуйста, платформа 1с 7.7 (7.70.027) + версия не требующая установки (портативная, для работы с флешки и т.д) *СКАЧАТЬ*

----------


## Лианелла

Помогите пожалуста очень нужно обновление рег отчетности за 2 квартал 2011 года 1 С версии 7,7 для Казахстана

----------


## suvig

Ищу "Подрядчик стр-ва 2.3" 10-польз. 7.70.2359

----------


## wbp2

Выложите, пожалуйста, конфигурацию
 Торговля и Склад ред9.2  версия 7.70.932 

ИТСы за 2003 год были выкинуты, а сейчас срочно понадобилось для проверки на изменённость.

----------


## Andru668

> Ищу "Подрядчик стр-ва 2.3" 10-польз. 7.70.2359


присоединяюсь, поделитесь, плз :blush:

----------


## Aron052

Срочно нужен блок предварительной записи для Автосервиса 7.7, если есть у кого поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## pavlenty

Разыскивается "Подрядчик стр-ва 1.4" лок.7.70.1453 от 26.05.11

----------


## anna1975

Всем доброе время суток! Очень нужна 1С-ка для туризма. Заранее спасибо.

_Добавлено через 6 минут 40 секунд_
Или 1С Отель 8. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## onle

Пожалуйста помогите найти конфигурацию КАМИН:Кадровый учет 1.0 (ответ Please сюда или в личку)
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Vlad_12

> Ребята подкиньте кто может конфу "Управление ювелирной торговлей" для Предприятия 8.1.  (релиз не ниже 10.3) либо что то похожее.
> Кому надо подкину конфу АБ" "управление ювелирной торговлей" для Предприятия 8.0.13  (релиз 10.2)
> Также есть  "Ювелир Софт Лайт для Украины" для Предприятия 7.7. со сломаным ключом на конфигураторе. (полностью рабочая-проверено) 
> В личку плз.!


Поделись, плиииизззззззззззззззз......  ..........
АБ" "управление ювелирной торговлей" 
Я думаю многие скажут спасибо

----------


## мтф65

Может сохранился у кого-нибудь такой антиквариат. Пожалуйста!!! Очень надо!!! 1С: "Зарплата и кадры" 7.7 редакция 2.3 (7.70.275)

----------


## andurov

http://zalil.ru/31200973
лови MD

----------


## мтф65

> http://zalil.ru/31200973
> лови MD


:yes: Спасибо огромное!!! Очень выручили!

----------


## iva1957

Всем доброго времени суток. Пожалуйста, если можете, поделитесь конфигурацией Заказчик строительства 152 (5 полз.).

----------


## Bobr2006

Добрый вечер. Очень нуждаюсь в конфигурации ТСЖ(УСН). За ранее спасибо.

----------


## Avaddon

Добрый день, очень нужна конфигурация для 1с.7.7-8.1 по типу Сервер: Расчет квартплаты или Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет ну или на самый худой случай может кто поделится внешней обработкой для расчета пени в 7.7, буду безгранично благодарен!!!

----------


## vitamina

> Всем доброго времени суток. Пожалуйста, если можете, поделитесь конфигурацией Заказчик строительства 152 (5 полз.).


В личке ссылка

----------


## iva1957

Большое спасибо.

----------


## a.bug

Можно тоже ссылочку на Конфигурация "Заказчик строительства" 5-польз. 7.70.152

спасибо.

----------


## Olegato

очень нужна компонента "управление распределенными базами данных"

----------


## vitamina

> Можно тоже ссылочку на Конфигурация "Заказчик строительства" 5-польз. 7.70.152
> 
> спасибо.


Отправил в личку :yes:

----------


## vitamina

> очень нужна компонента "управление распределенными базами данных"


Глянь в личке, может оно...

----------


## Olegato

большое спасибо за ответ, но честно говоря даже и не знаю что мне надо, при запуске 1с бухгалтерия предприятия 7.7, прога выдает ошибку "для работы с центральным узлом распределенной информационной базы необходимо установить компоненту "управление распределенными информационными базами", вот такая фигня, что делать?

----------


## mari777555

и мне тоже кто нибудь пожалуйста киньте компоненту "управление распределенными базами данных"

----------


## vitamina

> при запуске 1с бухгалтерия предприятия 7.7, прога выдает ошибку "для работы с центральным узлом распределенной информационной базы необходимо установить компоненту "управление распределенными информационными базами"


Попробовать поискать решение в ИНЕТЕ (поиском, например в goolle.ru). Вот ЗДЕСЬ вроде обсуждается эта же ошибка, или ТУТ

----------


## Bobr2006

Добрый вечер. Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией 7.7 ТСЖ(УСН). За ранее спасибо.

----------


## Букан

Люди подскажите !!! Бухгалтерия ЕСХН (СЕЛЬХОЗ!) как отучить от ключа? ПЛИЗЗЗ!!!

----------


## Bobr2006

> Люди подскажите !!! Бухгалтерия ЕСХН (СЕЛЬХОЗ!) как отучить от ключа? ПЛИЗЗЗ!!!


В глобальном модуле есть процедура ПриОткрытии или ПриНачалеРаботы(в процедуре ссылается на какойто dll,давно это было запамятовал), её полностью закоментируй и наслаждайся.

----------


## scvs

Есть у кого нить 1С Бухгалтерия (проф)  7.70.526?
Заранее спасибо

----------


## PanUkraine

1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.1, 8.2 + 22 конфигурации - сылка ex.ua/view/6401159

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 32 секунды_



> Оч нужна конфигурация


1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.1, 8.2 + 22 конфигурации - сылка ex.ua/view/6401159

----------


## yugin

здравствуйте, очень нужны Сельхозпредприятие 7.7 (бух и опер. учет), по возможности помогите :(  в личку или на yugin@ukr.net

----------


## 7Sanya7

Ищу релиз 526 1С:Бухгалтерия Редакция 4.5. Укого есть скинте

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Ищу релиз 526 1С:Бухгалтерия Редакция 4.5. Укого есть скинте


*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Проф.) Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.526 (установка) от 06.05.2011*
*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Базовая) Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.526 (установка) от 06.05.2011*
*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения Проф." 7.70.182* 
(установка) от 06.05.2011
*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения Базовая" 7.70.182* 
(установка) от 06.05.2011
*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

----------


## ivapetyan

Доброго времени суток! Нужен релиз 610 1с 7.7 бюджет. Киньте ссылку, у кого есть!

----------


## vadimvad

> Люди подскажите !!! Бухгалтерия ЕСХН (СЕЛЬХОЗ!) как отучить от ключа? ПЛИЗЗЗ!!!


http://narod.ru/disk/16820018001/%D0...D0%A5.doc.html

----------


## sergkon

Срочно нужна конфигурация 1С Кредитный кооператив 7.7

----------


## bergauf

Люди добрые, прошу помощь в следующем вопросе. Столкнулся с ситуацией, когда бухгалтер 2 года вела бух.учет в конфиге 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения Проф." релиз 7.70.160 абсолютно не обновляя конфигурацию. Сейчас бухгалтера поменяли, встал вопрос обновить базу до актуального релиза 183, но в инете обновлений с 161 по 176 найти уже не возможно, с файлообменников удалено за давностью лет. Если пропустить указанные релизы возникают проблемы в ряде моментов. Если есть у кого указанные релизы, поделитесь пжалуста, или можь есть другое решение проблемы

----------


## vitamina

> ...обновлений с 161 по 176 найти уже не возможно.  Если есть у кого указанные релизы, поделитесь...


Личку читай по этому поводу

----------


## Domicile

Пожалуйста, релиз 7.70.646 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для бюджетных учреждений" от 23.06 :)

----------


## ZeD

подскажите, какие конфигурации используютса для жэков, тсж, жск, или что то такое, поделитесь ссылкой...

----------


## den4izzz

Пожалуйста, ищу релиз Упрощённая система налогообложения (УСН) в ТСЖ и Управляющей компании (УК), редакция 3.0

----------


## Tiger007

Доброго времени суток. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, релизом 7.70.527 Бухгалтерия. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## nika_ooo

Здравствуйте, а будьте добры тоже ссылочку на  Конфигурацию "Заказчик строительства" 5-польз. 7.70.152. Спасибо.

----------


## av762

Доброго времени суток. Прошу помочь с Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН) 7.70.127.182. Спасибо.

----------


## kvn1989

Скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на С/х Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет 7.70.422
 и "С/х предприятие. Зарплата и Кадры" 7.70.236

----------


## seleva2

http://search.4shared.com/q/CCQD/1/archive далее в поле поиска набираешь 7.70.161...176 и качаешь.

----------


## leafoe

Помогите, плиз, нужна УСН 7.70.149 
Надо обновить древнюю базу, не могу по форуму найти ссыль.
Приведенный выше способ не сработал.
Спасибо.

----------


## Relle

> Доброго времени суток. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, релизом 7.70.527 Бухгалтерия. Заранее спасибо.


Аналогичная просьба)

----------


## seleva2

> Помогите, плиз, нужна УСН 7.70.149 
> Надо обновить древнюю базу, не могу по форуму найти ссыль.
> Приведенный выше способ не сработал.
> Спасибо.


Есть md-шник 150. Не пойдёт? Древнее нету!

----------


## vvv59

*  1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Проф." 7.70.527 (установка) от 22.06.2011*
Buh_770527prof_setup_22062011 …..Buh_770527prof_setup_22062011(зеркало) …..Buh_770527prof_setup_22062011(зеркало) 

*  1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Базовая." 7.70.527 (установка) от 22.06.2011*
Buh_770527b_setup_2206201…..Buh_770527b_setup_2206201(зеркало) …..Buh_770527b_setup_2206201(зеркало) 

*  1С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия" 7.70.527 (обновление) от 22.06.2011*
Buh_770527_upd_22062011 …..Buh_770527_upd_22062011(зеркало) …..Buh_770527_upd_22062011(зеркало)

----------

dedtver (20.11.2011)

----------


## shisha1987

Народ, привет. Помогите плиз, нужна оптово-розничная конфигурация 1с 7.7 желательно не ниже 7.70.959. Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Svetl@n@

Помогите найти релиз 7.70.527 к 1С:Предприятие конфигурация Бухгалтерский учет редакция 4.5. Можно ли его установить на релиз 7.70.523 сразу, если нет, буду благодарна за ссылки на промежуточные релизы

----------


## Svetl@n@

С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия" 7.70.527 (обновление) от 22.06.2011
Buh_770527_upd_22062011 …..Buh_770527_upd_22062011(зеркало) …..Buh_770527_upd_22062011(зеркало)                                                                                                                          почему это обновление не устанавливается на 1С Предприятие Бухгалтерский учет редакция 4.5 релиз 7.70.523

----------


## dima4ka_63

> *1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Проф.) Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.526 (установка) от 06.05.2011*
> *Скачать*
> *Скачать2*
> *
> 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Базовая) Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.526 (установка) от 06.05.2011*
> *Скачать*
> *Скачать2*
> 
> *1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения Проф." 7.70.182* 
> ...


******

----------


## dima4ka_63

> С:Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия" 7.70.527 (обновление) от 22.06.2011
> Buh_770527_upd_22062011 …..Buh_770527_upd_22062011(зеркало) …..Buh_770527_upd_22062011(зеркало)                                                                                                                          почему это обновление не устанавливается на 1С Предприятие Бухгалтерский учет редакция 4.5 релиз 7.70.523


Можно сразу устанавливать! Сверху по ссылкам выбирите что надо и скачайте! Только качайте правильно, проф или базовую!

----------


## zarina24

Кто-нибудь может поделится  Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН)  релиз 7.70.127.182?

----------


## irxen

Помогите, пожалуйста. ИНФОКРАФТ: РАСЧЕТ КВАРТПЛАТЫ. Стоит релиз 7.70.110. Попробовала сразу обновить на 70.70.127 - никак не получается. Выдает ошибку на релизе 7.70.113 (когда уже после обновления базу открываешь и идет проверка). Помогите найти релиз 7.70.113, наверное, там что-то важное было, из-за чего напрямую не обновляется.

Или, может, есть какой-нибудь способ выгрузки данных из одной базы в другую?

----------


## irxen

> У кого-нибудь есть новая форма квитанции по оплате услуг ЖКХ для Приморского края для конфигурации 1С Инфокрафт:расчет квартплаты?


А почему для Приморского края квитанция нужна какая-то особая? У меня есть квитанция для квартплаты (специально под меня делали программисты).

----------


## Nady74

будьте добры, не могу найти платформу для 1С 7.7, может есть у кого

----------


## dima4ka_63

> будьте добры, не могу найти платформу для 1С 7.7, может есть у кого


*Вот держите, там 2 платформы, первая для установки (не требует ключа), а вторая портативная (для работы например с флэшки, ей установка не нужна)*
*Скачать*

----------

Logalk (15.11.2011), NataZ (22.09.2011), Progg81 (14.07.2011)

----------


## Nady74

Спасибо огромное)

----------


## alexeyor

Помогите уже весь интернет перерыл не могу найти.

----------


## wertun1

Доброе время суток! Поделитесь люди добрые!)) Нужно старье ТиС 932 релиз!

----------


## vitamina

> Доброе время суток! Поделитесь люди добрые!)) Нужно старье ТиС 932 релиз!


Пожалуйста: ТИС *R7.70.932 от 17.11.2003*

----------


## hild

1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 Конфигурация "С/х предприятие. Зарплата и Кадры" 7.70.236 помогите у кого есть

----------


## wertun1

> Пожалуйста: ТИС *R7.70.932 от 17.11.2003*


СПАСИБО!

----------


## zarina24

SOS !!!    Срочно нужна -----  Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН) релиз 7.70.127.182?  или 183 если уже есть!

----------


## ankr

Всем привет! 
Может кто помочь, нужна Бухгалтерия и Торговля 7.7 для КазахстанаИ?
Желательно последние релизы (Бух - 268,Торговля - 014)

----------


## seregon

Ищется обновления для 1С версии 7.7  Казахстан + обновление рег.отчетности 
и было бы совсем хорошо если бы ИТС за июль тек.года

----------


## forzi

У кого есть ПРИБОРСЕРВИС Кредитный Кооператив 7.70.160 ? Нужна для выявления изменений. И если можно последнюю тоже. Спасибо!!!
P.S. Хотябы .md

----------


## Ajuice

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлением 1С Воинская часть 7.70.546 или 7.70.547

----------


## samadurov

Если у кого-нибудь есть файл INFO.DAT с июльского диска ИТС, поделитесь, пожалуйста

----------

Бильбо Ваген (19.11.2012)

----------


## Плоххиш

Помогите найти регламентированные отчеты за 2 кв. 2011г. (бюджет). для 1С7.7.

----------


## asf8

Здравствуйте! Очень нужна конфигурация "Подрядчик строительства 2.3" 5-польз, релиз 7.70.2359
Спасибо.

----------


## v-konan

Здравствуйте!!! Очень нужна настройка БСО для Беларуси... Если есть, дайте ссылочку...

----------


## lobster

Помогите найти регламентированные отчеты за 2 кв. 2011г.  для 1С7.7. ВСЕМ СПАСИБО!!! а то как сдаваться?

----------


## Frob

Скажите есть у кого нибудь формы отчетности за 2 квартал для Бухгалтерии и для УСН (7.7).
В теме со ссылками на отчетность их нет...

-----------------------------------
Оказывается есть в теме со ссылками в самом конце...  Если кто тоже не нашел :)

----------


## DdenP

Люди добрые. Помогите найти конфу или поделитесь "1С СофтБаланс ЦТО Менеджер" 1.2. С П А С И Б О !!!

----------


## Тарасик

Помогите плиззззз.
В 1С Комплексной 7,7 не проставляются ГТД в реализации.Что делать?

----------


## Dolour

> Помогите плиззззз.
> В 1С Комплексной 7,7 не проставляются ГТД в реализации.Что делать?


 По-моему не туда вы пишите !

----------


## dima4ka_63

Нужны следующие файлы!
Выложите сюда или на мыло dima4ka_87@mail.ru
Заранее благодарен!
CDExport.ert - Универсальная обработка выгрузки данных
               (настройка дополнительных параметров выгрузки, 
               интерактивный отбор выгружаемых объектов, 
               в соответствии с правилами конвертации)
CDImport.ert - Универсальная обработка загрузки данных
               (настройка способа загрузки и отбора загружаемых 
               объектов) 
CDImport.efd - файл описания для подключения внешнего отчета.

Cv92_92.ert  - обработка для запуска, настройка параметров отбора документов
		и других параметров.
Cv92_92.efd  - файл описания для подключения внешнего отчета.
RTr92_Tr.xml - Правила выгрузки данных
PTr92_Tr.ert - исполняющая обработка выгрузки

----------


## Kreemm

Всем привет!

очень нужна последняя версия Налогоплательщика 1с77.

----------


## Lemas

Hello!!!

Помогите. Нужна Зарплата. Средняя школа

Поделитесь у кого есть такая. Или что нибудь подобное.

----------


## liventsov

Доброе время суток!

Помогите, плиз, нужна конфигурация 1С 
"Континент: Страхование 7.7" Редакции 5.4.88 (Бух 526)
или более старые версии 2011 года. 
Можно в личку.

Спасибо.

----------


## shuhratspread

ребята только решил занятся 1с дайте сылке где можно скачать книгу обучение 1с и что еще надо почитать для полного понимания

----------


## Sudnik

> SOS !!!    Срочно нужна -----  Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН) релиз 7.70.127.182?  или 183 если уже есть!


 Нашли? 127.128? если нет, пишите в личку.
128.183 скачала с оф сайта, обновила, пипец, вшили лицензионный файл, после обновления требует:
"Чтобы получить доступ ко всем возможностям программы — требуется произвести активацию.
Для успешной активации программы необходимо выполнить следующие действия:
 1. Установить систему лицензирования (файл LicenseSystemSetup.msi в каталоге LicenseSystem).
    Инструкция по установке находится в этом же каталоге.
 2. Оформить заявку на активацию. 
    Бланк заявки находится в каталоге LicenseSystem."

Мля, хоть бы в описании релиза указали, что нужно проходить повторную регистрацию, и местная поддержка молчит как партизаны, как работать?

----------

zarina24 (18.07.2011)

----------


## toha

Очень нужна "Конфигурация для сельскохозяйственных предприятий Украины" релиз 02.28 от Кварц

----------


## regina5

Пожалуйста, помогите, у кого есть Конфигурация "Производство+Услуги+Бухга  терия" 7.70.323 от 14.07.2011. Спасибо заранее

----------


## vitamina

> Пожалуйста, помогите, у кого есть Конфигурация "Производство+Услуги+Бухга  терия" 7.70.323 от 14.07.2011. Спасибо заранее


*1С: Типовая конфигурация "Производство+Услуги+Бухга  терия" 7.70.323 от 14.07.2011 (обновление)*

скачать или народ

----------


## kaccema

Поделитесь Конфигурация "Подрядчик стр-ва 1.4" лок. 7.70.1454
Спасибо!

----------


## kali2005

> Очень нужна "Конфигурация для сельскохозяйственных предприятий Украины" релиз 02.28 от Кварц


Поддерживаю!

----------


## zarina24

*Sudnik*,нет не чего не нашла. И не поняла теперь что же без повторной регистрации ни как не обновитьсяИИ Все пропалоИ?

----------


## sartor

Если можно конфигурацию для молокозавода для 7.7!

----------


## aleksey_2004

Добрый день. Может у кого завалялся ТиС 959 от 2009 года? Очень надо, все, что нашел в инете - "закрыто правообладателем"...
Спасибо.

----------


## Poroh

1С: CRM может есть у когонибудьИ? очень надо!

----------


## vova23rus

помогите ссылкой на 
1С: Налогоплательщик 7.7  \\ 31.05.2011 \\ 7.70.239

----------


## il2

Помогите найти конфигурацию "Заказчик строительства" 5-польз рел. 153 (последний)

----------


## lobster

PFR_2011.ert ПОМОГИТЕ!!! найти!!!
 Не распределяются уплаченные взносы в 1с бух. А на фирме есть инвалиды, все взносы разные + большая задолженность по оплате. Может PFR_2011.ert поможет?

----------


## vitamina

*Внешние отчеты для подготовки персонифицированных сведений для ПФР (1С:Предприятие 7.7)*

скачать  или с  народ



*kaccema, kali2005, toha,aleksey_2004, vova23rus, il2* 
Желаемое в личке...

----------

BikovPavel (05.09.2011), lobster (22.07.2011)

----------


## lobster

ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ОПЕРАТИВНОСТЬ, СЕЙЧАС ПОПРОБУЮ.

---------- Post added at 22:12 ---------- Previous post was at 22:08 ----------

Увы ничего не изменилось, это тот же отчет, что и был. Мне надо распределить уплаченные взносы по сотрудникам. Ручками не высчитать, долги тянутся с прошлого года, треть инвалиды и большая текучка. Может есть какая дополнительная обработка?

----------


## AVM_AVM

Нужно свернуть базу УСН. Киньте пожалуйста обработку.

----------


## Platinum

Скиньте обработку для 1с 7.7 по формированию документов "Поступление товара" для бух или усн из экселя. гуглил, ни одной путней обработки рабочей не нашел, есть одна хорошая,но она только в зашифрованном виде в демо-варианте. Полная версия платная и стоит 5000 руб.

----------


## Igor_Krap

Всем привет!Есть у кого нибудь многользовательская версия 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Проф.) Типовая конфигуpация ?

----------


## changer77

Доброе время суток, форумчане !

Есть у кого релизы ЗиК с 232 по 297 ? очень надо

----------


## Igor_Krap

Ну очень нужна сетевая(многопользователь  кая ) версия 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Проф.) Типовая конфигуpация ,чтобы в базе могли работать одновременно 2 человек.

----------


## Tanja_

Доброго времени суток! Помогите, пожалуйста, найти 1С:Предприятие 7.7 конфигурация "Финансовое планирование", если не затруднит скиньте на мыло:derevjashkina@inbox.ru

----------


## kalea

и мне тож оч нуна многопользовательская 1С: Бухгалтерия 7,7 - типовая. мыло g2k2@mail.ru Заранее спасибо!

----------


## SoulEater

Люди добрые, у кого есть ПУБ 287 релиз от 2004 года, очень надо плиз!

----------


## istyak

Доброго всем дня! Поделитесь у кого есть релиз 313 программы 1С: Зарплата и Кадры 7.7, редакция 2.3. Заранее благодарен!

----------


## albug

Всем доброго дня! Подскажите пожалуйста, где взять релиз программы "Ваш салон™",версия 4.1"Конфигурация к 1С:7.7" или "Ваш салон™" 6.0 "Конфигурация к 1С:8". Заранее благодарен.

----------


## lelik2009

Добрый день.
А нет ли у кого 1С 7.7 Торговля и Склад 938 релиза?
Заранее спасибо

----------


## тоа

Здравствуйте!
Очень нужна новая товарно-транспортная накладная для ПУБ.
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## pavlenty

> Поделитесь Конфигурация "Подрядчик стр-ва 1.4" лок. 7.70.1454
> Спасибо!


+1 или 1455 у кого имеется

----------


## Nastassy011

Здравствуйте, очень нужна конфигурация (простая Бухгалтерия) под 64-битную 7-ку .Платформа ставится,а на конфигу винда ругается:) - говорит все 32-битные.
Помогите,пожалуйста,очень надо!

----------


## kaccema

Вышел в свет "Подрядчик стр-ва 1.4" лок. 7.70.1455. Очень нужен.
Спасибо

----------


## boardru

У кого есть Конфигурация "Вещевое довольствие" 7.70.004 от 12.07.2011

---------- Post added at 22:02 ---------- Previous post was at 21:41 ----------




> Доброго всем дня! Поделитесь у кого есть релиз 313 программы 1С: Зарплата и Кадры 7.7, редакция 2.3. Заранее благодарен!


http://oron.com/rsnydp1839g4/ZiK_770...pProf.zip.html

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post163292

----------

istyak (15.08.2011)

----------


## Neonl

Доброго времени суток.
Может есть у кого "Каминовская" обработка "Книга доходов и расходов" для 1Сv7.7 Предприятии бухглатерский учет версия 4,5?

----------


## Kseniya

Доброе время суток
очень надо Ресторан+Бар+Кафе ред 2.5. для7.7
не поделитесь конфигурацией, мне нужна последнее обновление 2010-2011г... у меня есть только 2007, но к сожалению новый фискальник с ним не работает.
очень надо...поделитесь пож-та.

----------


## istyak

boardru спасибо большое!

----------


## istyak

> У кого есть Конфигурация "Вещевое довольствие" 7.70.004 от 12.07.2011
> 
> ---------- Post added at 22:02 ---------- Previous post was at 21:41 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> http://oron.com/rsnydp1839g4/ZiK_770...pProf.zip.html
> 
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post163292



Пробовал обновить, не получается=( Пишет "Выбранная конфигурация является специализированной!" У меня стоит "Конфигурация Зарплата+кадры, редакция 2.3 (7.70.305)"

----------


## toha

Здравствуйте. Есть у кого конфигурация под 77. Опер. учет "Армекс: Обувь и одежда ред.2.0". Буду признателен за помощь.

----------


## std777

Здравствуйте, интересует продукт Эффективные решения: Загрузка документов 7.7. Очень будет признателен вам.

----------


## ripo

Здравствуйте, нужен 1с 7.7 платформа и конфигурации. Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Dmitry_Zhalnin

Добрый день!
У кого есть 1С:ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих организаций 7.7 скиньте ссылку или на мыло zdv@42.ru/

----------


## ripo

Люди помогите! Очень нужна платформа 1С 7.7

----------


## sirogaranes

*ripo*,
Это здесь
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...тформу-!!!

----------


## ripo

sirogaranes, спасибо !

----------


## aleecvbard

Доброго времени суток! 
Если кто может помочь с инсталяцией Менеджер Обмена Данными от фирмы ПиБи то буду очень благодарен! Почта 89015269990@mail.ru

----------


## Arina2013

Здравствуйте, очень нужен файл "ert" Товарно-транспортной накладной от 25.07.2011г. для Торговли и склад
почта Arina2013@ya.ru? заранее большое спасибо!!!

----------


## toha

Помогите найти "Армекс: Обувь и одежда ред.2.0", нужен только MD, скиньте пожалуйста на мыло kamikaze_club(a)i.ua 

Очень нужно. Заранее благодарю...

----------


## a-100

Здравствуйте, не могу никак найти сетевую конфигурация "1С-Рарус:1С Автошины" сетевая версия под 1с 7.7  с лекарством. Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## Pyschev

Доброй ночи!!!ищу конфигурацию управление хлебозаводом 7,7, может есть у кого? заранее благодарю)))

----------


## Frob

дайте пожалуйста инсталляцию последнего (27 кажется) движка семерки (7.7) со всеми компонентами (нужно установить комплексную). 
Имеется в виду лицензионный дистрибутив. Просто ключ есть а инсталляхи уже нет.

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## a-100

> дайте пожалуйста инсталляцию последнего (27 кажется) движка семерки (7.7) со всеми компонентами (нужно установить комплексную). 
> Имеется в виду лицензионный дистрибутив. Просто ключ есть а инсталляхи уже нет.
> 
> Заранее благодарен.


маил давай свой, скину

----------


## WhitWolf

Всем доброго времени суток! Может у кого есть для платформы 7.7 «1С:Предприятие» для автоперевозчиков и автотранспортных предприятий с лекарством. Поделитесь есле не жалко! ))) Заранее спасибо! whitewolfbhk@yandex.ru

----------


## knyaz-oleg

Если  у кого-нибудь обработка по переносу данных из 1С УСН 7.7 в 1С Бухгалтерия 8,чтоб можно было кроме справочников перенести и документы,а то стандартная переносит только обороты?

----------


## tyshka

Помогите с поиском конфигурации  1C: Автоматизация сервисного центра

----------


## micha_k

поделитесь, пожалуйста, архивом регламентированной отчетности для 1С 77 за первый квартал 2011г

----------


## JOKER911

Очень нужна конфигурация 1С:ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих партнерств(саморегулируем  х организаций)

---------- Post added at 15:10 ---------- Previous post was at 15:06 ----------

Очень нужна конфигурация 1С:ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих партнерств(саморегулируем  х организаций) 7.7

---------- Post added at 15:11 ---------- Previous post was at 15:10 ----------

Очень нужна конфигурация 1С:ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих партнерств(саморегулируем  х организаций) 7.7

----------


## kco_omega

народ помогите с обновлением 1с 7.7 сельхоз редакция 1

----------


## jonson_asb

Люди срочно нужна конфигурация Торговля и склад релиз 7.70.950, помогите плиз, может ещё есть у когонить.
Новые не нужны. Нужен именно этот релиз.

----------


## kuznetsovimail

Народ нужна конфигурация Автостоянка, может у кого есть?

----------


## NeoMaster

Пожалуйста, поделитесь кто-нибудь конфигурацией "Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти" под 7.7 или ссылкой на нее! Нигде не могу найти, выручайте! Буду очень признателен!

----------


## Nastassy011

> Очень нужна конфигурация 1С:ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих партнерств


Мне тоже она просто оочень нужна!!!

----------


## airnest

об[B]ясните пожалуйста чайнику как расшарить базу на два пользователя для 1с 7 Торговля склад

---------- Post added at 14:11 ---------- Previous post was at 14:10 ----------

и что бы они могли вместе работать в ней с разными правами доступа

----------


## alnov73

Нужны регламентированные отчеты ПБОЮЛ за 2008/09/10 года,вдруг у кого сохранились. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## nika_ooo

Здравствуйте, а есть ли у кого какая-то конфигурация для учета путевых листов и ГСМ? Очень нужна :(

----------


## avddev

> Здравствуйте, а есть ли у кого какая-то конфигурация для учета путевых листов и ГСМ? Очень нужна :(


Да есть разработка фирмы РАРУС автопредприятие  там реализовано все только для АТП проблема в том что реально можно пользоваться только лицензионнной версией. В обычную конфигурацию можно вставить внешнюю обработку которая ведет учет путевых листов и ГСМ Данная обработка есть на форуме если поискать.

----------


## mintbiz

Приветствую! Если у кого есть, дайте пожалуйста ссылочку на типовую ТиС 7.70.810. Буду очень благодарен.)))

----------


## artur55555

лекарство для 1С Рарус Общепит 6 УСН где найти?

----------


## Timret

Пожалуйста если есть у кого Зарплата и Кадры Бюджетная сетевая ред. 2.3 версия 7.70.310, 7.70.311, 7.70.312, 7.70.313, 7.70.314 Спасибо

----------


## tarrok

Помогите найти "Эффект Информ: Квартплата для ТСЖ ЖСК 2.41"

----------


## vadimvad

> Здравствуйте, нужен 1с 7.7 платформа и конфигурации. Заранее благодарю!


конфигурации  http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...-ССЫЛКИ-!!!

платформа 
http://narod.ru/disk/26440407001/1CSetup27.exe.html

----------


## Aron052

День добрый. Очень нужна 1С-Аналит: Стоматология.

----------


## aleks1978

Доброго времени суток нужна конфигурация для сервисного центра(ремонт компьютеров.сотовых):)

----------


## Love77

Очень нужна Заказчик строительства 7.7 (установка). Поделитесь пожалуйста, кто может.

----------


## fozotron

Помогите найти "Трактиръ" от СофтБаланс ил Конфигурация "Трактир" на ТиС 9.38

----------


## RU4PT

нужна обработка "импорт накладной из Excel" для 1с7.7 ТиС 9.2
 должны импортироваться поля артикул, наименование, кол-во, цена.
заранее благодарю

----------


## Мадам Тюссо

поделитесь, пожалуйста, конфигурацией "Общепит", разработчик "Мисофт" для Беларуси под платформу 7.7

----------


## ol4ik

Поделитесь пожалуйста регламентированной отчетностью за 3 квартал 2011 .Спасибо

----------


## bad_wag

> Поделитесь пожалуйста регламентированной отчетностью за 3 квартал 2011 .Спасибо


 Для какой конфигурации?

----------


## ol4ik

Для  1С:Предприятие 7.7

----------


## bad_wag

> Для  1С:Предприятие 7.7


ОСНО, УСН, Бюджет ... И?

----------


## ol4ik

ОСНО :blush:

----------


## vitamina

> Поделитесь пожалуйста регламентированной отчетностью за 3 квартал 2011 .Спасибо
> ОСНО


Это в *ЭТОЙ ВЕТКЕ* надо смотреть...

----------

Timret (08.10.2011)

----------


## alex_phantom

Нужна внешняя обработка формирования справки о заработке за 2 года для Бухгалтерии проф 7.7. В конфигурации и на ИТС почему то не нашёл.

----------


## Wingl

Учет договоров аренды земли ред. 2.0 может у кого есть такой зверь И?

----------


## Timret

Люди помогите, очень нужно обновление конфигурации для бюджетных учреждений ред.6.1 релиз 7.70.641, 7.70.642, 7.70.643.

----------


## vitamina

> Люди помогите, очень нужно обновление конфигурации для бюджетных учреждений ред.6.1 релиз 7.70.641, 7.70.642, 7.70.643.


В личке

----------

Timret (07.10.2011)

----------


## Timret

Очень нужно обновление конфигурации для бюджетных учреждений ред.6.1 релиз 7.70.641

----------


## Leonidas

Доброе!
Люди, очень нужны обновления 1С7.7 Учет и отчетность предпринимателя с версии 7.70.170

----------


## fryyktt

Доброго вреамени суток. может кто нибудь скинуть обновление 7.70.185 от 19.08.2011 для 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7 Упрощенная система налогооблажения. заранее благодарен

----------


## ZEVa

Здравствуйте! скиньте обновление 7.70.185 и отчетность за 3 квартал 2011г.

----------


## vadimvad

Здравствуйте! скиньте обновление 7.70.185 и отчетность за 3 квартал 2011г. 


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...етности

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...-ССЫЛКИ-!!!

---------- Post added at 18:08 ---------- Previous post was at 18:06 ----------




> Доброго вреамени суток. может кто нибудь скинуть обновление 7.70.185 от 19.08.2011 для 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7 Упрощенная система налогооблажения. заранее благодарен


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...-ССЫЛКИ-!!!

----------

ZEVa (13.10.2011)

----------


## boardru

> Очень нужно обновление конфигурации для бюджетных учреждений ред.6.1 релиз 7.70.641


http://letitbit.net/download/08070.0...dg641.rar.html

----------


## Mihelian

Народ срочно нужны зарплаты с 230 по 314 релизы

----------


## ZEVa

Здравствуйте, нужны для 1с 7.7 (конфигурация:бух.учет общий режим(7.70.527)) обновление регламентированных отчётов за 3 квартал 2011 года и релиз.Заранее спасибо!

----------


## tim111ka

скиньте пожалуйста обновление 1с 7.7 УСН  *Проф*  7.70.185

----------


## forumlarin

Не могу найти полную установку для конфигурации (Комплексная) 1С:Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры 7.7 релиз 491, дайте плиз ссылку

----------


## ZEVa

Помогите,дайте кто ни будь обновления для 1с предприятие и отчетики за 3й квартал для общего режима. Спасибо!!!

----------


## alnicX

> А тебе какой? Или без разницы? Есть такой
> Камин.Общепит.2.0
> или такой
> Камин.Общепит.1.0
> А вообще их много, общепитов


Не могу скачать. Подскажите?

----------


## busheva

Добрый день!!! Методом "научного тыка" изучаю и начинаю работать в 1с:Предприятие- 1С -Рарус:Мебельное предприятие ред.2 стандарт... просьба если есть ссылки на какую либо литературу или инструкцию скиньте пожалуйста. заранее спасибо

----------


## TNT_2009

Ищу регламентированную отчетность для 7.7 бух за 2007 и 2008 годы.

----------


## muhly

Народ очень срочно нужен 1С:Свод отчетов 7.7 Типовая конфигурация ред. 2 Проф. 7.70.207 кто не будь поделитесь.. очень нужно!

----------


## Namir1

Здравствуйте!
Нужна программа стомотология. Если у кого есть, прошу выложить.
Заранее благодарю

----------


## Хранитель тайн

Есть у кого-нибудь старый ТиС 923 реализ? Ну или что-то близкое к нему?

----------


## Romiks33

Кто ни то поможет, надо конфигурация ЕСХН 1.0

----------


## guliver2001

Ребята есть у кого нибудь скачать штрих М торговое предприятие и штри м кассир отученые от ключа?

----------


## wps

1с 7.7 версия проф
Типовая конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения", редакция 1.3. 
 Поделитесь обновлениями: 
 7.70.165
 7.70.166
 7.70.167
 7.70.168
 7.70.169
 7.70.171
 7.70.174

----------


## zaq12

нужна обработка переноса данных из тис в БП 2 помогите

----------


## Frob

добрый день. Ищу релиз комплексной конфигурации желательно именно 493, можно 494 или 495.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## BarBoSSxx

Ищется Бухгалтерия бюджетная версии 620 или 621 не подскажете ссылочку:drinks:.

----------


## ol4ik

Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой  kmnzg (перенос проводок из камина в 1С Бухгалтерию)...Очень нужно...

----------


## voodoovaal

Люди у кого есть Конфигурация «Управление хлебозаводом 7.7» поделитесь!!!

----------


## swerg

доброго время суток
разыскивается сие чудо
19.10.2011 1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 Конфигурация "С/х предприятие. Зарплата и Кадры"	7.70.237
помогите кто может

----------


## konvex

Ищу конфигурацию 1C "Управление торговлей для Латвии" на платформе 7.7

----------


## jAMMA

Ищу конфигурацию для общественного питания 1с 8-    2.0.27.8

----------


## movled

Помогите ПОЖАЛУЙСТА найти  1C-Аналит: Поликлиника+Стационар. Очень нужно!

----------


## egorov86

Помогите пожалуйста нужен md файл последних версий (528-530) конфигурации 1С-рарус Автотранспорт Проф. редакция 5.0 (не стандарт) egorov86@mail.ru

----------


## Белка.

Добрый вечер. Хочу поблагодарить всех, кто выкладывает релизы, ваша помощь неоценима, особенно в отчетный период, когда все нужно вчера. Спасибо вам огромное.

Мне нужно обновить 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация 7.70 (базовая) релиз 510, практически все релизы я нашла, благодаря вам. Кроме 512. Релизы 515,516,517,518 есть в варианте "проф".

Пожалуйста выложите 512 релиз. И можно ли использовать конфигурацию проф, для обновления базовой? Спасибо.

----------


## JonnyDeVito

Просьба выложить у кого есть релиз 7.70.487 конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет" от 13-04-2007. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ZEVa

Помогите пожайлуста, нужен релиз 529, 530 для 1С 7.7 ред.4.5, и регламентирования отчетность за 3 кв 2011. Спасибо.

----------


## dima4ka_63

ZEVa зачем вам 529ый релиз? Ставьте сразу последний и всё!

*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Проф.) Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.530 (установка) от 30.09.2011*

*Скачать*

*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Базовая) Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.530 (установка) от 30.09.2011*

*Скачать*

*1С:Предприниматель 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.179 (установка) от 30.09.2011*

*Скачать*

*Регламентированные отчеты за 3 квартал 2011 г: 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности (GENERAL) 11q3002 от 21.10.2011*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*Регламентированные отчеты за 3 квартал 2011 г: 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности для конфигурации УСН (USN) 11q3002 от 21.10.2011*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*Регламентированные отчеты за 3 квартал 2011 г: 1С:Предприниматель 7.7 Формы отчетности 11q3002 от 21.10.2011*
*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------

KAA12345 (29.10.2011), kvarz (01.11.2011), vaals (29.11.2011), ZEVa (28.10.2011)

----------


## ronval

всем привет. Может ли кто помочь с релизом Комплексная 447. Понимаю что бородатый релиз, но оч нужен.

----------


## Светялчок

Добрый день, есть у кого КАМИН:Книга учета предпринимателя. Версия 1.0? Поделитесь, пожалуйста

----------


## vb29

> Просьба выложить у кого есть релиз 7.70.487 конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет" от 13-04-2007. Заранее спасибо.


R770487.rar

---------- Post added at 15:56 ---------- Previous post was at 15:42 ----------




> Добрый вечер. Хочу поблагодарить всех, кто выкладывает релизы, ваша помощь неоценима, особенно в отчетный период, когда все нужно вчера. Спасибо вам огромное.
> 
> Мне нужно обновить 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация 7.70 (базовая) релиз 510, практически все релизы я нашла, благодаря вам. Кроме 512. Релизы 515,516,517,518 есть в варианте "проф".
> 
> Пожалуйста выложите 512 релиз. И можно ли использовать конфигурацию проф, для обновления базовой? Спасибо.


R770512,_515-518.rar

----------

JonnyDeVito (28.10.2011), Белка. (31.10.2011)

----------


## LisLs

Нужен Рарус Общепит 6.0 УСН, последний релиз, Стандарт и Проф есть (530), нужен УСН, пожалуйста.

----------


## a.bug

выложите плз. Заказчик строительства 5 ппл. 155 релиз.

----------


## Светялчок

Добрый день, есть у кого КАМИН:Книга учета предпринимателя. Версия 1.0? Поделитесь, пожалуйста

----------


## airnest

у кого-нибудь есть торговля+склад 9.1

----------


## Светялчок

> у кого-нибудь есть торговля+склад 9.1


1С:Торговля 7.7 от 07.10.2011 Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.969 (редакция 9.2) тут: http://ifolder.ru/26665556

Что Вы имеете ввиду под "торговля+склад 9.1"?

----------

bubon26 (31.10.2011), vaals (29.11.2011)

----------


## bubon26

Ссылки не работают обновите чтоли!

---------- Post added at 14:20 ---------- Previous post was at 14:01 ----------

На семерку не ставится пишет не та версия виндовс че делать?

----------


## Светялчок

> Ссылки не работают обновите чтоли!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 14:20 ---------- Previous post was at 14:01 ----------
> 
> На семерку не ставится пишет не та версия виндовс че делать?


Какие именно ссылки Вас интересуют и ЧТО конкретно не ставится на семерку?

----------


## bubon26

Не работают ссылки>>> 1С:Предприятие 7.7 "Торговля и склад" Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.965 (установка) от 17.12.2010 ето по ссылкам, ставится не хочет ваш архив >>  Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.969 или я неправильно что то делаю

----------


## Светялчок

> Не работают ссылки>>> 1С:Предприятие 7.7 "Торговля и склад" Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.965 (установка) от 17.12.2010 ето по ссылкам, ставится не хочет ваш архив >>  Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.969 или я неправильно что то делаю


Все делаете скорее всего правильно. У Вас платформа (7.7) уже стоит? Вот возьмите установленную ТиС 969- http://ifolder.ru/26669886 - распакуйте, пропишите путь к этой папке и работайте наздоровье.

Ну а вообще, зависит от разрядности Вашей ОС (32 или 64), ну и конечно же режим совместимости.

---------- Post added at 17:09 ---------- Previous post was at 16:27 ----------




> Добрый день, есть у кого КАМИН:Книга учета предпринимателя. Версия 1.0? Поделитесь, пожалуйста


Неужели никто не использовал?

----------

bubon26 (31.10.2011)

----------


## bubon26

Вобщем у меня стояла платформа 7.х при открытии плотформы3432.jpg и все что дальше делать я не  пойму, я просто хочу научится работать с ней, ваш архив не открывается пишет неудалось открыть как архив

----------


## Светялчок

> Вобщем у меня стояла платформа 7.х при открытии плотформы3432.jpg и все что дальше делать я не  пойму, я просто хочу научится работать с ней, ваш архив не открывается пишет неудалось открыть как архив


Архив обновила, закачайте еще раз по ссылке http://ifolder.ru/26669886, распакуйте. Потом в окне запуска 1с (при открытии - то, что на картинке), нажмите добавить и пропишите путь к распакованной папке - *\DB, запустите с галочкой в монопольном режиме.

P.S. Эта база чистая, если не имеете ни малейшего представления - поможет демо-версия (если нужно дам ссылку).

----------

bubon26 (31.10.2011)

----------


## bubon26

Cасибо вам, скорее всего ссылочка понадобиться, реально неимею прдставления. Может еще самаучитель найдем? Зарание спасибо!

---------- Post added at 17:29 ---------- Previous post was at 17:10 ----------

пишет порядок базы данных отличается от системного

----------


## Светялчок

> Cасибо вам, скорее всего ссылочка понадобиться, реально неимею прдставления. Может еще самаучитель найдем? Зарание спасибо!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 17:29 ---------- Previous post was at 17:10 ----------
> 
> пишет порядок базы данных отличается от системного


Надо отключить проверку порядка сортировки. Для этого создаем файл с именем ordnochk.prm. При размещении его в каталоге BIN (в папке установки 1С) проверка сортировки будет отключена для всех баз на данном ПК. Данный способ работает только с релизом 26 и выше.


Самоучитель тут http://ifolder.ru/26675358

----------


## vitamina

> [/COLOR]пишет порядок базы данных отличается от системного


А вообще ответ на любой вопрос можно получить в ИНЕТЕ. Набираешь в любом поисковике (yandex, google и т.д.) вопрос, типа
_Порядок сортировки, установленный для базы данных, отличается от системного!_ 
или
Установка 1С Предприятие 7.7 на Windows7
и щелкаешь на поиск. Ответов будет немеренно и можно найти достаточно толковые разъяснения.

----------


## delfinn

Подскажите, пожалуйста, где скачать "Конвертация данных " редакция 2.0.11.1 или выше (чтобы спр-ки выгрузить из 7-ки а потом загрузить в 8.2)

----------


## abrash

Может у кого есть сей продукт агентства Капитан "Программно-методический комплекс" «Перенос зарплата ПАРУС7 --> 1С ЗиК 7.7»

----------


## loin

[/COLOR]пишет порядок базы данных отличается от системного[/QUOTE]

Если вопрос еще актуален:

Запустить 1c. Выбрать нужную информационную базу и открыть её в режиме «Конфигуратор».
Меню «Администрирование» -> «Кодовая страница таблиц ИБ».
В окне «Кодовая страница таблиц ИБ» открываем пункт «Текущая системная установка» -> ОК.
На экране появится сообщение «При выполнении изменения кодовой страницы будут перестроены индексы всех таблиц данных Информационной Базы! Выполнить изменение кодовой страницы?» нажать кнопку «Да».
На сообщение «Кодовая страница изменена!» нажать OK.
Закрыть «Конфигуратор» и запустить Информационную Базу в обычном режиме 1С:Предприятие.

----------


## nis1972

Предпринимателя скиньте пожалуйста + отчетность последнюю

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С:Предприниматель 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.179 (установка) от 30.09.2011*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*Регламентированные отчеты за 3 квартал 2011 г: 1С:Предприниматель 7.7 Формы отчетности 11q3003 от 1.11.2011*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------

VeRkA4 (08.11.2011)

----------


## koysara

Если у кого-то есть, скиньте пожалуйста Бухгалтерия для бюджетных учреждений 7.70.629
Адрес koysara@mail.ru
Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## ofsasha

Всем привет)
Очень надо 7.7 Салон красоты.
Заранее спасибо)

----------


## chuff

Дайте, пожалуйста, УСН 7.7.181 проф - а то все ссылки мертвые

----------


## VeRkA4

Доброго всем дня! Не могу найти свеженький кладр, не подскажите где можно взять, 1С: 7.7, заранее спасибо)))

---------- Post added at 14:28 ---------- Previous post was at 13:44 ----------

Доброго всем дня! Не могу найти свеженький кладр, не подскажите где можно взять, 1С: 7.7, заранее спасибо)))

----------


## barho06

ищу 1С Предприятие 7.7 ,буду признателен , Заранее спасибо amir-84@bk.ru

----------


## cat1975

Скажите, пожалуйста, а 1с сельхозпредприятие ред.4 7.70.404 не обновлялась? а если есть по-новее, то покажите где.:)

----------


## nik_niz

Привет)
очень надо 1с "платежные документы" 7.70.333 
очень при очень))) спасибо заранее!!!!

----------


## Jackill88

Ищу старую конфигурацию Комплексная конфигурация для Украины АБТ 3.5.1. ПРОФ.

----------


## userrxx

Ищу обработку  Del_Shb.ert . Помогите . Скинте на мыло atlantis-777@mail.ru

----------


## lulu111

Здравствуйте! Очень нужно обновление или конфигурация *КТ-2000:Алкоголь. Торговля и склад Релиз 7.70.7036 от 04.07.2011.* Если есть у кого-нибудь, скиньте пожалуйста.

----------


## Kagero

Здравствуйте, есть конфигурация для ведения деятельности фитнес клуба, очень надо, помогите с этим вопросом.

----------


## chuff

> Дайте, пожалуйста, УСН 7.7.181 проф - а то все ссылки мертвые


Неужели ни у кого нетИ?

----------


## ronval

Ищу 1С Комплексная 459 !!!!!!!!
Да, понимаю, что бородатая конфа, но надо ))))

----------


## Wazzz

> Ищу 1С Комплексная 459 !!!!!!!!
> Да, понимаю, что бородатая конфа, но надо ))))


Выложил
http://ifolder.ru/27008149

---------- Post added at 13:07 ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 ----------




> Неужели ни у кого нетИ?


http://ifolder.ru/27008859
выложил

---------- Post added at 13:12 ---------- Previous post was at 13:07 ----------

Есть ли у кого эмулятор на Общепит ред. 6 УСН под 7.7
Видел на сайте отучалку от ключа для стандарт версии - не подходит.

Помогите пожалуйста - если кто владеет вопросом.

----------

chuff (18.11.2011), ronval (17.11.2011)

----------


## denis636

Всем привет. Чат в 1с существует? Если да то поделитесь

----------


## Марина Свит

нужна 1 с: предприятие дошкольное питание помогите кто может ......

----------


## Светялчок

> Добрый день, есть у кого КАМИН:Книга учета предпринимателя. Версия 1.0? Поделитесь, пожалуйста


Вопрос еще актуален, выложите, пожалуйста

----------


## eugand

> Всем привет. Чат в 1с существует? Если да то поделитесь


Для версии 7.7 производства Нефедова Сергея
http://upload.com.ua/get/902917645/1cv77_chat.rar

----------

denis636 (18.11.2011)

----------


## Njurick

Доброго времени суток!
Если у кото-то есть релиз 1С 7.7 Торговля и склад 7.70.935 (если не ошибаюсь первый в редакции 9.0) поделитесь пожалуйста! 
Очень надо.

----------


## vitamina

> Если у кото-то есть релиз 1С 7.7 Торговля и склад 7.70.935 (если не ошибаюсь первый в редакции 9.0) поделитесь пожалуйста!


здесь

----------


## dedtver

Электронный сборник рецептур рарус http://narod.ru/disk/31864599001/REC...x.torrent.html 
Написано что без диска не работает.

----------


## mikesi79

Здравствуйте ищу конфигурацию 1С Рарус Общепит УСН для платформы 7.7. Есть от Января 2010 7.70.167, нужна посвежее.
Буду очень признателен.

----------


## san8105

*1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 Типовая конфигурация ред. 2 Проф.*
_релиз 7.70.316 от 21.11.11
_
Ссылка1 / Ссылка2

*1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 Типовая конфигурация ред. 2 Баз.*
_релиз 7.70.316 от 21.11.11
_
Ссылка1 / Ссылка2

----------


## maks_er80

Здравствуйте поделитесь пожалуйста С/х предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН ред.1 релиз 26 или 27 очень нужно

----------


## Njurick

Пытаюсь победить перенос с 8.7 на 9.0, может быть у кого-то сохранился релиз Торговля и склад 7.70.911?

----------


## feter

Если у кого завалялся такой старый релиз буду очень благодарен. У клиента частично переписана конфа, а что переписано - никто не знает (давно было). Надо сравнить с типовой и выявить дописки, что можно было обновиться без потерь. Присылайте релиз или ссылку на feter@mail.ru.

----------


## vitamina

Торговля и склад 7.7 релиз 933  здесь

----------

feter (24.11.2011)

----------


## feter

> Торговля и склад 7.7 релиз 933  здесь


Премного благодарен.

----------


## spin

Если у кого найдется старый релиз 1С Бухгалтерии (7.70.453) буду очень благодарен. киньте ссылкой на spine@ngs.ru

----------


## dima4ka_63

У кого есть такая конфа 1С предприятие 7.7  конфигурация 1С-Рарус: Автотранспорт Стандарт? Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылочкой в личку!

----------


## Olga-

Здравствуйте, я ищу     1С:Предприятие(7.7)-Торговый дом.           (Астор)  Может у кого есть. Спасибо заранее. Мыло kaz-olga@mail.ru

----------


## zas2004

Софт-магазин есть у кого-нибудь? нужно не для работы, а для правки конфы в дом условиях

----------


## бабка

Нужны печатные формы КМ 6 для 1с 7.7, ред 1.3 (7.70.183)

----------


## Blackmen2002

Есть у кого печатная форма 4н для УСН, если есть, поделитесь...

----------


## Dolour

Добрый день ...HELP , *товарищи* . *Бухгалтерия 7.70.455* очень нужна , хотя бы MD от типовой ...Заранее спасибо .

----------


## irinanov

Скажите вы на

---------- Post added at 21:59 ---------- Previous post was at 21:58 ----------

скажите пожалуйста вы нашли конфигурацию? мне тоже очень нужна такая. если есть дайте ссылку. спасибо.

---------- Post added at 22:19 ---------- Previous post was at 21:59 ----------

Пожалуйста если у кого есть дайте ссылочку на конфигурацию континент-брокер или любую другую связанную со страхованием и работой брокеров. Заранее СПАСИБО.

----------


## SJ24

> Здравствуйте поделитесь пожалуйста С/х предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН ред.1 релиз 26 или 27 очень нужно


ЕСХН 7.70.027 http://depositfiles.com/files/glnbh6o96

----------


## bonifazi

Пожалуйста, выложите конфигурацию "Подрядчик строительства для 5 пользователей". Номер релиза 7.70.2364

----------


## Жорик Вартанов

Не вышел еще Подрядчик 64,сейчас 63-й от 15 ноября.
Не спорьте со мной,получаю обновления от производителя в день выхода релиза.

----------


## vitamina

> Не вышел еще Подрядчик 64,сейчас 63-й от 15 ноября.
> Не спорьте со мной,получаю обновления от производителя в день выхода релиза.


Ну а что тогда здесь находится

----------


## Жорик Вартанов

Понятия не имею что там находится,картинка с сайта импульса,сделана 8 минут назад:
http://s017.radikal.ru/i407/1112/be/63e0687a0fde.jpg
В разделе обновлений-63-ий.

----------


## tudimon

Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.5. c релиза 7.7.495 до актуального
нашел только 7.70.530 
заранее спасибо

----------


## kmvalter

Здравствуйте, люди добрые подскажите где взять 1с предприятие 7 заранее спасибо

----------


## hemulchik

> Понятия не имею что там находится,картинка с сайта импульса,сделана 8 минут назад:
> http://s017.radikal.ru/i407/1112/be/63e0687a0fde.jpg
> В разделе обновлений-63-ий.


Я так понимаю, никто не захотел ничего товарищу доказывать... И всё же, хотя бы сюда слабо заглядывать: http://www.1c.ru/rus/support/release...jsp?GroupID=88 ?
Я к чему это пишу, - для наивных, сам столкнулся с тем, что иногда Имульс-ИВЦ на своём сайте обновляются только недели через две после выхода релиза. А уведомление о выходе (по подписке) присылают на е-мэйл ещё в лучшем случае через неделю. Так что я сам предпочитаю скачать отсюда, хотя имею вполне официальную проплаченную возможность качать с их сайта, но на фиг нужно через месяц...

----------


## infooooo

1, KLADR с ИТС Ноябрь 2011г. тут
2. "Упрощенная система налогообложения", редакция 1.3. Релиз 7.70.185 от 18.08.2011 г. тут

----------

Didzhonis (24.12.2011)

----------


## vovchicnn

*kmvalter*, Помогу, причём со всеми компонентами и уже не требующие ключа защиты вообще. НО!!! Такие вещи я принципиально здесь не выкладываю. Пиши 1c-sos@rambler.ru с указанием темы. Вопрос решим.

----------


## artemka0882

*ПРОШУ ПОМОГИТЕ!!! ОЧЕНЬ НАДО, ГОД УЖЕ ИЩУ!!!! ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ ИЛИ УСТАНОВКА 1С 7.7 РАРУС - ОБЩЕПИТ - УСН!!!!*

----------


## vovchicnn

А лично меня откровенно БЕСЯТ попрошайки, которые просто пишут, что не хватает ума найти, причём пишут нагло, да ещё и сокращениями. Я многим отправлял такое, что ... мама не горюй! А в ответ: даже не поблагодарили! В итоге: буду давать ссылки ТОЛЬКО на платные файлообменники, надоело мне меценатством заниматься.

----------


## finetfile

Всем привет, прошу помощи чтобы разобраться в следующей ошибке 1с 7.7 Бюджет, при тестировании БД выдает следующее: *Проверка содержания справочнико**в. ДетализацияЭКР. Элемент 6. Для подчиненного элемента не удалось создать элемент в род. справочнике
Проверка содержания справочников.  Неисправимая ошибка.* Прога некорректно считает род. плату..

----------


## vovchicnn

*finetfile!* Вы немного не в том разделе заявку расположили! Это заказ на конкретную работу.
Я - профессиональный программер, готов взяться за Вашу проблему. Приходилось решать и более серьёзные вещи. Пишите 1c-sos@rambler.ru Обязательно укажите проблему, а то мне в своей почте проблемно отгадывать...

----------


## finetfile

я бы рад принять ваше предложение, но со своего кармана оплачивать работу вам не могу. а с рабочего места денег не дадут..сказали самому искать решение данной проблемы. родительская плата пошла минусами, за весь 2011 год..пробовал перепроводить  не помогает..чо делать хз.

----------


## Comrade2000

Прошу помощи! Весь день ищу в инете последние версии конфигурации "Торговля и склад"
имеется в наличии 7.70.964
в инете полно ссылок на 7.70.965
но все они ведут на фаилообменники, где файлы эти уже удалены по сроку давности
самая последняя версия 7.70.969, в инете есть только обновление, но я так понимаю надо пошагово обновлять с версии на версию
в общем хотел бы скачать сразу готовую последнюю конфигурацию 7.70.969, если есть ссылка, поделитесь плиз
если такой конфиги нету, то на подкиньте пожалуйста ссылку на последнюю нонфигу и обновления к ней
спасибо

----------


## vitamina

> ...хотел бы скачать сразу готовую последнюю конфигурацию 7.70.969, если есть ссылка, поделитесь плиз
> если такой конфиги нету, то на подкиньте пожалуйста ссылку на последнюю нонфигу и обновления к ней


Только что попробовал из этого поста #379, вроде как все качается...

P.S. Все остальные релизы 7.70.965 - 7.70.968 смотри в личке :)

----------

Comrade2000 (13.12.2011)

----------


## Comrade2000

> 7.70.965 - 7.70.968


не понадобились
7.70.969 встала без них
спасибо

----------


## vovchicnn

Господа! меня завалили просьбами о ломалове 8-ки. Плиз, не пишите мне в личку с такими просьбами, я замучался на E-mail рассылать. Ищите здесь http://www.mnogo-poleznogo.ru/ , тут этого добра на любой вкус и цвет.

----------


## Dolour

Нашел таки , Бухгалтерию 7.70.455 , кому тоже нужна пишите письма мелким шрифтом :p

----------


## Timret

очень нужно 1с для бюдж. учр. ЗиК Ред. 2.3 Обновление 7.70.316 и 7.70.317
Если есть обновление 1с для бюдж.учр. ЗиК Ред. 6.2 релиз 7.70.647

----------


## 0123

а какой пароль?

---------- Post added at 11:49 ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 ----------




> http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/f37mk6rzl
> 
>  вот здесь есть
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 минуту 51 секунду_
> 
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/files/e9zz3be4y   1__.part6.rar
> http://depositfiles.com/files/0gezwonll   1__.part5.rar
> ...


Пароль скажите отсюда

----------


## feter

> Здравствуйте, я ищу     1С:Предприятие(7.7)-Торговый дом.           (Астор)  Может у кого есть. Спасибо заранее. Мыло kaz-olga@mail.ru


Могу дать md. Но старый - 2008 года. Нужен?

----------


## Domicile

Люди, кто нибудь знает где взять обработку для свертки ЗиК 7.7 ? (чтобы в ЗУП не тащить данные по уволенным) Надо очень, горит :)

----------


## serggter

Отчет по страховым взносам с облагаемой базой (+группировки) 2011
http://infostart.ru/public/91672/
очень нужна эта обработка

----------


## JayMF

Коллеги, очень нужна конфигурация 1С Рарус Общепит 6.0 УСН, последний релиз насколько мне известно 181.
Скиньте пожалуйста e.nosense@yandex.ru, можно просто голый МД-шник. Спасибо!

----------


## Филимон

Друзья, нужна отчетность за 4-й квартал 2008 года для бухгалтерский учет 4.5. Не завалялась ли у кого? Мыло porozov2@rambler.ru

----------


## muravey77

У кого есть или где скачать бухгалтерский учёт в садоводческом товариществе

----------


## Владимир_71

У кого есть Бухгалтерия редакции 4.5 релиз 467 и 469?

----------


## Eugene_Nazarov

У кого-нить завалялась типовая бухия проф 7.70.473

----------


## usatov

Поделитесь пожалуйста Бухгалтерией типовая конф. 7.7 релиз 7.70.532

----------


## briz79

Дайте пожалуйста ТиС 7.70.932. Буду благодарен

----------


## kovboj777

Всем привет. Ребята, помогите найти 1С Предприниматель 7.7 Релиз 165 (установка). Буду очень признателен!

----------


## vb29

> Друзья, нужна отчетность за 4-й квартал 2008 года для бухгалтерский учет 4.5. Не завалялась ли у кого? Мыло porozov2@rambler.ru


https://rapidshare.com/files/5873257...3_20111221.rar[COLOR="Silver"]

---------- Post added at 15:39 ---------- Previous post was at 15:35 ----------




> У кого есть Бухгалтерия редакции 4.5 релиз 467 и 469?


https://rapidshare.com/files/2059634...7_20111221.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/3509136...9_20111221.rar[COLOR="Silver"]

---------- Post added at 15:42 ---------- Previous post was at 15:40 ----------




> У кого-нить завалялась типовая бухия проф 7.70.473


https://rapidshare.com/files/1528539...3_20111221.rar

---------- Post added at 15:44 ---------- Previous post was at 15:42 ----------




> Поделитесь пожалуйста Бухгалтерией типовая конф. 7.7 релиз 7.70.532


https://rapidshare.com/files/1467642...2_20111221.rar

---------- Post added at 15:48 ---------- Previous post was at 15:44 ----------




> Всем привет. Ребята, помогите найти 1С Предприниматель 7.7 Релиз 165 (установка). Буду очень признателен!


https://rapidshare.com/files/1497299...5_20111221.rar
Это обновление, но обычно обновления включают в себя все файлы от полной установки.

----------

Владимир_71 (25.12.2011), Филимон (21.12.2011)

----------


## RQQT

У кого есть, поделитесь, плз, *1С7.7 Предприятие Комплексной конфигурации для Украины 008 релиз* (бухгалтерия+торговля+склад  +зарплата+кадры). Можно просто md
Заранее премного благодарен.

----------


## x360

Ребят дайте плз ссылку на платформу (движок) 1с бухгалтерия 7.7

----------


## Светялчок

Есть у кого Конфигурация 7.7 "Dокумент А: Справка Б 3.02" ? (http://www.1c.ru/rus/products/1c/pre...olutionID=1099). Спасибо!

----------


## Tonych

Для бюджета отчетность выложите пожалуйста за 4кв 2011г.

----------


## anna20

Очень нужна Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.532 для 1с 7,7 бухгалтерия и регламнтная отчетность за 4 квартал 2011 года помагите 
плиз кто чем может

----------


## RQQT

У кого есть, поделитесь, плз, 1С7.7 Предприятие Комплексной конфигурации для Украины 008 релиз (бухгалтерия+торговля+скла  +зарплата+кадры). Можно просто md
 Заранее премного благодарен.

----------


## Jetta SPb

Добрый вечер, помогите, пожалуйста!!! Нужна платформа УСН, любой 1С (7-8), обшарила вроде весь сайт, нашла платформы только Предприятий, а УСН нет... киньте ссылочку, а... ? )

----------


## vadimvad

Вначале ставится платформа 1С (7.7 или 8.2), а затем конфигурация какая тебе нужна, в твоем случае УСН

----------


## Jetta SPb

Хмм... У меня стоит 1С 7.7. Предриятие, я хочу еще УСН, это получается мне надо скачать еще платформу 1С 7.7, и установить конфигурацию УСН? просто я когда скачивала Предприятие, я скчивала только одну программу... Запуталась уже совсем... Вчера скачивала с этого сайта кучу конфигураций, всё не подошло... (

----------


## vitamina

> Хмм... У меня стоит 1С 7.7. Предриятие, я хочу еще УСН, это получается мне надо скачать еще платформу 1С 7.7, и установить конфигурацию УСН? просто я когда скачивала Предприятие, я скчивала только одну программу... Запуталась уже совсем... Вчера скачивала с этого сайта кучу конфигураций, всё не подошло... (


Ну ладно.. Запустите 1С Предприятие, щелкните *Справка -> о Программе*. Что выдаст: Какое 1С Предприятие (7.70.027 ?), какая конфигурация (Конфигурация: Упрощенная система налогообложения 7.70.185 ?)

---------- Post added at 13:38 ---------- Previous post was at 13:34 ----------




> Есть у кого Конфигурация 7.7 "Dокумент А: Справка Б 3.02" ? (http://www.1c.ru/rus/products/1c/pre...olutionID=1099). Спасибо!


А вот этот _Dокумент А: Справка Б 3.02_ - это Торговля алкогольной продукцией, похоже? Чем к празднику порадуете! Боюсь, именно такую конфигурацию здесь не найдете...

----------


## Jetta SPb

[QUOTE=vitamina;203432]Ну ладно.. Запустите 1С Предприятие, щелкните *Справка -> о Программе*. Что выдаст: Какое 1С Предприятие (7.70.027 ?), какая конфигурация (Конфигурация: Упрощенная система налогообложения 7.70.185 ?)[COLOR="Silver"]

Там конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет 4,5"..

----------


## vitamina

> Там конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет 4,5"..


Ну а платформа видимо, 7.70.027. Бухгалтерский учет 4.5 - это *1С Бухгалтерия типовая*, версия сейчас последняя 7.70.532. А если хотите дополнительно установить *Упрощенная система налогообложения*, тогда идете в тему по конфигурациям СЮДА, выбираете УСН 7.70.187 ПРОФ (сетевая) либо БАЗОВАЯ, скачиваете *Установка* и запускайте на установку...

----------

Jetta SPb (26.12.2011)

----------


## Jetta SPb

> Ну а платформа видимо, 7.70.027. Бухгалтерский учет 4.5 - это *1С Бухгалтерия типовая*, версия сейчас последняя 7.70.532. А если хотите дополнительно установить *Упрощенная система налогообложения*, тогда идете в тему по конфигурациям СЮДА, выбираете УСН 7.70.187 ПРОФ (сетевая) либо БАЗОВАЯ, скачиваете *Установка* и запускайте на установку...


Я это вчера проделывала раз 10! Скачиваю... запускаю файл с расширением exe, и ничего не происходит!

----------


## vitamina

> Я это вчера проделывала раз 10! Скачиваю... запускаю файл с расширением exe, и ничего не происходит!


В каком смысле не происходит? Для установки конфигурации заходим в папку DISK1 и запускаем setup.exe, далее выбираем установку... Или не запускается setup.exe ?
Тогда какая система стоит на компе? WINDOWS XP, WINDOWS-7 (x32)  или WINDOWS-7 (x64)

----------


## Jetta SPb

> В каком смысле не происходит? Для установки конфигурации заходим в папку DISK1 и запускаем setup.exe, далее выбираем установку... Или не запускается setup.exe ?
> Тогда какая система стоит на компе? WINDOWS XP, WINDOWS-7 (x32)  или WINDOWS-7 (x64)


У меня Windows 7 - 32, Я захожу в DISK1, запускаю setup.exe, он спрашивает разрешения на запуск, говорю ДА, и ... всё... ничего нет.. Я уже все антивирусы отключала, скачивала разные версии, ничего..

----------


## vitamina

> У меня Windows 7 - 32, Я захожу в DISK1, запускаю setup.exe, он спрашивает разрешения на запуск, говорю ДА, и ... всё... ничего нет.. Я уже все антивирусы отключала, скачивала разные версии, ничего..


Запуск setup.exe с правами администратора надо делать, 
либо могу дома установку сделать и залить, но это вечером...

----------


## Jetta SPb

> Запуск setup.exe с правами администратора надо делать, 
> либо могу дома установку сделать и залить, но это вечером...


Да вроде всё с администраторскими правами.. Дома вечером еще раз помучаюсь, спасибо за помощь, я тогда вечером еще зайду чтоб посмотреть )

----------


## philosopher59

Помогите найти конфигурацию "Бухгалтерcкий учет бюджетных учреждений Украины, редакция 2.0" Проф релиз 7.70.241

----------


## JonnyWizard

Ищу РАРУС: Общепит 6.0 для УСН мож есть у кого?

----------


## arhspi

Доброго времени суток.
Скиньте ссылку плиз на 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигурация для бюджетных учреждений ред.6.2 - *7.70.647*

----------


## JonnyWizard

Сорри за офтоп - ВСЕХ с НАСТУПАЮЩИМ НГ.

----------


## Светялчок

> Да вроде всё с администраторскими правами.. Дома вечером еще раз помучаюсь, спасибо за помощь, я тогда вечером еще зайду чтоб посмотреть )


У меня так и не получилось в таком варианте запустить... Установила на Win XP, а потом перенесла папку с установленной базой на Win 7.

----------


## Andrey-KA

Здравствуйте. Ищу конфигурацию 1С Предприниматель 7.7 рел. 142. Помогите пожалуйста. Заранее благодарен

----------


## senco

Здравствуйте. Нужна 1С 7.7 Юкола Автосервис (Беларусь)

----------


## Avatar_101

Народ помогите пожалуйста нужна конфигурация ТиС  и Комплексная с встроенным штрих кодом в печатные формы у кого есть поделитесь

Avatar_101@mail.ru
Зарание благодарен

----------


## RQQT

У кого есть, поделитесь, плз, *1С7.7 Предприятие Комплексной конфигурации для Украины 008 релиз* (бухгалтерия+торговля+скла  +зарплата+кадры). Можно просто md
 Заранее премного благодарен.

----------


## djaffic

Добрый день.
Нужна конфигурация 1С7.7 Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения (ред. 4.5) релиз 503 проф.
Заранее благодарен.

---------- Post added at 14:23 ---------- Previous post was at 14:05 ----------

Приношу свои извинения. конфигурация называется 1с77 "Бухгалтерский учет (бюджет) ред.5" релиз 503

----------


## iva1957

Вот ссылка ("Бухгалтерский учет (бюджет) ред.5" релиз 503)

http://depositfiles.com/files/718a1r7ms

----------

djaffic (09.01.2012)

----------


## lobster

Всех с Новым годом. Ищу "Экспресс-проверка ведения учета для 1С: Бухгалтерия 7.7 ", хотелось посмотреть, что это такое. Может у кого есть ссылка.

----------


## galeena

ищу Бухгалтерия 7.7 , Зарплата и кадры 7.7, торговля и склад 7.7 релиз и редакция любые. для win 7, 64. ссылки рабочие

----------


## Андрея

Добрый день, Анна20!
зайдите по ссылки 
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...сти/page23
на страничке ниже увидите ссылки на рег.отчетности за 4 кв.2011

----------


## Zen13

Поделитесь пожалуйста Бухгалтерией 7.70.522 релиз (не опечатка, именно 522). zenka13@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## dvs09

Ребята, у кого есть конфигурация 1С 7.7 "автосервис  СТО" от Юкола или аналогичная конфигурация других разработчиков. Поделитесь плиз

----------


## ankr

*Zen13*
Бухгалтерия релиз 7.70.522
*Ссылка* 

---------- Post added at 16:10 ---------- Previous post was at 15:56 ----------

Кто-нибудь может поделиться комплексной 7.7 конфигурацией, релиз 479...?

----------

Zen13 (06.01.2012)

----------


## Tata7772

Добрый день!
С праздниками всех! Добра и Счастья!)))
Может кто подскажет - есть ли у кого ссылки на внешние отчеты про проверке, например, НДС, прибыли и т.д. Может у кого есть обработка для проверки правильности расчетов в у.е. или в валюте по ПБУ 3/2006?
Помогите, пожалуйста, если не жалко! Нужно много что проверить, хотелось бы "убыстрить" процесс, не рассчитывая ничего в Экселе!!!)))
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## jink2

Всем здраствуйте. Помогите киньте ссылку на конфиг  1с:Предприятие 7.7 Супербухгалтерия 5.3 от Авент-Софт. (7.70.53.03))

----------


## SpiritBad

У кого нибудь есть "Конвертация данных"И? для 7

----------


## Светялчок

> У кого нибудь есть "Конвертация данных"И? для 7


17.11.2011 	 Конфигурация "Конвертация данных" 	7.70.147
http://ifolder.ru/27990787

----------


## Kseniya

Поделитесь пож-та файлами новой счет фактуры для 7.7, говорят их уже выложили на тех поддержке...во вторник уже работать выходят хотелось бы порадовать бухгалтеров уже созданной корректной формой.
Самой сделать не сложно, просто не хочется что-то упустить в законе...вдруг ни ту черточку или тире поставлю :-)
заранее большое спасибо

----------


## Светялчок

> Поделитесь пож-та файлами новой счет фактуры для 7.7, говорят их уже выложили на тех поддержке...во вторник уже работать выходят хотелось бы порадовать бухгалтеров уже созданной корректной формой.
> Самой сделать не сложно, просто не хочется что-то упустить в законе...вдруг ни ту черточку или тире поставлю :-)
> заранее большое спасибо


Для 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 типовая http://ifolder.ru/27991216
 Для 1С:Торговля 7.7 http://ifolder.ru/27991217

----------

Lias (13.01.2012), Viktam (09.01.2012)

----------


## SpiritBad

Спасибо!!!

----------


## djaffic

> Вот ссылка ("Бухгалтерский учет (бюджет) ред.5" релиз 503)
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/files/718a1r7ms


спасибо большое!!! очень выручили.

----------


## emil116

Есть ли у кого нибудь конф. под запчасти камазИ?

----------


## Sidorova_Masha

Добрый вечер. Очень нужна конфигурация 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7 релиз 484. В архиве ссылка не работает. :(
Помогите, пожалуйста... Выложите если у кого-нибудь она есть. Заранее, огромное спасибо.

----------


## boardru

У кого есть Конфигурация "Вещевое довольствие" 7.70.004

----------


## kvn1989

Здравствуйте. Немогли бы у кого есть конечно скинуть ссылку на обновление :
Конфигурация "Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет." 7.70.423
Заранее большое спасибо!!!

----------


## Tancik_86

Доброе время суток! есть у кого конфигурация Камин релиз 68 сетевая ПРОФ,проблема с подбором поролей. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## vitamina

КАМИН 2.0.068 здесь

----------


## Tancik_86

Доброе время суток! есть у кого конфигурация Камин релиз 68 сетевая ПРОФ,проблема с подбором поролей. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## kyrganova

здравствуйте!! очень нужна платформа 1с 7.7 бухгалтерия любая конфигурация, для винды 7 ,64 бит .  спасибочки)

----------


## Kirich

Здравствуйте. Нужна конфигурация ТиС 7.70.935

----------


## andreymr

Всем Здравствуйте подскажите где взять отчетность Минсельхоза РФ за 4 квартал 2011годаИИ GVC.ru не идет ибо там она за 3 квартал

----------


## Zombokotik

> Добрый вечер. Очень нужна конфигурация 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7 релиз 484. В архиве ссылка не работает. :(
> Помогите, пожалуйста... Выложите если у кого-нибудь она есть. Заранее, огромное спасибо.


ссылка в личке.

----------

Sidorova_Masha (19.01.2012)

----------


## Barin

Приветствую! Ищу конфигурацию или MD ТиС 7.70.875. Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Black_Flute

Здравствуйте все! Очень нужен релиз конфигурации 1С Бухгалтерия r770487. Помогите, пожалуйста! Заранее, ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!

----------


## Alex_Sv

Добрый день всем! есть ли у кого-нить конф. ЗиК 7.70.139. Формы отчетности за 1 квартал 2012. Заранее, спасибо.

----------


## Solovec

Нужен Атолл драйвер который не требует ключа. Тоесть до 6 версии. Есть у кого?

----------


## Hristofor

Добрый день! Нужна справка 0504833 о переходе на новый план счетов в Бюджетной бухгалтерии 77, справка нужна для годового отчёта, вручную очень не хочется заполнять.

----------


## Zombokotik

> Добрый день всем! есть ли у кого-нить конф. ЗиК 7.70.139. Формы отчетности за 1 квартал 2012. Заранее, спасибо.


http://narod.ru/disk/37567310001/R770319.rar.html

---------- Post added at 23:05 ---------- Previous post was at 22:57 ----------




> Здравствуйте все! Очень нужен релиз конфигурации 1С Бухгалтерия r770487. Помогите, пожалуйста! Заранее, ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!


http://narod.ru/disk/37568065001/R770487.rar.html

---------- Post added at 23:18 ---------- Previous post was at 23:05 ----------




> *Zen13*
> Бухгалтерия релиз 7.70.522
> *Ссылка* 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 16:10 ---------- Previous post was at 15:56 ----------
> 
> Кто-нибудь может поделиться комплексной 7.7 конфигурацией, релиз 479...?




http://narod.ru/disk/37569512001/R770479.rar.html

---------- Post added at 23:27 ---------- Previous post was at 23:18 ----------




> Здравствуйте. Ищу конфигурацию 1С Предприниматель 7.7 рел. 142. Помогите пожалуйста. Заранее благодарен


http://narod.ru/disk/37570410001/R770142.rar.html

---------- Post added at 23:28 ---------- Previous post was at 23:27 ----------

----------

Lias (13.01.2012)

----------


## Timret

Пожалуйста очень нужно обновление 1C:Предприятие 7.7 ЗиК ред. 6.2 релиз 7.70.315, 7.70.316, 7.70.317, 7.70.318, 7.70.319

----------


## Zombokotik

> Здравствуйте. Нужна конфигурация ТиС 7.70.935


http://narod.ru/disk/37581800001/R770935.rar.html

----------


## БиZone

Помогите пожалуйста проблема с регламентной отчетностью:
1С 7.7 Бухгалтерия для бюджетных учреждений 7.70.647 после обновления регламентной отчетности при попытке выполнения контроля выдаёт ниже следующее:

 НаименованиеПоказателя = СокрЛП(Таблица.Область(СРа  дел1 + Стр).Текст); 
{D:\BASES\1SBUD62_2011\EXTFORMS\RP11Q4.GRP\F140_1C  R.ERT(535)}: Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (Текст)
НаименованиеПоказателя = СокрЛП(Таблица.Область(СРа  дел1 + Стр).Текст); 
{D:\BASES\1SBUD62_2011\EXTFORMS\RP11Q4.GRP\F140_1C  R.ERT(535)}: Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (Текст)
СтрокиГрафы.Установить(Раз  дел1 + Стр, Таблица.Область(СРаздел1 + Стр).Текст);
{D:\BASES\1SBUD62_2011\EXTFORMS\RP11Q4.GRP\F173CR.  ERT(573)}: Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (Текст)

И в отдельном окне:

-- Внутриформенные контрольные соотношения отсутствуют.

Что нужно сделать чтобы исправить ситуацию?

----------


## Anat2010

В отчетности нет файла с контрольными соотношениями с расширением *.CLR

----------


## габриель

А как настроить в 1С 7,7 Предприятие товарно-транспортные накладные?

----------


## lednic

- = *Р А З Ы С К И В А Е Т С Я* = -
*1С:Свод отчетов 7.7*
Пожалуйста

----------


## lednic

- = *Р А З Ы С К И В А Е Т С Я* = -
*1С:Свод отчетов 7.7*
Пожалуйста!!!

----------


## 3c2b@bk.ru

Помогите скачать 188  ПРОФ релиз,533 ПРОФ релиз, регламентированную отчетность за 4 квартал 2011г., 1 квартал 2012 г.

----------


## Barin

Приветствую! Ищу конфигурацию ТиС от *7.70.875 до 7.70.879*. Заранее спасибо!!!

----------

Thunder_ESA (06.06.2013)

----------


## Avatar_101

Народ помогите пожалуйста нужна конфигурация ТиС и Комплексная с встроенным штрих кодом в печатные формы у кого есть поделитесь

Avatar_101@mail.ru
Зарание благодарен

----------


## stavjustvnk

Дайте пожайлуста рабочую ссылочку на 1С Вещевое довольствие 7.70.001 от 24.11.2006

----------


## otad

Всем день добрый.
Подкиньте у кого есть "Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет." 423 
otad@otad.msk.ru
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## vitamina

> Всем день добрый.
> Подкиньте у кого есть "Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет." 423 
> otad@otad.msk.ru
> Заранее благодарен.


здесь

----------

otad (16.01.2012)

----------


## otad

> здесь


Даже не ожидал так быстро :-)
Огромное спасибо!

----------


## svetlanamat

Сами мы не местные - из Узбекистана! споможите чем можете! Можно конфу 7.7 для мясокомбината? буду благодарна.

----------


## Марианнка

плиз срочно срочно нужна конфигурация 1С: Школьное Питание ПРОФ,для дипломной работы,помогите:(пойдет любая версия,нужен только пример

----------


## boardru

> Дайте пожайлуста рабочую ссылочку на 1С Вещевое довольствие 7.70.001 от 24.11.2006


7.70.001

7.70.003

Выложите пожалуйста 1С Вещевое довольствие 7.70.004!!!
:drinks:

----------


## Wazzz

Люди помогите, если у кого есть отученная от ключа конфигурация
Предприятие 7.7 Альфа-авто: Автозапчасти+автошины 

очень нада....

----------


## Sidorova_Masha

Большое спасибо. :)

----------


## primis

Всех приветствую!!
Ищу  7.7 Торговля+Склад релизы с 938 по 954

----------


## IEEE1394

Не могу найти отученную от денег (или эмулятор) версию для 7.7 ломбард 2.0   4.93

----------


## Светялчок

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, 1с7: Алкоголь. Спасибо!

----------


## alanbar

Всем день добрый.
Поделитесь дистрибутивом 1с свод отчетов 7.7 или хотя бы последними его обновлениями
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## alanbar

Всем день добрый.
Поделитесь дистрибутивом 1с свод отчетов 7.7 или хотя бы последними его обновлениями
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## габриель

добрый день.помогите найти установочный файл учета договоров в 1с 7,7

----------


## stalker17

Есть у кого-нить установка 19 релиза платформы 7.7 ? Поделитесь пожалуйста, для экспериментов :)

----------


## Aniskin86

Необходим переход с редакции 3.0 на редакцию 4.5 комплексной конфигурации, соответственно нужны  обновления с 05.02.2002 по сентябрь 2003.
Может у кого есть комплексные конфигурации редакций: 4.0; 4.2; 4.3; 4.4. для 1с 7.7
Искал по форуму и в интернете, но к сожалению нашел лишь редакцию 4.5, более ранние ссылки на скачку уже удалены

----------


## 12345_Ak

Добрый день.
Поделитесь пожалуйста дистрибутивом 1с управление клининговой компанией 

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Sim4ol

Доброе утро.
Помогите, может у кого-то есть релиз Бухгалтерии общей 7.70.424. Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## warkan

День добрый!
Люди, может есть у кого конфа АТОЛ-овская, которая с ключиком идёт, так, чтоб с этим ключиком нормально (не в режиме Демо) работал атоловский дравер устройств ввода?
Собственно нужен сам ключик (ну можно и с эмулятором) - его дамп.
А то надо заставить работать чудной сканер штрихкодов (Metrologic MS9540 VoyagerCG), а он иначе, как "эмуляция клавиатуры" работать не хочет. И событие в 7.7 от него только атоловский драйвер генерирует. (А так как он теперича платный, то в демо-режиме срабатывает с 10 секундной задержкой).
Пособите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Aron052

Попробуй
http://files.mail.ru/XQQHXF

---------- Post added at 11:06 ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 ----------




> День добрый!
> Люди, может есть у кого конфа АТОЛ-овская, которая с ключиком идёт, так, чтоб с этим ключиком нормально (не в режиме Демо) работал атоловский дравер устройств ввода?
> Собственно нужен сам ключик (ну можно и с эмулятором) - его дамп.
> А то надо заставить работать чудной сканер штрихкодов (Metrologic MS9540 VoyagerCG), а он иначе, как "эмуляция клавиатуры" работать не хочет. И событие в 7.7 от него только атоловский драйвер генерирует. (А так как он теперича платный, то в демо-режиме срабатывает с 10 секундной задержкой).
> Пособите, пожалуйста!


пробуй
http://files.mail.ru/XQQHXF

----------


## Крама

Ищу внешний отчет : Книга учета доходов и расходов (ИП на ОСНО )1С Предприятие 7.7

----------


## Светялчок

> Ищу внешний отчет : Книга учета доходов и расходов (ИП на ОСНО )1С Предприятие 7.7


для бухгалтерии?

----------


## Крама

Для бухгалтерии? -  Да.

----------


## GTi

Господа, поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией для управления автотранспортом. Спасибо
Можно на почту dmitrijstefanenkov@yandex.ru

----------


## Светялчок

> Для бухгалтерии? -  Да.


релиз 1.0.035 Программного продукта Упрощенка-15 .

http://ifolder.ru/26958113

перед установкой прочтите инструкцию.

----------


## gs123

Добрый день.
Очень нужна конфигурация "Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты", релиз 7.70.129
Заранее огромнейшее спасибо!

----------


## dr1v3rru1

Дорого времени суток!
есть у кого нибудь  для 1с 7.7 штрих-м кассир "гранула ЕНВД" ломаная?

----------


## Negod

Люди, помощи!
Есть конфигурация "Сервисный центр v. 3.2.19", по-видимому от БизнесПартнер, сетевая.
Возникла необходимость отучить от USB-ключика, может у кого есть лекарство или уже леченая конфига любой версии?
Просьба выслать на negod@mail.ru

----------


## Zokerr

У кого есть или кто может помочь с обработкой для закрытия счетов. При закрытии 20 сч. складывается следующая ситуация Все счета включая 23,25,26 были закрыты остатки по 00 и при закрытии 20 вновь появляются остатки... Поделитесь опытом или обработкой для закрытия и анализа процедуры закрытия.

----------


## mike2005

Квартплата Инфокрафт Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН) 188.
помогите с лекарством- очень нужно

----------


## mdv67

*gs123*,И я ищу если повезет сообщи ну и я в свою очередь....

----------


## СоняБлювштейн

выручите, пожалуйста...очень нужен релиз 7.70.506  только на почту, а то ссылки "бьют" быстро:  pestova08@yandex.ru

----------


## Hrundeel2

Господа завсегдатаи! Подскажите, у кого-нить есть конфигурация "Автосалон... Автосервис..." для 7.7 или любой 8-ки ? Все ссылки ,что нашел, не рабочие

----------


## Дама

Помогите, пожалуйста. Запускаю 1С, УСН, релиз.7.70.188 и мне выдает /Выполняется проверка необходимых обновлений информационной базы.
СпрВидыВычетов.Записать(); 
{Обработка.ОбновлениеИБ.Фо? ?ма.Модуль(1425)}: Код не уникальный!/
Что делать?

Программа Камин 2.0 начисляет НДФЛ на пособие по беременности. Что делать?

----------


## THEBESTolo4b

Всем доброго времени суток, подскажите пожалуйста где можно найти обновление ЕСХН на конфигурацию 7.70.025, и какая оптимальная на сегоднешний день?

----------


## Zokerr

*THEBESTolo4b*,этим вопросом уже занят два месяца но пока без результативно. Ищу и ищу нигде нет как то по ссылке и в ветке находил 23 но больше нет ничего ... Поделись если есть .... или найдешь

----------


## Andrei07

Уважаемые Форумчане!!! Кто может посоветовать 1С 7.7 для ювелирного магазина конфигурацию для бухгалтерии....

----------


## THEBESTolo4b

*Zokerr*, слушай у меня тоже стоит посути 23, может он и вовсе не обновлялся?))

----------


## vinnikova

Здравствуйте, очень нужен релиз 7.70.504 для бухгалтерии! поделитесь, пожалуйста, ссылкой

----------


## SGD

Здравствуйте форумчане подскажите у кого есть новые формы обмена с казначейством?
Спасибо.

----------


## Ineibet

Здраствуйте! Пожайлуста можете скинуть на почту ineibet@mail.ru Регламентированную Отчётность за 4 квартал 2011 и 1 квартал 2012. 1С 7.7 Редакция для Казахстана. Заранее благодарен =)))))

----------


## pproki

Помогите, надо обновить конфигурацию Торговля+Склад редакция 9.2 релиз 7.70.959 до текущего релиза.
может у кого-нибудь есть подборка обновлений :)

----------


## Businka

> Помогите, надо обновить конфигурацию Торговля+Склад редакция 9.2 релиз 7.70.959 до текущего релиза.
> может у кого-нибудь есть подборка обновлений :)


Для обновления семерки достаточно последнего обновления.

---------- Post added at 22:38 ---------- Previous post was at 22:31 ----------




> Здравствуйте, очень нужен релиз 7.70.504 для бухгалтерии! поделитесь, пожалуйста, ссылкой


Скачать 504.rar с WebFile.RU

---------- Post added at 23:20 ---------- Previous post was at 22:38 ----------




> Здравствуйте все! Очень нужен релиз конфигурации 1С Бухгалтерия r770487. Помогите, пожалуйста! Заранее, ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!


Скачать R770487.rar с WebFile.RU

---------- Post added at 23:41 ---------- Previous post was at 23:20 ----------




> Всех приветствую!!
> Ищу  7.7 Торговля+Склад релизы с 938 по 954


938, 939, 940, 941, 942, 943, 944, 945, 946, 947, 950, 953
Скачать ТиС.rar с WebFile.RU
Остальных к сожалению нет.

----------


## СоняБлювштейн

отдельное СПАСИБО для Аллы Чернышевой :drinks:

----------


## УтштМЫ

Доброго времени суток.
Очень нужны и ищу 7.7 Торговля+Склад релизы 959 и 961.
Если есть возможность сборсьте ссылки на vladenin2000@yandex.ru

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Damnika

Пожалуйста скиньте 1с: предприятие проф 7.70.506 релиз

---------- Post added at 22:52 ---------- Previous post was at 22:50 ----------

Здравствуйте, очень нужен релиз *7.70.506* для бухгалтерии! поделитесь, пожалуйста, ссылкой

---------- Post added at 22:53 ---------- Previous post was at 22:52 ----------

Здравствуйте, очень нужен релиз *7.70.506* для бухгалтерии! поделитесь, пожалуйста, ссылкой

----------


## vitamina

Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.506 от 09.04.2009 -> скачать c rghost

----------

Damnika (28.01.2012)

----------


## Damnika

Наконец-таки он нашелся! СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## schaps

Вопрос
Как установить конфиг. подрядчик для 1С7.7
А где свеженькую взять?

----------


## john54nsk

Помогите найти КТ-2000:Алкоголь. Торговля и Склад. ПОЖАЛУЙСТА! горю..

----------


## vitamina

> Вопрос
> Как установить конфиг. подрядчик для 1С7.7
> А где свеженькую взять?


 Если имеется в виду подрядчик строительства, то может э т а ?
А здесь лекарство обсуждается...

----------

ara2 (01.04.2012)

----------


## Mystery2010

Помогите пожалуйста, очень нужна конфигурация "КТ-2000:Алкоголь" для 1с 7.7 или что нибудь подобное для оптовой пивной базы. Заранее спасибо

----------


## lucky74

Очень нужны релизы конфигурации 1с бухгалтерия 7.70.484 485 и 486 Заранее спасибо!

----------


## vitamina

*lucky74*

*484,485* в личке.  *7.70.486* - нет

----------


## schaps

Спасибо за ссылки
Вопрос
Как установить конфиг. подрядчик для 1С7.7

Депаю по инструкции в 1с7.7 подрядчик строительства
А все равно ключ просит

Инструкция файл здесь
http://narod.ru/disk/39056904001/%D0...D0%BA.rar.html

Кто-то может разжевать?
Хотел бы потренироваться в конфиг.

----------


## 658078

Добрый день.
Ищу 1С:Налогоплательщик 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация релиз. 7.70.239. Заранее благодарен.
658078@mail.ru

----------


## vitamina

> 7.70.486 на сайте http://mal-alexander.narod2.ru/


  Ой!  vip-file - это круто!!! (тока не люблю устанавливать на комп еще какие-то левые программы [от vip-file], итак забит)

----------


## CyII

Добрый день, нужен релиз 7.70.492 конфигурации Бухгалтерия, заранее спасибо!

----------


## vitamina

*CyII*, 7.70.492 в личке

----------


## Zokerr

Для удобства работы более 250 обработок для конфигураций 7.7. от переноса данных БД до переномерации документов, от групповой печати до ... Есть все на любой вкус 
http://vip-file.com/download/15608.1...5_250.rar.html
Зеркало http://letitbit.net/download/35302.3..._250.rar.html
ПАРОЛЬ к архиву* raruss*

----------


## veller

Будте любезны ссылку на 535 релиз!!!! И кто знает, как установить новую платёжку в семёркеИ Спасибо!!!

----------


## albug

> Будте любезны ссылку на 535 релиз!!!! И кто знает, как установить новую платёжку в семёркеИ Спасибо!!!


Ссылку на этот релиз смотри в соседней ветке. http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...-ССЫЛКИ-!!!
Я брал вот от сюда (Скачай конфигурацию с сайта http://mal-alexander.narod2.ru Бух. учет - "Конфигурация с исправлением 535")

----------


## staj_ne

Выручите, пожалуйста, срочно нужен md-шник от бух7.7 483 релиза.

----------


## staj_ne

Требуется именно эмдэшник. Установочный у меня есть. Не ставится с Win7X64

----------


## NKSV

Доброго времени суток :)

Может у кого-нибудь есть раритетная 
1С: "Торговля и склад" ред.8 (7.70.811) от 16.03.2000 (м.б.2007) ? 

Заранее благодарю :)

----------


## Yulia1

Добрый день. 
Может у кого-то есть конфигурация "Торговля и склад" релиз 7.70.932? Заранее большое спасибо

----------


## sn_ud

Здравствуйте! Сразу прошу прощения, если что-то не так напишу: я чайник в 1с полный.
В фирме установлена 1С предприятие 7.7 (сетевая версия) 7.7.027
Конфигурация Бухгалтерский учет редакция 4.5 (7.70.522). 
У кого есть желание и возможность, помогите обновить программу до актуального состояния. Ну и отчетные формы за 4 квартал 2011 и 1 квартал 2012 годов. Столкнулся с 1С практически впервые, в голове полная каша. Непонятно где, что качать, везде денег требуют. В общем, полная засада :(

----------


## vitamina

> Здравствуйте! Сразу прошу прощения, если что-то не так напишу: я чайник в 1с полный.
> В фирме установлена 1С предприятие 7.7 (сетевая версия) 7.7.027
> Конфигурация Бухгалтерский учет редакция 4.5 (7.70.522). 
> У кого есть желание и возможность, помогите обновить программу до актуального состояния. Ну и отчетные формы за 4 квартал 2011 и 1 квартал 2012 годов. Столкнулся с 1С практически впервые, в голове полная каша. Непонятно где, что качать, везде денег требуют. В общем, полная засада :(


Ищи в первую очередь типа Скачать Медленно или Бесплатно, затем на предложение дать номар телефона щелкай на Спасибо, не надо  или Нет, спасибо  и будет тебе бесплатно...

----------

sn_ud (02.02.2012)

----------


## bonifazi

День добрый, помогите получить конфигурацию конфигурацию "Подрядчик стр-ва 2.3" 5-польз.Номер релиза: 7.70.2366

----------


## Zeliboba6600

Может у кого остался раритет. Торговля 8.7 последнего 870 релиза. Не могу без него данные в 9.2 выгрузить. Заранее спасибо за помощь/
pitbull6600@yandex.ru

----------


## Smirvad

Надо на Предприятие обновление конфигурации "Квартплата и паспортный стол" знаю что последний релиз 3.50. разработчик ИТЦ "ЭФФЕКТ-ИНФОРМ" Спасайте.

----------


## pavdff

Досталась база - Бухгалтерия   релиз 479 .   Если есть у кого-нибудь обновления  до  513    или  до последнего релиза    - выложите пожалуйста, можно  ссылку  p_a_v_d@mail.ru

----------


## changer77

Присоединяюсь к предыдущему просящему)...с 490 по 500й бы, конфигурация Бухгалтерия 7.7 редакция 4.5)

----------


## anos

в Бух 534 старая форма 2-НДФЛ. Техподдержка 1С говорит, что новую можно скачать с их сайта ( с 30 янв.2012г.) в виде внешнего отчета.
А как  и где это делается?  А может у кого уже есть?

----------


## Наг

Всем привет. Народ, мб у кого-нибудь сохранилось такое древнее обновление: 1с бухгалтерия релиз 464? Скиньте пожалуйста на rghost (ну или куда Вам удобнее)
Спасибо добрым людям, всё найдено :)

----------


## Shena

Добрый вечер, оченьочень надо ЗиК 7.70.274. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Тарасик

Добрый вечер,может быть кто нибудь подскажет,для сдачи персонифицированного отчета за 2011 год ввели две новые формы СЗВ-6-3 и АДВ-6-4,а в обновлении их нет.Где их найти?Помогите плиз.

----------


## alex_phantom

> Где их найти?


Подготовка сведений ПФР - вторая закладка.

----------

Тарасик (02.02.2012)

----------


## Тарасик

Огромное спасибо!!!!все нашла

----------


## Businka

> Добрый вечер, оченьочень надо ЗиК 7.70.274. Заранее спасибо.


Скачать R770274.rar с WebFile.RU

----------

Shena (02.02.2012)

----------


## Blackmen2002

Поделитесь у кого есть релизами торговли от 944 до 967 плз...

----------


## Ткачев

Поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть "Заказчик строительства 7.70.160"

----------


## hemulchik

Можно, пожалуйста, следующую конфу: 02.02.2012 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Подрядчик стр-ва 2.3" 5-польз. 7.70.2367

----------


## goga59

всем салам! есть у кого семерка свод отчетов после 7.70.208 ?  :)
спасибо :)

----------


## unholy

Присоединяюсь к просящему. Очень интересует релиз 7.70.160 заказчик строительства 1.0 =)

----------


## Amisoft

Нужна конфигурация (последняя) Бухгалтерия Сельскохозяйственного Предприятия для 7.7. Расскажите как обновлять эту конфигурацию. Стоит: 422.
Заранее большое спасибо.

----------

efremkos (09.03.2012)

----------


## emil116

Здравствуйте! Интересует один вопрос! Видел довольно много сайтов с каталогами со структурой:

Каталог - автозапчасти камаз
10-Двигатель (например: 

1 Балка поддержки опоры (ОАО КАМАЗ) 1001171-5320 шт. 
2 Блок двигателя 011 (ОАО КАМАЗ) 1002011.740 шт. 
3 Блок двигателя ЕВРО (ОАО КАМАЗ) 1002012.740.21 шт. 

В двигателе находится все из чего его собирают: шайбы, болты, поршневая и тд. Просто остается только поставить цены . 

12-Система выпуска газа
13-Система охлаждения
16-Сцепление
17-Коробка передач
18-Коробка раздаточная
22-Валы карданные
... и тд.



Спрашивал, никто не может дать ясного ответа, только сказали что точно 1с. Как завести такой каталог?

Буду очень благодарен за помощь!

----------


## nadin789

Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на 504 релиз комплексной конфигурации. Очень надо.

----------


## letun911

Можно, пожалуйста, следующую конфу: 02.02.2012 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Подрядчик стр-ва 2.3" 5-польз. 7.70.2367  (Очень Нужно)

----------


## vitamina

> Можно, пожалуйста, следующую конфу: 02.02.2012 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Подрядчик стр-ва 2.3" 5-польз. 7.70.2367  (Очень Нужно)


 здесь



> Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на 504 релиз комплексной конфигурации. Очень надо.


 в личке...

----------

hemulchik (06.02.2012), rlg (05.02.2012)

----------


## 6amo

Всем привет!  Нужна помощь, надо обновить *1С Предприятие 7.7 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", редакция 4.5 релиз 7.70.486*, где взять такие древние релизы ума не приложу, дайте ссылку если у кого завалялись, или может есть какой-нибудь другой способ обновить ?

----------


## vitamina

> Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", редакция 4.5 релиз 7.70.486[/B], где взять такие древние...


 в личке

----------

6amo (05.02.2012)

----------


## PavelSed

У кого есть возможность скачать (или уже есть в наличии) ? Помогите !!! 


1. Документы "Табель", "Начисление больничного", "Начисление отпуска" для конфигурации Бухгалтерский учет 7.7 ( http://infostart.ru/public/74269/ )
2. Заполнение календарей в 1С:7.7 из файла Excel ( http://infostart.ru/public/101050/files/ )
3. Виртуальные календари ( http://infostart.ru/public/72975/ )

----------


## 6amo

> в личке


Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", редакция 4.5 релиз 7.70.486, где взять такие древние
Еще раз ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО! Все скачал кроме 488, 491, 492, 494, 498 и 500(если такой существует), на эти релизы ссылки устарели

----------


## ChipsetX86

Очень нужна обработка Расчет процентов пени по просроченной задолженности http://infostart.ru/public/63469/files/  для 1С 7,7 ТиС. Буду очень признателен! Donate
Если есть желающие можно скинуться и купить акк

----------


## mikhah

> Очень нужна обработка Расчет процентов пени по просроченной задолженности


Держи

----------

ChipsetX86 (06.02.2012)

----------


## benoev

здравствуйте, народ помогите пожалуйста, скиньте пожалуйста конфигурацию 1С — Аналит: Поликлиника + Стационар «Расчет Зарплаты» + Тарификация»	7.70.365, очень надо, у кого есть скиньте пожалуйста!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added at 13:44 ---------- Previous post was at 13:40 ----------

Народ скиньие пожалуйста конфигурацию 1С - Аналит: Поликлиника + Стационар «Расчет Зарплаты» + Тарификация» 7.70.365
 очень надо

----------


## Sergeyka81

скиньте плз на 27 платформу ссылку (не думал что она когда нибудь понадобится)

----------


## mikhah

> 1. Документы "Табель", "Начисление больничного", "Начисление отпуска" для конфигурации Бухгалтерский учет 7.7 ( http://infostart.ru/public/74269/ )
> 2. Заполнение календарей в 1С:7.7 из файла Excel ( http://infostart.ru/public/101050/files/ )
> 3. Виртуальные календари ( http://infostart.ru/public/72975/ )


одним архивом

----------

PavelSed (06.02.2012)

----------


## 6amo

если у кого завалялись скиньте плз релизы 7.70.488, 7.70.491, 7.70.492, 7.70.494, 7.70.498 и 500(если такой существует) *1с Предприятие7.7 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", редакция 4.5*

----------


## mikhah

> скиньте плз на 27 платформу ссылку (не думал что она когда нибудь понадобится)


Портативная

----------


## PavelSed

Думаю для всех будут полезны. 
Пожалуйста , у кого есть возможность скачать (или уже есть в наличии), помогите !

1.* Универсальная свертка базы данных на платформе 7.7 (для любой конфигурации)*http://infostart.ru/public/100646/ 

2. TurboBL  http://infostart.ru/public/14299/ 

3. Контроль изменений в справочниках (сверка с архивом) http://infostart.ru/public/16497/

----------

assats (20.03.2012)

----------


## mikhah

Универсальная свертка базы данных
TurboBL
Контроль изменений в справочниках

----------

assats (20.03.2012), mil_ka (08.02.2012), misterfix (18.04.2012), PavelSed (07.02.2012), Rio2000 (08.02.2012)

----------


## mikhah

> если у кого завалялись скиньте плз релизы 7.70.488, 7.70.491, 7.70.492, 7.70.494, *7.70.498* и 500(если такой существует)[/B]


7.70.498
более ранних нет, т.к. диски ИТС за 2009 год давно выброшены ;) а 500 релиз как будто вообще не существует в природе

----------

6amo (07.02.2012)

----------


## Светялчок

DELETED

----------


## Thunder_ESA

дубль

----------


## Thunder_ESA

дубль, как удалить? :)

----------


## Светялчок

http://infostart.ru/public/87869/
Помогите скачать, пожалуйста.

----------


## Thunder_ESA

Доброго дня!

07.02.2012 09:25	
Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения Баз."	7.70.190

выложите, пожалуйста

----------


## Spiraltist

07.02.2012 09:00	Проф. Типовая конфигуpация	7.70.536

выложите, пожалуйста

---------- Post added at 13:16 ---------- Previous post was at 13:16 ----------

07.02.2012 09:00	Проф. Типовая конфигуpация	7.70.536

выложите, пожалуйста

----------


## mikhah

> Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения Баз."	7.70.190





> Проф. Типовая конфигуpация	7.70.536


В соседней ветке

---------- Post added at 18:11 ---------- Previous post was at 18:07 ----------




> http://infostart.ru/public/87869/
> Помогите скачать, пожалуйста.


Забирай

----------

Светялчок (07.02.2012)

----------


## Spiraltist

> ф. Типовая конфигуpац


 там только базовые версии а мне нужна ПРОФ

----------


## sye

http://infostart.ru/public/21126/
Помогите скачать. Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Zmey78

Люди добрые, выложите пожалуйста у кого есть конфа 7.70.954 "Торговли и Склад", или MD от нее, с меня "+"...

----------


## vitamina

> Люди добрые, выложите пожалуйста у кого есть конфа 7.70.954 "Торговли и Склад", или MD от нее, с меня "+"...


 здесь

----------

Zmey78 (08.02.2012)

----------


## PavelSed

Пожалуйста , у кого есть возможность скачать (или уже есть в наличии), помогите !

1. Автоматическая архивация баз данных 1С 8.2, 8.1 и 7.7  http://infostart.ru/public/72057/ 
2. Честное распределение суммы по таблице значений (3.1.4.1)   http://infostart.ru/public/16630/ 
3. Отчёт "Свод по заработной плате" за любой период с гибкими настройками  http://infostart.ru/public/21219/

----------


## mikhah

> Помогите скачать. Заранее спасибо!!!


Помощник ввода на основании

---------- Post added at 08:55 ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 ----------




> Пожалуйста , у кого есть возможность скачать (или уже есть в наличии), помогите !


1. Автоматическая архивация баз данных 1С 8.2, 8.1 и 7.7 скачать
2. Честное распределение суммы по таблице значений (3.1.4.1)  скачать
3. Отчёт "Свод по заработной плате" за любой период с гибкими настройками скачать

----------

PavelSed (09.02.2012), sye (09.02.2012)

----------


## dorofeevs

У кого есть что то вроде ВДГБ: Учет ГСМ и транспорта в бюджетных учреждениях , нужно привязать учет ГСМ и путевых в бюджете?

----------


## M-snake

Ребят, скиньте кто нибудь, пожалуйста, платформу 27. Только надо не портативная и крякнутая! Спасибо

----------


## Propovednic

Товарищи специалисты, прошу подсказать способ наиболее оптимального обновления Бух Предпр 4.5 с версии 7.70.523 до последней, я так понимаю, до 7.70.535.
Надеюсь есть вариант в котором мне не надо скачивать все(!) предыдущие обновления...

----------

6779677 (02.03.2012)

----------


## mikhah

> Ребят, скиньте кто нибудь, пожалуйста, платформу 27. Только надо не портативная и крякнутая! Спасибо


1С 7.7. 027

---------- Post added at 15:50 ---------- Previous post was at 15:26 ----------




> Товарищи специалисты, прошу подсказать способ наиболее оптимального обновления Бух Предпр 4.5 с версии 7.70.523 до последней, я так понимаю, до 7.70.535.
> Надеюсь есть вариант в котором мне не надо скачивать все(!) предыдущие обновления...


Все обновления скачивать не надо ;)
Последняя версия - 7.70.536 (редакция 4.5)

Способ обновления (в том случае если в базу НЕ ВНОСИЛИСЬ ИЗМЕНЕНИЯ):

0. *ДЕЛАЕШЬ БЭКАП* текущей базы 
1. скачиваешь обновление из соседней ветки, разархивируешь
2. запускаешь setup.exe из папки Disk1
3. далее -> обновление конфигурации -> далее -> выбор папки -> далее -> конец
4. запускаешь СВОЮ базу (ту которая 523) в режиме конфигуратора
5. Конфигурация -> Об'единение конфигураций
6. Выбираешь файл 1cv7.md новой базы (в нашем случае он находиться по адресу: папка из п.3/UPDATE/1SBDB/)
7. В появившемся окне убедись что приоритет выбран "загружаемая конфигурация", а метод "замещать об'екты"; жми ОК
8. После окончания процесса замещения откроется окно редактирования конфигурации. Жмешь Файл->Сохранить, отвечаем "Да"
9. После сохранения скопируй папку ExtForms из папки с обновлением в папку со своей базой (на вопрос о замещении отвечай "да")
10. Запускаешь свою базу в режиме предприятия, соглашаешься что обновился легально ;)
11. ИИИ?
12. PROFIT

----------

Мадам (03.03.2012)

----------


## klgmmt

Последняя конфигурация 1С: Платежные документы 7.7 Очень нужно !!!

----------


## desti1984

Уважаемые, нужны обновления kamin 2.x 68sp2 и 69. Буду очень благодарен!

----------


## dieselzhlob

Добрый день! Нужна база 1С : Предприниматель. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## d5ce3e

Помогите найти типовую конфигурацию 1С:Бухгалтерия предприяти 7.7 *487* ориентировочно от апреля 2007 года.

----------


## vitamina

> Помогите найти типовую конфигурацию 1С:Бухгалтерия предприяти 7.7 *487* ориентировочно от апреля 2007 года.


в личке...

---------- Post added at 02:04 ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 ----------




> Уважаемые, нужны обновления kamin 2.x 68sp2 и 69. Буду очень благодарен!


здесь

----------

d5ce3e (04.03.2012)

----------


## kaa-mail

Люди, есть у кого "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих организаций и автономных учреждений 7.7 Релиз 537/3.41 от 24.02.2012" ?
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Mari_D

ОЧЕНЬ Нужны релизы по ЗП с 307 по 320. Спасибо!

----------


## vitamina

Ссылки на ЗИК:  7.70.320,  7.70.319, 7.70.318, 7.70.317, 7.70.316 и т.д. Все есть на форуме...

На всякий случай 307-315 в личку отправлю...

----------

GrumBumBes (11.03.2012)

----------


## rsuzann

Добрый день! Ищу срочно регламентированную отчетность для УСН за 4 кв.2010 г. У кого есть, поделитесь. rsuzann@rambler.ru. Заранее благодарна.

----------


## micha_k

Поделитесь последней конфигурацией 1с77 Зарплата и кадры

----------


## vitamina

Последняя регламентированная отчетность за 4 кв.2010 г.  тут,  все последние конфигурации здесь

----------


## Андрей111

Добрый день! Есть у кого-нибудь конфигурация "1C-Рарус: Бэк-офис" для инвестиционной компании в любой редакции?

----------


## morrom

Добрый день. Ни у кого не завалялись архивы форм отчетности за 2003,2004 и 2005 года? GENERAL и USN. 
Спасибо!

----------


## Merzz

День добрый! Розыскивается дикая древность - нужны формы регл. отчетности GENERAL за 2003, 2004 и 2005 года. По каждому кварталу отдельно. Может отыщет кто у себя в архивах?

О! Вижу не я один ищу...

----------


## vadimvad

http://narod.ru/disk/41061010001.3b9...tup27.exe.html

---------- Post added at 19:46 ---------- Previous post was at 19:44 ----------




> Ребят, скиньте кто нибудь, пожалуйста, платформу 27. Только надо не портативная и крякнутая! Спасибо


http://narod.ru/disk/41061010001.3b9...tup27.exe.html

----------


## MarryP

Прошу выложите пожалуйста Типовую конфигурацию 1С 7.7 Торговля и склад 7.70.949.

----------


## vitamina

Торговля и склад 7.70.949 в личке...

----------

MarryP (08.03.2012)

----------


## SamaraDim

Господа у кого нибудь есть Торговля и склад 7.70.952 киньте ссылочку пожалуйста, заранее благодарен))

----------


## vitamina

ТИС 7.70.952 от 22.04.2008

----------

SamaraDim (09.03.2012)

----------


## Denis85

Привет,
Ищу релизы 7.70.485 - 7.70.518 1с бухгалтерия редакции 4.5

----------


## fialka_night

Добрый день!
Очень нужно Конфигурация "Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет." 	7.70.425
пожалуйста, нигде не могу найти..

----------


## juve123

Привет, есть какая нить програмка для путевых листков? Нашел в интернете Респект: Учет путевых листов и ГСМ но ключик найти не могу

----------


## vitamina

> Добрый день!
> Очень нужно Конфигурация "Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет." 	7.70.425
> пожалуйста, нигде не могу найти..


Если обновление, то здесь

----------


## AHDRUXA

> Добрый день. Ни у кого не завалялись архивы форм отчетности за 2003,2004 и 2005 года? GENERAL и USN. 
> Спасибо!


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...AC-!!!/page131

----------


## AlexVBG

Всем привет.
Помогите найти конф. 1С Трактиръ: Front-Office 2.0 (Back-Office)
С Уважением Александр.

----------


## mosik20

подскажите где можно найти обновление 1С 7.7 упрощенки?

----------


## vitamina

> подскажите где можно найти обновление 1С 7.7 упрощенки?


В шапке же написано:  Ссылки на конфигурации 7.x для России -----> здесь

----------


## mosik20

там конфигурации, а как обновить текущую базу?

----------


## vitamina

Сначала определись какая конфа - базовая или типовая(ПРОФ), скачай *Обновление из установки с MD-файлом*, прочитай update.txt. там все расписано, как обновлять

*И не забываем перед обновлением создать архив своей конфигурации*

----------


## mosik20

а ссылку на MD файл можно?:blush:

----------


## vitamina

там же внутри скачанного обновления уже лежит *md-файл*. ОБновлять ведь надо не только конфигурацию, но и прочие дополнения из имеющейся там же папки *ExtForms*

----------


## mosik20

спасибо )

----------


## wer19812

Помогите, срочно нужен релиз 7.70.509 Бухгалтерский учет 4.5   Или диск ИТС за ноябрь 2009. Спасибо.

----------


## aleecvbard

Доброго времени суток!
Люди помогите!
Нужен релиз 7.70.161 Упрощеной системы налогообложения от 27 марта 2009г. ..... Тут все ссылки на нее дохлые...

----------


## AlexseyNik

Нужны обновления по ЗИК с 310 по 314, остальные нашел и скачал, а на эти, ссылки закрыты.
Спасибо!

----------


## Gsergeevich1

1С:Налогоплательщик 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.239,дайте ссылку пожалуйста..

----------


## JohnnyK

7 марта 1012 1с выпустила комплект внешних обработок для выгрузки в программу "Обследование затрат предприятия" для 8.1, может у кого-то уже есть ?

----------


## Lontayer

Поделитесь обновлением 1с 7.7 Налогоплательщик 7.70.240, плз

----------


## samadurov

Всем доброго времени суток! Если у кого есть установочный релиз 1С Налогоплательщик 7.70.240, поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------

Бильбо Ваген (19.11.2012)

----------


## brizcafe

Уважаемые форумчане!
Мне необходимо обновить мою 1С:Предприятие 7,7 (Конфигурация: Бухгалтерский учёт, редакция 4,5) Движок 7.70.027, релиз 7.70.503
Скиньте, кто-нибудь, в личку обновлялку до 535! Очень прошу! Буду премного благодарна!!!:)

----------


## Poroh

Поделитесь кто нибудь обновлениями Мисофт, с этого года, там новый план счетов вроде. и отчетами поделитесь если есть :)

----------


## Тарасик

Добрый вечер,люди добрые,скиньте 1 С для автомойки.ПЛИЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗ  ЗЗЗЗ!!!!

----------


## alex_phantom

> 1 С для автомойки


Вот попробуй.


111111

----------


## nadenka

Скажите, плиз, а как с 523 до 537 бухгалтерию обновить- пошагово все 13 версий, или как-то одним махом?

----------


## BORAVTOSTEKLO

Ищу Отчет о дебиторской задолженности с учетом дней отсрочки для 1С 7.7  у кого есть поделитесь

----------


## Тарасик

Спасибо конечно,но там все запароленно:(

----------


## Mittel

---------- Post added at 10:21 ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 ----------

[/COLOR]


> 7 марта 1012 1с выпустила комплект внешних обработок для выгрузки в программу "Обследование затрат предприятия" для 8.1, может у кого-то уже есть ?


Присоединяюсь...

----------


## Glea

Добрый день! Помогите найти Рарус:Альфа-Авто ред 3.05 Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти

----------

shelyagin (14.04.2012)

----------


## Тарасик

Добрый день помогите пожалуйста найти конфигурацию 1 С 7.7 : Автомойка и шиномонтаж.Очень нужно.

----------


## hostguy

*Прошу помощи!*
Нужна типовая конфигурация Торговля и Склад версии *7.70.927* - помогите если у кого есть установочный комплект или файл MD!

----------


## Platinum

> Нужны обновления по ЗИК с 310 по 314, остальные нашел и скачал, а на эти, ссылки закрыты.
> Спасибо!


А зачем? Обновляйтесь сразу до последнего релиза, 7.7 это вам не 8

----------


## CarlJ

Люди помогите пожалуйста достать обновления для 1с 7 Зарплата и кадры проф, у меня есть версия 7.70.282 и есть обновления начиная с 7.70.309 по 7.70.322, но все ссылки с обновлениями ранее чем 7.70.309 не рабочие(... Былобы здорово если кто ни будь выложил обновления проф с 7.70.283 по 7.70.308. Спасибо!

----------


## Mittel

> 7 марта 1012 1с выпустила комплект внешних обработок для выгрузки в программу "Обследование затрат предприятия" для 8.1, может у кого-то уже есть ?


Нашел...
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/1666726

----------

JohnnyK (22.03.2012), Ser5 (18.03.2012)

----------


## Shena

Очень надо, Воинская часть 7.70.545 (ред. 5.1)
Заранее спасибо :)

----------


## Krazer

Если у кого где завалялась, поделитесь пожалуйста. Штука раритетная, нигде не найти.
upd:
Больше не ищу. Всё-таки нашел. Не знаю, как удалить сообщение.

----------


## kit1983

Добрый вечер! Ищу последние правила переноса данных под конфигурацию воинская часть 7.7. Мэйл yura.olesik@gmail.com. Поделитесь у кого есть. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Tiny

Здравствуйте.) очень нужна конфигурация Сервер: Расчет квартплаты редакция 1.0 
Версия: 1.0.23.98, именно эта версия)

----------


## katy

Выручите: нужна платформа бух 7.7 локальная проф., "как есть" (дистрибутивная, без вспомогательных функций)

----------


## rudick

Мож у кого действительно остался 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7(027) - оригинальный установочный комплект. Поделитесь плиз. Ключ есть, а дистрибутива нету - обидно, да !!!

----------


## TigeRuS

Ищу для комплексной типовой конфигурации следующие отчеты в соответствии с постановлением Правительства РФ №1137: книга покупок, книга продаж и журнал учета выставленных и полученных СФ. В Бухгалтерии они есть, но прикрутить вот так сходу не смог. Если есть внешние обработки, то прикрепите их к теме или шлите мне на мыло: gtigerus@gmail.com Может быть кто уже написал отчет, то MD-файл можно. Буду очень благодарен!

----------


## AlexseyNik

> А зачем? Обновляйтесь сразу до последнего релиза, 7.7 это вам не 8


А каким образом? md от установочного надо брать? И через объединение или через загрузку измененной конфигурации?

----------


## Flestryn

Здравствуйте, дайте пожалуйста релиз 941 1С:Торговля и Склад 7.7, ну очень нужно, спасибо

----------


## assats

Помогите скачать последнию версию обработки http://infostart.ru/public/100646/files/ 
Думаю, всем пригодиться.
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Hasperok

Кто-нибудь может выложить конфигурацию Вещевое довольствие 7.70.004?

---------- Post added at 14:25 ---------- Previous post was at 14:20 ----------
Помогите скачать последнию версию обработки http://infostart.ru/public/100646/files/
Думаю, всем пригодиться.
Заранее благодарю. 
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/1687218

----------

assats (20.03.2012)

----------


## Jnnov

Кто поможетИ? В каком обновлении может присутствовать Форма 1-НДФЛ 2012И? Как обновить "Виды вычетов по НДФЛ" 2012год (1с 7.70.508 Комплексная конфигурация )

----------


## CarlJ

Люди помогите пожалуйста достать обновления для 1с 7 Зарплата и кадры проф,  (с 7.70.283 по 7.70.308) нигде не могу найти. Спасибо! 
почта ig88_12@mail.ru  или аська 400033007

----------


## morrom

> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...AC-!!!/page131


Ссылка на Депозите мертвая уже...((( не обновишь?
Спасибо!

----------


## sye

Люди помогите скачать  обработку
http://infostart.ru/public/117262/ 
Нужен пятый файл (все обработки одним файлом).

----------


## nikolew

Прошу выложить конф 7.7 по аптеке какие есть. Аналит аптека 5.0 проф 4.09.

----------


## Cobranet

Народ у кого может завалялся релиз 1С 7.7 "Торговля и Склад" релиз 7.70.932 ? Прошу выложить, ОЧЕНЬ нужен!

----------


## Denis85

Здравствуйте,
ищу релизы к 1С бухгалтерия (проф.) редакция 4.5 с 7.70.485 по 7.70.513, заранее спасибо.

----------


## neetro

Ищу Бух 7.7 Проф 7.70.500 )) Спасибо

----------


## nikolew

Попробуйте http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...&limit=1&m=2#1 , но еужна будет регистрация.

---------- Post added at 13:46 ---------- Previous post was at 13:42 ----------

*Flestryn*,  Попробуйте http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...&limit=1&m=2#1 может что -то подойдет.

---------- Post added at 13:50 ---------- Previous post was at 13:46 ----------

*Cobranet*, Попробуйте http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...&limit=1&m=2#1 может подойдет

----------


## vitamina

*neetro*, Бух 7.7 Проф 7.70.500 здесь

*Denis85, Cobranet*, в личке

----------

neetro (22.03.2012), yagran (22.03.2012)

----------


## yagran

Необходимо обновить:
1. "С/х предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет, ред.4" с версии 7.70.413 до 7.70.425. 425 есть, но хотелось бы пару-тройку промежуточных
2. С/х предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет.ЕСХН ред.1 с версии 7.70.023 до 7.70.028 (7.70.029 имеется)
Может кто сможет помочьИ

----------


## sye

Люди помогите скачать обработку
http://infostart.ru/public/117262/
Нужен пятый файл (все обработки одним файлом).

----------


## ankr

есть уже у кого новые конфы по Бухе (7.70.538)  и Упрощенке (7.70.192) И?

----------


## janker

друзья, поделитесь кофигурацией: Магазин парфюмерии и косметики пожалуйста, очень надо...

----------


## CarlJ

Спасибо большое всем кто откликнулся, удалось собрать почти все кроме нескольких обновлений на которых нет рабочих ссылок((
это:
1с 7 зарплата и кадры    7.70.288, 289, 290, 295, 296, 297, 308 (пожалуйста выложите кто обладает)

----------


## 0123

Кто может помочь с поиском конфигурации "Erstum-Хлебозавод" или "ТОПЛАЙН Хлебозавод"

----------


## 3MaxiM3

Помогите пожалуйста, нужно перенести все данные из ЗиК 2.3(7.7) в ЗУП (8.2) стандартными средствами не получается. Хочу через файл данных перенести, нашел обработку V77Exp.ert запустил а там еще надо файл правил переноса, у меня его нет. Может уже и новая обработка (с правилами переноса) у кого есть?

----------


## cat1975

Скажите, пожалуйста. Скачала обновление на 7.70.414. на сельхозпредприятие. Но программа выдает не обнаружен ключ защиты программы. Почему? не обновленная программа 7.70.404 ведь работала?

----------


## dorofeevs

Помогите где нибудь найти или может у кого нибудь есть другие решения в этой области ВДГБ: Учет ГСМ и транспорта в бюджетных учреждениях ?

----------


## neetro

Дайте пожалуйста бух 7.7 проф .521 релиз

----------


## XaKeR03

День добрый!

Помогите пожалуйста, очень нужна редакция 8.6 типовой конфигурации "Торговля + склад" !
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Sagara

Поделитесь плиз рабочей ссылкой на 1С:Производство+Услуги+Буху  чет 7.7, релиз 305 или в личку privet_tut@mail.ru

----------


## tatianass

Добрый вечер. Если вам не трудно, скиньте пожалуйста обновления с 534 по 538 релиз 1с7 бухгалтерия, и 187 по 192 релизы усн. Очень прошу по отдельности. Т.к. уже много раз скачивала целиком установку с обновлением. Мне не обновить. Ругается что у меня win 7 64 бит.

----------


## avddev

Покопайтесь в обновлениях специально для таких систем (у меня тоже 64) выгладывают распакованные МД файлы обновлений ими можно сразу обновлять

----------


## Zmey78

> Добрый вечер. Если вам не трудно, скиньте пожалуйста обновления с 534 по 538 релиз 1с7 бухгалтерия, и 187 по 192 релизы усн. Очень прошу по отдельности. Т.к. уже много раз скачивала целиком установку с обновлением. Мне не обновить. Ругается что у меня win 7 64 бит.


Или можно обратиться к специальным людям, вроде меня :)
Обновить удаленно 2 Ваши конфигурации до последних релизов стоит в несколько раз меньше, чем Вы думаете :)
Пишите в личку, если что...

----------


## altaykniga

нужна конфигурация ТиС 7.70.935. Дайте ссылку, пожалуйста

----------


## Алексей_К

Дброго времени суток Уважаемые Форумчане!
Очень необходима 1С Предприятие 7.7 Комплексная конфигурация 
"Бухгалтерия+торговля+скла  +зарплата+кадры" редакция 4.5 релиз 7.70.456. либо ближайший аналог!!! Буду благодарен!

----------


## RusMotion

Всем привет!  

 Столкнулся с необходимостью обновления измененных конфигураций УСН 7.70.165 и 7.70.167. Чтобы проанализировать внесенные изменения необходимы типовые конфы данных версий, которые я никак не могу найти. Если и есть ссылки, то они все битые. 

 Если у кого нибудь есть возможность выложить данные версии типовых конфигураций, буду очень благодарен. Заранее огромное спасибо!!!

---------- Post added at 18:07 ---------- Previous post was at 16:48 ----------

Всем спасибо, уже нашел.




> Всем привет!  
> 
>  Столкнулся с необходимостью обновления измененных конфигураций УСН 7.70.165 и 7.70.167. Чтобы проанализировать внесенные изменения необходимы типовые конфы данных версий, которые я никак не могу найти. Если и есть ссылки, то они все битые. 
> 
>  Если у кого нибудь есть возможность выложить данные версии типовых конфигураций, буду очень благодарен. Заранее огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## ZEVa

Добрый день! Подскажите, обновления отчетности за 1 квартал 2012года для 1С 7.7 уже есть? для усн и общего режима

----------


## demondsh

> Добрый день! Подскажите, обновления отчетности за 1 квартал 2012года для 1С 7.7 уже есть? для усн и общего режима


Конечно есть http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post224049

----------


## ju-olga

очень надо обновление конфигурации 1С 7,7 редакция 4,5 рел 7,70,510. Помогите кто может. Совсем беда :((

----------


## dima4ka_63

*ju-olga*, какая конфигурация то? БП или может комплексная?

----------

ju-olga (02.04.2012)

----------


## ju-olga

надо хотя бы до 7.70.533

---------- Post added at 22:36 ---------- Previous post was at 22:34 ----------

1с Предприятие 7,7 бухгалтерский учет 4,5

----------


## dima4ka_63

*ju-olga*, в личку ответил

----------

ju-olga (02.04.2012)

----------


## Lizka

Добрый день!
Очень нужна счет-фактура 2012 для Бухгалтерии для бюджетный учреждений, если кто делал ее или у кого то есть, то помоги пожалуйста!

----------


## finetfile

давай мыло

----------

Lizka (03.04.2012)

----------


## Lizka

mlizka@mail.ru

----------


## THEBESTolo4b

Всем доброго времени суток, кто подскажет где взять обработку для переноса прайса 1Cv7.7 в формат csv?

----------


## ronval

Привет всем! Очень нужна помощь: разыскивается Торговля, релиз 929...Очень нужен!!! Спасибо за внимание.

----------


## olan

Привет. Ищу конфигурацию 1С для приема коммунальных платежей от населения. ТСЖ,ЖСК, ЕРЦ. срочно

----------


## vitamina

> Привет всем! Очень нужна помощь: разыскивается Торговля, релиз 929...Очень нужен!!! Спасибо за внимание.


  В личке...

----------


## infekla

Люди добрые! дайте пожалуйста релиз 7700493 для Бухгалтерии 7.7 проф, это примерно 4 квартал 2007 года.
Народ решил обновить нетиповую в связи с новыми книгами продаж и счетами - фактурами.

----------


## vitamina

> Люди добрые! дайте пожалуйста релиз 7700493 для Бухгалтерии 7.7 проф, это примерно 4 квартал 2007 года.


В личке ссылка...

----------


## ХО888

Люди добрые! нужен релиз 7700449 для Бухгалтерии 7.7 проф, это примерно  2002 год.
необходимо обновить релиз и не потерять корректировки. пожалуйста.

----------


## Ed111111

Дня доброго - есть ли у кого обработка установка цен для Бухгалтерский учет 4.5 - если есть скиньте на ss_stepan@mail.ru - ) Спасибо

----------


## nzushka

Перемещение товаров в материалы, 1с 7.7...
Ткните носом если уже выкладывали!!!

----------


## SergVWP

Доброго времени суток. Подскажите пожалуйста откуда можно скачать платформу 7.7.

----------


## Flower-elena

Добрый день! Когда появится отчетность за 1 квартал 2012 г. ?

----------


## demondsh

> Добрый день! Когда появится отчетность за 1 квартал 2012 г. ?


Страницу 213 перечитай по новой!!!!!!!!!!
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post226174

----------


## Ilona2010

Добрый день! а новой формы РСВ-1 еще нет?

----------


## мтф65

Добрый день всем!!!
Пожалуйста, помогите найти древний релиз 943 "Торговля и склад" 7.7

----------


## Ketty_Diamont

доброй ночи, есть 1с для микрофинансовых организаций? Заранее спасибо, не ориентируюсь в данном вопросе (((

----------


## dieselzhlob

Доброго времени суток! Новая РСВ-1 есть в ЭОНе 4.29.2. Теперь и начисления и платежи в рублях и с копейками. Так же ищите в ПУ 5.

----------


## XaKeR03

Помогите пожалуйста, НУ ОЧЕНЬ нужна редакция 8.6 или 8.7 типовой конфигурации "Торговля + склад".
Дайте ссылку или на мыло andreybg2000@mail.ru

----------


## vova329

Люди добрые,

----------


## Влад12

> Люди добрые, очень нужна конфигурация 1с 7.7 Ломбард , можно не очень свежую, кто богат поделитесь плиз...


и мне тоже нуно того же ))), Аууу поделитесь с ближним или ткните носом, если где видели Ломбард7.7 мне мона и 8.2

----------


## wizards

Помогите найти  МиСофт: 1C:Предприятие 7.7 конфигурация "Партионный учет материалов " для Беларуси

----------


## 5zer

Привет всем, у кого нибудь есть сама программа 1с 7.7 для windows server 2008 у меня какая стоит периодически зависает, а в журнале событий система пишет " сбойное приложение 1cv7.exe сбойный модуль  mcf42.dll !

----------


## finetfile

> Привет всем, у кого нибудь есть сама программа 1с 7.7 для windows server 2008 у меня какая стоит периодически зависает, а в журнале событий система пишет " сбойное приложение 1cv7.exe сбойный модуль  mcf42.dll !


таже фигня на Win server 2008 x64, более менее помогло тупое копирование каталога 1с установленной на компе с Win Xp. и то РДП периодически подвисает приходится раз в месяц ребут сервака делать.

----------


## 5zer

у меня просто зависает 1с раз 2 недели примерно,завершаю приложение и по новой запускаю,а сегодня вообще все зависло перегружал!

----------


## finetfile

ну выход пока только такой...полная замена установленной 1С с компа на обычной винде. либо сносить 2008 ставить 2003))

----------


## 5zer

а у тебя что не взломаная? у меня просто папка с прогой, копируешь на комп и запускаешь ярлык!

----------


## finetfile

у мну 2 сервака, на старом 2003 стоит лицензия..а на новом ломаная.

----------


## xFlow80

День добрый!
Может есть у кого 

Звітність для конфігурацій «Fort:2000», «Fort:eXPerience»
за 1-й квартал 2012 року випуск №2

Загальні зміни

1. Відповідно до Наказу Міністрства Фінансів України від 10 лютого 2012 року № 143 внесено зміни до декларації з ПДВ.

----------


## letun911

[/COLOR]


> таже фигня на Win server 2008 x64, более менее помогло тупое копирование каталога 1с установленной на компе с Win Xp. и то РДП периодически подвисает приходится раз в месяц ребут сервака делать.


качайте )) только когда будете ставить ненадо применять умные ручки. тупо жмите всегда далее и все будет работать
Платформа 1с7-27 для работы на серверных платформах
http://depositfiles.com/files/zs5rvmsuk
самый лучший вариант вообще запустить 1с на sql тогда работать будет быстрее и зависать не будет

---------- Post added at 01:13 ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 ----------




> Привет всем, у кого нибудь есть сама программа 1с 7.7 для windows server 2008 у меня какая стоит периодически зависает, а в журнале событий система пишет " сбойное приложение 1cv7.exe сбойный модуль  mcf42.dll !


качайте )) только когда будете ставить ненадо применять умные ручки. тупо жмите всегда далее и все будет работать
Платформа 1с7-27 для работы на серверных платформах
http://depositfiles.com/files/zs5rvmsuk
самый лучший вариант вообще запустить 1с на sql тогда работать будет быстрее и зависать не будет

----------


## alamim

Здравствуйте!
Нужны обновления для Аналит: Аптека 7.7, релизы с 002 до 005. Кто располагает, скиньте, пож-та.

----------


## Hasperok

Все диски ИТС переворошил, хотел глянуть конфигурацию "1С:Вещевое довольствие 7.7", так и не нашел, Кто будет так любезен выложит релиз, желательно последний 004

----------


## Kseniya

Добрый день, выложите пож-та
бланк транспортной накладной. 
для Комплексной, в конфигурации нету :-(
В соответствии с постановлением Правительства РФ от 30 декабря 2011 г. N 1208 "О внесении изменений в Правила перевозок грузов автомобильным транспортом"

----------


## jjoni

Привет народ! Хочу перенести базу из 7.7 в 8.2. Говорят нужны последние обновления для 7.7. Щас у меня "Бухгалтерский учет 4.5 (7.70.535)". Дайте ссылки последних обновлений. И если есть возможность подскажите, как правильно сделать типовой перенос данных(справочники и остатки).

----------


## nelabirint

Всем привет! Зашевелился клиент, хочет обновить производство 7.70.314, измененку, не могу найти сей релиз, если вдруг завалялось, скиньте пожалуйста avtc@mail.ru, спасибо)

----------


## new12345

Добрый день всем.
Подскажите или ткните носом, где взять или как сделать корректирующую счет-фактуру для 1С 7.7 УСН.
А то в разделе новых сч.фактур лежит только обычная новая сч.фактура а корректирующей нету.

----------


## tk2710

Добрый день, ищу обновление для 1С: Сельскохозяйственное предприятие. ред.4. Нужно, чтобы правильно считался подоходник и налоги с ФОТ.
Может есть у кого? Помогите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте, очень нужна Налоговая ведомость для Зарплата и кадры 7.7 2012 начиная с 320 релиза. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## AD86

нужно обновление 1с бухгалтерский учет 4.5  очень срочно нужно((

----------


## ctpek03a

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:
http://1c.proclub.ru/modules/mydownl...cid=5&lid=8327

----------


## Alexander L.

Добрый день всем! Помогите, нужен релиз 629 для бухгалтерии бюджетного учреждения. У меня только с 630 обновления есть. Весь инет облазил, только битые ссылки.

----------


## efi

поделитесь если есть у кого типовой релиз 512 бухгалтерии и 485 релиз КА пожалуйста:).

----------


## hefasto

Поделитесь 512 релизом обновить нетиповую надо :)).

----------


## vitamina

Бухгалтерия 7.70.512 от 26.01.2010 -> скачать c rghost

*efi*, 485 релиз КА в личке

*Alexander L.*, бюджетка 7.70.629 в личке

----------

efi (18.04.2012), hefasto (19.04.2012)

----------


## kr111

Бухгалтерский учет для Украины 7.7
Товаро-транспортная накладная

Помогите найти у кого есть

----------


## efi

*vitamina*,
большое спасибо. очень выручили :)

----------


## hefasto

+1 Спасибо за 512 :).

----------


## АлекSpoon

Очень надо релиз Торговля и Склад 7.70.942 (или типовой MD). 
Поиском нашел древнюю битую ссылку.
Могу обменять на любой релиз Бух 77 или ЗиК )). Спасибо за доброту и отзывчивость.

----------


## vitamina

> Очень надо релиз Торговля и Склад 7.70.942 (или типовой MD). 
> Поиском нашел древнюю битую ссылку.


Релиз Торговля и склад 7.70.942 от 14.07.2006 -> здесь

----------

АлекSpoon (19.04.2012)

----------


## Бухгалтер Ira

Очень нужна внешняя обработка для печати документов от поставщика с новой формой счета-фактуры. Будьте так добры!!!

---------- Post added at 17:24 ---------- Previous post was at 17:23 ----------

Уточняю: для 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7.

----------


## KRUND

У кого-нибудь есть платформа 7.70.027 (ломанная). Дайте пожалуйста рабочую ссылку.

----------


## АлекSpoon

Спасибо огромное. Выручили.

---------- Post added at 17:01 ---------- Previous post was at 16:55 ----------




> У кого-нибудь есть платформа 7.70.027 (ломанная). Дайте пожалуйста рабочую ссылку.


Есть. Только не SQL (Сетевая, РИБ) (ссылка на 5 дней)  http://rghost.ru/37662898

----------

ad2011 (16.05.2012), KRUND (20.04.2012)

----------


## Semvik

Нужна чистая 1С 7.7 база для предприятия на УСНО (6% от Дохода)

----------


## VictN

Добрый вечер всем!!! Помогите с ТиС, очень надо обновиться, нужны установки 939, 940, 941, 943, 944, 945, 946, 947, 948, 949, 950, 951, 953!!! Помогите, пожалуйста, с меня + и спасибо!! Киньте ссылку на victn@mail.ru

----------


## vitamina

> Добрый вечер всем!!! Помогите с ТиС, очень надо обновиться, нужны установки 939, 940, 941, 943, 944, 945, 946, 947, 948, 949, 950, 951, 953!!! Помогите, пожалуйста, с меня + и спасибо!! Киньте ссылку на victn@mail.ru


 В личке...

----------

VictN (22.04.2012)

----------


## Gentos

Огромное спасибо за ТиС 7.70.932

----------


## lexus79

Нужна ТТН для ТиС 7.7 киньте ссылку пожалуйста!

----------


## neetro

*vitamina*, наверно вопрос напрямую к тебе )) продублирую свой пост, не ответили
Дайте пожалуйста бух 7.7 проф .521 релиз

----------


## vitamina

> *vitamina*, наверно вопрос напрямую к тебе )) продублирую свой пост, не ответили
> Дайте пожалуйста бух 7.7 проф .521 релиз


Бухгалтерия общая 7.70.521 от 26.11.2010  -> скачать с народ

----------

1сник (21.05.2013), neetro (23.04.2012)

----------


## Students

Помогите с обновление, пожалуйста! 1с Ррус Автотранспорт ящик troglot@rambler.ru

----------


## AlexseyNik

Обновления для 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 с 507 по 539
Помогите пожалуйста найти! На многие обновления ссылки уже не рабочие(( , если есть у кого одним архивчиком, вообще супер было бы.

----------


## hackoff

Помогите пожалуйста найти отчеты КМ-6 и КМ-7, буду благодарен :)

----------


## bmb69

Ищу внешние формы отчётов "Книга покупок/продаж" по постановлению 1137. Подскажите, пожалуйста, где скачать или на bmb@list.ru. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## frista

у кого есть - ссылочки залейте 
Регламентированные отчеты за 3 квартал 2009 г: 1С:Предприниматель 7.7 Формы отчетности (PBOUL)
Регламентированные отчеты за 4 квартал 2009 г: 1С:Предприниматель 7.7 Формы отчетности (PBOUL)
Регламентированные отчеты за 1 квартал 2010 г: 1С:Предприниматель 7.7 Формы отчетности (PBOUL)
Регламентированные отчеты за 2 квартал 2010 г: 1С:Предприниматель 7.7 Формы отчетности (PBOUL)
Регламентированные отчеты за 3 квартал 2010 г: 1С:Предприниматель 7.7 Формы отчетности (PBOUL)
Регламентированные отчеты за 4 квартал 2010 г: 1С:Предприниматель 7.7 Формы отчетности (PBOUL)

база упала - помогите
конфиги и релизы новые поставили - остались отчеты, кроме этих всё нашли

----------


## base_1c

http://files.mail.ru/FEH3MK

----------

frista (25.04.2012)

----------


## frista

выручил

---------- Post added at 12:11 ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 ----------

3 квартал 2010 папка пустая :(

----------


## lelik2009

Привет.Люди помогите нужна "борода" в виде Бухгалтерии 512 релиза.
Выручите пожалуйста:)

----------


## mrbur

Доброго времени суток! Очень нужно 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Подрядчик стр-ва 2.3" релиз 7.70.2372 от 24.04.2012 5 польз. Спасибо.

----------


## rebel032

> Доброго времени суток! Очень нужно 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Подрядчик стр-ва 2.3" релиз 7.70.2372 от 24.04.2012 5 польз. Спасибо.


Есть тут
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post233620

----------


## vitamina

> Доброго времени суток! Очень нужно 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Подрядчик стр-ва 2.3" релиз 7.70.2372 от 24.04.2012 5 польз. Спасибо.


 Это смотрим в соответствующей теме

----------


## dududu

Очень нужна конфигурация Торговля+Склад редакция 8.7 от февраля 2001г.

----------


## Zombokotik

> Привет.Люди помогите нужна "борода" в виде Бухгалтерии 512 релиза.
> Выручите пожалуйста:)


http://narod.ru/disk/47362723001.68b...70512.rar.html

----------


## alex_phantom

Привет! Очень требуется http://infostart.ru/catalog/16041/

----------


## Sally

Очень нужна 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения" 7.70.165 от 16.12.2009, ссылки на первых страничках уже нерабочие. Помогите, кто может. Спасибо заранее!

----------


## vitamina

> Очень нужна 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения" 7.70.165 от 16.12.2009, ссылки на первых страничках уже нерабочие. Помогите, кто может. Спасибо заранее!


 УСН 7.70.165 от 14.12.2009

----------

Sally (27.04.2012)

----------


## Igor_M

> Обновления для 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 с 507 по 539
> Помогите пожалуйста найти! На многие обновления ссылки уже не рабочие(( , если есть у кого одним архивчиком, вообще супер было бы.


507 релиз:   http://narod.ru/disk/47469293001.7d3...70507.rar.html
508 релиз:   http://narod.ru/disk/47469428001.c85...70508.rar.html
509 релиз:   http://narod.ru/disk/47469569001.5bf...70509.RAR.html
512 релиз:   http://narod.ru/disk/47470175001.9ea...70512.rar.html

----------

AlexseyNik (03.05.2012)

----------


## TigeRuS

Привет всем! Кто-нибудь может поделиться правилами обмена *1С 7.7 Комплексной* с *1С 8.2 Бухгалтерия*. (мои релизы конфигураций у комплексной 505 (обновил до 518) и бухгалтерия 2.0.35.5) Заранее спасибо.

----------


## TigeRuS

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать с infostart.ru следующие файлики:  Выгрузка данных из 1С Комплексная конфигурация ред. 4.5 в 1С Бухгалтерия 8.2

----------


## 5zer

помогите найти обработку- свертка базы 1с 7.7 торговля

----------


## Светялчок

Помогите, пожалуйста!!!
http://infostart.ru/public/100565/
http://infostart.ru/public/122150/
Спасибо!!!

----------


## ЗояК

Помогите, пожалуйста!
http://infostart.ru/public/117262/
СПАСИБО!

----------


## vladimirwin

Народ помогите пожалуйста - 7.70.629 очень нужно...

----------


## kozakpro

Помогите, может у кого есть 
Обработка Клиент-Банк для Бухгалтерии 1.2.5.3 (и старше) Украина 8.2 доточена 
http://infostart.ru/public/115860/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## vitamina

> Народ помогите пожалуйста - 7.70.629 очень нужно...


Судя по цифири, это бюджетка. Тогда качаем отсюда

----------

KRUND (04.05.2012), vladimirwin (02.05.2012)

----------


## Zokerr

Кто может поделиться внешней обработкой "Книга учета доходов и расходов" для 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7. очень нужно, что выложено не все работает

----------


## Светялчок

> Кто может поделиться внешней обработкой "Книга учета доходов и расходов" для 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7. очень нужно, что выложено не все работает


http://ifolder.ru/30268243

Внутри описание установки.

----------

ctpek03a (12.05.2012)

----------


## Tavalik

Доброго времени суток. Не подскажите, где можно скачать оригинальные дистрибутивы платформы 1С 7.7 "Оперативный Учет", "Бухгалтерия", "Расчет". Нужны также разные версии (сетевая, SQL, локальная). Уточню, что нужны именно ориганальные файлы для "чистой" установки. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## KRUND

У кого-нибудь есть Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 7.70.532 или 7.70.629

----------


## vitamina

> У кого-нибудь есть Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 7.70.532 или 7.70.629


Если нужно _...или..._, то *Бюджетка 7.70.629*  на 4 поста выше -здесь

----------

KRUND (04.05.2012)

----------


## efi

Поделитесь если у кого завалялся старенький релиз ПУБ 277 пожалуйста

----------


## АлекSpoon

> Поделитесь если у кого завалялся старенький релиз ПУБ 277 пожалуйста


Я смогу только после праздников.

----------


## vladimirwin

Помогите никак не могу найти Релиз 7.70.543  Релиз 7.70.544  Релиз 7.70.545  воинская часть 7.7. Прошу помощи....

----------


## Oksanchik

Помогите, пожалуйста. У кого есть сетевая версия "Турагентство"?

----------


## efi

> Я смогу только после праздников.


был бы весьма благодарен.

----------


## yegor152

Нужна бухгалтерия 7.70.457. Помогите, пожалуйста, если завалялась где-нибудь.

----------


## yuri70

ищу RAINBOW ADDIN 2000

----------


## АлекSpoon

> был бы весьма благодарен.


http://rghost.ru/38008202 

Полный сетапник.
Пожат зипуном (zip) около 11метров,  доступен 5 дней. ПУБ 277.

----------

efi (10.05.2012)

----------


## DeBrazhelon

Доброго времени суток!
Очень нужны два внешних отчета: Внешний отчет Книга продаж 2012 для старых релизов Бухгалтерии 7.7 и Внешний отчет Книга покупок 2012 для старых релизов Бухгалтерии 7.7 (есть на инфостарте но нет возможности скачать). Будьте добры отправьте на vladimir.allenov собака hotmail.com или в личку. Буду очень признателен!!!

----------


## efi

> Нужна бухгалтерия 7.70.457. Помогите, пожалуйста, если завалялась где-нибудь.


http://rghost.ru/38019682 - 457 релиз

----------


## ArlaDOS

Нужна конфигурация ЖКХ или ТСЖ для органицации. За ранее спасибо

----------


## kohsa

Поделитесь пожалуйста МД-шником или релизом УСН 167.

Благодарю!

----------


## Kush

Нужна обработка для загрузки выписок из клиент-банка Приват в Бухгалтерию 77

----------


## Jim_Grek

Уважаемые, дайте пожалуйста скачать у кого есть установка конфигурации "Инфокрафт. Расчет квартплаты", релиз 7.70.121 для платформы 1С v.7.7 соответственно. Заранее благодарю, кто откликнется!

----------


## Zhuravlik

Здравствуйте. Нужна 1С:Предприятие 7.7. Комплексная конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", релиз 7.70.479 от 15.01.2008. Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой...
Это только предположение, но судя по поискам в интернете полной установки 479 релиза не было, была установка 478, и апдейт до 479. Если так, то тогда они и нужны.

----------


## witaw

Огромная просьба!!! Нужен РАСЧЕТ КВАРТПЛАТЫ (разработка не Кварца) , с возможностью доработки. Пожалуйста!!! Срочно!!! Лучше в личку witaw1@ukr.net

----------


## s.chagin

Здравствуйте,
ищу релизы к 1С бухгалтерия (проф.) редакция 4.5 с 7.70.478 по 7.70.533, заранее спасибо.

----------


## zas2004

Нужно срочно обновление конфигурации от ООО "Весь учет" упрощенка для ЖКХ 7.7

----------


## Frob

Разыскивается релиз типовой конфигурации 1С: Торговля и склад 7.7 ПРОФ релиз 942.

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Var_var

А есть у кого-нибудь Вещевое довольствие 7.7 релиз 004 от 2011 года?

----------


## peng

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/106045/ . Очень нужно. 

Заранее благодарен!

----------


## vitamina

*s.chagin, Frob*, в личке

*Zhuravlik*, оба релиза были,,, в личке!

----------

s.chagin (15.05.2012)

----------


## Zhuravlik

Не было возможности вчера выйти в интернет. Можно еще раз в лс кинуть ссылку на 479 релиз?

---------- Post added at 10:00 ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 ----------

А есть у кого нибудь пособия для пользователя от 1С в pdf или chm, для зарплаты и коплексной (7 платформа)? Только не конфигурирование и администрирование, а именно для пользователя.

----------


## mike2005

нужна последняя конфигурация Инфокрафт расчет квартполаты и УСН, 193 релиз

----------


## Tyger

Ребят, у кого есть комплексная , 517 релиз, подкиньте.. На ИТс нет, где взять, не знаю..

----------


## TigeRuS

> Ребят, у кого есть комплексная , 517 релиз, подкиньте.. На ИТс нет, где взять, не знаю..


Перейди по ссылке в первом посту Ссылки на конфигурации 7.x для России -----> здесь. Там уже 518 релиз.

---------- Post added at 08:50 ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 ----------

Может есть у кого 1С-Рарус: *Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти, редакция 3*?

----------


## vitamina

> Ребят, у кого есть комплексная , 517 релиз, подкиньте.. На ИТс нет, где взять, не знаю..


А ссылки на комплексная 7.70.517 выложены, начиная с этого сообщения и далее...

----------

Tyger (16.05.2012)

----------


## Tyger

> Перейди по ссылке в первом посту Ссылки на конфигурации 7.x для России -----> здесь. Там уже 518 релиз.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:50 ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 ----------
> 
> Может есть у кого 1С-Рарус: *Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти, редакция 3*?


Да у меня и 519 есть, мне для обновления измененной конфы 517 нужен

----------


## DeBrazhelon

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/126638/ и http://infostart.ru/public/126154/ . Спасибо!

----------


## as09021974

День добрый. Кто готов поделиться ТиС 948 и 949 релизами?
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## vitamina

> День добрый. Кто готов поделиться ТиС 948 и 949 релизами?
> Заранее спасибо.


берем здесь

----------

as09021974 (16.05.2012)

----------


## Zuf

Да, радуются 1с-ники, Уже год прошел, как вышла Вещевое довольствие 004, а ни одной ссылки. И что делать?

----------


## Zebra789987

Скиньте кто-нибудь алкоголь розница для 7-ки Пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Var_var

*Zuf*, вот и я ищу Вещевку уже сколько времени...)))

----------


## Unclesam

Помогите найти 1с для ресторана! Очень нужна!!

----------


## Timret

Помогите. Очень нужно 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигурация ред.6.2    7.70.647 (установка) от 26.12.2011

----------


## vitamina

> Помогите. Очень нужно 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигурация ред.6.2    7.70.647 (установка) от 26.12.2011


 Насколько я понял, это ведь бюджетка -> скачать | зеркало

----------

Timret (18.05.2012)

----------


## floody

Просьба поделиться релизом 937 ТиС. Спасибо!

----------


## vitamina

> Просьба поделиться релизом 937 ТиС. Спасибо!


 Торговля и склад - Релиз 7.70.937 от 22.12.2004

----------


## Still_Water

Помогите. Очень нужна 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 релиз 7.70.512

----------


## vitamina

> Помогите. Очень нужна 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 релиз 7.70.512


Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.512 от 26.01.2010 | зеркало

----------

bonifazi (21.05.2012), Still_Water (20.05.2012)

----------


## alex_phantom

Нужна конфигурация для хранения, учёта и продажи ГСМ.
В основном для управленческого учёта.
Посоветуйте.

----------


## veller

Кто знаетИИ Семёрки новые релизы будут выходитьИИ?

----------


## PaladinRussia

Скажите где взять конфигурацию для конвертацииИ?

----------


## rouge

здравствуйте, дайте пожалуйста ссылку на конфигурацию 1С: Торговля+Склад и 1С: бухгалтерия 7.7 на Windows Seven 64x-разрядную.
заранее огромное спасибо!!

----------


## vitamina

> Скажите где взять конфигурацию для конвертацииИ?


Эта?

*Конвертация данных 7.70.148 от 20.04.2012* -> rghost

Это действительно версия 7.70.148, т.к. номер версии всегда показывает 111. Обновляются только правила конвертации.

---------- Post added at 21:27 ---------- Previous post was at 21:22 ----------




> здравствуйте, дайте пожалуйста ссылку на конфигурацию 1С: Торговля+Склад и 1С: бухгалтерия 7.7 на Windows Seven 64x-разрядную.
> заранее огромное спасибо!!


1с7.7 не приспособлена для Windows Seven 64. Если нужна новая база, какчайте *Новая чистая база*, если обновление, то качайте распакованное *Обновление из установки с MD-файлом*. Для Бухгалтерии здесь, для ТИС здесь

---------- Post added at 21:30 ---------- Previous post was at 21:27 ----------




> Кто знаетИИ Семёрки новые релизы будут выходитьИИ?


А почему нет. Последние вышли буквально 21.05.2012, начиная отсюда и далее

----------

PaladinRussia (23.05.2012)

----------


## PaladinRussia

Спасибо а есть мануал по использованию конвертацииИ?

----------


## vitamina

> Спасибо а есть мануал по использованию конвертацииИ?


У меня нет...

----------


## sergey3234

Помогите, нужен очень старый релиз бухгалтерии 7.70.449.
Спасибо!

----------


## vitamina

> Помогите, нужен очень старый релиз бухгалтерии 7.70.449.
> Спасибо!


смотрим в личке...

----------


## loin

Подрядчик строительства 1.4! Локальная есть? Витаминка, котя!:)

----------


## rouge

> 1с7.7 не приспособлена для Windows Seven 64. Если нужна новая база, какчайте Новая чистая база, если обновление, то качайте распакованное Обновление из установки с MD-файлом. Для Бухгалтерии здесь, для ТИС здесь


 а для чего мне тогда эти файлы, если 7.7 не бует работать?

----------


## vitamina

> а для чего мне тогда эти файлы, если 7.7 не бует работать?


Сама 1с 7.7 работает. Проблемы возникают при установке. В т.ч. не работают установщики конфигураций, рассчитанные на 32-хразрядную систему. Под рукой надо иметь 32-х разрядную систему, например для получения обновлений из установок конфигураций, либо брать уже распакованные обновления. В ИНЕТе об этом написано много, например здесь
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*loin*, конфигурации для строительства здесь

----------

rouge (24.05.2012)

----------


## Филимон

Товарищи, будьте любезны, бух 7.7 453. Есть у кого-нибудь в архивах?

----------


## rouge

спасибо

----------


## vitamina

> Товарищи, будьте любезны, бух 7.7 453. Есть у кого-нибудь в архивах?


Бухучет 7.70.453 от 11.12.2003 | зеркало

----------

Trium (12.07.2012)

----------


## Lexaero

Пожалуйста, если у кого есть, конфигурацию ТиС 7.70.932, чистую, для анализа изменений нужно

----------


## vitamina

> Пожалуйста, если у кого есть, конфигурацию ТиС 7.70.932, чистую, для анализа изменений нужно


Дистрибутив установки пойдет? ТиС 7.70.932 от 17.11.2003 | зеркало

----------

Trium (12.07.2012)

----------


## beregirina

Пожайлуста, помогите - нужен релиз 510 Бухгалтерии Проф.

----------

Lexaero (25.05.2012)

----------


## vitamina

> Необходим релиз 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 7.70.504. Заранее благодарю.


Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.504 от 26.01.2009 | зеркало




> Пожайлуста, помогите - нужен релиз 510 Бухгалтерии Проф.


Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.510 от 14.12.2009  | зеркало

----------

beregirina (26.05.2012), JusovNA (25.05.2012)

----------


## mhunter

если можно, подкиньте, пожалуйста АБ" "управление ювелирной торговлей"

---------- Post added at 19:52 ---------- Previous post was at 19:52 ----------




> Ребята подкиньте кто может конфу "Управление ювелирной торговлей" для Предприятия 8.1.  (релиз не ниже 10.3) либо что то похожее.
> Кому надо подкину конфу АБ" "управление ювелирной торговлей" для Предприятия 8.0.13  (релиз 10.2)
> Также есть  "Ювелир Софт Лайт для Украины" для Предприятия 7.7. со сломаным ключом на конфигураторе. (полностью рабочая-проверено) 
> В личку плз.!


если можно, подкиньте, пожалуйста АБ" "управление ювелирной торговлей"

----------


## PaladinRussia

Доброго времени суток нужна выгрузка и загрузка данных из одной(ТиС) в другую конфигурацию(бухгалтерию или комплексную) на подобии http://www.33lab.ru/imp-exp.html или эту только полную версию. Помогите кто может

----------


## Умберто Лопес

Добрый день всем!
Ищу 1С Комплексную конфигурацию 7.7 последнее обновление.

----------


## vitamina

> Добрый день всем!
> Ищу 1С Комплексную конфигурацию 7.7 последнее обновление.


Обновление комплексной 7.70.519 от24.04.2012 есть в этом сообщении,  установка там же и в шапке той же темы

----------

Умберто Лопес (29.05.2012)

----------


## Antibarracuda

День добрый
Помогите найти обновление на конфигурацию "Торговля+Склад", редакция 9.2 Оптово-розничная конфигурация (7.70.970)

----------


## Умберто Лопес

> День добрый
> Помогите найти обновление на конфигурацию "Торговля+Склад", редакция 9.2 Оптово-розничная конфигурация (7.70.970)


7.70.970:
http://depositfiles.com/files/zx19y2fgd
7.70.971:
http://depositfiles.com/files/ppkwc5vub

----------

Antibarracuda (29.05.2012)

----------


## vitamina

А распакованное обновление с md-файлом для ТИС 7.70.970 можно взять отсюда

----------


## ImmortalDragom

Очень нужна Платформа от бухгалтерии ПРОФ 7.7.27 лицензионная (чтобы работала от ключа). Если есть комплект первых дискет для разных версий - тоже подойдет.

----------


## allalexx

Добрый день.

Пожалуйста, уточните, есть ли отчет по форме т-54а для 1С:Предприятие 7.7 ?

Спасибо!

----------


## staryalex

народ дайте ссылку на обновленный движок 7.7

----------


## Zmey78

> народ дайте ссылку на обновленный движок 7.7


Лекарство интегрировано. А также интегрирована совместимость с Windows 7 и Windows Vista.

B770027.RAR
Зеркало 1
Зеркало 2

----------


## palaz

Господа, прошу дать ссылочку на конфигурацию 1С77 Ювелирка. Заранее благодарен!

----------


## ShustriK2010

Всем привет. Поделитесь ссылкой на Торговлю и склад версия 9.2. Заранее спасибо.
Спасибо. Разобрался сам. :)

----------


## ИннаГвоздикова

Хочууу релиз 7.70.291 и 292 для 1-С 7.7!!!!!!!!! Пожалста!!!

----------


## vitamina

> Хочууу релиз 7.70.291 и 292 для 1-С 7.7!!!!!!!!! Пожалста!!!


 М-да уж... Варианты:
- Бухгалтерия (общая) 
- Зарплата и Кадры
- Комплексная 
- Торговля+Склад 
- Производство Услуги Бухгалтерия ?
Но в наличии такие релизы есть только ЗИК И?

----------


## ИннаГвоздикова

> М-да уж... Варианты:
> - Бухгалтерия (общая) 
> - Зарплата и Кадры
> - Комплексная 
> - Торговля+Склад 
> - Производство Услуги Бухгалтерия ?
> Но в наличии такие релизы есть только ЗИК И?


1-с Предприятие- Бухучет для Украины!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!

----------


## vitamina

> 1-с Предприятие- Бухучет для Украины!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!


О-па!

Конфигурации для Украины здесь, там и ищите (уже в шапке есть 7.70.292)

Попрошайка для Украины здесь (но это если не найдете)...

----------

ИннаГвоздикова (07.06.2012)

----------


## ИннаГвоздикова

Большое спасибо!!! Но все остановилось(((( пишет что  в плане счетов счет 31.1 является группой... что делать подскажите пожалуйста!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Y80ths

Ребята, дайте ссылочку на конфигурацию 1С77 Сервисный центр. Спасибо!

----------


## Касякова

Нужна програма выгрузки и загрузки справочников из одной базы в другую 1с 7.7(контрагенты)Все ссылки которые нашла не работают

----------


## AAB291191

день добрый, люди помогите, нужна база для обучения, скинте кто нубудь ссылку, заранее спасибо

----------


## vipQ7

Добрый День! Случаем не у кого нет чистой, не ломаной платформы 

1С Предприятие 7.7.027 , что бы оперативный учет был.И?

----------


## poter

дайте сылочку на конфигурацию школьное питание

----------


## vitamina

> дайте сылочку на конфигурацию школьное питание


Капитан: Школьное питание ПРОФ 7.70.201 от 28.06.2007

----------


## Светялчок

Дайте, пожалуйста, новую книгу покупок и продаж для ОЧЕНЬ старых релизов бухгалтерии. Спасибо!

----------


## Ната33

Очень нужна обработка по групповому вводу счетов-фактур(новых)  на основании Отгрузки товаров в 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7. ред 4.5! а то у меня тока есть для старых а там не проставляется вид операции .  может кто может поделится

----------


## Klapon

Добрый день.
Нужна конфигурация "СНТ.Бухгалтерия" для 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7

----------


## Пуговка

Добрый вечер. Помогите, загрузила обновление от 01.04.12г. в 1с 7.7 ХС и не работает, нужен файл лицензии

---------- Post added at 21:35 ---------- Previous post was at 21:35 ----------

Релиз 7.12.04.01

----------


## tsname

Добрый День! Помогите найти 1C-Рарус:CRM Решения для пользователей 1С:Предприятие 7.7

----------


## ST208

Добро всем времени суток! Существует такая проблема по выгрузки данных из ТиС в бух.УСН у кого есть какие обработки поделитесь пожалуйста! или скажите юзеру как    это можно сделать. Заранее все спасибо!

----------


## brizcafe

Уважаемые форумчане! Скиньте, пожалуйста ссылку на конфигурацию УСН 1С 7.7 последний релиз, у кого есть! Очень нужна конфигурация УСН 1С 7.7! СПАСИБО!

----------


## Светялчок

> Уважаемые форумчане! Скиньте, пожалуйста ссылку на конфигурацию УСН 1С 7.7 последний релиз, у кого есть! Очень нужна конфигурация УСН 1С 7.7! СПАСИБО!


вот тут http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...605#post246605

----------


## Zombokotik

Нужна конфигурация 1С 7.7 "Финансовое планирование". Спасибо.

----------


## Alexey-i

Ищу С: Предприятие+склад, редакция 9,2.  Версия 7.7.
Пожалуйста помогите найти. Заранее огромне спасибо ;) gos-gost@yandex.ru

----------


## jenika

Ищу старую конфигурацию Торговля+склад 7.70.875,  может завалялась у кого. Спасибо заранее njenika@yandex.ru

----------


## webforum

Ищу конфигурацию Штрих-М: торговое предприятие prof v.4.18! Желательно ломанную. Заранее спасибо! vk85@mail.ru

----------


## Ninaugntu

Очень нужна конфигурация Армекс: Полиграфия 7.7 или какая-нибудь конфа на основе 7.7 для типографии

----------


## evlampev

Есть у кого 3-НДФЛ 2012 для Предпринимателя 7.7?

----------


## Shon9

Очень надо найти обновление не типовой конфигурации поселившейся у бухгалтера, стоит там следующие чудо:
1с7.7 (для SQL) 7.70.027
Конфигурация
Бухгалтерский учёт, редакция 4.5 (7.70.537)
Установленные компоненты:
Бухгалтерский учет
Оперативный учет
Расчет

Заранее благодарен и спасибо за понимание..

----------


## }I{eka87

Милейшие люди!Help!
Очень нужно: Внешний отчет Книга продаж 2012 для старых релизов Бухгалтерии 7.7 и Внешний отчет Книга покупок 2012 для старых релизов Бухгалтерии 7.7. Будьте любезны отправьте на boshe-st.oskol@mail.ru или в личку.

----------


## Frob

Добрый день. Разыскивается релиз 504 1С: Бухгалтерия 7.7 ПРОФ. Подойдет и просто md-шник.

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## nikov68

Ищу Рарус Автотранспорт

----------


## Stanislav_42

Товарищи! Разыскивается самое свежее обновление для "Торговое предприятие Prof v.4.0"! Поделитесь, будьте так любезны! :)

Быть может, найдется версия 5.0?

----------


## Marsha

Добрый вечер! Не подскажите а конфигурация для 1С 7.7 УСН 194 от 20.06.2012 будет? Интересует регламентированная отчетность за 2 квартал 2012г., будут ли ссылки? Благодарю вас.

----------


## vitamina

> Добрый вечер! Не подскажите а конфигурация для 1С 7.7 УСН 194 от 20.06.2012 будет? Интересует регламентированная отчетность за 2 квартал 2012г., будут ли ссылки?


Вроде не первый день на форуме...

Конфигурации для 1с 7.7 здесь и УСН уже 7.70.196. А если надо 194 от 21.05.2012, то на этой странице

Формы отчетности здесь

----------

Marsha (04.07.2012)

----------


## Sklif(Москва)

Ищу последнюю - ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих организаций и автономных учреждений 7.7 Релиз 542/3.44 от 29.06.2012 г.
Есть у кого?

----------


## stalker17

> Очень надо найти обновление не типовой конфигурации поселившейся у бухгалтера, стоит там следующие чудо:
> 1с7.7 (для SQL) 7.70.027
> Конфигурация
> Бухгалтерский учёт, редакция 4.5 (7.70.537)
> Установленные компоненты:
> Бухгалтерский учет
> Оперативный учет
> Расчет
> 
> Заранее благодарен и спасибо за понимание..


 А что в ней нетипового? Доработки сделаны?

----------


## Cooper-Mixal

Добрый день! 

Помогите, пожалуйста, не могу найти обновления с 514 по 533 для бухгалтерии 7.7 типовая. 

Буду благодарен...

----------


## ST208

Доброго дня! помогите требуется обработка по выгрузке Расчетная ведомость (Т51) для Предпринимателя!
 Спасибо!

----------


## Zuf

У кого есть Бухгалтерия для бюджетных учреждений с выгрузкой в казначейство в формате 120701 ? Или обработка?
 А кто-нибудь хоть что-то слышал об этом?

----------


## finetfile

> У кого есть Бухгалтерия для бюджетных учреждений с выгрузкой в казначейство в формате 120701 ? Или обработка?
>  А кто-нибудь хоть что-то слышал об этом?


давай мыло

----------


## forex_d

Доброго времени суток!
Выложите пожалуйста 1С7.7:Предприниматель редакция 1.2  Типовая конфигурация релизы с 7.70.151 по 7.70.186.
Благодарю!

----------


## 88ALM6

Нужна обработка для обмена с клиентом Уралсиб Интернет Банк.

----------


## letun911

Народ а есть у кого нить подрядчик строительства 2.3 релиз 7.70.2375 И выложите плиз

----------


## VeRkA4

> Доброго времени суток!
> Выложите пожалуйста 1С7.7:Предприниматель редакция 1.2  Типовая конфигурация релизы с 7.70.151 по 7.70.186.
> Благодарю!


 Лень было заливать каждый по отдельности, залила одним архивом.
http://sinhro.net/6t4i7tm9ayks/Predp...70186.rar.html

----------


## sanya31

11111

----------


## AnnaZ

Подскажите, пожалуйста, а почему нет регламентированной отчетности за 2-й квартал 2012 года и конфигураций с 540 по 543ИИ

----------


## Ninochka!

Очень нужна конфигурация 1С Бухгалтерия ПРОФ 7.7 релиз 456

----------


## ShustriK2010

Помогите найти конфигурацию Бухгалтерский учет редакция 4.5. Или поновее обновления для 1c предприятие 7.7.
И выпускалась ли более новая версия редакции этой конфигурации? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## stalker17

1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7.
  Типовая конфигурация, редакция 4.5.
  Релиз 7.70.543 от 06.07.2012 г.

  развёрнутая БД, распаковать и использовать

----------

BiWik (25.01.2013), Андрея (13.07.2012)

----------


## Alex_Sv

есть ли ссылки на отчетность за 2-й квартал 2012 для 7.7.

уже не надо, нашел

----------


## Dmitry1980

Здравствуйте, подскажите как перенести данные из 1С 7.7 УСН в 1С 7.7 БП?

----------


## Zmey78

> Здравствуйте, подскажите как перенести данные из 1С 7.7 УСН в 1С 7.7 БП?


Какие именно данные? Справочники - это понятно, а документы?
Я бы воспользовался конфигурацией Конвертация данных для этого...
Могу помочь за скромное вознаграждение :)

----------


## Absa

1С:Предприятие 7.7 "Производство+Услуги+Бухга  терия" 7.70.313 от 25.01.2010  есть у кого-нибудь? скиньте пожалуйста))

----------


## Zombokotik

> 1С:Предприятие 7.7 "Производство+Услуги+Бухга  терия" 7.70.313 от 25.01.2010  есть у кого-нибудь? скиньте пожалуйста))


ПУБ 313 
http://narod.ru/disk/56752569001.f94...70313.rar.html

----------


## vitn

Очень прошу Конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры" релиз 7.70.505, на форуме все ссылки мертвые

----------


## Zombokotik

> Очень прошу Конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры" релиз 7.70.505, на форуме все ссылки мертвые


Есть 504 и 506. Могу выложить. 505 потерялся.

----------

vitn (17.07.2012)

----------


## vitn

Огромное спасибо, но нужен 505 релиз, у меня ситуация такая же...

----------


## kisalusa

Люди! Очень-очень нужен внешний отчет Журнал учета счетов-фактур 2012 года для 1С:Бухгалтерия ред.4.4. Обновить её нет возможности (сильно изменена еще до меня).

----------


## Progg81

Здравствуйте! Очень нужно обновление от Юколы (РБ) для Бухг.4.5 1С:Предприятие - переход на новый план счетов. Люди добрые, поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## vitamina

> Здравствуйте! Очень нужно обновление от Юколы (РБ) для Бухг.4.5 1С:Предприятие - переход на новый план счетов. Люди добрые, поделитесь, пожалуйста.


 Беларусь здесь

---------- Post added at 01:56 ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 ----------




> Очень прошу Конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры" релиз 7.70.505, на форуме все ссылки мертвые


 Комплексная 7.70.505 от 09.03.2011 -> скачать | зеркало

---------- Post added at 02:02 ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 ----------




> Люди! Очень-очень нужен внешний отчет Журнал учета счетов-фактур 2012 года для 1С:Бухгалтерия ред.4.4. Обновить её нет возможности (сильно изменена еще до меня).


 Здесь тема, посвященная новой счет-фактуре. Может, что-нибудь подыщете для себя...

----------

kisalusa (17.07.2012), Tokio78 (24.07.2012), vitn (18.07.2012)

----------


## kisalusa

Спасибо большое! Но я, оказывается, там сегодня уже была. Ничего не нашла (((

----------


## vitn

Просто немереное человеческое спасибо!!! Готов отблагодарить более материально!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## artmaler

Разыскивается Обновления Бухалтерии с 7.70.538 по 7.70.543

----------


## bestship

Ищу внешную обработку на 7.7 - "выгонялку" забывчивых из 1С, чтобы без вмешательства в код.
Google не находит, а infostart стал жадным :(

----------


## Kseniya

Добрый день, 
для ознакомления хотелось бы посмотреть конфигурацию "Железнодорожные перевозки"
или подобную связанную с перевозками
у кого есть поделитесь пож-та
заранее спасибо

----------


## voffffka

Доброго дня помогите найти конфигурацию 1С: Учет в микрофинансовых организациях 8 или 7. заранее спасибо

----------


## LooGOLD

Добрый день! Товарищи! Помогите пожалуйста, у кого есть руководство по "1с-Рарус альфа-авто:Автозапчасти  +  Автосервис + Автосалон ред. 3". Очень необходима именно литература с конкретным описанием.

----------


## Vlad1m1r23

Здравствуйте! Помогите найти УСН Для беларуси! Спасибо!

----------


## hp530

Здравствуйте. Дайте пожалуйста ссылочку на Итилиум 4.2 и возможно у кого то есть руководство. Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## hp530

> Здравствуйте. Дайте пожалуйста ссылочку на Итилиум 4.2 и возможно у кого то есть руководство. Буду очень благодарен.


Извините, не в ту тему написал.

----------


## Oleg20

Добрый день!
Помогите с конфигурацией по диетпитанию. Платформа значения не имеет

----------


## Khunkarov

Подскажите кто-нибудь пожалуйста!!!!
Как установить конфигурацию 1c 7.7 рарус сельхозпредприятие ЕСХН на win 7 x 64

----------


## selvla

Добрый день. Очень нужна обработка Помощник ввода на основании для 1С7.7. Ее уже здесь выкладывали, но ссылка уже не рабочая. Очень-очень нужно. Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## miluna

Здравствуйте! Очень надо 7.7. Могу поменять на 8.2

----------


## avddev

Прикольно насчет обмена. это как выглядеть будетИ? А насчет 7.7 что надо конфигурацию (вопрос какую их много) или платформуИ Определитесь и вперед по форуму и то и другое есть.

----------


## vovchicnn

Насчет обмена точно прикольно. А я вот новый файлообменник сделал вот ссылочка на платформу 7.7 http://www.4shared.com/rar/2cmYxlTD/1CSetup27.html Напишите please, работает или нет. Для меня-то, как для владельца, работает, а вот для других, не знаю.

----------


## citrix

Всем  доброго времени! Очень необходимы редакции 8.5  8.6 и 8.7 ТиС 7.7. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## 5434666

Разработчик ЗАО "Компьютерно-кассовые системы" какой либо информации о номере релиза в пункте "О программе" не отображено. Заранее благодарен, если можно то вышлите дистрибутив конфигурации на почту 5434666@gmail.com

----------


## Misha951

Добрый день необходимо обновление ЗИК 7,7 до версии не ниже 7,70,*323*подскажите где качнуть?

----------


## vitamina

> Добрый день необходимо обновление ЗИК 7,7 до версии не ниже 7,70,*323*подскажите где качнуть?


ЗИК Релиз 7.70.326 от 18.06.2012 здесь, а ЗИК 7.70.324 в шапке той же темы

----------


## vovchicnn

Вот недавно нашёл ещё адресок http://pro1c.3dn.ru/blog/zarplata_kadry_7_7/1-0-26 , там есть всё и свежее...

----------


## olegv73

Доброго времени суток! Помогите найти 7.70.461 комплексную.. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## vitamina

> Доброго времени суток! Помогите найти 7.70.461 комплексную.. Заранее благодарен.


Комплексная 7.70.461 от 20.03.2006 -> скачать

----------


## KoP

Друзья, может есть у кого обработка по вводу на основании, что бы в ТиС 7.7 работало, а то стандартный помощник не все делает, дайте плиз.

----------


## krivovyaz21

Добрый день! Необходима программа Бухгалтерский учёт в гаражно-строительном кооперативе (ГСК) для 1С7.7, помогите найти. Заранее благодарю

----------


## Lontayer

Привет

Ищутся конфы, у кого есть - откликнитесь плз...

1С-Рарус:АЗК+Нефтебаза 1.0
1С-Рейтинг:Нефтепродукты

----------


## HaNuRiK

Доброго времени суток.. Нужна конф. 1С Бух.7.7 Торговля+склад последний релиз и прога переносящая данные из нее в типовую конф.
Заранее благодарю

----------


## Nogree

Друзья, может есть у кого рабочая 1с окна, дайте плиз.

----------


## miss.nta

Прошу выложить (у кого есть) Платежные документы 7.7 последний релиз 7.70.334 от 17.07.2012г, заранее благодарна

----------


## Василий1111

поделитесь пожалуйста разработкой Континет Швея
оригинал

----------


## victosha75

Привет Всем! Ребята дайте пожалуйста ссылку на 1С Общепит.Заранее спасибо.

----------


## TJohn

Привет всем. Срочно нужна конфигурация 1С: ХроноГраф Управление образования/Школа.

----------


## 5zer

Привет помогите,направте где найти или дайте пожалуйста ссылку. Нужна обработка свертки базы торговли 1 с 7.7

----------


## ronval

> Привет помогите,направте где найти или дайте пожалуйста ссылку. Нужна обработка свертки базы торговли 1 с 7.7


посмотри здесь, вдруг поможет http://alexeevalexey.blogspot.com/p/1-77.html

----------


## 5zer

я делал по ней и встает на переносе остатков в чистую базу!:(
ИдентДок=СпДокументов.Полу  читьЗначение(нстр,»ДокСоот  »);
 Номер за пределами значения!

----------


## sasa_zaslav

добрый день, ищу конфигурацию бухгалтерия для беларуси с новым планом счетов, и с наличием учета розничной торговли.

----------


## Andryza

Всем привет. Киньте плиз ссылку на ломбард 2.0 или подскажите как на вин 7 поставить

----------


## Arina2013

Добрый день, у кого-нибудь есть внешние обработки: 
 - Учет и печать исходящих транспортных накладных в 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7
 - Учет и печать исходящих товарно-транспортных накладных в 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7
 С возможность автозаполнения строк на основании отгрузки и возможностью сохранить все введенные ТТН и ТН. Очень нужно, заранее спасибо!

----------


## Zolo

Если есть у кого Бухгалтерский учет 4.5 релиз 7.70.641 скиньте ссылочку, пожалуйста. Благодарю заранее!

----------


## vitamina

> Если есть у кого Бухгалтерский учет 4.5 релиз 7.70.641 скиньте ссылочку, пожалуйста. Благодарю заранее!


Вообще-то Бухучет последняя была 7.70.544 от 24.07.2012. :)  Может, нужна 7.70.541, тогда, например, здесь

----------


## Zolo

К сожалению нет. Нужен именно старый релиз от 21.10.2004. Ну или хотя бы 465 релиз.

----------


## vitamina

> К сожалению нет. Нужен именно старый релиз от 21.10.2004. Ну или хотя бы 645 релиз.


Кажется, с первого раза не дошло... Последний 7.70.544 от 24.07.2012. 461-го нет в данный момент. А если подойдет 7.70.465 (а не 645) от 20.01.2005 , то закинул сюда

----------

Zolo (18.08.2012)

----------


## Melissa-nv

Очень нужен либо Рарус Автотранспорт либо Автохозяйство. Может у кого есть. Поделитесь, пожалуйста. Можно даже просто md-файл.

----------


## Zuf

> Держи, 1С Вещевое довольствие, релиз 7.70.003
> 
> Скачать:
> vip-file | letitbit


Прошу выложить Вещевое довольствие 004 версии или больше, если есть.

----------


## wishmaster01

Ищется такая вещь:
1С-АНАЛИТ: Поликлиника. Медстатистика. Конфигурация для 1С: Оперативного учета

Прим. "Аналит: Поликлиника. Медстатистика" не является самостоятельным программных продуктом и предназначена для использования совместно с компонентой "Оперативный учет" системы программ "1С: Предприятие 7.7

----------


## al_milenium

Приветствую!
 Помогите с лекарством для Рарус-Общепит ред.6 7.70.492 с ключем версии 2.02 или вылеченную такуюже конфигурацию
al_milenium@list.ru
 Заранее благодарю.

----------


## DemonAk

Помогите, нигде не могу найти ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих организаций и автономных учреждений (для 1С: Предприятие 7.7) 544/3.44 от 02.08.2012

----------


## vkng

Добрый день. Ищу конфигурацию: БИТ:Бухучет в НКО 7.7 Номер релиза 7.70.536 Поделитесь у кого есть, плиз.

----------


## МАТРЁШКА

Очень, очень нужна любая конфигурация по начислению квартплаты для Украины.

----------


## Владимир_71

Скиньте плз. бухгалтерию 7.70.464 если у кого есть

----------


## bestship

Бухгалтерия Проф 7.70.509 от 14.10.2009
https://www.dropbox.com/s/m8bvocbcov...(Prof)7.70.509 (14.10.2009).rar

(Just in case, referral link:http://db.tt/sWR6SZDt)

----------


## sten79

Здравствуйте.

Для сравнения с измененной конфигурацией нужен релиз Торговля + Склад 7.70.932. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, если есть у кого.

----------


## vitamina

> Для сравнения с измененной конфигурацией нужен релиз Торговля + Склад 7.70.932.


 ТИС 7.70.932 от 17.11.2003

----------

MegaEvil (18.09.2012), sten79 (03.09.2012)

----------


## Vycheslav00

Здравствуйте! Дайте пожалуйста Торговля и склад для Казахстана, тут столько страниц что не могу просто найти даже через поиск, заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## vitamina

*Vycheslav00*!  

Казахстан здесь

----------


## Mrikse

помогите не могу найти обновления базы  конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет" (ред. 4.5) у меня стоит 7,70,460

----------


## lok78

Нужен релиз "Торговля и склад" 7.70.963, если у кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## vitamina

> Нужен релиз "Торговля и склад" 7.70.963, если у кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста!


 ТИС 7.70.963 от 22.06.2010 скачать 



> не могу найти обновления базы  конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет" (ред. 4.5) у меня стоит 7,70,460


*Mrikse*, личку почитай

----------

lok78 (11.09.2012), Mrikse (11.09.2012)

----------


## pipsun

Доброго времени суток, если у кого-нибудь есть web-расширение 2.0 для 1c 7.7 поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## vnf

Требуется леченная Эффект-Информ: Квартплата для ТСЖ, ЖСК, последний релиз - 2.53

----------


## Nickolauzz

Привет всем!

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/149642/ очень нужно.

----------


## sannet

Подскажите пожалуйста, как сделать в *объявлении на взнос наличными*, чтобы писало не *рублей*, а *белорусских рублей*. В банке ругаются и не принимают объявку. Версия 1С Мисофт 7,7

----------


## AndrewZloy

Кто может дать последнюю КТ-2000, желательно торговля и скл. (с пивной декларацией)? Прогораю...
AndrewZloy@mail.ru

----------


## plizkinzmey

Здравствуйте ищутся конфигурации для 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Базовая) Типовая конфигуpация начиная с версии 7.70.526. Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## vitamina

> Здравствуйте ищутся конфигурации для 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Базовая) Типовая конфигуpация начиная с версии 7.70.526. Заранее огромное спасибо.


 *Типовые обновления* пойдут? Они годятся для обновления хоть базовых, хоть типовых версий. Вот здесь обновления для Бухучета версии с 7.70.526 по 7.70.532. Если это пойдет, тогда дальше поищем...

----------


## mossev

Доброго всем времени!У кого нибудь есть конфигурация еФарма?Дайте пожалуйста ссылку.

----------


## Zokerr

Доброго здравия. Кто - нибудь сталкивался с данной проблемой "Главбух просит, чтоб 20 сч. в Бухгалтерии 7.7. закрывался ежемесячно" Ей объясняешь, что в программе он закрывается по завершению года, но она нет уперлась, что надо ежемесячное закрытие 20 сч.
*Поделитесь пожалуйста кто сталкивался ссылкой или обработкой по данному вопросу *

----------


## artlink

Поделитесь последними обновлениями 1с 7.7 ЗИК (нужен именно ПРОФ)

----------


## vitamina

> Поделитесь последними обновлениями 1с 7.7 ЗИК (нужен именно ПРОФ)


Сообщения форума с выложенной конфигурацией *Зарплата и кадры* за 2012 год:

7.70.327 от 20.08.2012

7.70.326 от 18.06.2012

7.70.325 от 21.05.2012 

7.70.324 от 16.04.2012

7.70.323 от 04.04.2012 

7.70.322 от 20.02.2012 

7.70.321 от 06.02.2012 

7.70.320 от 23.01.2012

7.70.319 от 10.01.2012

Все, что нужно для обновления: скачать *Обновление из установки с MD-файлом*...  :gamer:

----------


## greate

всем привет. как то столкнулся с проблемой выгрузки платежек в формате мт100 (не мт 102, мт 102 многострочную 1с сама формирует), используемый многими банками даже неважно какой страны для выгрузки в банкклиент платежей за товары или услуги. так вот. проблема успешно решена, могу поделиться решением. пишите greate@bk.ru или что гораздо быстрее, greate1981 скайп

----------


## elkalina

ПОМОГИТЕ! Ищу 1С: Школьное питание (установка)

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, если можете. Детский сад у нас маленький всего одна группа 15 человек. Возможности купить нет. Заранее благодарна.

----------


## neckdan

Помогите народ. срочно нужен эмуль на штрих-м кассир v1.9 в замен могу предложить эмуль на торговое предприятие v 4

---------- Post added at 11:59 ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 ----------

neckdan@mail.ru

----------


## Loenz

Перезалейте пожалуйста 
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения Проф." 7.70.176 (установка) от 29.10.2010

Все ссылки на эту конфигурацию битые. Очень нужна.

----------


## vitamina

> Перезалейте пожалуйста 
> 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения Проф." 7.70.176 (установка) от 29.10.2010
> 
> Все ссылки на эту конфигурацию битые. Очень нужна.


 Тады небитая в личке ждет...

----------


## neckdan

Ищу все релизы Альфа-Авто Автозапчасти+Автосервис ver 3
буду благодарен!
neckdan@mail.ru

----------


## vova23rus

помогите ссылкой "Налогоплательщик 7.70.240 13.03.2012"
в пойске нету, в инфо.дате 238 постояно  ((

----------


## al_milenium

Приветствую!
Подскажите, где можно спросить/скачать последнюю бюджетную конфигурацию и к ней формы отчетности на 3-й квартал.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## vitamina

> Подскажите, где можно спросить/скачать последнюю бюджетную конфигурацию и к ней формы отчетности на 3-й квартал.
> Заранее спасибо.


Сопровождение бюджетки на 1С7.7 прекратили в декабре 2011 г, затем рекомендован переход на 1С Предприятие 8. Последний официальный дистрибутив установки *1С8.2: "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения" Версия 1.0.13.3* с сентябрьского диска ИТС здесь. Обновление *1.0.13.4* здесь

---------- Post added at 21:37 ---------- Previous post was at 21:21 ----------




> помогите ссылкой "Налогоплательщик 7.70.240 13.03.2012"
> в пойске нету, в инфо.дате 238 постояно  ((


А вот здесь не он случайно?

----------

vova23rus (02.10.2012)

----------


## al_milenium

Спасибо!
А для 7.7 и отчетность прекратили выпускать?

----------


## vitamina

> Спасибо!
> А для 7.7 и отчетность прекратили выпускать?


Отчетность для бюджетки конечно прекратили...

----------


## Greem

Не у кого  случаем нету регламентированных отчетов по УСН ?.7. за период с 1кв 2010 по 4кв 2011. или хотябы за 2011 год целиком. все ссылки на данном форуме облазил по кускам 3 периода нашел.
Если есть поделитесь плиз.

----------


## vitamina

> Не у кого  случаем нету регламентированных отчетов по УСН ?.7. за период с 1кв 2010 по 4кв 2011. или хотябы за 2011 год целиком. все ссылки на данном форуме облазил по кускам 3 периода нашел.
> Если есть поделитесь плиз.


 В личке...

----------


## sergehome

Доброго времени суток! У кого нить может есть обработка интеграции 1с7.7 и интернет-магазина oscommerceVAM ? Очень надо...

----------


## vova23rus

> Сопровождение бюджетки на 1С7.7 прекратили в декабре 2011 г, затем рекомендован переход на 1С Предприятие 8. Последний официальный дистрибутив установки *1С8.2: "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения" Версия 1.0.13.3* с сентябрьского диска ИТС здесь. Обновление *1.0.13.4* здесь
> 
> ---------- Post added at 21:37 ---------- Previous post was at 21:21 ----------
> 
> А вот здесь не он случайно?


да! , огромное спасибо, пойс по форуму не дает нужножо результата (

----------


## Rrr Grlshz

Доброго времени суток, форумчане, 
поделитесь кто может регламентированной отчетностью general на 1с77, за 2010-2011 годы, а то ссылки что есть мертвые, а бухи проснулись "нннада" вынь да положь =(
заранее спасибо

----------


## plastron

Ищется 1С: Школьное Питание ПРОФ 7.7
срочно для 7 винды

----------


## HellBoy_old

Приветствую. Ни у кого не завалялась конфигурация 1С 7.7 Бухгалтерский учет 4.5 релиз 7.70.486? (можно на почту hellboy_old@inbox.ru). Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Zokerr

Кто поделиться книгой покупки и продаж для 1С УСН 1.3. очень нужна. Может ссылку или саму форму.
P.S. Спасибо кто откликнется

----------


## Palyc11111

Доброго времени суток! Кто знает где взять внешние формы 
счет, 
накладная торг-12, 
счет-фактура, 
акт 
для Бухгалтерия предприятия 7.7 и 8.2 и усн 7.7. 

byhonkin@mail.ru

----------


## vnf

> Доброго времени суток, форумчане, 
> поделитесь кто может регламентированной отчетностью general на 1с77, за 2010-2011 годы, а то ссылки что есть мертвые, а бухи проснулись "нннада" вынь да положь =(
> заранее спасибо


здесь

----------

Rrr Grlshz (05.10.2012)

----------


## andreevasb

Здравствуйте!! Поделитесь кто может!!! Очень нужна  "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих организаций и автономных учреждений 7.7 Релиз 545/3.44 от 24.08.2012 г." Заранее благодарю

----------


## pustosh

Срочно нужны 2 файла для переноса бухгалтерии из 7.7 в 8.2 Acc77_82.xml и Exp77_82.ert

----------


## Zmey78

> Срочно нужны 2 файла для переноса бухгалтерии из 7.7 в 8.2 Acc77_82.xml и Exp77_82.ert


То есть это даже не просьба, а просто констатация факта, типа "Хочу то, хочу сё..."

----------


## pustosh

Пожалуйста, киньте ссылку!

----------


## Zmey78

> Пожалуйста, киньте ссылку!


Посмотрите в разделе 1С 7.7 (скачайте последнюю Бух.7.7)

----------


## Agabala

Сроно нужна регламентированная отчетность за 3 квартал 2012 года для конфигурации КТ-2000:Алкоголь. Если у кого есть, пожалуйста, скиньте ссылку....

----------


## vitamina

> Срочно нужны 2 файла для переноса бухгалтерии из 7.7 в 8.2 Acc77_82.xml и Exp77_82.ert


скачать (взято из бух.7.70.547 от 03.10.2012)

----------

pustosh (08.10.2012)

----------


## Natalka_rus

Здравствуйте!

Очень нужна конфигурация Зарплата и кадры 7.7 для бюджета последнего релиза. Она еще выпускается?

----------


## Agabala

> Срочно нужна регламентированная отчетность за 3 квартал 2012 года для конфигурации КТ-2000:Алкоголь. Если у кого есть, пожалуйста, скиньте ссылку....


КТ-2000:Алкоголь, ред. 7.0  Пожалуйста, может у кого-нибудь применяется такая конфигурация, отчетность очень нужна, помогите!!!!!!!!

----------


## yurik_ageev

Всем привет! Люди у кого есть barcode для 1с 7.7?
поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## feolog

Комрады!!!!  помогите скачать. пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/101084/

----------


## alex192ivan

Здравствуйте! 
infostart.ru/public/83293/
Может у кого завалялась обработка полная. Надо глянуть как внутри сделано.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## samadurov

Всем добрый день! Нужна конфигурация "Производство+Услуги+Бухга  терия", редакция 2.8 Релиз 7.70.335 от 12.10.2012г. Заранее благодарен!

----------

Бильбо Ваген (19.11.2012)

----------


## fumma

Помогите, пожалуйста, люди добрые! срочно нужна ТТНка для 1с Предприниматель 7.7!
У кого есть, поделитесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## vitamina

> Нужна конфигурация "Производство+Услуги+Бухга  терия", редакция 2.8 Релиз 7.70.335 от 12.10.2012г.


Здесь

----------


## Merlin1975

Кто-нибудь подскажет или даст ссылку на обработку для переноса данных из 1С 6.0 в 7.7. Спасибо.

----------


## Alex_Sv

есть ли регламентированная отчетность за 3 квартал 2012 г  для 7.7?

----------


## vitamina

> есть ли регламентированная отчетность за 3 квартал 2012 г  для 7.7?


здесь

----------


## Alex_Sv

спасибки

----------


## overka1

Помогите найти конфигурацию для Бухгалтерского учета кредитного кооператива (1.с 7.7 БУКК)

----------


## goshanek

Народ нужно обновить 1с 7.7 ТиС редакция 9.2 (7.70.958).
Кто нить дайте ссылки на релизы. И как обновить инструкцию.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## student163

Добрый день. Очень нужен 1С 7.7 ТиС 7.70.933
Скиньте пожалуйста на MatrosovM56@mail.ru

----------


## alexeysm

Помогите, очень нужна техническая платформа 7.70.027 сетевая и локальная не патченая и не портабл для работы (Есть ключи)

----------


## Тунтуниев

Здравствуйте! Пожалуйста выручите!  очень-очень нужна конфигурация Рарус: Ресторан+Бар+Кафе ред. 2.5, которая на 7 платформе. Перерыл уже весь интернет, связывался с Рарусом, ничего не помогло((
Если удобно сюда, если удобно - на tuntuniev@bk.ru

----------


## Zmey78

> Здравствуйте! Пожалуйста выручите!  очень-очень нужна конфигурация Рарус: Ресторан+Бар+Кафе ред. 2.5, которая на 7 платформе. Перерыл уже весь интернет, связывался с Рарусом, ничего не помогло((
> Если удобно сюда, если удобно - на tuntuniev@bk.ru


У меня есть такая, только не уверен насчет именно 2.5 и что там с защитой. Надо?

----------


## Василий1111

актуально?

----------


## Propovednic

добрый день. а у кого нибудь есть конфигурация 1с страховой брокер?

----------


## Sergey_Koz

> Кто-нибудь подскажет или даст ссылку на обработку для переноса данных из 1С 6.0 в 7.7. Спасибо.


Я сам писал обработку 1С:6.0 - 7.7. Где то должна остаться. Если еше интересует, пишите: st_kozlovskiy@mail.ru

----------


## pavlenty

> У меня есть такая, только не уверен насчет именно 2.5 и что там с защитой. Надо?


Надо!!!!

----------


## Hori

добрый день, очень нужно обновить 1С торговля и склад, конфигурация 7.70.939?

----------


## via_82

Выложите пожалуйста Типовую конфигурацию 1С 7.7 Торговля и склад 7.70.944

----------


## Frob

Добрый день. Разыскивается установка или хотя бы md-ник 1C: "Торговля и склад" Релиз 937.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## vitamina

> Добрый день. Разыскивается установка или хотя бы md-ник 1C: "Торговля и склад" Релиз 937.
> Заранее благодарен.


 Торговля и склад 7.70.937 от 22.12.2004  -> установка

----------

Frob (27.10.2012), gaga515 (10.04.2013)

----------


## КОА

Првет, оч нужна прог 1С для склада:confused:

----------


## vitamina

> Выложите пожалуйста Типовую конфигурацию 1С 7.7 Торговля и склад 7.70.944


 Торговля и склад 7.70.944 от 11.12.2006  -> установка | зеркало

---------- Post added at 13:33 ---------- Previous post was at 13:31 ----------




> Првет, оч нужна прог 1С для склада:confused:


Последняя Торговля и склад 7.70.974 от 23.10.2012  здесь

----------

via_82 (29.10.2012), КОА (27.10.2012)

----------


## КОА

Спасибо:)

----------


## via_82

Спасибо

----------


## nvrobin

Очень нужно бухгалтерию бюджетного учреждения 6.1 629 релиз Нигде найти не могу. Знаю старая очень но нужна

----------


## vitamina

> Очень нужно бухгалтерию бюджетного учреждения 6.1 629 релиз Нигде найти не могу. Знаю старая очень но нужна


 Ссылка на *бюджет 7.70.629 от 17.11.2008* даже сохранилась здесь (качать не пробовал)

----------


## nvrobin

> Ссылка на *бюджет 7.70.629 от 17.11.2008* даже сохранилась здесь (качать не пробовал)


Спасибо проверю сейчас

----------


## Владимир_71

Есть у кого Торговля и склад 7.70.949 ? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## vitamina

> Есть у кого Торговля и склад 7.70.949 ? Заранее спасибо.


Торговля и склад 7.70.949  от 19.12.2007 -> скачать | зеркало

----------

Владимир_71 (05.11.2012)

----------


## klimat_oksana

Добрый день, может есть у кого Ломбард на базе 1с 7.7. Заранее благодарю!!!

----------


## korvet33

Выпущен 199_26 релиз программы "Весь Учёт: Упрощённая система налогообложения (УСН) в ТСЖ и Управляющей компании(УК)" --Может кто поможет найти это обновление (или даже новее,если есть. )

----------


## LeskaRu

Добрый день.
Ищу платформу 77 25 релиз.
У кого есть, поделитесь, пожалуйста.
Спасибо

----------


## vitamina

> Добрый день.
> Ищу платформу 77 25 релиз.
> У кого есть, поделитесь, пожалуйста.
> Спасибо


Древняя понадобилась!!!
Если уже пропатченная подойдет то 1Cv_77_025_Unisetup здесь или тут

----------


## jjoni

Привет! Ищу Подрядчик строительства 1.4 7.70.1461 + драйверы для ключа. По возможности кряк.

----------


## vitamina

> Привет! Ищу Подрядчик строительства 1.4 7.70.1461 + драйверы для ключа. По возможности кряк.


Есть только обновление *Подрядчик строительства 1.4 7.70.1461* здесь

----------


## LeskaRu

Спасибо. Пропатченная не подойдет. Нужна именно инсталляция.

----------


## vitamina

> Спасибо. Пропатченная не подойдет. Нужна именно инсталляция.


Ну тогда инсталляция здесь

----------


## Homi

Всем доброго!
Помогите пожалуйста найти регламентированную отчетность за 2011 год.
В теме про отчетность ссылки мертвые =\

----------


## vitamina

> Всем доброго!
> Помогите пожалуйста найти регламентированную отчетность за 2011 год.
> В теме про отчетность ссылки мертвые =\


Народ гадает, какую же отчетность надо: Общую, УСН или ПБОЮЛ ?

----------


## Homi

> Народ гадает, какую же отчетность надо: Общую, УСН или ПБОЮЛ ?


Общую. Подумал что не нужно уточнять, извините.

----------


## vitamina

> Общую. Подумал что не нужно уточнять, извините.


 Усе в личке... ;)

----------

Homi (13.11.2012)

----------


## bajen

Нужна конфигурация Бухгалтерия 7.70.486. Спасибо.

----------


## IvanovIV

Всем привет. Помогите, пожалуйста, найти конфигурацию «КТ-2000:Алкоголь»  или любую другую, приспособленную под учет алкоголя для 7.7

----------


## IgorHal

Привет! Очень нужен установщик 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7, Конфигурация "Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет. Киньте ссылку или на мыло ira314@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Бильбо Ваген

Здравствуйте нужны релизы бух учет типовая ред 4.5 с 526-547(по последний), оочень нужны=) дайте хоть 526 0=))))

----------


## Saere

Добрый день! 
Очень нужно обновление для Бухгалтерский учёт РПЦ, релиз 7.70.506, не знаю номера следующего релиза.
(РПЦ-русская православная церковь)

----------


## AlexMih

У кого завалялась конфига 1С 7.7 ТиС редакция 8.7  ...  7.70.875 или выще  ...   кинте пожалуйста... очень надо для перехода на 9.2

----------


## neon1111

У кого есть конфигурация Розница редакция 1.0.10.4? Скиньте пожалуйста.

----------


## vian

Помогите!! Нужна конфигурация Торговля 7.70.965 или файл Tr9Ac820.xml

----------


## Gudviz

Может у кого есть ТиС 7.70.932. Нужен MD для обновления нетиповой к-ф-ии. Очень. 965 посмотрю, должен быть на работе.

----------


## vitamina

> Может у кого есть ТиС 7.70.932. Нужен MD для обновления нетиповой к-ф-ии. Очень. 965 посмотрю, должен быть на работе.


 Торговля и склад 7.70.932 от 17.11.2003 здесь

---------- Post added at 10:40 ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 ----------




> Помогите!! Нужна конфигурация Торговля 7.70.965 или файл Tr9Ac820.xml


 А вот здесь нашлась ТИС 7.70.965 от 16.12.2010

---------- Post added at 10:47 ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 ----------




> У кого завалялась конфига 1С 7.7 ТиС редакция 8.7  ...  7.70.875 или выще  ...   кинте пожалуйста... очень надо для перехода на 9.2


 В личку отправил...

----------

Gudviz (23.11.2012)

----------


## Gudviz

Вот СПАСИБО. Выручили.:yes:

----------


## ЛарисаАвдеевна

Очень нужна ссылка на программу 1с.77 для кафе. украина. спасибо

---------- Post added at 15:47 ---------- Previous post was at 15:44 ----------

очень нужна ссылка на 1с.7 для кафе спасибо

----------


## Sergey58

Всем привет.
 Ищу дистрибутив конфигурации Торговля 24h версия 3.2 релиз от 7.70.341, или хотябы библиотеку t24h.dll

----------


## NemoSUN

Помогите с официальным дистрибутивом Бухгалтерии 7.7, требующим ключ.

----------


## demowood

Люди добрые, помогите найти mdшник от ТиС 7.70.932. Конфигурация была на диске ИТС декабрь 2003 года.

----------


## shevgota

*demowood*,
Ты писал: "Люди добрые, помогите найти mdшник от ТиС 7.70.932. Конфигурация была на диске ИТС декабрь 2003 года"
Возьми здесь [ссылка удалена]

----------

demowood (28.11.2012)

----------


## zadoy

Народ, очень нужна УСН 7.70.151 от 09.02.2007. Может кто поможет...

----------


## vitamina

«Упрощенная система налогообложения», редакция 1.3, Релиз 7.70.151 от 08.02.2007

----------

gaga515 (10.04.2013), zadoy (30.11.2012)

----------


## katkat

Здрайвствуйте! Очень нужен 1С-Аналит: медицинские услуги (или учет медицинских услуг) версия 7 (любая). Дайте ссылку пожалуйста или поделитесь montesuma21@mail.ru
Зарание спасибо!!!

---------- Post added at 13:10 ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 ----------

И если есть практические уроки, к  1С-Аналит: медицинские услуги, тоже.

----------


## Drusha2

Нужны все обновления для 1С ТиС версия 7.70.002 чтобы обновить до последней. Пожалуйста.

----------


## serg0011

Пожалуйста, очень срочно нужна Упрощенка-15 каминовская. Дайте кому не жалко... У меня есть Упрощенка-6, если нужно, выложу!

----------


## THEBESTolo4b

Добрый вечер ищу конфигурацию Сельхозналог 7.7 желательно одну из последних выпусков

----------


## wps

Поделитесь обновлениями для 1С Платежные документы 7.7 после 7.70.329 !!!

----------


## vitamina

«Платежные документы», редакция 3 Релиз 7.70.334 от 13.07.2012 на форуме выкладывалось здесь

---------- Post added at 18:34 ---------- Previous post was at 18:24 ----------




> Пожалуйста, очень срочно нужна Упрощенка-15 каминовская. Дайте кому не жалко... У меня есть Упрощенка-6, если нужно, выложу!


КАМИН:Упрощенка-15. Версия 1.0.  Релиз 1.0.033 от 19.02.2010

----------


## dam0n

Добрый день! Может кто богат, ищу Штрих-М торговое предприятие. dam0n@rambler.ru буду благодарен за помощь)

----------


## rikony

Уважаемые очень нужен релиз Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", редакция 4.5

1С:Предприятие 7.7 Комплексная Типовая конфигурация №424

----------


## vitamina

> Уважаемые очень нужен релиз Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", редакция 4.5
> 
> 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Комплексная Типовая конфигурация №424


Комплексная конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", редакция 4.2 Релиз 7.70.424 от 28.10.2002  -> скачать

----------

rikony (11.01.2013)

----------


## zarin

Добрый вечер, это снова я, для корректного переноса нужен релиз 7.70.547 Воинская часть 7.7, очень прошу

----------


## JonAlex1980

Всем привет!!! У кого нибудь можно найти 1с 7.7 "Торговля и Склад" 7.70.933 И?

----------


## vitamina

> Всем привет!!! У кого нибудь можно найти 1с 7.7 "Торговля и Склад" 7.70.933 И?


Торговля и Склад 7.70.933 от 17.02.2004

----------

JonAlex1980 (05.12.2012)

----------


## icecruzer

У кого есть "Бухгалтерия 1С v77 70.70.491" Можно просто MD. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## vitamina

> У кого есть "Бухгалтерия 1С v77 70.70.491" Можно просто MD. Заранее спасибо.


 в личке

----------

icecruzer (05.12.2012)

----------


## Cqazqaz

Здравствуйте. Выложите пожалуйста правила переноса (обмена) для типовых конфигураций из "Комплексная конфигурация 7.7" => "Комплексная автоматизация 8.2" и в "Бухгалтерия предприятия *КОРП* 8.2".
_В дистрибутиве КК 7.7 есть только перенос в простую бухгалтерию.
Вроде как правила есть здесь, но восьмерку мы пока не приобрели, поэтому доступа нет._

----------


## shane13

Ребята, помогите пжлста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/100646/
наверняка у кого-нибудь есть доступ на скачивание с инфостарта, оооочень нужно! Заранее большое спасибо!!!!
shane13 [собака-пес] e1.ru

----------


## JonAlex1980

*vitamina*, Спасибо большое!!!!

----------


## IvanovIV

Всем привет. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/156973/  (Подписываем и шифруем алкогольную декларацию прямо в 1С 7.7)

ЗЫ

извиняюсь, не в ту тему запостил. Удалите пожалуйста

----------


## ViktorS

Бухгалтерия для бюджетных учреждений 7.70.516 если есть у кого попрошу поделиться

----------


## gobben

> Всем привет)
> Очень надо 7.7 Салон красоты.
> Заранее спасибо)


Нашли? 
Мне тоже очень понадобилось, заранее благодарен, если поможете найти.

----------


## Frob

Доброго времени суток.

Кто нибудь, дайте пожалуйста формы отчетности за 4 квартал 2011 года (ПРОШЛОГО ГОДА) для конфигурации УСН. что то на форуме так и не откопал.

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## vitamina

> дайте пожалуйста формы отчетности за 4 квартал 2011 года (ПРОШЛОГО ГОДА) для конфигурации УСН. что то на форуме так и не откопал.


 А здесь смотрел?

----------


## plague89

Добрый день.
Никто не делал подобное 
http://infostart.ru/public/102720/
для 1С 7.7 ЗиК.
Поделитесь пожалуйста если есть возможность.

----------


## Akasha

Ищу классификатор банков для 1С 77, очень нужно, дайте кому не жалко)))

----------


## Vlad1m1r21

Здравствуйте! Может есть у кого МД с новым планом счетов и обработка проведения остатков на новый ПС для 1С 7.7 Бухгалтерский учет. Типовая настройка для РБ 7.70.003.1 (6.07) Юкола

----------


## kat.kit

Добрый день. Необходимо свернуть 1с 7.7 ТиС 932 релиз измененная , помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/63400/

----------


## kaka85

Добрый день! Срочно нужна регламентированная отчетность за 3-4 квартал 2012 года для конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана» на платформе 7.7 ред. 2.5. Поделитесь пожалуйста, если есть.

----------


## artmaler

Здравствуйте. Очень нужен MD типовой проф бухгалтерии 1с (7.7.510-7.7.520) накатываю обновления, нужен какой нибудь ранний релиз в заданном диапозоне

----------


## Serg_F1

Доброе время суток у кого есть программа для учета кроликов? или патч на SNK: КРОЛИКОФЕРМА.

----------


## KRUND

Доброе времени суток. Кто-нибудь выложите пожалуйста ТиС 7.70.947. Нужен только md-шник.

----------


## yurik_ageev

дали md-шник?

----------


## nikolas199

Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.527

----------


## ViktorS

> Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.527


http://rghost.ru/42854954

----------

bearcab (10.01.2013)

----------


## Дариус

Ребята спасите пожалуйсто срочно очень нужен  на 1с 7.7 Бух для Казахстана релиз 7.70.269.... Пожалуйсто!

----------


## Gorec2k

Ребята. Подкиньте плиз конфу (можно один мд файл) бухгалтерии предприятия проф 7.7 492 релиз. Очень надо! :blush: Заранее благодарю.

----------


## yurik_ageev

Народ помогите 1С 7.7. Учет и отчетность предпринимателя
При вводе Авансового отчета выдает следующее:
"Остаток не может быть посчитан: позиция документа превышает позицию ТА!"
как исправить?

----------


## ko 74

Нужно обновление ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих организаций и автономных учреждений 7.7

----------


## HrenovvV

Доброго дня всем! Не поверите, но очень нужна платформа 1С:Предприятие 7.7, срочно!!!! Не могу добраться до своего компа..... Выручите кто-нибудь!!!!!!

----------


## vitamina

> Доброго дня всем! Не поверите, но очень нужна платформа 1С:Предприятие 7.7, срочно!!!! Не могу добраться до своего компа..... Выручите кто-нибудь!!!!!!


Бери здесь

----------

pioner1 (10.02.2013)

----------


## avddev

Держи http://narod.ru/disk/65506073001.dae...tup27.exe.html

----------


## muravey77

> Доброго дня всем! Не поверите, но очень нужна платформа 1С:Предприятие 7.7, срочно!!!! Не могу добраться до своего компа..... Выручите кто-нибудь!!!!!!


Вот тебе качни 1С: Предприятие 7.7 устанавливается и работает никакие патчи не нужны.  
СКАЧАТЬ

----------


## h0201

Ищу конфу "Управление доступом (СКУД)" или аналогичные для теста. Пока нашел инфу только по ней, может есть еще...
Спасибо.

----------


## Дариус

> Доброго дня всем! Не поверите, но очень нужна платформа 1С:Предприятие 7.7, срочно!!!! Не могу добраться до своего компа..... Выручите кто-нибудь!!!!!!


http://yadi.sk/d/77N2XHBe1vamc вот если подойдет портебл версия 7.7 предприятие

----------


## Gorec2k

> Ребята. Подкиньте плиз конфу (можно один мд файл) бухгалтерии предприятия проф 7.7 492 релиз. Очень надо! :blush: Заранее благодарю.


Просьба снимается. Уже нашел.

----------


## SergBusqets

Друзья помогите пожалуйста! нужен релиз бухгалтерия 7.70.446. Премного благодарен

----------


## Versai

Добрые люди, помогите найти конфигурацию 1С снт бухгалтерия 7, везде искала, нигде нет и не было, пожалуйста.....

----------


## muravey77

> Добрые люди, помогите найти конфигурацию 1С снт бухгалтерия 7, везде искала, нигде нет и не было, пожалуйста.....


Я тоже искал, для СНТ практически нет конфигураций. Но я нашел где то у меня есть. Поищу выложу. Сам веду просто в бухгалтерии.

----------


## prazhma

Помогите, нужно обновить 1C "Бухгалтерия для бюджетных учреждений" релиз 7.70.644  до 646 , 
требуется обновления 
1C "Бухгалтерия для бюджетных учреждений" релиз 7.70.645
1C "Бухгалтерия для бюджетных учреждений" релиз 7.70.646 
в теме все ссылки устаревшие

----------


## serozhax

Здравствуйте. Вот сегодня видел конфигурацию для 1с 7.7 Жилфонд. Вроде так называется. Не подскажете, где её скачать? Нужно в итоге забить в базу дома и работы по домам. И иметь возможность выводить отчет за любой период по работам. Может, подскажете, что можно использовать?

----------


## GarikGuru

добрый день!!!
у меня просьба не могли бы Вы дать мне ссылку на скачивание 1С Предприятие 7.7. Конфигурация для бюджетных учреждений платформа+ последний релиз обновления....
ОГРОМНОЕ СПС

----------


## Стелла

Добрый день. нужен релиз бухгалтерии 7.70.484 от 27.10.06. Спасибо

----------


## ViktorS

> Добрый день. нужен релиз бухгалтерии 7.70.484 от 27.10.06. Спасибо


http://rghost.ru/43297980

----------


## Tduty

Тоже нужна 1С 7.7 ТиС редакция 8.7 ... 7.70.875 или выше (перехода на 9.2)

----------


## SiMBaIrk

Выручайте, Рарус:Альфа-Авто любой версии, нужен очень.

----------


## vnf

> Друзья помогите пожалуйста! нужен релиз бухгалтерия 7.70.446. Премного благодарен


Скачать R770446.rar с WebFile.RU

---------- Post added at 22:32 ---------- Previous post was at 22:09 ----------




> Доброе времени суток. Кто-нибудь выложите пожалуйста ТиС 7.70.947. Нужен только md-шник.


Если еще надо то здесь Скачать R770947.RAR с WebFile.RU

----------


## JonAlex1980

Приветствую!
Очень нужны следующие релизы (или мд) ЗиК 320, 321. Бухгалтерия 466, 506, 474, 528.
Может подскажет кто какое нибудь хранилище конфигураций?

----------


## MsaicSky

помогите найти конфу Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.4, релиз 7.70.447
киньте ссылочку или на мыло: mozaiq_sky@mail.ru
заранее спасибо!

----------


## vnf

> помогите найти конфу Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.4, релиз 7.70.447
> киньте ссылочку или на мыло: mozaiq_sky@mail.ru
> заранее спасибо!


Скачать R770447.RAR с WebFile.RU

---------- Post added at 23:52 ---------- Previous post was at 23:00 ----------




> Приветствую!
> Очень нужны следующие релизы (или мд) ЗиК 320, 321. Бухгалтерия 466, 506, 474, 528.
> Может подскажет кто какое нибудь хранилище конфигураций?


Скачать R770320.rar с WebFile.RU
Скачать R770321.rar с WebFile.RU
Скачать R770466.rar с WebFile.RU
Скачать R770474.rar с WebFile.RU
Скачать R770506.rar с WebFile.RU
Скачать R770528.rar с WebFile.RU


вот здесь хороший архив есть

----------

JonAlex1980 (11.02.2013), MsaicSky (01.02.2013)

----------


## maxmaykop

У кого есть 1С для магазина бытовой химии поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## maxmaykop

У кого есть 1С для автотранспортных предприятий поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## maxmaykop

У кого есть 1С для магазина бытовой химии поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## maxmaykop

у кого есть 1с для магазина бытовой химии поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## kostya123

Нужны правила перехода из  ПУБ 2.8 в УПП? 1.3. Может кто поделится? Интересует перенос только наменклатуры и контрагентов. Спасибо

----------


## kostya123

Нужны правила перехода из  ПУБ 2.8 в УПП? 1.3. Может кто поделится? Интересует перенос только наменклатуры и контрагентов. Спасибо.

----------


## eshkinkot

добрый день! 
Очень интересует следующая штука: 1С-Рарус: Экспресс-Доставка

----------


## eshkinkot

добрый день! 
Очень интересует следующая штука: 1С-Рарус: Экспресс-Доставка

----------


## eshkinkot

Добрый день! 
Интересует следующая вещь: 1С-Рарус: Экспресс-Доставка

----------


## eshkinkot

Очень нужен: 1С-Рарус: Экспресс-Доставка

----------


## eshkinkot

Добрый день!
Очень нужно : 1С-Рарус: Экспресс-Доставка

----------


## as09021974

Всем добрый день.
Может кто-нибудь поделиться 935 релизом торговли и склада?

----------


## as09021974

Всем добрый день.
Может кто-нибудь поделиться 935 релизом торговли и склада?

----------


## Наг

Здравствуйте. Не знаю где искать и есть ли это вообще, но очень срочно нужно обновление для 1с 7.7 Зарплата+Кадры Сельхозпредприятие (рарус).
Сейчас стоит релиз 241 на основе 324го.

----------


## Наг

Здравствуйте. Не знаю где искать и есть ли это вообще, но очень срочно нужно обновление для 1с 7.7 Зарплата+Кадры Сельхозпредприятие (рарус).
Сейчас стоит релиз 241 на основе 324го.

----------


## Наг

Здравствуйте. Не знаю где искать и есть ли это вообще, но очень срочно нужно обновление для 1с 7.7 Зарплата+Кадры Сельхозпредприятие (рарус).
Сейчас стоит релиз 241 на основе 324го. Заранее благодарю

----------


## Наг

Здравствуйте. Не знаю где искать и есть ли это вообще, но очень срочно нужно обновление для 1с 7.7 Зарплата+Кадры Сельхозпредприятие (рарус).
Сейчас стоит релиз 241 на основе 324го. Заранее благодарю

----------


## Наг

Здравствуйте. Не знаю где искать и есть ли это вообще, но очень срочно нужно обновление для 1с 7.7 Зарплата+Кадры Сельхозпредприятие (рарус).
Сейчас стоит релиз 241 на основе 324го. Заранее благодарю

----------


## Наг

Здравствуйте. Не знаю где искать, очень срочно нужно обновление для 1с 7.7 Зарплата+Кадры Сельхозпредприятие (рарус).
Сейчас стоит релиз 241 на основе 324го. Заранее благодарю

----------


## lizup

Ребят, срочно нужен Релиз торговли 942, от 14.07.2005 помогите найти((

----------


## lizup

Ребят помогите найти 942 релиз торговли 7.7, срочно!(

----------


## Наг

Здравствуйте. Не знаю где искать, очень срочно нужно обновление для 1с 7.7 Зарплата+Кадры Сельхозпредприятие (рарус).
Сейчас стоит релиз 241 на основе 324го. Заранее благодарю

----------


## Наг

Здравствуйте. Не знаю где искать, очень срочно нужно обновление для 1с 7.7 Зарплата+Кадры Сельхозпредприятие (от рарус).
Сейчас стоит релиз 241 на основе 324го. Заранее благодарю

----------


## Наг

Здравствуйте. Не знаю где искать, очень срочно нужно обновление для 1с 7.7 Зарплата+Кадры. Сельхозпредприятие (от рарус).
Сейчас стоит релиз 241 на основе 324го. Заранее благодарю

----------


## Наг

Здравствуйте. Не знаю где искать, очень срочно нужно обновление для "1с 7.7 Зарплата+Кадры. Сельхозпредприятие" (от рарус).
Сейчас стоит релиз 241 на основе 324го. Заранее благодарю

----------


## Наг

Здравствуйте. Не знаю где искать, очень срочно нужно обновление для "1с 7.7 Зарплата+Кадры. Сельхозпредприятие" (от рарус)
Сейчас стоит релиз 241 на основе 324го. Заранее благодарю

----------


## Наг

Здравствуйте. Очень срочно нужно обновление для "1с 7.7 Зарплата+Кадры. Сельхозпредприятие" (от рарус)
Сейчас стоит релиз 241 на основе 324го. Заранее благодарю

----------


## Наг

Здравствуйте. Очень срочно нужно обновление для 1с 7.7 Зарплата+Кадры. Сельхозпредприятие (от рарус)
Сейчас стоит релиз 241 на основе 324го. Заранее благодарю

----------


## Наг

Здравствуйте. Очень срочно нужно обновление для 1с 7.7 Зарплата+Кадры. Сельхозпредприятие (от рарус).
Сейчас стоит релиз 241 на основе 324го. Заранее благодарю

----------


## Наг

Здравствуйте. Очень срочно нужно обновление для 1с 7.7 Зарплата+Кадры. Сельхозпредприятие (от рарус).  Сейчас стоит релиз 241 на основе 324го. Заранее благодарю

----------


## lizup

*vnf*,у вас случайно не найдется 942 релиза тис?

----------


## lizup

Помогите, срочно нужна тис 7.70.942

----------


## Yurok333

Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста как обновить базу Ортикон-страхование редакция 3 релиз 19. Бухгалтерский учёт (редакция 4.2.) 7.70.421.
Не пойму обновлять саму базу бух учёт или нужно спец обновление ортикон?

----------


## Yurok333

Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста как обновить базу Ортикон-страхование редакция 3 релиз 19. Бухгалтерский учёт (редакция 4.2.) 7.70.421.
Не пойму обновлять саму базу бух учёт или нужно спец обновление ортикон?

----------


## Antibiotic86

Добрый день.

Ни у кого не завалялась ТиС 929. Заранее спасибо :)

----------


## Antibiotic86

Тис 929. Есть у кого-нибудь?

----------


## Antibiotic86

Добрый день.

Ни у кого не завалялось ТиС 929?

----------


## Antibiotic86

Добрый день.

Ни у кого не завалялось ТиС 929?

----------


## Antibiotic86

Ни у кого не завалялся ТиС 7.70.929?

----------


## Antibiotic86

Кто-нибудь поделится ТиС 7.70.929?

----------


## Crave

День добрый! Нужна внешняя печатная форма "Счет-фактура полученная №1137" для ТиС 7.7. Не могу найти, может кто-нибудь выложить?

----------


## vnf

> Кто-нибудь поделится ТиС 7.70.929?


R770929.rar

----------


## vnf

> День добрый! Нужна внешняя печатная форма "Счет-фактура полученная №1137" для ТиС 7.7. Не могу найти, может кто-нибудь выложить?


tis77.zip

----------


## vnf

> *vnf*,у вас случайно не найдется 942 релиза тис?


R770942.RAR - 12.1 MB

----------


## rem4755

Прошу ссылку для скачиваниz Плагина от Ромикса по выгрузке-загрузке больших файлов для window 7 (Unload_Dat_Fix_Win7).

----------


## DemonAk

Приветствую, нужна ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих организаций и автономных учреждений 552/3.47 от 07.02.2013

----------


## elkalina

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, 1С: Дошкольное питание (установка). Очень нужно. Заранее спасибо

----------


## yma

Уважаемые! Если у кого случайно найдется
модуль для "1С: Автоматизация сервисного центра"- md Бух 7.7 от компании "Первый модуль", буду очень благодарен.
Срочно нужен, но для переделки под себя. Потом, кому нужно поделюсь. Они демо не предоставляют.Мыло-osiris1001@mail.ru. Спасибо.

----------


## enotspb

Приветствую, есть ли у кого:
КАМИН:Упрощенка-6. Версия 1.0
(1.0.27)

----------


## wps

1с предприятие 7.7 конфигурация сельскохозяйственное предприятие бухгалтерский учет есхн"

----------


## vitamina

> 1с предприятие 7.7 конфигурация сельскохозяйственное предприятие бухгалтерский учет есхн"


Тема "*1С Сельхоз предприятие* "  здесь

----------


## mazebah

Ищу старый релиз "Торговля+Склад" 7.70.925. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## enotspb

*mazebah*,
http://depositfiles.com/files/v3aov2yn7

----------

mazebah (20.02.2013)

----------


## mazebah

> *mazebah*,
> http://depositfiles.com/files/v3aov2yn7


Спасибо за релиз. Пароль на архив какой?

----------


## enotspb

в личку ответил

----------

mazebah (20.02.2013)

----------


## LisLs

Очень нужны последние обновления Рарус: Общепит 6.

----------


## wps

спасибо

----------


## hipp0p0

Ищу конфигурацию Торговля и Склад 8.7  875-879

----------


## hipp0p0

Спасибо!

----------


## Askol

Здравствуйте! Нужна конфа, желательно последняя, 1с 7.7 общепит. Заранее всем спасибо!

----------


## Tehnik_BRN

День Добрый. Очень нужны регламентированные отчеты за 4 квартал 2012 и первый 2013г, можно на почту Slider.84собакаmail.ru Заранее благодарен.

----------


## eeakie

Нужна УСН для Беларуси (Релиз 130222 от 22.02.2013) и отчетность к ней.
bcare"ц0бака"mail.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## vitamina

> День Добрый. Очень нужны регламентированные отчеты за 4 квартал 2012 и первый 2013г, можно на почту Slider.84собакаmail.ru Заранее благодарен.


В шапке ведь написано:
*Ссылки на регламентированную отчетность 7.x для России -----> здесь*. На последней странице и ищи...



> Нужна УСН для Беларуси (Релиз 130222 от 22.02.2013) и отчетность к ней.


Есть тема *1С:Предприятие" 7.x и 8.x БЕЛАРУСЬ*- - - > здесь

----------

eeakie (27.02.2013)

----------


## eeakie

> Есть тема *1С:Предприятие" 7.x и 8.x БЕЛАРУСЬ*- - - > здесь


Как-то мимо прошёл.... спасибо.

----------


## Butch

Добрый день всем . Давно не был тут . Будьте добры подскажите где найти   и установить "1С. Бухгалтерия. ( Бух.учет)" или 7 или 8 . Очень вам буду благодарен . Здоровья вам всем и вашим близким !  :-)

----------


## eger

Добрый день! Нужны очень для форт 2000:
21.02.2013 г. 	Обновление отчетности за 1-й квартал 2013 года выпуск №4
21.02.2013 г. 	Обновление конфигурации "Fort:2000", редакция 3.97 
14.02.2013 г. 	Обновление отчетности за 1-й квартал 2013 года выпуск №3
12.02.2013 г. 	Обновление отчетности за 1-й квартал 2013 года выпуск №2 
11.02.2013 г. 	Обновление отчетности за 1-й квартал 2013 года выпуск №1 
06.02.2013 г. 	Обновление конфигурации "Fort:2000", редакция 3.96
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## светофоричек

Здравствуйте, подскажите где искать ключи на 7,7И

----------


## muravey77

> Здравствуйте, подскажите где искать ключи на 7,7И


Зачем тебе ключи 1С: Предприятие 7.7 устанавливается и работает никакие патчи не нужны. 
СКАЧАТЬ

----------

светофоричек (07.03.2013)

----------


## bondarenko

Здравствуйте!!! Помогите пожалуйста! есть лицензионка 1с Квартплата для тсж и жск, но работает только с HASP lpt ключем, естественно, который на ноут не поставишь... Есть ли ссылка на эту конфигурацию, которая работалабы без него? Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## estar1981

Здравствуйте, будьте добры подскажите где найти "Лизинг 7.7. Упрощенная версия" или готовое решение Учета лизинга в 1С Бухгалтерии 7.7
Очень вам буду благодарен

----------


## AlxT

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, релизом бухгалтерии 7.70.485. Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## vitamina

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, релизом бухгалтерии 7.70.485. Заранее большое спасибо!


Ссылка в личке...

----------


## Бараболя

нужен установочник НКО!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## чудновка

поделитесь пож-та реглам.отчетностью за 4 кв 2012 г и посл.релизом для бухгалтерии ред.4.5 стандарт. Релиз на сайте не открывается

----------


## Grooz-in

У кого есть внешняя библиотека для печати машиночитаемых форм, для 1с 7.7, редакция 4.5
Заранее спасибо))

----------


## тэсса

:blush: Имею честь просить :1с Предприниматель 7.7  релиз 7.70.202;1с Предприниматель формы отчётности 13g1002; 1с;Зарплата и Кадры тип.конф. 7.70.332 :blush:

----------


## RomanLF

Здравствуйте, выручите пожалуйста, не могу найти старый релиз 1с УСН 7.70.149 от 19.07.2006, самый ранний который находил 7.70.150.

----------


## vitamina

> :blush: Имею честь просить :1с Предприниматель 7.7  релиз 7.70.202;1с Предприниматель формы отчётности 13g1002; 1с;Зарплата и Кадры тип.конф. 7.70.332 :blush:


Предприниматель 7.7  релиз 7.70.202 -> здесь
ЗИК 7.70.332 -> здесь
Отчеты за 1 квартал 2013 -> здесь

---------- Post added at 23:10 ---------- Previous post was at 23:06 ----------




> поделитесь пож-та реглам.отчетностью за 4 кв 2012 г и посл.релизом для бухгалтерии ред.4.5 стандарт. Релиз на сайте не открывается


Отчеты за 4 квартал 2012 -> здесь
Бухгалтерия 7.70.554 -> здесь

----------


## ara2

VIP закачка
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post304911

----------


## Fiillll

помогите нужна конфига оч срочно Квартплата для ТСЖ, ЖСК - 2.50

----------


## HellraiseR

Всех приветствую!
Нужна конфигурация СНТ (садоводческие некоммерческие товарищества).
Была под 1С 7.7, если есть под 8, ещё лучше.

----------


## Tolstyi

выложите пожалуйста отчетность для 7.7 УСН за 2, 3 и 4 кв 2011г.

----------


## vitamina

> выложите пожалуйста отчетность для 7.7 УСН за 2, 3 и 4 кв 2011г.


Здесь

----------


## Tolstyi

Огромное спасибо!

----------


## shoy28

Пожалуйста, помогите, очень срочно найти КАМИН:Упрощенка-6. Версия 1.0.27 Комплект отчетов для 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7. Для упрощенной системы налогообложения с объектом "доходы".
Буху приспичило на этой неделе отчитаться ...

----------


## sys

Нужна торговля и склад 7.70.932
Мда :-( именно 932, была на ИТС в декабре 2003г.

----------


## Krue

Добрый день! можно где-то скачать  1С7.7 - 12q4005 для отчетности за год2012 
Спасибо

----------


## sparkys

Доброго времени суток ищи астор модный магазин 5.0 lite или хотябы эмулятор к нему с менеджером лицензий. Заранее благодарен, готов отблагодарить печеньками)))

----------


## shoy28

Пожалуйста, помогите, очень срочно найти КАМИН:Упрощенка-6. Версия 1.0.27 Комплект отчетов для 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7. Для упрощенной системы налогообложения с объектом "доходы".
Буху приспичило на этой неделе отчитаться ...

----------


## Начинающая:))

Здравствуйте,  подскажите, что мне надо скачать - нужна 1 С 7.7 базовая версию для ОСН?

----------


## fant29rus

> Здравствуйте!!! Помогите пожалуйста! есть лицензионка 1с Квартплата для тсж и жск, но работает только с HASP lpt ключем, естественно, который на ноут не поставишь... Есть ли ссылка на эту конфигурацию, которая работалабы без него? Заранее спасибо!!!


Поменяйте ключ с LPT на USB, через контору, где вы покупали конфигурацию

----------


## vitamina

> Здравствуйте,  подскажите, что мне надо скачать - нужна 1 С 7.7 базовая версию для ОСН?


Качаем либо готовую конфигурацию (*Новая чистая база* здесь) *Бухгалтерии Базовая 7.70.555 от 27.03.2013*, либо установку и самой тогда создавать эту новую базу. Ну и затем добавляем в 1С Предприятие 7.7 эту новую базу, прописав путь к скачанной и разархивированной папке с базой. Надеюсь, платформа 1С.v7.70.027 уже стоит.

----------


## Начинающая:))

> Качаем либо готовую конфигурацию (*Новая чистая база* здесь) *Бухгалтерии Базовая 7.70.555 от 27.03.2013*, либо установку и самой тогда создавать эту новую базу. Ну и затем добавляем в 1С Предприятие 7.7 эту новую базу, прописав путь к скачанной и разархивированной папке с базой. Надеюсь, платформа 1С.v7.70.027 уже стоит.


Спасибо большое!

----------


## Yoga88

Доброго всем вечера! Кто-нибудь подскажет где взять дистрибутив 7.7 УСН для 64-разрядной ОС?

----------


## alex_phantom

> 7.7 УСН для 64-разрядной ОС


Ну я всё уже кажется видел здесь, но это I МЕСТО однозначно!:D
Модераторам надо приз организовать.

----------


## Yoga88

что тогда означает это уведомление при установке? ошибка.jpg

----------


## alex_phantom

> что тогда означает это уведомление при установке?


Немлгу посмотреть, что за ошибка, не открывается картинка, но так как у тебя система х64,
то стандартные установщики 1с 7.7 не будут у тебя запускаться, они х16. Или запускай установку в системе на х32
или качай сразу распакованные конфиги, например:

1с77: Конфигурация "УСН ПРОФ", версия 7.70.208 от 27.03.2013

У с т а н о в к а -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
Обновление из установки с MD-файлом -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
Новая чистая база -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Тебе из этого надо брать последний пункт. "Новая чистая база"

----------


## Marina_546

Добрый день! А не подскажете, кто-нибудь регламентированную отчетность 1-ый кв. 2013 года для упрощенки 1с 7.7? Уже есть?

----------


## vitamina

> Добрый день! А не подскажете, кто-нибудь регламентированную отчетность 1-ый кв. 2013 года для упрощенки 1с 7.7? Уже есть?


В шапке ссылка на тему, а там на последнюю страницу

----------

furyk33 (02.04.2013)

----------


## furyk33

есть у кого еще доступ у инфостарту http://infostart.ru/public/81301/  помогите скачать

----------


## oleg-it

1C:Колледж где взять? а то уволят :) покупать не на что..

----------


## Лилюшка

Добрый вечер, уважаемые форумчане! Очень нужна конфигурация для сельхозников Украины на спецрежиме, на 1С 7.7. Помогите, пожалуйста!!!               Заранее благодарна!

---------- Post added at 20:16 ---------- Previous post was at 20:09 ----------

где взять последний релиз "Бухгалтерии для Украины" 7.7

---------- Post added at 20:18 ---------- Previous post was at 20:16 ----------

где нибудь есть  "Ссылки на конфигурации 7.x для Украины"   ?

----------


## numiz

Добрый День!
есть ли у кого
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 + МП
конфигурациb 1c 7.7 с дополнением Малое предприятие
какой-нибудь последней версии.....
от франча Виктория
http://www.1c-victory.ru/1cupdate/obnov/
Заранее Спасибо!

----------


## ZEVa

Добрый день. Помогите установить 1С 7 зарплата и кадры.

----------


## Andan

http://infostart.ru/public/81724/ Помогите плз скачать обработку, очень важно и нужно, а нигде не смогли найти( Заранее благодарен!)

----------


## mdv67

есть на77

---------- Post added at 18:22 ---------- Previous post was at 18:17 ----------




> Здравствуйте!!! Помогите пожалуйста! есть лицензионка 1с Квартплата для тсж и жск, но работает только с HASP lpt ключем, естественно, который на ноут не поставишь... Есть ли ссылка на эту конфигурацию, которая работалабы без него? Заранее спасибо!!!


 Написать разработчику письмо с просьбой о замене или ответить на этот пост и я вышлю Инфокрафт на 77

----------


## andrey934

Доброго времени суток. Ищи Зарплату и Кадры ПРОФ релизы с 307 по 314 (на форуме все ссылки уже не работают). Если есть у кого - просьба поделиться. Заранее спсб.

----------


## Лилюшка

Добрый вечер, уважаемые форумчане! Очень нужна конфигурация для сельхозников Украины на спецрежиме, на 1С 7.7. Помогите, пожалуйста!!! Заранее благодарна!

---------- Post added at 20:16 ---------- Previous post was at 20:09 ----------

где взять последний релиз "Бухгалтерии для Украины" 7.7

---------- Post added at 20:18 ---------- Previous post was at 20:16 ----------

где нибудь есть "Ссылки на конфигурации 7.x для Украины" ?

----------


## Ajuice

Привет! Ищу 432 релиз 1С Бухгалтерии 7.7. Если у кого сохранился, поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## vall

> Привет! Ищу 432 релиз 1С Бухгалтерии 7.7. Если у кого сохранился, поделитесь пожалуйста.


433 - http://yadi.sk/d/MmbyqPNg3omkM

----------

alex_phantom (09.04.2013), gaga515 (10.04.2013)

----------


## Ajuice

Спасибо

----------


## Ditta61

Добрый день! Нужна конфигурация 1С:7.7 ред.9.2 «Торговля + Склад»для 1С: Предприятие 7.7 (7.70.027), с установщиком, которым ее можно прямо установить на Windows 7 x 64 (64-разрядную), а не копированием с другого компьютера (если такое возможно).

----------


## keshke

Добрый день! Может кто-нибудь подкинуть "Бухгалтерию для бюджетных организаций" 7.7  любой релиз,начиная с релиза 7.70.426. Говорят,  там есть справка к к форме ИНВ-17. Может у кого сама обработка есть? Очень нужно! Спасибо заранее!

----------


## Галка-бух

Добрый вечер! Нужна внешняя программка  для печати путевых листов в 1С 7.7    Заранее СПАСИБО!

----------


## IVoroncov

Ищу старый релиз "Торговля+Склад" 7.70.926. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## alex_phantom

Где достать старые релизы:
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Проф.) Типовая конфигуpация
7.70.498
7.70.507
7.70.509

----------


## vovchicnn

> Здравствуйте, будьте добры подскажите где найти "Лизинг 7.7. Упрощенная версия" или готовое решение Учета лизинга в 1С Бухгалтерии 7.7
> Очень вам буду благодарен


Тебе подойдёт любая, параметры лизинга ты должен сделалать в настройках ИБ. Ничего особенного нет. Все тонкости тебе твой бух объяснит. БОЛЬШЕ НЕ СПРАШИВАЙ ЕРУНДУ! Будет серьёзный вопрос, отвечу. На проф. уровне. с гарантией по ЗАКОНОДАТЕЛЬСТВУ РФ.

----------


## Kseniya

у кого есть обновления, от 09.04.2013...выложите пож-та
зарплату 7.7 заранее спасибо!

----------


## Motor

у кого есть обновления для *Fort-2000* с новым реестром налоговых накладных выложите пож. Заранее спасибо !!!

----------


## vall

> Где достать старые релизы:
> 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Проф.) Типовая конфигуpация
> 7.70.498
> 7.70.507
> 7.70.509


Отправил

----------

alex_phantom (10.04.2013), gaga515 (24.04.2013)

----------


## tatkor

Всем
привет!
Помогите обновиться . Есть база 1С 7.7. 168 релиз Проф - Упрощенка .
Обновления конфы отсутствуют до 177релиза. Есть ли у кого 170-175. Киньте пож-ста ссылочки!
:(

----------


## vall

А почему бы сразу не обновиться на последний релиз?

----------


## tatkor

> А почему бы сразу не обновиться на последний релиз?


мне говорили , что рекомендовано максимум через два обновления скакать )
мне хотя бы 170 или 171 релиз !

----------


## gaga515

> Всем
> привет!
> Помогите обновиться . Есть база 1С 7.7. 168 релиз Проф - Упрощенка .
> Обновления конфы отсутствуют до 177релиза. Есть ли у кого 170-175. Киньте пож-ста ссылочки!
> :(



Пользуйтесь на здоровье!

1С-Упрощенка 7.7 -170-177     http://yadi.sk/d/NkBrWqlg3x4ha

---------- Post added at 18:11 ---------- Previous post was at 18:10 ----------




> Добрый вечер, уважаемые форумчане! где взять последний релиз "Бухгалтерии для Украины" 7.7
> 
> ---------- Post added at 20:18 ---------- Previous post was at 20:16 ----------


Пользуйтесь 7.70.280_(Украина) Бухгалтерия http://yadi.sk/d/qyoBNtza3x8AK

----------

tatkor (10.04.2013)

----------


## DemonInside

Нужна конфигурация "Учет компьютеров на предприятии" полная версия, можно в лс.
заранее спасибо

----------


## proir

Ищу конфигурацию Торговля и Склад 8.7 875-879
admir65@mail.ru

----------


## Mike956

Буду благодарен за ссылку на любой (даже старый) комплект отчетов "Книга учета доходов и расходов" для 1С 7.7 от КАМИНа. В профильной теме, конфигурации от КАМИНа 200 страниц не пролистать, да и не факт что они там есть. Гугл тоже не помог :(

----------


## VSlotin

Присоединяюсь
Ищу конфигурацию Торговля и Склад 8.7 875-879

----------


## razorsrider

нужна типовая конфигурация 
бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.5 конфигурация 7.70.494. это декабрь 2007 года
буду очень признателен

----------


## bistro

Разыскивается релиз бухгалтерии 7.70.472

----------


## MIhas85

Всем привет!
Ищу конфигурацию "Салон красоты"
Спасибо )

----------


## Svetlana_K

Помогите, срочно скачать с http://infostart.ru/public/127079/
очень.очень нужно.
СПАСИБО!!!!!

----------


## vall

> нужна типовая конфигурация 
> бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.5 конфигурация 7.70.494. это декабрь 2007 года
> буду очень признателен


отправил

----------


## skl_max

Привет всем!) Очень нужен типовой релиз Торговли и Склад 7.70.929 (вполне хватит md-файла), скиньте пожалста-пожалста на "skl_max@mail.ru", заранее спасибо! :)

----------


## samadurov

Доброго времени суток! У кого уже есть новый релиз конфигурации "Производство+Услуги+Бухга  терия" 7.70.337, выложите пожалуйста. Заранее благодарен.

----------

sobol2004 (20.04.2013)

----------


## sobol2004

Всем привет! Ни у кого (совершенно случайно) не завалялся пак обновлений УСН 1.3 с версии 7.70.162 ? Очень нужно... Спс...

----------


## Ирина_К

Привет! Скиньте пожалуйста md-файл конфиг УСНО проф 7.70.209 на почту : Irina_k2003@rambler.ru  Спасибо

----------


## vitamina

> Привет! Скиньте пожалуйста md-файл конфиг УСНО проф 7.70.209 на почту : Irina_k2003@rambler.ru  Спасибо


Качай уж сразу развернутое обновление УСН 7.70.209 с md-файлом отсюда

----------


## Ядгар

Народ, помогите пожалуйста... если у кого нибудь есть последний релиз для 1С: Предприятие 7.7 для SQL, Конфигурация: Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.5, скиньте на почту jadgar77@mail.ru... если не трудно... очень нужен последний релиз))

----------


## maslakhoff

Пожалуйста выложите обновления Рарус: Сельхозпредприятие. Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 (7.70.243 от 19 апреля 2013) либо скинуть на почту maslakhoff@yandex.ru. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## asfiks

Скиньте пожалста ссылку на последний релиз бухгалтерии предприятия или на почту asfiks88@gmail.com

----------


## vall

> Скиньте пожалста ссылку на последний релиз бухгалтерии предприятия или на почту asfiks88@gmail.com


отправил

----------


## Вяча

У кого есть старые конфигурации ТиС 1С 7.7, начиная с 7.70.935.  Вышлите пожалуйста ссылочки или на почту  slam2ail@qip.ru.

----------


## ыфтвк09

Дайте пож-та 1с 7.7 бухгалтерию, работающую без hasp...никак найти не могу, вроде написанно, что работает без hasp - скачиваю, устанавливаю - подгружаю базу с лицензионной 1с - и она требует HASP, может быть это от базы зависит?

Скиньте пож-та на почту sandr90@gmail.com . Заранее спасибо

----------


## еВГЕНИЙ

День добрый,нужна срочно обработка для загрузки обновления прайса из формата xls.
Комплексная конфига 519 релиз.
Дайте ссылочку откуда можно скачивать релизы для обновления.
Спасибо большое!!!

----------


## lumboff

У кого есть старая конфигурации Бух 1С 7.70.523 от 01.03.2011 достаточно md-файла

----------


## loin

Точно. Это победитель.

----------


## Gudviz

Здравствуйте! Ищу Бух 77 467 релиз. А вдруг у кого есть? Поделитесь, плз....

----------


## MegBegb93

Здравствуйте! Хочу узнать у специалистов советы по составлению контрольного примера для конфигурации(план составления,какие-то тонкости), буду очень благодарен, так как столкнулся с этим в первый раз!

----------


## vall

> Здравствуйте! Ищу Бух 77 467 релиз. А вдруг у кого есть? Поделитесь, плз....



http://yadi.sk/d/j-V6kzbw4MIQx

----------

gaga515 (26.04.2013)

----------


## ыфтвк09

Есть у кого БУХ 7.7 вылеченная и 100% рабочая? очень нужно,help
И которая может работать с базой от лицензии )

----------


## gaga515

тупой вопрос!

----------


## Dog132009

Добрый день! Есть ли конфигурация по ЖКХ? в частности по вывозу мусора.

----------


## Cemeron

А релиз 557 можно попросить?:)

----------


## loin

> А релиз 557 можно попросить?:)


Да попросить-то всегда можно :))

----------


## Cemeron

> Да попросить-то всегда можно :))


спасибо, я уже нашла конфиг с релизом 557:)

----------


## Lillian

Добрый вечер. Ищу конфигурацию 1С: ББУ 7.7 редакция 6.2. Буду очень признательна за помощь.

e-mail: ln.dyomina@gmail.com

----------


## vitamina

> Добрый вечер. Ищу конфигурацию 1С: ББУ 7.7 редакция 6.2.


А надо ли? Последняя бюджетка 7.70.647 выходила 26.12.2011 и до сих пор лежит здесь и тут

----------

Lillian (06.05.2013)

----------


## Dog132009

А мне бы что то по ЖКХ или ТСЖ конфигурацию, есть такие?

----------


## Nemoman

Срочно ищу "*Армекс: Обувь и Одежда 7.7, ред. 2.0*", нашел версию 1.5, но 2 редакция явно поинтересней, судя по описанию и картинкам.

----------


## nikolas199

Ищу старую конфигурацию 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", редакция 4.5 релиз 7.70.492, поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть

----------


## gaga515

> Ищу старую конфигурацию 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", редакция 4.5 релиз 7.70.492, поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть


Пользуйся! ;)

http://yadi.sk/d/ILzkQ6Vf4c1Vc

----------

nikolas199 (07.05.2013)

----------


## inic

Добрый день! помогите плз ежели у кого есть! Очень нужны формы отчетности 1С Предприятие 7.7 за 2-й и 3-й квартал 2008 года.

----------


## ViktorS

отчетность 2008
http://rghost.ru/45826374

----------


## datalist

ЛЮДИ!!!
У кого есть 7.70.469 релиз Бухи проф ! Очень Нужно !!!
Спасибо !

----------


## tatkor

Кто может помочь скачать обработку с infostart!
Выгрузка зарплаты на карты в сбербанк в DBF формате -
http://infostart.ru/public/86324/ 
и http://infostart.ru/public/99485/
Заранее благодарю

----------


## torihon

Добрый день.

Нужна конфигурация 1С 7.7 рарус общепит сейчас стоит конфигурация 7.70.495 (2008 г).

PS Скачивается обновление 7.70.557 но не устанавливается. Как я понимаю пропущены важные обновления

P.S. 2. Не судите строго, я ламер в этом деле

Просьба писать на почту torifon@mail.ru

----------


## 010609

может кто дать обработку (ert) не знаю как имя файла на инфостарте в архиве ПроверкаПодписьАлкоДеклар  ации
http://infostart.ru/public/156973/
почта dbxp@ya.ru
за ранее спасибо

----------


## mikrik2013

Есть Трактиръ Фронт 1с 77 2.5 и Стандарт плюс с эмулями. Пишите в личку.

----------


## Butch

Помогите пжлст : Нужна 1С: 7. "Торговля и склад". База и Конфигурация для Винды 8 ( 64-разрядная ОС)
Заранее благодарен

----------


## mikrik

http://forum.ru-board.com здесь все. Удачи!

----------


## ZoRoEv

Где достать релизы:
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Проф.) Типовая конфигуpация
релизы с 7.70.553 по 7.7.557
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения Проф."
релизы с 7.70.193 по 7.70.210

----------


## Butch

> Помогите пжлст : Нужна 1С: 7. "Торговля и склад". База и Конфигурация для Винды 8 ( 64-разрядная ОС)
> Заранее благодарен


Перепробовал несколько ссылок - на W8 не ставится база ((((

----------


## vitamina

> Перепробовал несколько ссылок - на W8 не ставится база ((((


Что такое база? Если имеется в виду новая *Торговля и склад*, то бери *новую чистую базу* отсюда (это последний релиз) и добавляй ее в список баз, прописав к ней путь.

----------


## ViktorS

> Где достать релизы:
> 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Проф.) Типовая конфигуpация
> релизы с 7.70.553 по 7.7.557
> 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения Проф."
> релизы с 7.70.193 по 7.70.210


Бухгалтерия http://rghost.ru/45986096 
УСН http://rghost.ru/45986140

----------

rudiangel (15.05.2013)

----------


## razorsrider

нужна «Упрощенная система налогообложения проф», редакция 1.3 релиз 7.70.192 установочку . Старые зеркала уже не работают. Залейте люди добрые :blush:

----------


## StalkerAkella

кто поможет
Универсальная свертка базы данных на платформе 7.7 (для любой конфигурации)http://infostart.ru/public/100646/

----------


## Y80ths

Добрый день, подскажите, пожалуйста, как теперь скачать релиз, если ссылка на sinhro net не работает, а остальные через смсИ? Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## maslakhoff

> кто поможет
> Универсальная свертка базы данных на платформе 7.7 (для любой конфигурации)http://infostart.ru/public/100646/


Универсальная свертка базы данных на платформе 7.7 (для любой конфигурации)
http://infostart.ru/public/100646/
Ссылка: http://letitbit.net/download/55600.5...00646.rar.html

----------

basil85 (30.05.2013), StalkerAkella (16.05.2013)

----------


## ViktorS

> нужна «Упрощенная система налогообложения проф», редакция 1.3 релиз 7.70.192 установочку . Старые зеркала уже не работают. Залейте люди добрые :blush:


http://rghost.ru/46036309

----------

razorsrider (21.05.2013)

----------


## vitamina

> Добрый день, подскажите, пожалуйста, как теперь скачать релиз, если ссылка на sinhro net не работает, а остальные через смсИ? Заранее спасибо!!!


Не может быть, чтобы остальные через СМС. Что конкретно, не указано...

----------


## Butch

к сожалению --- у меня комп- хат не хочет устанавливать данные "платформы"  -- пишет что "Невозможно установить на вашем компе данное Приложение..- предлагает обратиться к Издателю "
Повторяю - у меня Wind 8 и 64-разрядная ОС  ----так и в чем проблема ?

----------


## vovchicnn

эт... кто надоумил на РАБОЧИЙ комп ставить _Wind 8 и 64-разрядная ОС_? Это я к тому, что Wind 8 и 64-разрядная ОС  это вообще фоторамка для дебилов, а не ОС! Эта гадость даже при удачной установке 1С не даст нормально с ней работать. Она хорошо работает с одиночными файлами и облаками, но не с базами данных. Меняй ОС на 2000/ХР/7, разрядность - по барабану.

----------


## Butch

Спасибо дорогой друг 
Комп мой личный - новый ( для справки ASUS 400)--  отличная машинка ( с Айподами и фонами не путайте - это то для дебилов))
Да - вероятно будет работать так как вы и говорите - но может по существу скажете и дадите более дельный совет как и где найти установить 1С на мой комп, чем смена ОС ( тоже не самый умный совет кстати - менять на новом ноутбуке ОС -- смысл был его покупать ?)

----------


## Butch

Офигеть --как же все просто 
Беру и копирую программную папку из старого компа (W7 32-х) и вставляю в Програмс файл в новом компе (W8 64-х )  и вставляю все старые базы фирм - индексирую страницы и ...  и все работает :-)) И не нужно оказывается ничего грузить нового 
А вы говорите --ОС фоторамная для  дибилов  ))))))))))))))))))))0

----------


## Y80ths

Я пробывала через другие файлообменники, но во всех номер просит ввести, может я не вижу чего то, помогите пожалуйста!!!!

---------- Post added at 08:22 ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 ----------




> Не может быть, чтобы остальные через СМС. Что конкретно, не указано...



Я пробывала через другие файлообменникик, но там номер ввести просят, может я чего то не вижу, помогите, пожалуйста!!!!

----------


## 1сник

Поделитесь релизом 488 и 487 для Бухгалтерии 7.7!

----------


## vitamina

> Я пробывала через другие файлообменники, но во всех номер просит ввести


Ответ неполный. Таков и ответ: если хотите *что-то* скачать *откуда-то*, то *там* ищите *что-то типа скачать бесплатно* и возможно придется подождать *где-то примерно одну минут*у, а может и меньше.

----------


## semerko

Здравствуйте, дайте ссылку пожалуйста на конфигурацию 1С 7.7 Подрядчик строительства

----------


## razorsrider

ViktorS, спасибо, а у вас не найдется ПРОФ версии ? и Установочки, а не апдэйта

----------


## vitamina

> Здравствуйте, дайте ссылку пожалуйста на конфигурацию 1С 7.7 Подрядчик строительства


Последнее обновление здесь. Ну а затем читаем тут

---------- Post added at 19:15 ---------- Previous post was at 19:13 ----------




> ViktorS, спасибо, а у вас не найдется ПРОФ версии ? и Установочки, а не апдэйта


Все последние установочки, апдейты и новые чистые базы от 22-26.04.2013 здесь

----------


## Elena_Sin

Добрый день!Ищу конфигурацию 1С Общепит.Прошу ответить на esinicina@yandex.ru
Cпасибо!

----------

Петросян (25.06.2013)

----------


## IxNadin

киньте, пожалуйста, 1с-рарус общепит 7.7 ред.6 последнее обновление (вроде 085)

----------


## LisLs

Тоже очень нужен 1с-рарус общепит 7.7 ред.6 последний.

----------


## mikesi79

Добрый день ищу обновление конфигурации 1С рарус общепит 7.7 ред 6. УСН., буду очень признателен если вышлите на почту mikesi79@russia.ru

----------


## AndreyArg

Подскажите пожалуйста есть ли учёт рабочего времени (проходная) на 1с7.7?

----------


## gerasiyuliya

Люди добрые! Помогите! Хочу установить на комп 1С 7.7 УСН.(впервый раз). Скиньте ссылку плизз. ОООчень надо!

----------

Петросян (25.06.2013)

----------


## Равиль Муниров

Нужна конфа Штрих-м  кассир под семерку ... помогите пожалуйста .. почта rawil-sportkom@rambler.ru

----------


## kr111

Помогите!
Очень нужна рабочая конфигурация по управлению гостиницей!

----------


## Katrina012

Помогите! Очень нужны обновления для Бухгалтерии предприятия ПРОФ 7.7, релиз 7.70.557, и для Зарплата и кадры релиз 7.70.336. Буду признательна если отправите ссылку или файлы на почту katrina012@mail.ru! Заранее спасибо!

----------


## vitamina

> Помогите! Очень нужны обновления для Бухгалтерии предприятия ПРОФ 7.7, релиз 7.70.557, и для Зарплата и кадры релиз 7.70.336. Буду признательна если отправите ссылку или файлы на почту katrina012@mail.ru! Заранее спасибо!


Все последние обновления есть в этом сообщении, в т.ч. искомые  *1cacc_557_update.rar* и *calc_336_update.rar*

----------

Katrina012 (28.05.2013), екатерина123 (11.06.2013)

----------


## Zhuravlik

Добрый день) Подскажите пожалуйста, где можно достать конф. 1С7: Комплексная 7.70.481 от 27.02.2008

----------


## pabone

Помогите пожалуйста, очень нужен релиз 1С77 Бухгалтерия Проф 7.70.478 от 20.06.2006.. Ссылка в Архивах не работает. Народ, очень прошу, дайте ссылочку, в лс или на почту ad@xxxxxx.su 

Заранее спасибо))

----------


## rusalenko

Помогите пожалуйста! Нужно обновить упрощенку ред. 1.3 (7.70.179) Либо чистую установку.
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## samadurov

Доброго времени суток! Нужна конфигурация "Производство+Услуги+Бухга  терия" релиз 7.70.339 от 28.05.13. на почту samadurov@mail.ru. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## maloi_sanya

http://opencartforum.ru/files/file/6...a-opencart-15/ на wmeXpert@mail.ru

----------


## maloi_sanya

Есть у кого нить Магазин Автозапчастей розница - 1С 77

----------


## Homi

Помогите пожалуйста с регламентированной отчетностью УСН 7.7 за 10, 11, и 12 года.

----------


## bestship

> Помогите пожалуйста с регламентированной отчетностью УСН 7.7 за 10, 11, и 12 года.


Скачиваешь INFO.dat с этого форума вместе с обработкой... и получаешь регламенты за любой нужный период

----------

Homi (04.06.2013)

----------


## cwdima

Очень нужно 1с жалюзи ( прощет, склад, производство ) горизонтальные и вертикальные
моя почта  cwdima@gmail.com если ктото знаешт или может поделиться пишите

----------


## lekhaplaton

Помогите пожалуйста

    Очень нужна "ИТРП:Производственное предприятие 8 Стандарт" и "ИТРП:Производственное предприятие.2002. Стандарт"

    Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## HrenovvV

Привет всем! 
Никак не могу найти 1С77-платформу, помню, что был где-то ломаный установщик...
Помогите, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## vitamina

> Привет всем! 
> Никак не могу найти 1С77-платформу, помню, что был где-то ломаный установщик...
> Помогите, пожалуйста!!!


Здесь

----------


## Под дождем

Добрый день! Если не туда пишу - извините! Мне нужна 7-ка "Предприятие" для  Windows 8, базы ОСНО И УСН. Сама оболочка установилась, а базу ставить не хочет, говорит, что для XP

----------


## StalkerAkella

> Добрый день! Если не туда пишу - извините! Мне нужна 7-ка "Предприятие" для  Windows 8, базы ОСНО И УСН. Сама оболочка установилась, а базу ставить не хочет, говорит, что для XP


3 страницы назад 



> Офигеть --как же все просто 
> Беру и копирую программную папку из старого компа (W7 32-х) и вставляю в Програмс файл в новом компе (W8 64-х ) и вставляю все старые базы фирм - индексирую страницы и ... и все работает :-)) И не нужно оказывается ничего грузить нового 
> А вы говорите --ОС фоторамная для дибилов ))))))))))))))))))))0

----------


## Под дождем

Спасибо. Я не очень поняла. но у меня все равно нет старой базы. Она была пустая, 1с со старого компа удалили. Надо обязательно установить на XP, а потом все вышеописанное проделать, я правильно поняла?

----------


## StalkerAkella

> Спасибо. Я не очень поняла. но у меня все равно нет старой базы. Она была пустая, 1с со старого компа удалили. Надо обязательно установить на XP, а потом все вышеописанное проделать, я правильно поняла?


можно еще на семерку или висту

----------

Под дождем (17.06.2013)

----------


## Под дождем

> можно еще на семерку или висту


Спасибо, буду пробовать. Еще вопрос (извините, плохо в компах разбираюсь) - "индексировать страницы" - какие страницы надо проиндексировать, индексация какой-то программой определенной делается?

----------


## StalkerAkella

> Спасибо, буду пробовать. Еще вопрос (извините, плохо в компах разбираюсь) - "индексировать страницы" - какие страницы надо проиндексировать, индексация какой-то программой определенной делается?


после копирования в вин8 в конфигураторе меню "Администрирование" - "Кодовая страница ИБ", выбираем "+ текущая системная установка" и жмем ОК

----------

Под дождем (17.06.2013)

----------


## Simonama

Ребят Добрый день, выложите плиз md-ник 512 релиз типовой конфигурации. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## vitamina

> Ребят Добрый день, выложите плиз md-ник 512 релиз типовой конфигурации.


Бухгалтерский учет, Релиз 7.70.512 от 26.01.2010 -> обновление с md-файлом | зеркало

----------

Simonama (20.06.2013)

----------


## Simonama

> Бухгалтерский учет, Релиз 7.70.512 от 26.01.2010 -> обновление с md-файлом | зеркало


При много благодарен вам! :good:

----------


## datalist

упс не в ту ветку...(

----------


## zeroaccess

Всем доброго времени суток. Помогите найти обновления для "учет и отчетность предпринимателя" не обновлялась лет "сто", стоит 7.70.180

----------


## iAGS

А где версия 770559? Нигде не могу найти!

----------


## vitamina

> А где версия 770559? Нигде не могу найти!


В этом сообщении вроде как еще не затерли ссылки *зеркало* (startfiles.org) и *зеркало3* (http://dfiles.ru)

----------


## fryyktt

Господа, есть ли у кого лекарство 1С Предприятие для x64 систем?

----------


## vovchicnn

*iAGS*, А ты не оху... спрашивать так нагло? Ты знаешь, когда она опубликована? А если не можешь найти - так ты - куча дерьма! Нормальные люди просто интересуются обновлениями, а если и просят, так, через "Please".

----------


## Бердикул

Всем привет очень сильно нуждаюсь Бухгалтерском учете для государственных учреждений Казахстана ред. 2 7.70.051, помогите, СПАСИБО

----------


## Vladimir6725

на Зарплата + Кадры 2.3 хочется релиз 7.70.337 от 25.06.2013 
Спасибо вам добрые люди...

----------


## vitamina

> на Зарплата + Кадры 2.3 хочется релиз 7.70.337 от 25.06.2013 
> Спасибо вам добрые люди...


Вчера выложена здесь

----------


## HrenovvV

Всем привет!!!
Люди добрые, кто-нибудь может дать ссылку на платформу 1С77? Желательно - уже крякнутую, portable, потому как Винда7 х64, установить просто не смогу...
Заранее огромное спасибо!!!

p.s. Имею бааальшие заморочки с инетом, поэтому листать страниц 20 займет пол-дня...

----------


## vitamina

> Всем привет!!!
> Люди добрые, кто-нибудь может дать ссылку на платформу 1С77? Желательно - уже крякнутую, portable, потому как Винда7 х64, установить просто не смогу...
> Заранее огромное спасибо!!!
> 
> p.s. Имею бааальшие заморочки с инетом, поэтому листать страниц 20 займет пол-дня...


Попробуй обе отсюда

----------


## Zmey78

> Всем привет!!!
> Люди добрые, кто-нибудь может дать ссылку на платформу 1С77? Желательно - уже крякнутую, portable, потому как Винда7 х64, установить просто не смогу...
> Заранее огромное спасибо!!!
> 
> p.s. Имею бааальшие заморочки с инетом, поэтому листать страниц 20 займет пол-дня...


Платформа 1С 7.7 локальная+сетевая+SQL 7.70.027 (последний билд), portable (устанавливать не нужно), вылеченная от жадности. Скачать: Зеркало 1, Зеркало 2, Зеркало 3 (*жмем "Бесплатно", ЖДЕМ 20 СЕКУНД, внизу появится маленкая ссылка "нет, спасибо"...*).

----------


## Garfild13-06

Помогите пожалуйста, установил регламентированные отчеты за 2 квартал сего года, и при подсчете зарплаты, максимальная сумма берется по прошлому году, а не по текущему, выложите плиз актуальные отчеты или конфигурацию для бухгалтерии базовой актуальную.

----------


## vitamina

> Помогите пожалуйста, установил регламентированные отчеты за 2 квартал сего года, и при подсчете зарплаты, максимальная сумма берется по прошлому году, а не по текущему, выложите плиз актуальные отчеты или конфигурацию для бухгалтерии базовой актуальную.


Актуальные они всегда лежат на своем месте -> здесь

----------


## Pavel1C

Пришлите, пожалуйста, ссылку на конфигурацию или саму конфигурацию "Торговля и Склад". Типовая. Либо просто md файл типовой. Обязательно релиз 932. Заранее спасибо.
Почтовый ящик- s@moltd.ru

----------


## vitamina

> Пришлите, пожалуйста, ссылку на конфигурацию или саму конфигурацию "Торговля и Склад". Типовая. Либо просто md файл типовой. Обязательно релиз 932. Заранее спасибо.
> Почтовый ящик- s@moltd.ru


Установка ТИС 7.70.932 уже больше года лежит здесь | зеркало

----------


## maksimkatula

Доброго времени суток! Помогите найти 1С Рарус Ресторан+Бар+Кафе редакция 2.5 с рабочим эмулем… Спасибо!

----------


## andreevasb

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, релизом: ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих организаций. Версия релиза 7.70.557/3.48 от 07.03.2013 г.

----------


## Y80ths

Подскажите где можно взять 1с Подрядчик строительства 1.4  релиз 7.70.1461 с отчетностью за второй кварталИИ

----------


## AndreyArg

Добрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста где можно скачать "Учет рабочего времени на 1С:Предприятие 7.7" очень надо

----------


## volandnv

Добрый день..
Помогите найти 1с 77: Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия ПРОФ", версия 7.70.484, 7.70.494, 7.70.498...

----------


## Greencoff

Помогите пожалуйста найти конфигурацию Комплексная конфигурация 7.70.505

----------


## Andrey-KA

День добрый. Помогите пожалуйста  скачать релизы:Бухгалтерия 7.7 - 561, УСН - 213, ЗиК - 338. Все Проф, не базовые.

----------


## еВГЕНИЙ

Доброго времени суток помоги скачать обновления регламентной отчётности для 1С: Предприятия 7.7 (зарплата+кадры 7.70.334) и (Комплексная 7.70.519).

----------


## StalkerAkella

> День добрый. Помогите пожалуйста  скачать релизы:Бухгалтерия 7.7 - 561, УСН - 213, ЗиК - 338. Все Проф, не базовые.


тут

---------- Post added at 12:33 ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 ----------




> Доброго времени суток помоги скачать обновления регламентной отчётности для 1С: Предприятия 7.7 (зарплата+кадры 7.70.334) и (Комплексная 7.70.519).


тут

----------

Andrey-KA (11.07.2013), еВГЕНИЙ (11.07.2013)

----------


## еВГЕНИЙ

Дайте еще пожалуйста обновление на ЗИК 7.7 334,335,336,337,338...
Спасибо большое..;)

----------


## Andrey-KA

> тут
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:33 ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 ----------
> 
> 
> тут


УСН не вся, только часть файлов. Можно заново перезалить?

----------


## StalkerAkella

> УСН не вся, только часть файлов. Можно заново перезалить?


извиняюсь, перезалил

---------- Post added at 16:55 ---------- Previous post was at 16:43 ----------




> Дайте еще пожалуйста обновление на ЗИК 7.7 334,335,336,337,338...
> Спасибо большое..;)


что было

----------

еВГЕНИЙ (12.07.2013)

----------


## Andrey-KA

> извиняюсь, перезалил
> 
> ---------- Post added at 16:55 ---------- Previous post was at 16:43 ----------
> 
> 
> что было


Спасибо!

----------


## feodor75

Здравствуйте. Нужны формы отчетности для 1Сv77 УСН за 2011 и 2012 годы. По ссылкам нужных файлов на файлообменниках уже нет, поэтому решил написать здесь. Помогите кто чем может.

----------


## StalkerAkella

> Здравствуйте. Нужны формы отчетности для 1Сv77 УСН за 2011 и 2012 годы. По ссылкам нужных файлов на файлообменниках уже нет, поэтому решил написать здесь. Помогите кто чем может.


за 2012й тут, 2011го нету

----------


## feodor75

Спасибо хотя бы за 2012. Продолжаю поиски 2011.

----------


## Под дождем

> Сообщение от Под дождем
> 
> 
> 				Добрый день! Если не туда пишу - извините! Мне нужна 7-ка "Предприятие" для  Windows 8, базы ОСНО И УСН. Сама оболочка установилась, а базу ставить не хочет, говорит, что для XP
> 
> 
> 
>  3 страницы назад 
> 
> ...


Доброй ночи! Очень нужна помощь - на обоих моих компах нет таких папок (W7 32-х и W8 64-х). Они могут как-то по-другому называться? Их где искать в програм файлс или в виндоус?

----------


## Hermit_Fagot

Доброго времени суток. Помогите народ. Срочно нужен эмулятор на 1С Предприятие 7.7 Штрих-м кассир v2.8, вышлите пожалуйста на почту himik16041985@mail.ru.
Премного благодарен...

----------


## feodor75

> Доброй ночи! Очень нужна помощь - на обоих моих компах нет таких папок (W7 32-х и W8 64-х). Они могут как-то по-другому называться? Их где искать в програм файлс или в виндоус?


C:\Program Files\1Сv77 либо C:\Program Files(х86)\1Сv77 (т.е. диск С - папка Program Files - папка 1Cv77)

----------

Под дождем (15.07.2013)

----------


## DAFT-7

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, плиз, кто-нибудь md-файлом конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет. ред. 4.5" релиз 7.70.478...
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## YanQi

Здравствуйте всем! Помогите пожалуйста! есть у кого-нибудь папочка с обновлением (1SBDB) Бухгалтерии ПРОФ 7.70.449? только не установочник, на моем компьютере не прокатывает.

----------


## Loenz

Помогите скачать обработку
Перенос данных из идентичной конфигурации 1С.7.7 - 1С.7.7 (БУ-БУ)
http://infostart.ru/public/78127/

Или есть есть у кого обработка для переноса документов из одной базы в идентичную вторую?

----------


## Ю1234

Помогите плиз скачать обработку
http://infostart.ru/public/126632/
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Под дождем

> Добрый день! Если не туда пишу - извините! Мне нужна 7-ка "Предприятие" для  Windows 8, базы ОСНО И УСН. Сама оболочка установилась, а базу ставить не хочет, говорит, что для XP
> 
> 
> 
>  3 страницы назад 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Еще раз доброй ночи! Я наконец все сделала (с вашей любезной помощью), но не могу теперь загрузить рег.отчеты на виндоус 8.
Пишет такое: Не обнаружен файл C:\Program Files (x86)\1с Базы\Кадровый гарант\ExtForms\temp.grp\Rplist.txt.
Процесс загрузки приостановлен!
Как поступить, посоветуйте, пожалуйста

----------


## Nekh

Здраствуйте. Скажите, нужно добавить форму сзв6-4 для выгрузки в ПФР из программы 1с зарплата и кадры 7.7 для конфигурации "Единый сельскохозяйственный налог" ЕСХН. Чем можно обновить? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ctpek03a

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку:
http://1c.proclub.ru/modules/mydownl...cid=5&lid=1397
Спасибо!

----------


## pltalx

Помогите, пожалуйста, срочно нужна обработка для 1С:ЗиК 7.7 "Отчет для статистики ЗП-культура" EMAIL: pltalx777@gmail.com

----------


## dimetar

ВДГБ для НКО для Предприятие 7.70.027/БУ4.5 7.70.551 + отчетность. Не дайте погибнуть, помогите найти, пожалуйста!:( Заранее благодарен!:blush:

----------


## Dumka35

Ищу регл. отчётя для бухгалтерии 7.7. за 2 квартал 2013

----------


## vitamina

> Ищу регл. отчётя для бухгалтерии 7.7. за 2 квартал 2013


Ветка форума по отчетам здесь

----------


## Dja-Budda

Ссылка сдохла по релизу ТиС 770942. (( может кто перезалить? Очень нужно.!!!

----------


## ziri

нужна платформа на 1с 7.7. Буду признательна за помощь

----------


## m1kl

Очень нужен релиз Торговли и склада 7.70.925 релиз. Помогите плз. mihail47@gmail.com

----------


## Palmer1976

Поделитесь пожалуйста типовой 1С Бухгалтерия Проф релиз 7.70.472
можно только md

----------


## Evgen_S

Выложите пожалуйста, Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.491

----------


## Zombokotik

> Выложите пожалуйста, Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.491


http://yadi.sk/d/OdK0IqYF7hN7y

---------- Post added at 18:57 ---------- Previous post was at 18:54 ----------




> Ссылка сдохла по релизу ТиС 770942. (( может кто перезалить? Очень нужно.!!!


http://yadi.sk/d/5NwWNAhd7hNTg

---------- Post added at 19:09 ---------- Previous post was at 18:57 ----------




> Спасибо хотя бы за 2012. Продолжаю поиски 2011.


Отчетность для УСН 2011 год
http://yadi.sk/d/diQT0M797hOgq
http://yadi.sk/d/4jWYXit77hOiO
http://yadi.sk/d/EbWLUDe17hOjg
http://yadi.sk/d/rFXQbLF67hOl4

----------

Evgen_S (05.11.2013)

----------


## руина

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/74269/ Спасибо!

----------


## inserg

Добрый день!
Нужна установка Конфигурации "Бухгалтерия ПРОФ" версия 7.70.555 , ссылки устарели, если кто может скиньте на E-Mail inserg@bk.ru 
Спасибо

----------


## vitamina

> Добрый день!
> Нужна установка Конфигурации "Бухгалтерия ПРОФ" версия 7.70.555 , ссылки устарели


Эта еще работает: Бухгалтерия 7.70.555 от 26.03.2013 -> ссылка

----------


## dmitry37

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/74269/ Спасибо!


http://yadi.sk/d/Pp8Se4ms7wl39

----------

руина (15.08.2013)

----------


## Snigl

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/158628/
Спасибо!

----------


## inserg

Добрый день!
 Нужна установка "УСН Проф" версия 7.70.210 и 7.70.211 , ссылки устарели, если кто может скиньте на E-Mail inserg@bk.ru 
Спасибо

----------


## Drop

Добрый день, срочно нужна конфа 1с 7.7 Рарус: Ресторан + Бар + Кафе Редакция 2 (211)
можно на почту denopark@mail.ru

----------


## Апостол

есть ли у кого код активации и серийный номер для программы Логистик Эксперт 1.0?

----------


## volkolak

Добрый день. Нужна Конфигурация 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7 редакция 7.70.465

----------


## Светялчок

Выложите, пожалуйста, ЧИСТУЮ (распакованную) ТИС 7.7 последнего релиза. Спасибо!

----------


## ssblock

Очень нужна конфигурация Бухгалтерия для казахстана 7.70.257

----------


## ronval

Очень нужна отчетность для УСН с 3 квартала 2009 года по 3 квартал 2012. Плиз!!!!

----------


## Zombokotik

> Добрый день. Нужна Конфигурация 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7 редакция 7.70.465


http://yadi.sk/d/u8iNyTN18tqAE

----------


## mikrik

> Ищется последняя версия «Трактиръ: Back-Office» под 7.7.
> Буду рад Вашей помощи :)


Есть "Трактир Стандарт плюс" (он же Бэк Офис) ред. 1с 77 4.5 .... (однако последний)
Если интересно то box2003@list.ru

---------- Post added at 03:05 ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 ----------




> Есть Трактиръ Фронт 1с 77 2.5 и Стандарт плюс с эмулями. Пишите в личку.


 
Есть "Трактир Стандарт плюс" (он же Бэк Офис) ред. 1с 77 4.5 
и "Трактир Фронт офис проф" 1с 77 (с вечным лекарством)
писать box2003@list.ru

----------


## Арина

Люди помогите Нужна платформа 1С:Оперативный учет 7.7  и (КТ-2000: Алкоголь ТИС) СРОЧНО!!! СРОЧНО... ПОМОГИТЕ

----------


## mikrik

черкни мыло

----------

Арина (09.09.2013)

----------


## Арина

> черкни мыло


arina.semedova@mail.ru

----------


## Kuim

Ищу "КАМИН:Книга учета предпринимателя" 1.0.113

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## maslakhoff

Добрый ночи!
Выкладываю сборник обработок с Инфостарта (*Более 6000 обработок!!!*)
Список ОбРаБоТоК: http://dfiles.ru/files/qtfy4o6yk 
Сборник состоит из 23 архивов по 95 Мб (Единым архивом выложу в другой день):
Pack_1:  http://dfiles.ru/files/1y1jie6ol
Pack_2:  http://dfiles.ru/files/c5r4doitn
Pack_3:  http://dfiles.ru/files/u4po2oogo
Pack_4:  http://dfiles.ru/files/501n4fpmh
Pack_5:  http://dfiles.ru/files/0ungoe5oo 
Pack_6:  http://dfiles.ru/files/118aorwpn
Pack_7:  http://dfiles.ru/files/6zwe74dx2
Pack_8:  http://dfiles.ru/files/f5jxo1c2h
Pack_9:  http://dfiles.ru/files/wsgiidc6x
Pack_10: http://dfiles.ru/files/bqst4gu80 
Pack_11: http://dfiles.ru/files/wpmyzmvan
Pack_12: http://dfiles.ru/files/8lboumv6s
Pack_13: http://dfiles.ru/files/nozrq892a
Pack_14: http://dfiles.ru/files/nk206ddlp
Pack_15: http://dfiles.ru/files/stqly7e5x
Pack_16: http://dfiles.ru/files/1od3ctp6z
Pack_17: http://dfiles.ru/files/he62vlrkp
Pack_18: http://dfiles.ru/files/o7l0uxdbb
Pack_19: http://dfiles.ru/files/rcd6v840x
Pack_20: http://dfiles.ru/files/81x2v1vll
Pack_21: http://dfiles.ru/files/9pm9rvcty
Pack_22: http://dfiles.ru/files/d8b91gnrc
Pack_23: http://dfiles.ru/files/hn22upg25



:cool: *Данный сборник предоставлен исключительно в ознакомительных целях. Использование данных файлов в коммерческих целях строго запрещено!* :rtfm:

----------

ctpek03a (07.10.2013)

----------


## pony95

Доброе время суток!
Помогите, плиз, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/156687/
Заранее огромное Спасибо!

----------


## volk2525

Добрый вечер! Помогите пожалуйста нужна УСН  215 от 20.08.2013

----------


## Gramer

Добрый день. Нужна бухгалтерия 7.7 ред.4.2 релиз 7.70.427 2002 года. Буду благодарен

----------


## Под дождем

ДОбрый день! А где можно взять 1с для ИП (УСН и общая), которая бы подошла для Win7? А то я одну скачала, поругалась, что не совместима

----------


## ST208

> ДОбрый день! А где можно взять 1с для ИП (УСН и общая), которая бы подошла для Win7? А то я одну скачала, поругалась, что не совместима


Добрый ! А что значит не совместима? вы установили ее и не можете запустить программу? или вы не можете ее установить?
Если первое то скорее всего у вас проблема с кодировкой страниц
Если второе, то это надо танцевать с бубном возле компа и тогда она встанет

----------


## Под дождем

Написала программа, что не совместима. Это первое или втрое? :)

----------


## ST208

скачайте установленную версию и не будет проблем
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%98-!!!/page88

----------


## Под дождем

ST208, Спасибо Вам! Сделала, на меня опять ругаются теми же словами. "Версия этого файла не совместима с используемой версией Windows. С помощью сведений системы определите необходимую версию программы. (32 или 64 разрядную".  Танцевать с бубном у компа не умею :( Может, кто подскажет, что делать с этим? У меня Вин7 стоит

----------


## ST208

http://www.unibytes.com/KzAb3RCl3p8Lqw-Us4P3UgBB?drgn=1
Скачайте эту чистая разархивированная база
пропишите к ней путь и должно все заработать

----------

natalifed1 (24.10.2013)

----------


## Под дождем

Спасибо большое! Я скачала, все получилось. А это разве для ИП?

----------


## csVolga

Господа, может у кого-нибудь завалялась Торговля и Склад 7.7 948 релиза. Где нашёл - там ссылки уже битые...

----------


## Simonama

Ребят будьте любезны выложите мдшник 525 релиза бухгалтерии

----------


## ST208

нет это общий, вот для ИП http://turbo.to/80h6l3d2uopf.html

----------

Под дождем (04.10.2013)

----------


## Марина2009

У меня аналогичная проблема с win7 - пишет несовместимость при попытке инсталлировать 215 релиз УСН.  

Спасибо добрым людям за помощь!

----------


## Под дождем

> нет это общий, вот для ИП http://turbo.to/80h6l3d2uopf.html


 Спасибо! Все работает? А эта последняя обновленная версия? И ОСНО, что первую ссылку давали, тоже новая версия? Их обе обновлять мд не надо? просто рег.отчеты установить?

----------


## ST208

> У меня аналогичная проблема с win7 - пишет несовместимость при попытке инсталлировать 215 релиз УСН.  Можно мне мд-шник на ok_ok@mail.ru


http://sinhro.net/vv7zmm18vclc/usn21...82013.rar.html

---------- Post added at 22:22 ---------- Previous post was at 22:20 ----------

в UPDATE возьмите отчетность и скопируйте в инструкции по обновлению все написано что и куда

----------


## Лилия1976

Люди добрые,дайте ссылку на 1с 7.7 УСН обновление регламентированной отчетности за 3 квартал 2013года

----------


## ST208

http://sinhro.net/6vj63qttmped/USN_12q3004.rar.html

----------


## Лилия1976

так это 2012 год(((

----------


## ST208

УПС КАЛАПС  вот посвежее http://sinhro.net/su1wp065y1ur/USN_1...92013.zip.html

----------

Лилия1976 (07.10.2013)

----------


## zes

Пожалуйста, поделитесь конфигурацией для кредитно потребительского кооператива
Или конфигурацией Учет пайщиков

----------


## boardru

> Господа, может у кого-нибудь завалялась Торговля и Склад 7.7 948 релиза. Где нашёл - там ссылки уже битые...


R770948 нет. 

Есть Торговля и склад:
R770938
R770956
R770960
R770963

----------


## nev02

Добрый день ищу 1 С УСН базовая версия 7.70.211 от 28.05.2013.Заранее спасибо!

----------


## tory4

добрый день !
нужна старенькая база Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН ред.1 релиз 7.70.031 (май 2012)
помогите пожалуйста !

----------


## vitamina

> добрый день !
> нужна старенькая база Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН ред.1 релиз 7.70.031 (май 2012)
> помогите пожалуйста !


В личке обновление

----------

tory4 (10.10.2013)

----------


## AlexOV30

Здравствуйте! У меня: "Учет и отчетность предпринимателя, ред 1.2. 7.70.195". Скачала 1С:Предприниматель 7.70.212. Когда пытаюсь открыть файл .MD пишет: "Внимание! Данная конфигурация является специализированной. Сохранение конфигурации приведет к невозможности работы с этой конфигурацией программы Оперативный учет (базовая версия)". Что это означает? Я скачала не то? Если так, то подскажите, где скачать правильное обновление?

----------


## loin

И у меня Win7. Тоже нужен релиз 215 для УСН. С этой ссылки не скачивается. будьте добры, можно ли другую ссылку?






> http://sinhro.net/vv7zmm18vclc/usn21...82013.rar.html
> 
> ---------- Post added at 22:22 ---------- Previous post was at 22:20 ----------
> 
> в UPDATE возьмите отчетность и скопируйте в инструкции по обновлению все написано что и куда

----------


## Тарасик

Люди добрые, помогите. Глюк программы и новая счет-фактура 1137 не печатается.Киньте у кого есть файлик.Пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Сергей56

*Помогите с конфигурацией 1с селекция в животноводстве свиноводства*
скиньте ссылку

----------


## john1978

помогите найти на win7 1с управление автотранспортом зарание спасибо

----------


## semerko

Здравствуйте! 

Пожалуйста, мне нужна конфигурация Торговля и склад 9.2 с английским/ русским интерфейсом. Ну или просто английским. Скиньте ссылку пожалуйста!!

----------


## WOWA55

Есть ли у кого 1С 7.7 Алкоголь последний за 2013 год. Сбросьте на admin200411@mail.ru

----------


## lilimarlein

Поделитесь плиз Торговля и склад 939     olga272829@yandex.ru

----------


## WOWA55

Так здесь же есть все релизы и даже последний 974 - й . Так что качайте

----------


## vitamina

> Поделитесь плиз Торговля и склад 939     olga272829@yandex.ru


А точно нужен 7.70.939 от 07.12.2005 ?

---------- Post added at 20:12 ---------- Previous post was at 20:05 ----------

А вот, нашел... ТИС 7.70.939 закинул сюда

----------

lilimarlein (16.10.2013)

----------


## sinedbar11

Ден добрый! У кого есть 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7. "Сельскохозяйственное предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН"? Дайте пожалуйста!

----------


## p4veltr

Если не сложно, Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие PROF v.4.19.07. Спасибо!

----------


## mikrik

> Ден добрый! У кого есть 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7. "Сельскохозяйственное предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН"? Дайте пожалуйста!


Есть Трактир Трактиръ Фронт Проф и Стандарт Премиум для 1с 77 (с вечным лекарством ////box2003@list.ru///).

----------


## Demiurg1C

Здравствуйте. Пришлите, пожалуйста, ссылку на скачивание или установочный пакет конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет". Именно релиз 7.70.469.
Почт. ящик:  Demiurg1C@yandex.ru

----------


## Andan

Здравствуйте!
Очень нужна платформа для 7.7, включающая компоненты бухгалтерский учет, оперативный учет и расчет.
Выложите плз или отправьте на почту andan1991@yandex.ru

----------


## mikrik

А почему просьба ко мне, я предлагал Трактиръ трактир фронт и стандарт. Но не платформу 1с 77.

----------


## Tacker

Платформа 7.70 установка http://yadi.sk/d/SNwj1TtI5UoeK
А вот "бухгалтерский учет, оперативный учет и расчет" - это в конфигурации 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.70.ххх, последняя версия 1с77: Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия ПРОФ", версия 7.70.565 от 21.10.2013. Ссылки в посте http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post343263 (или рядом). Выбираем ПРОФ - "Установка". Или "Новая чистая база"

----------

natalifed1 (24.10.2013)

----------


## chetverg

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста, необходимы обновления "Бухгалтерия", релизы с 7.70.540 по 7.70.560

----------


## Tacker

> Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста, необходимы обновления "Бухгалтерия", релизы с 7.70.540 по 7.70.560


Если не секрет, зачем? 1С:Предприятие 7.70 - любую из конфигураций - обновляем сразу до последнего релиза. В случае с Бухгалтерией это 7.70.565. Здесь всё: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post343417

----------


## chetverg

Спасибо большое за оперативный ответ, сегодня попробую )))

----------


## rimer

Коллеги, огромная просьба, дайте ссылку на сервер защиты данных PSNetSrv. Сервер на XP не видит ключи на компьютерах с Windows 7. PSNetSrv у меня от 2007 г.

----------


## olgasuh

Помогите , пожалуйста, с релизом ТИС 937. Необходимо сравнить переписаную конфу с типовой. Киньте ссылку на архив старых релизов (2005 год), буду очень признательна.

----------


## vitamina

> Помогите , пожалуйста, с релизом ТИС 937. Необходимо сравнить переписаную конфу с типовой. Киньте ссылку на архив старых релизов (2005 год), буду очень признательна.


Торговля и склад, Релиз 7.70.937 от 22.12.2004 -> ссылка

----------

olgasuh (31.10.2013)

----------


## 4ittmk

1С Предприятие 7.7 
Типовая конфигурация Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.5 
Релиз 7.70.*558* от 27.05.2013 г.

----------


## olgasuh

> Торговля и склад, Релиз 7.70.937 от 22.12.2004 -> ссылка


Получила md-файл, большое СПАСИБО!

----------


## 4ittmk

Спасибо. Уже не надо.



> 1С Предприятие 7.7 
> Типовая конфигурация Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.5 
> Релиз 7.70.*558* от 27.05.2013 г.

----------


## Svatoy56

Скиньте ссылку на 1С Общепит буду оооочень благодарен

----------


## pony95

Здравствуйте!
Помогите, плиз, скачать http://infostart.ru/public/156687/
Групповая проверка регистрации налоговых накладных в едином реестре налоговых накладных для 1с 7.7
Заранее огромное Спасибо!

----------


## Zamozhniy

Добрый день! Помогите найти конфигурацию: БП Сервисный Центр 3.0 для 1С 7.7

----------


## Лилия1976

Люди добрые помогите,нужна установка (платформа) 1С УСН.Дайте ссылку пожалуйста.

----------


## vitamina

> Люди добрые помогите,нужна установка (платформа) 1С УСН.Дайте ссылку пожалуйста.


Если нужна платформа 1С Предприятие 7.7, то берем здесь. А если дистрибутив установки конфигурации УСН или уже готовую развернутую новую базу, то здесь

----------


## Dog132009

Добрый день, есть ли конфигурация для абонентского отдела? в частности для учета вывоза мусора, но можно и другого, чуть переделаю)

----------


## farvater87

Здравствуйте. нужна конфигурация 1С:Вещевое довольствие 7.7, помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## misterius

*kws*,Простите не там разместила запрос! Еще раз добрый день! Очень нужен релиз 7.70.153 (полная установка) для УСН (проф)! Дату выхода не знаю. Ориентировочно апрель 2007 года. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Evgen_S

Выложите пожалуйста
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Проф.) Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.514 от 25.03.2010

----------


## Юлямагнетка

Добрый день! Может у кого-то есть отчет для военкомата для 1с 7.7 ЗиК. Заранее благодарна.

----------


## oen123

Добрый день ищу обновление конфигурации 1С рарус общепит 7.7 ред 6. УСН. не ниже 190-го релиза , буду очень признателен если вышлите на почту oen@hotbox.ru (или дайте ссылку).

----------


## Andryl

Помогите скачать - http://infostart.ru/public/16138/
Адрес - andrey-bal2007@ya.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Andersson86

Добрый день.
Ищу очень старые релизы ТиС, нужны 7.70.803 и 7.70.879. Если у кого то есть, выложите пожалуйста.

----------


## gryzly

День добрый!
Срочно нужен релиз обновления 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.534!!! Люди добрые отзовитесь, у кого есть дайте ссылочку!!! Заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## gryzly

День добрый!
Срочно нужен релиз обновления 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.534!!! Люди добрые отзовитесь, у кого есть дайте ссылочку!!! Заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## Zombokotik

> День добрый!
> Срочно нужен релиз обновления 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.534!!! Люди добрые отзовитесь, у кого есть дайте ссылочку!!! Заранее благодарен!!!


http://yadi.sk/d/albiCCIHDqhub

----------

gryzly (06.12.2013)

----------


## gryzly

Спасибо огромное, выручил))

----------


## Andersson86

Для gryzly
Привет.
Лови ссылку http://yadi.sk/d/slJtprAADrSqh

----------


## semerko

Здравствуйте, поделитесь кто нибудь с конфигурации Производства зерновой компании. !!! Пожалуйста!!

----------


## Geolia

Здравствуйте! Может у кого сохранился релиз «Торговля Склад» 7.70.945? очень нужно.

----------


## Zombokotik

> Здравствуйте! Может у кого сохранился релиз «Торговля Склад» 7.70.945? очень нужно.


http://yadi.sk/d/7nQuRl5WE5Nua

----------

Geolia (10.12.2013)

----------


## Geolia

Большое спасибо!!!

----------


## newilya

Здравствуйте, не могу найти конфигурацию Ювелирное производство, если есть у кого, поделитесь пож-та

----------


## Jar

помогите скачать с инфорстара пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/download....4705&pub=84501

----------


## Sanaev

здравствуйте 
поделитесь плз установщиком подрядчик строительства 7.7

----------


## Лилия1976

Здравствуйте,помогите!!!Сро  чно нужна установка программы 1С 7.7 ОСНО (платформа,установка,все что нужно на пустой комп) и обновление последнее. Предприятие с общим режимом и ЕНВД.Умоляю!!!!Спсибо зранее.Можно прислать на электронку Liliyavy@rambler.ru

----------


## Manner

Добрый день!

Очень необходим Камин: Упрощенка-15 1.0.037

----------


## JonAlex1980

Всем привет!!!! Кто нибудь может скинуть ТиС 970 релиз, только файл МД.

----------


## a84427_1

Помогите найти конфигурацию " учет обмундирования (форменной одежды)"

----------


## necromancerrr

ТиС 970 md'шник в архиве: http://yadi.sk/d/o8vf06zDEWqjU

----------


## Disday

Необходима  1с 7.7 -Рарус: Автотранспорт Стандарт ред. 5.77 Ломанная. dob_agent86 собачка mail.ru

----------


## Vic1958

Здравствуйте!!!! Кто нибудь может скинуть ТиС 933 релиз, только МД

----------


## Fania

Очень нужен релиз 1СТиС77 редакция 8.7 875 и выше(Переход 9,2) Помогите кто может?

----------


## ike

Нужны обновления конфигурации 1с77 Бухгалтерский учет 4,5 7,70,506 до 7,70,514. Может у кого-нибудь остались. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Sangol

Добрый день! 
Очень нужен МД файл ТиС 7.70.875.

----------


## Rus14

Добрый день. Может ли кто-н. помочь с конфигурацией "Подрядчик строительства" и рег.отч-тью за 4кв13 для нее ? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Elenak71tula

Извините за встречный вопрос - а зачем? В 7-ке для обновления не нужно подгружать промежуточные релизы как в 8-ке. Ставьте последний действующий и вперед!

----------


## Rus14

Ну, релиз просто обновить - в связи с новыми документами. А регл. отчетностити за 4квартал - годовые формы.

----------


## Sangol

Коллеги, ну неужели ни у кого нет релиза ТиС 7.70.875 И?  

Катастрофически нужен. И нужен именно он, ТиС на последний напрямую никак не обновить... 

Если у кого-то есть, напишите сюда или на почту sangol@list.ru. Или хотя бы посоветуйте, где можно поискать.

----------


## vitamina

> Коллеги, ну неужели ни у кого нет релиза ТиС 7.70.875 И?


Торговля и склад 7.70.875 от 28.05.2001 выложил здесь

----------

Sangol (08.01.2014)

----------


## Sangol

Спасибо огромнейшее! Правда всплыли новые проблемы: у меня релиз 7.70.807. Он оказался настолько древним, что не хочет корректно обновляться даже на 875... нет ли у вас еще чего-нибудь промежуточного между ними?

----------


## vitamina

Торговля+Склад, редакция 8.5 Релиз 7.70.853 от 26.04.2000 -> ссылка

Других у меня нет.

----------


## woodwalker

Просьба - очень нужен Камин 1.2 последнее обновление какое у меня есть 78 - и если возможно активатор для него. Пароль требует сейчас - невозможно работать

----------


## Liliya68

> Просьба - очень нужен Камин 1.2 последнее обновление какое у меня есть 78 - и если возможно активатор для него. Пароль требует сейчас - невозможно работать


смотрите в этой теме: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%D0%B0/page260

----------

woodwalker (09.01.2014)

----------


## woodwalker

Спасибо-очень выручили))

----------


## bestship

Требуется Бухгалтерия для бюджетных организаций Кыргызстана.
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## KRIK82

Всем добрый день.
Очень нужен релиз 1С Бухгалтерия 7.70.479 от 07.2006г.
Буду очень признателен.
k1ne@rambler.ru

----------


## Vic1958

Добрый день!
Очень нужен МД файл ТиС 7.70.933. 
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## PavelNordOst

ДОбрый день. необходимы правила переноса данных или обработка с комплексной конфигурации в ТиС.

----------


## fanat-224

всем привет.Нужен последний Зик-7-7

----------


## misterX

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста с конфигурацией "Подрядчик строительства 2.3" и рег.отч-тью за 4кв13 для нее ? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## alex_ura

Доброго времени суток! Нужна конфигурация *"Софт-портал:Расчеты с населением за тепло "* любой релиз или демо.

----------


## Andrey-KA

Здравствуйте. Срочно нужен 497 релиз Бухгалтерии 7.7 . Заранее спасибо

----------


## hippopotamus

Доброе время суток! Очень нужен последний релиз Торговля и склад. Если можно, сюда - mediantsev@mail.ru Огромное всем спасибо!!!

----------


## Tacker

> всем привет.Нужен последний Зик-7-7


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post359644

---------- Post added at 12:14 ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 ----------




> Доброе время суток! Очень нужен последний релиз Торговля и склад. Если можно, сюда - mediantsev@mail.ru Огромное всем спасибо!!!


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post359644

----------

hippopotamus (15.01.2014)

----------


## numiz

Добрый День!
Если не сложно дайте Zik 341 предпоследний

----------


## Tacker

> Добрый День!
> Если не сложно дайте Zik 341 предпоследний


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post359644
А что не последний-то? Обновления ведь кумулятивные.

----------

numiz (15.01.2014)

----------


## numiz

Да у Буха пенсионный что-то не сводится....
до обновления шло....
надо поразбираться....
просит без октмо....

----------


## Ira9

Очень нужны последние обновления 1С 7.7 УСН и Общая система налогообложения, Плиз... irinalagutina@rambler.ru Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Liliya68

> Очень нужны последние обновления 1С 7.7 УСН и Общая система налогообложения, Плиз... irinalagutina@rambler.ru Заранее спасибо.


вот тут посмотрите http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%98-!!!/page93

----------


## Ira9

Огромное спасибо

----------


## hash-pnd

Ищется Бухгалтерия 7.70.449 август-сентябрь 2003 года hash-pnd2@ mail.ru

----------


## DiminionNail

Обновления типовой Бухгалтерии с версии 7.70.565 где найти?
исчерпано, нашел)

----------


## lelik2009

Добрый день.
Отсался у кого-нибудь релиз Торговля и склад за номером 962?
Спасибо

----------


## lekhaplaton

> Добрый день.
> Отсался у кого-нибудь релиз Торговля и склад за номером 962?
> Спасибо


Вот http://rghost.ru/51739029

----------

lelik2009 (18.01.2014)

----------


## lelik2009

> Вот http://rghost.ru/51739029


Спасибо

----------


## dnvzuzik

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, релизом 964 "Торговля + склад" , сентябрь 2010

----------


## Zombokotik

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, релизом 964 "Торговля + склад" , сентябрь 2010


http://yadi.sk/d/QVeOG3wWGPEoc

----------

dnvzuzik (27.01.2014)

----------


## jasminA

пожалуйста, поделитесь ссылкой на обновление 1с 7.7. бухгалтерия (типовая) релиз 70.7.522 (февраль 2011 года)

----------


## necromancerrr

> пожалуйста, поделитесь ссылкой на обновление 1с 7.7. бухгалтерия (типовая) релиз 70.7.522 (февраль 2011 года)


http://yadi.sk/d/B5G9rbSrGT3kL

----------

jasminA (22.01.2014)

----------


## Ламия

Здравствуйте, есть у кого-нибудь обновление на Рарус общепит 6? можно без всяких таблеток. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Светялчок

Ищу 1с 7.7 "Е-Фарма" редакция 1.2 (релиз любой). Спасибо!!!

----------


## kisalusa

Очень-очень нужно последнее обновление конфигурации 1С:Рарус Сельхозпредприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. Предположительно релиз должен быть не ниже 429. Помогите, пожалуйста!!!!

----------


## wps

поделитесь обновлением для 7.7 единый сельскохозяйственный налог

---------- Post added at 11:19 ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 ----------

на данный момент 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7. "Сельскохозяйственное предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН", ред.1 Релиз 7.70.032 от 21.01.2013

----------


## vitamina

Вот какие-то ссылки (других не нашел):

*1С:Сельскохозяйственное предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет 7.7*:

Рарус: Сельхозпредприятие. Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.429

Рарус: Сельхозпредприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН 7.70.033

----------

kisalusa (24.01.2014)

----------


## axisofevil

*1С:Предприятие 7.7 типовая конфигурация «Бухгалтерский учет», редакция 4.5 релиз 7.70.553 от 30.01.2013 г. Для России  ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ*
А так же 554 555 556 557 558 559
Есть ли у кого сие т.к ссылки уже не работают здесь
http://forum.ruboard.ru/printthread....&pp=10&page=76

ПОЖАЛУЙСТА ОЧЕНЬ НАДО!

----------


## vitamina

> Бухгалтерский учет», редакция 4.5 релиз 7.70.553 от 30.01.2013 г. ...т.к ссылки уже не работают здесь


Бухгалтерский учет», редакция 4.5 релиз 7.70.553 -> Установка | типовое обновление

*axisofevil*, и личку посмотри

----------

axisofevil (24.01.2014)

----------


## axisofevil

*1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.335 от 09.04.2013 для России ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ*
а так же 333 334
Есть ли у кого сие т.к ссылки уже не работают здесь
http://forum.ruboard.ru/printthread....&pp=10&page=79

ПОЖАЛУЙСТА ОЧЕНЬ НАДО!
Извиняюсь если кого напрягаю 2-м частым постом в Попрошайку... И Огромное спасибо за помощь на прошлую просьбу!

----------


## Cyr

axisofevil, а зачем тебе старьё? Обновляйся стразу на последнюю версию. Это же НЕ 8-ка.

----------


## ZoRoEv

давай почту - скину.

----------


## axisofevil

axis93@mail.ru

---------- Post added at 10:25 ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 ----------




> axisofevil, а зачем тебе старьё? Обновляйся стразу на последнюю версию. Это же НЕ 8-ка.


Ты точно уверен что так можно просто я до этого только 8-кой занимался подвернулась 7-ка

В каждом релизе написано что обновлять с версии меньшей на еденичку

----------


## Gral

Добрый день. Если есть конфа 1с 7.7 аналит медицинские услуги, поделитесь пожалуйста?

----------


## dnvzuzik

Спасибо!!!

----------


## Cyr

> Ты точно уверен что так можно просто я до этого только 8-кой занимался подвернулась 7-ка
> 
> В каждом релизе написано что обновлять с версии меньшей на еденичку


В 7-ке можно на любую. Я всегда так делал. Уже 12 лет. Есть конечно исключения, но это очень редко, когда меняется не релиз, а редакция. Но там через загрузку-выгрузку данных. А 8-ке не на единичку, а на те (обычно несколько) которые указаны в обновлении.

----------


## valrenmar

Доброго времени суток!
Подскажите пожалуйста порядок обновления Бухгалтерии 7.7.
Конфигурация: Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.5 с 7.70.537 до 7.70.570.
И если не трудно, ссылочки.
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Cyr

valrenmar, порядок обновления подробно описан в файле update.txt, который идёт в комплекте с обновлением.

----------


## valrenmar

> valrenmar, порядок обновления подробно описан в файле update.txt, который идёт в комплекте с обновлением.


Я имею в виду в каком порядке обновлять? 
7.70.537 -> 7.70.538 -> 7.70.539 -> 7.70.540...?
Все попорядку, или можно некоторые пропустить?
В 8-ке, например, некоторые обновления включают в себя несколько предыдущих.

----------


## Cyr

valrenmar, обновляйтесь сразу на самую новую.

----------

valrenmar (27.01.2014)

----------


## valrenmar

Спасибо, *Cyr*! Очень облегчили мне задачу!

----------


## bestship

Поделитесь пожалуйста Комплексной 7.7.469, достаточно MD файлик-оригинал.
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Cyr

bestship, а что мешает сразу обновиться на последнюю? В соответствующей ветке 7.70.534 выложена.

----------


## bestship

> bestship, а что мешает сразу обновиться на последнюю? В соответствующей ветке 7.70.534 выложена.


Cyr, ничего не мешает :D, благо 7.7 не 8ка. Нужна для сравнения изменений не типовой конфигурации, чтобы затем изменить код на 534
Мазохизм? Возможно, но мы только учимся  :D

----------


## nvrobin

Очень нужна Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия ПРОФ", версия 7.70.551 от 29.12.2012

----------


## vitamina

Бухгалтерия 7.70.551 от 29.12.2012

----------

nvrobin (31.01.2014)

----------


## nvrobin

Спасибо выручили

----------


## Alex1909

Доброго времени суток! Нужна такая помощь - мои работодатели поднимают бухучет с 2011 года, работают в 1с 7.7. Нужна регламентированная отчетность с 1кв 2011 г по 2 кв 2013 года, может у кого-то завалялось? Облазил весь инет - все удалено. Также как и по всем ссылкам в соответствующем разделе данного форума. Помогите пожалуйста, очень надо

---------- Post added at 16:00 ---------- Previous post was at 15:55 ----------

Доброго времени суток! Нужна такая помощь - мои работодатели поднимают бухучет с 2011 года, работают в 1с 7.7. Нужна регламентированная отчетность с 1кв 2011 г по 2 кв 2013 года, может у кого-то завалялось? Облазил весь инет - все удалено. Также как и по всем ссылкам в соответствующем разделе данного форума. Помогите пожалуйста, очень надо

----------


## necromancerrr

> Доброго времени суток! Нужна такая помощь - мои работодатели поднимают бухучет с 2011 года, работают в 1с 7.7. Нужна регламентированная отчетность с 1кв 2011 г по 2 кв 2013 года, может у кого-то завалялось? Облазил весь инет - все удалено. Также как и по всем ссылкам в соответствующем разделе данного форума. Помогите пожалуйста, очень надо
> 
> ---------- Post added at 16:00 ---------- Previous post was at 15:55 ----------
> 
> Доброго времени суток! Нужна такая помощь - мои работодатели поднимают бухучет с 2011 года, работают в 1с 7.7. Нужна регламентированная отчетность с 1кв 2011 г по 2 кв 2013 года, может у кого-то завалялось? Облазил весь инет - все удалено. Также как и по всем ссылкам в соответствующем разделе данного форума. Помогите пожалуйста, очень надо


http://yadi.sk/d/21HemizUH5Xxf

----------


## Gral

Выручайте, нужна конфигурация 1с 7.7 Аналит: Медицинские услуги.

----------


## CreatorMS

Здравствуйте...
Помогите пожалуйста с Бухгалтерией 7.70.449 от 28.08.2003

----------


## vitamina

Есть Бухгалтерский учет Релиз 7.70.453 от 11.12.2003

----------

Ukei (03.03.2014)

----------


## CreatorMS

> Есть Бухгалтерский учет Релиз 7.70.453 от 11.12.2003


Спасибо большое, но это уже 4.5, а мне необходима именно 4.4 (и желательно 449 релиз)

----------


## vitamina

> мне необходима именно 4.4 (и желательно 449 релиз)


Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.449 от 28.08.2003

----------

CreatorMS (04.02.2014)

----------


## DemonAk

Здравствуйте, нигде не могу найти
ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих организаций и автономных учреждений (для 1С: Предприятие 7.7) / Номер релиза: 571/3.48 / Дата выхода: 31.01.2014
Можно даже и предыдущую версию, главное что бы была от 2014 года.

----------


## sinch

Народ помогите найти комлексную 7.70.524 оччееенннн надооо

----------


## vitamina

> Народ помогите найти комлексную 7.70.524 оччееенннн надооо


Установка здесь осталась по первой ссылке

----------


## sinch

> Установка здесь осталась по первой ссылке


вот тама ссылки не рабочие

----------


## vitamina

> вот тама ссылки не рабочие


У меня по первой ссылке почему-то после манипуляций мышкой (Download, скачать бесплатно, таймер ... ) начало качаться.

----------

sinch (04.02.2014)

----------


## Tacker

Буду признателен, если выложите 1С:Аспект 7.70.022. И может, Руководство в .pdf, моё пропало вместе с хардом, а книгу уж лет пять не искал, куда сунул.

----------


## mandelshtam1

Помогите огромная необходимость 1 с 7.7 Зарплата и кадры 7.70.319 до 7.70.332 если есть. А ссылки на ресурсы не работают все удалено.

----------


## NZaykov

Присоединяюсь к просьбе!

----------


## Tacker

> Помогите огромная необходимость 1 с 7.7 Зарплата и кадры 7.70.319 до 7.70.332 если есть. А ссылки на ресурсы не работают все удалено.


Если просто обновиться, то всё промежуточное не нужно, только 7.70.343

----------


## Andreux

> Если просто обновиться, то всё промежуточное не нужно, только 7.70.343


1Сники из франчайзи говорят что если пропустить хоть одно обновление, то они не гарантируют корректную работу программы:(
ЗиК 332 здесь есть, все ссылки удалены по конфигурациям 7.70.333 и 7.70.334, может есть у кого - поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> 1Сники из франчайзи говорят что  они не гарантируют корретную работу программы:(


Так будет правильнее. Сделайте копию на всякий случай и смело обновляйтесь на 7.70.343.

----------


## Tacker

> 1Сники из франчайзи говорят что если пропустить хоть одно обновление, то они не гарантируют корретную работу программы:(


Если вы не обновлялись года 3-4 - обеспокойтесь некоторыми промежуточными точками. Пропуск 3-4 выпусков совершенно безопасен. Если есть сомнения - инфо в файле update.txt (указывается, до какого релиза необходимо обязательно обновиться, прежде чем ставить текущее обновление), горячая линия разработчика (не франчайзи), ну и не забывать бэкапиться. Если что не так - откат. Из опыта - и 8-10 пропускают безболезненно. Главное, чтоб конфигурация не была тюнингована. Ну вообще - обновляйтесь регулярно, не нужно запускать.

----------

Ukei (03.03.2014)

----------


## Greencoff

Очень нужна конфигурация 1с 7.7 Бухгалтерия проф 7.70.494, помогите кто чем может пожалуйста!

----------


## necromancerrr

> Очень нужна конфигурация 1с 7.7 Бухгалтерия проф 7.70.494, помогите кто чем может пожалуйста!


http://yadi.sk/d/LOe02ylmHMMY3

----------

Greencoff (05.02.2014), Ukei (03.03.2014)

----------


## Greencoff

> http://yadi.sk/d/LOe02ylmHMMY3


Спасибо огромное

----------


## Tacker

А вот этой штукой - update_internet.rar - кто-нибудь богат? Все ссылки побиты.

----------


## vitamina

> А вот этой штукой - update_internet.rar - кто-нибудь богат? Все ссылки побиты.


Здесь качается update_internet.rar с январским инфо-дат.

----------

Tacker (05.02.2014)

----------


## xfaustx

1С:Подрядчик строительства 1.4 (7.70.1464) необходимо обновить до последней версии помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## Sally

Очень нужна конфигурация "Подрядчик строительства" для 7.7. С ключиком. Спасибо заранее!

----------


## vitamina

> Очень нужна конфигурация "Подрядчик строительства" для 7.7. С ключиком. Спасибо заранее!


Обратись к автору этого сообщения, хотя обновления уже более года на него не выпускаются. Только авторские релизы.

----------


## hacker342

Очень нужна конфигурация, а точнее обновление 7.7 Комплексная , релизы 529,530,531

----------


## necromancerrr

> Очень нужна конфигурация, а точнее обновление 7.7 Комплексная , релизы 529,530,531


529 - http://yadi.sk/d/CQ3u-s2VHh8En
530 - http://yadi.sk/d/N9cr963vHh8JY
531 - http://yadi.sk/d/WoJFn4ZwHh8L2

----------


## mdr

Помогите пожалуйста, очень нужна конфигурация 1с 7.7 Бухгалтерия усн 7.70.222 от 11.02.2014!

----------


## Tacker

> Помогите пожалуйста, очень нужна конфигурация 1с 7.7 Бухгалтерия усн 7.70.222 от 11.02.2014!


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post366439
Если не секрет, что за срочность?

----------


## mdr

Спасибо огромное =)) Бухгалтеру зачем то срочно нужно =)

----------


## ivolga_2002

Помогите пожалуйста, нужна внешняя обработка Книга учета доходов и расходов для 1с 7.7. ОСНО

----------


## Wersus99

Доброго всем времени суток, просьба дать ссылку на последний релиз ПУБ (Производство+Услуги+Бухга  терия), нужно платить налоги. Срочно!!!

----------


## necromancerrr

> Доброго всем времени суток, просьба дать ссылку на последний релиз ПУБ (Производство+Услуги+Бухга  терия), нужно платить налоги. Срочно!!!


ПУБ 345 - http://yadi.sk/d/hz67PJsWGz5ZS

----------

Wersus99 (12.02.2014)

----------


## Borometr1

Скиньте пожалуйста Платформу 7.7 027 нормальную официальную (не леченную)

----------


## necromancerrr

> Скиньте пожалуйста Платформу 7.7 027 нормальную официальную (не леченную)


http://yadi.sk/d/NYIbkirRHpF7f

----------

Borometr1 (18.02.2014)

----------


## stolin

Добрый день, а есть у кого нибудь конфигурация для аптеки? Кто сможет поделиться?

----------


## Borometr1

Обратился знакомый. У него установлена "Сельхозпредприятие. Зарплата+Кадры v2.0 рел. 7.70.242 на основе конфигурации Зарплата и Кадры рел. 7.70.331". Кто-нибудь знает чей это продукт? В интернете ничего не нашел. На сайте Раруса копался тоже ничего нет. Может у кого обновления завалялись?

----------


## Oleg20

Добрый день!
Помогите с конфигурацией или подскажите что-нибудь по поводу "Торговля и склад" чтобы был учет по алкоголю

----------


## UFIns

Требуется файл правил переноса данных из УСН 1.3 в Бухгалтерию 4.5

----------


## ivanes_

Нужен  МД файл Подрядчик строительства 2.3 2384 релиз

----------


## Василий1111

Сразу без промежуточных баз

----------


## zulfat

Добрый день!
Нужна конфигурация "1С:Торговля и Склад 7.7". Релиз 7.70.935. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## necromancerrr

> Добрый день!
> Нужна конфигурация "1С:Торговля и Склад 7.7". Релиз 7.70.935. Заранее благодарен.


ТиС935 - http://yadi.sk/d/qfALd7UtJWdNB

----------

Ukei (03.03.2014), zulfat (25.02.2014)

----------


## Soinca

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста, очень нужен КЛАДР)

----------


## necromancerrr

> Добрый день!
> Помогите пожалуйста, очень нужен КЛАДР)


http://www.gnivc.ru/html/gnivcsoft/KLADR/BASE.7z

----------

Soinca (26.02.2014)

----------


## 88ALM6

Господа!не завалялось ли у кого случайно 190го релиза УСН?:)

----------


## vitamina

> Господа!не завалялось ли у кого случайно 190го релиза УСН?:)


УСН 7.70.190 от 06.02.2012

----------

88ALM6 (27.02.2014), Ukei (03.03.2014)

----------


## necromancerrr

> Господа!не завалялось ли у кого случайно 190го релиза УСН?:)


УСН 190 - http://yadi.sk/d/1sv46Wa8Jdbwh

----------

88ALM6 (27.02.2014), Ukei (03.03.2014)

----------


## russe12345

Здравствуйте! Надеюсь, что я в правильной теме! Мне необходимо скачать чистую базу для 1С 77 УСН - R770222_base_full_setup ну и если ПРО, то тоже не откажусь! Нашел в сети ссылки на Unibytes, share for weи и т.д. но мои интернет возможности не позволяют от туда качать. время закачки около 2х часов и обломы... Есть у кого на yandex диске или тому подобном? Буду признателен!

Вопрос решен.

----------


## Vittorio

Здравствуйте, нужна упрощёночка релиз 223, заранее благодарю.
P. S. Почему недоступна тема "Ссылки на конфигурации 7.x для России"?

----------


## zloy_troll

И мне нужна конфа 1С предприятие 7.7 УСН 7.70.223 (ПОМОГИТЕ)!!!!!!!

----------


## Slashman

Друзья, у кого завалялся релиз Бухгалтерии 7.7, 7.70.551, дайте ссылку пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Zombokotik

> Друзья, у кого завалялся релиз Бухгалтерии 7.7, 7.70.551, дайте ссылку пожалуйста!!!


http://yadi.sk/d/iN-y2Rd0JkvjT

----------

Slashman (02.03.2014)

----------


## Help-1C

> P. S. Почему недоступна тема "Ссылки на конфигурации 7.x для России"?


Есть похожий сайт. Там есть все ссылки. Смотрите сами. Потом отпишитесь тут, это правда или нет. Вот здесь - www.nado.in

----------


## ArlaDOS

У кого нибудь есть Управление Автомойкой 
http://infostart.ru/public/19026/ или http://infostart.ru/public/121814/
очень буду благодарен.

----------


## Stalin1488

есть укого нить файл обновления до УСН 7.7 70.179 очень нужен!!

----------


## Ukei

> обновления до УСН 7.7 70.179


Есть установка, ею тоже можно обновиться: http://exclusiveloader.com/n88nyptur...9_usn.zip.html

----------


## Ira9

Кто - нибудь скинте ссылку на бух. ОСН 571,572 релизы

----------


## Andry_metall

Здравствуйте! Надо обновить 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 	7.70.536 Проф. Типовая конфигуpация :) У кого завалялся архивчикк, поделитесь пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Stalin1488

Не завалялось ли у кого нить УСН 7.70.179 ? та ссылка что мне скидывали ранее не устанавливается(наверно разрядность не та(

----------


## Ukei

*Stalin1488*, качаете то, что Вам дали, распаковываете. Качаете вот это: http://rghost.net/52806768 и распаковываете в ту же папку, что и ранее. Запускаете extract_1c.cmd. На выходе получаете папку unp - в ней новая чистая база, из которой можно обновиться.

----------

Stalin1488 (04.03.2014)

----------


## Марина2009

Может, кто-то поможет мне мдшником последнего релиза 1с УСН базовой?

----------


## necromancerrr

> Здравствуйте! Надо обновить 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 	7.70.536 Проф. Типовая конфигуpация :) У кого завалялся архивчикк, поделитесь пожалуйста!!!


Бух 536 проф http://yadi.sk/d/VPHXY1ZCJuVUG

----------


## Tacker

> Кто - нибудь скинте ссылку на бух. ОСН 571,572 релизы


571 уже не нужно, а 572 - http://yadi.sk/d/LwyUV6udJvGDw
В архиве - установка, распакованная база и распакованный UPDATE.

----------

alexmargo (06.03.2014), angel2512 (06.03.2014), guls (15.03.2014), mbb (12.03.2014), Natali-1505 (18.03.2014), nikin (07.03.2014), pav777k (05.03.2014)

----------


## emogot22

Многоуважаеммые поделитесь MDшником для бух про, УСН и ИП, последних релизов, буду премного благодарен.

----------


## Alex86393

Ребят, дайте пожалуйста УСНО 7.70.223. Благодарю!

----------


## Tacker

> Ребят, дайте пожалуйста УСНО 7.70.223. Благодарю!


УСН 770223: http://yadi.sk/d/mOtZQNKzJzeAU 
В архиве только установка. Если нужно под Winx64, дайте знать - выложу позже.

----------

alexmargo (06.03.2014), angel2512 (06.03.2014), bulgariy (12.03.2014), EB125 (06.03.2014), ivnik (20.03.2014), Lifoka (10.03.2014), M&M (06.03.2014), mbb (12.03.2014), nikin (07.03.2014), rento24 (10.03.2014), sagadka2012 (22.03.2014)

----------


## Alen55

> У кого нибудь есть Управление Автомойкой 
> http://infostart.ru/public/19026/ или http://infostart.ru/public/121814/
> очень буду благодарен.


19026 *скачать*

----------


## мамап

помогите скачать зик 344

----------


## necromancerrr

> помогите скачать зик 344


Зик 344 http://yadi.sk/d/XR27bZzeJWNtx

----------

andor1970 (10.03.2014), kulugin (12.03.2014), Sibur (08.03.2014), Ukei (07.03.2014)

----------


## Ukei

Ребятки, добавил в шапку ссылки на архивы с типовыми конфигурациями за последние 5-6 лет. Пока тема жива - будут живы и ссылки. Пользуйтесь.

----------

Dream_tatiana (18.03.2014), fkmrf (09.03.2014), gordik2007 (14.03.2014), IrinaKostroma (12.03.2014), lekhaplaton (11.03.2014), Marita (15.03.2014), ruta129 (08.03.2014), Tacker (08.03.2014), Гель (11.03.2014), Гульшат75 (19.03.2014), СветланаСамара (11.03.2014)

----------


## numiz

Добрый День!
Последнюю бухгалтерию если не сложно....
Спасибо....

----------


## Ukei

*numiz*, уточняйте что именно нужно - установка, обновление, распаковка. Установки есть в шапке, остальное заказывайте.

----------

lekhaplaton (11.03.2014)

----------


## kulya

Добрый день. Можно УСН 223 проф md-шник?

----------


## Alen55

> Добрый день. Можно УСН 223 проф md-шник?


md УСН (проф) *скачать*

----------

Allexmann (11.03.2014), gordik2007 (14.03.2014), lekhaplaton (11.03.2014), marinkashi (12.03.2014), Stripped (19.03.2014), vangog (17.03.2014), yoric88 (12.03.2014)

----------


## neetro

Нету больше отдельной ветки с конфигурациями? Можно Бух 7.7 (Проф, MD)? Спасибо

----------


## Dimur

> Нету больше отдельной ветки с конфигурациями? Можно Бух 7.7 (Проф, MD)? Спасибо


Присоединяюсь. 7.70.573 бы.

----------


## Ukei

*Dimur*, установка лежит в шапке. Если нужно что-то конкретное - просите конкретно.

----------


## Dimur

> *Dimur*, установка лежит в шапке. Если нужно что-то конкретное - просите конкретно.


Мне нужен только md-шник для обновления. В таком виде кто-то уже выкладывал тут. Установка не нужна.

----------


## Alen55

> Мне нужен только md-шник для обновления. В таком виде кто-то уже выкладывал тут. Установка не нужна.


md 770573 (проф) *скачать*

----------

aleksandrinka (12.03.2014), Allexmann (11.03.2014), Dimur (11.03.2014), guls (15.03.2014), lipup (17.03.2014), vangog (17.03.2014), yoric88 (12.03.2014)

----------


## Infinita

Доброго времени суток.
Последний релиз ЗиК, если если не сложно. md-шник.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Alen55

> Доброго времени суток.
> Последний релиз ЗиК, если если не сложно. md-шник.
> Заранее спасибо!


*ЗиК 7.70.344 md  скачать
ЗиК 7.70.344 (base) md* *скачать*

----------

Dream_tatiana (18.03.2014), Infinita (13.03.2014), Nikis (26.03.2014), vatson2904 (20.03.2014), Гель (13.03.2014), Лапендра (19.03.2014)

----------


## iAGS

Нужны конфигурации 1С Релиз 7.70.572 и Релиз 7.70.573.

----------


## Ukei

*iAGS*, релизы в шапке, про темы смотрите в ЛС.

----------


## Лилия1976

Если уже вышло обновление 1С УСН обновление 1кв.2014,дайте пожалуйста ссылку

----------


## cat555

Друзья, помогите плиз. Оч нужен древний резиз Декабрьский выпуск диска 1С:ИТС 2003 г. Релиз 7.70.932 ТиС. Киньте ссылочку или md. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## arti315

Нужна ТиС 7.70.924. Может есть у кого? 
зы: в шапку не отсылать, там нет

----------


## Alen55

> Друзья, помогите плиз. Оч нужен древний резиз Декабрьский выпуск диска 1С:ИТС 2003 г. Релиз 7.70.932 ТиС. Киньте ссылочку или md. Заранее спасибо!


А Вы в "шапку" загляните.

----------


## Ukei

*arti315*, увы, только 935. Если найдете - поделитесь и с нами, пож-та.

----------


## Traffic74

Доброго времени суток уважаемые форумчане. Дайте плиззз ссылку на раб. программу 1с 7.7 торговля и склад ( если есть сразу с конфигурацией) любой.. Чтоб включилось!! За ранее спасибо!!!!

----------


## vitamina

> Доброго времени суток уважаемые форумчане. Дайте плиззз ссылку на раб. программу 1с 7.7 торговля и склад ( если есть сразу с конфигурацией) любой.. Чтоб включилось!! За ранее спасибо!!!!


Ставим установщик 1С Предприятие 7.7 (универсальный инсталлятор) -> ссылка

И подцепляем последнюю готовую новую базу ТИС 7.70.979 -> ссылка

----------

Traffic74 (13.03.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Traffic74*, установка платформы - в теме со ссылками на платформы, установки конфигураций - в шапке данной темы.

----------


## necromancerrr

> Нужна ТиС 7.70.924. Может есть у кого? 
> зы: в шапку не отсылать, там нет


ТиС 924 - http://yadi.sk/d/roaIOAO6KXNtQ - установка, http://yadi.sk/d/dPHCZJYCKXPab - чистая база

----------

arti315 (17.03.2014), Ukei (14.03.2014), vitamina (15.03.2014)

----------


## gordik2007

Добрый вечер! Нужно обновление 1кв.2014,дайте пожалуйста ссылку:
1С:Предприятие 7.7  24.02.2014 	Формы отчетности	13q4005
1С:Предприниматель 7.7  24.02.2014 	Формы отчетности	13q4005
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7  24.02.2014 Формы отчетности для конфигурации УСН	13q4005

----------


## vitamina

> gordik2007


вообще-то формы отчетности в этой теме. А за первый квартал 2014 полной версии отчетности еще не было. ;)

----------

gordik2007 (16.03.2014)

----------


## oteks

Всем доброго дня!
Пожалуйста, у кого есть, поделитесь Упрощенная система налогообложения 7.70.224 от 19.03.2014

----------


## Ukei

Обновилась Бухгалтерия 7.7 - ОСНО, УСН, Предприниматель. Все уже лежит в шапке.

----------

avt874318 (19.03.2014), dsniki (20.03.2014), oteks (19.03.2014)

----------


## blacki140

У кого-нибудь есть CRM любая под 1с 7.7. Рарус, первый бит и т.д. Пожалуйста, поделитесь

----------


## Marcus90

Огромная просьба: нужен свежий md к "бухгалтерский учет" редакция 4.5

----------


## vitamina

> Огромная просьба: нужен свежий md к "бухгалтерский учет" редакция 4.5


*Все новые релизы (Бух-574 + УСН-224 + ПБОЮЛ-221 от 19.03.2014) на быстром обменнике ifolder* 
(*обновление с md - файлы обновления update*) 

с с ы л к а

----------

AlexU (24.03.2014), MissCherie (29.03.2014), mvaleria (26.03.2014), Nazar_13_48 (28.03.2014), STOlet (20.03.2014), vip1207 (24.03.2014), xxve (25.03.2014), Yaryi (02.04.2014), zmey777 (21.03.2014), Zultan (27.03.2014)

----------


## Liquid808

Просьба нужна бухгалтерский учет ред. 4.5   7.7.560  и  7.7.570
и мд?
Буду очень признателен

----------


## Alen55

> Просьба нужна бухгалтерский учет ред. 4.5   7.7.560  и  7.7.570
> и мд?Буду очень признателен


Всё это есть в шапке (здесь же).

----------

Liquid808 (21.03.2014)

----------


## Liquid808

> Всё это есть в шапке (здесь же).


пожалуйста подскажите, если у нас бухгалтерский учет ред. 4.5, то какой спойлер мне открывать с бухгалтерией БАЗОВАЯ?

----------


## Alen55

> пожалуйста подскажите, если у нас бухгалтерский учет ред. 4.5, то какой спойлер мне открывать с бухгалтерией БАЗОВАЯ?


Если у Вас "1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7.  Типовая конфигурация, редакция 4.5." то первый спойлер,
если же "1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (базовая).  Конфигурация, редакция 4.5.", то, естественно, второй.

----------

Liquid808 (21.03.2014)

----------


## lorgus-r

Всем прив. Надо... "ВДГБ Долевое строительство"

----------


## vld21

Очень нужна конфигурация, а точнее обновление 7.7 Комплексная , релиз 535

----------


## Ukei

*vld21*, качаете из шапки установку и выбираете Обновление после её запуска.

----------


## Amisoft

Люди добрые, подскажите где можно скачать обновления на Подрядчик строительства версии 1.4...

----------


## Alen55

> Люди добрые, подскажите где можно скачать обновления на Подрядчик строительства версии 1.4...


В связи со значительным уменьшением спроса с 01.01.2012 года прекращаются продажи совместных отраслевых решений для строительства системы "1С:Предприятие 7.7" для России и Украины:
1С:Подрядчик строительства. Версия 1.4 Конфигурация для использования с компонентой "Бухгалтерский учет 7.7"
Ссылка на *1С.ru*

----------

Zultan (28.03.2014)

----------


## Zmey78

Отчетность от 25.03.14 для ОСН и УСН выложите, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## vitamina

> Отчетность от 25.03.14 для ОСН и УСН выложите, пожалуйста!!!


*Вся отчетность по ОСНО, УСН и ПБОЮЛ* от 25.03.2014 на выбор:

за 4 квартал 2013 -> *ссылка на Я-диск*

за 1 квартал 2014 -> *ссылка на Я-диск*

Или тут, в теме по отчетности

----------

gordik2007 (26.03.2014), Tacker (25.03.2014), Zmey78 (25.03.2014)

----------


## Ukei

> Отчетность от 25.03.14 для ОСН и УСН выложите, пожалуйста!!!


 Лежит в шапке этой темы и в теме для *Форм регл. отчетности 7.7*

----------

Tacker (25.03.2014)

----------


## trade70

> Доброго времени суток.
> Последний релиз ЗиК, если если не сложно. md-шник.
> Заранее спасибо!


Полная конфигурация распакованная ЗИК ПРОФ 7.7 344

Ссылка
Зеркало
Зеркало

----------

Backuper (02.04.2014), ub5fdp (31.03.2014), xxve (27.03.2014)

----------


## rnp

Подскажите,пожалуйста,где можно скачать 574 конфигурацию бесплатноИИ 1С.7.7.Проф или базовая

----------


## Ukei

*rnp*, вот комплект установки и обновления + распакованное: Бухгалтерия Проф, релиз 574

----------

pav777k (28.03.2014), vad99 (28.03.2014)

----------


## Ukei

Кому было неудобно качать из шапки с Share4web - добавил все то же самое на Турбобит.

----------


## Solo_Way

Добрый день! Помогите найти  конфигурацию для гостиниц, отелей на платформе 77, отученную от ключей.  Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Zultan

Здравствуйте!
Хочу перепрыгнуть через несколько релизов, но так как база уже не типовая, очень нужны списки изменений в релизах или как они называются, такие файлики Release.txt (идут с каждым релизом конфигурации).
Где можно взять историю обновления (можно просто эти файлики, что даже лучше) или скачать релизы приведенные ниже?

для 1 с 7.7  УСН ред. 1.3 релизы: 
           7.70.220 от 31.12.2013 г.
           7.70.221 от 27.01.2014 г.
           7.70.222 от 11.02.2014 г.
           7.70.223 от 24.02.2014 г.

для 1 с 7.7 Бухгалтерия ред. 4.5 релизы:
           7.70.570 от 31.12.2013 г.
           7.70.571 от 27.01.2014 г.
           7.70.572 от 24.02.2014 г.
           7.70.573 от 06.03.2014 г.

За ранее благодарен.

----------


## Ukei

> ТиС 9.2 (7.70.950)


Присоединяюсь.

----------


## Frob

Привет. Разыскивается последний релиз "УСН в ТСЖ и УК" ред. 3.0.
Заранее благодарен

----------


## Ukei

*Frob*, *в этой теме ищите*

----------

ponitkin (01.04.2014)

----------


## necromancerrr

> Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией ТиС 9.2 (7.70.950).


ТиС 950 - http://yadi.sk/d/1OWaIdE-LUFsi

----------

Alen55 (30.03.2014), Dipline (01.04.2014), JusovNA (30.03.2014), Tacker (30.03.2014), Ukei (30.03.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*ОБНОВИЛАСЬ БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ ОСНО/УСН/ПБОЮЛ* - добавил все в шапку.

----------

avt874318 (01.04.2014), drug_tavalika (01.04.2014), helbys (01.04.2014), lekhaplaton (01.04.2014), Mariya9 (04.04.2014), nici (01.04.2014), svetakosh (01.04.2014), ub5fdp (01.04.2014), vb077 (01.04.2014), орленок (01.04.2014), Сергей1963 (01.04.2014)

----------


## Сэр Заикин

Комрады, поделитесь ссылкой на регламентированные отчеты для УСН за 4 квартал 2012 года, очень нужно, а все ссылки уже битые((

----------


## Ukei

*ОБНОВИЛАСЬ "ПРОИЗВОДСТВО + УСЛУГИ + БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ", релиз 347 от 01.04.2014* - закинул в шапку.

----------


## necromancerrr

> Комрады, поделитесь ссылкой на регламентированные отчеты для УСН за 4 квартал 2012 года, очень нужно, а все ссылки уже битые((


4кв2012-усн-6 - http://yadi.sk/d/czxlS_tULcrZH

----------

Ukei (02.04.2014), Сэр Заикин (01.04.2014)

----------


## Backuper

> Полная конфигурация распакованная ЗИК ПРОФ 7.7 344
> 
> Ссылка
> Зеркало
> Зеркало


А есть обновление? Пытался с этого обновиться пишет "эта конф. является специализированой" и все. :(

----------


## vitamina

> А есть обновление? Пытался с этого обновиться пишет "эта конф. является специализированой" и все. :(


Если скачал обновление ПРОФ, значит у тебя Базовая, ее и надо было качать.

----------


## DoCaru

> *ОБНОВИЛАСЬ БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ ОСНО/УСН/ПБОЮЛ* - добавил все в шапку.


на турбобите бух 575 нетю :(

----------


## Ukei

*DoCaru*, там за сохранностью файлов следить муторнее. Держите: Бухгалтерия ПРОФ, релиз 575

----------

DoCaru (02.04.2014), lenazaver (02.04.2014), yana25 (03.04.2014)

----------


## fanat-224

Мд последнего Зик 7,7 пожалуйста)

----------


## vitamina

> Мд последнего Зик 7,7 пожалуйста)


ЗИК 7.70.344 от 24.02.2014 на Я-диске  -> установка | обновление

_md находится в обновлении..._

Тока быстрее качай, пока сообщение не удалили...

----------

d5ce3e (02.04.2014), Filin_off (04.04.2014), Mariya9 (05.04.2014), Nata75 (03.04.2014), sunshine (03.04.2014), МИРУСЯ (04.04.2014), Наг (07.04.2014)

----------


## Tolstyi

Где можно взять "комплект для установки 2013 - формы 3-НДФЛ" для 1С предприниматель

----------


## Ленто4ка

Добрый день! По верхним ссылкам установочные файлы конфигураций, а так нужны md для обновления! Винда 64-разрядная, конфы не устанавливаются.

----------


## Natalia_tula

Не получается обновить, нет md файла ((( Что делать? Очень нужна Бухгалтерия ПРОФ 575. Помогите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Alen55

> Не получается обновить, нет md файла ((( Что делать? Очень нужна Бухгалтерия ПРОФ 575. Помогите, пожалуйста.


1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7. (проф) md 7.70.575 *скачать*

----------

ctpek03a (04.04.2014), Nata75 (03.04.2014), yuri5 (04.04.2014), Ленто4ка (03.04.2014)

----------


## Миринда

Добрый день. 
Разыскиваю мд от релиза бух-ии 7.70.491 2007 года. 
Буду очень благодарна за помощь.

----------


## necromancerrr

> Добрый день. 
> Разыскиваю мд от релиза бух-ии 7.70.491 2007 года. 
> Буду очень благодарна за помощь.


Бух 491 md - http://yadi.sk/d/3HMboILnLjA2w

----------

Ukei (03.04.2014), Миринда (03.04.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Закинул в шапку инструкцию как получить файл MD, демку, типовое обновление и новую чистую базу из дистрибутива установки*

----------

Миринда (04.04.2014), ЭКОЛОГ (05.04.2014)

----------


## andgusa

Добрый день. Ищу barcode.lic для barcode.ocx 4.1. Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## Timret

пoмoгитe. нyжнo oбн 7 зaрпл. прoф *45 и *46

----------


## vitamina

> пoмoгитe. нyжнo oбн 7 зaрпл. прoф *45 и *46


Судя по звездочкам, я так понимаю, что нужны релизы 7.70.45, 7.70.46, 7.70.145, 7.70.146, 7.70.245, 7.70.246. (345-го еще нет) Или как? :D

----------


## sergeystv

поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7. Типовая конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения" а то вышло обновлении ФСС очень надо

заранее спасибо

----------


## vitamina

> поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7. Типовая конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения" а то вышло обновлении ФСС очень надо


 Обновление для типовой УСН (или ПРОФ) 7.70.225 -> ссылка. 
После обновления перепиши в свою базу папку *ExtForms* из обновления...

----------

observer_line (08.04.2014), sergeystv (04.04.2014), stasn6 (04.04.2014)

----------


## Natalia_tula

А Бухгалтерия 7.7 ПРОФ с обновленной формой ФСС естьИ?

----------


## Миринда

> А Бухгалтерия 7.7 ПРОФ с обновленной формой ФСС естьИ?


Бух-я ПРОФ 7.70.575 (установочная) http://yadi.sk/d/486n-OEPLndqC

----------

Lyulik (04.04.2014), Николас777 (11.04.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Natalia_tula*, есть. И выше и в шапке темы. Как из установки получить обновление - читаем в шапке.

----------


## МИРУСЯ

Где найти и как обновить платформу Предприятие 7.7  (7.70.021)? Помогите пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Ukei

*ОБНОВИЛИСЬ:

1. БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ - 576
2. УСН - 226
3. ПБОЮЛ - 223*

- закинул все в шапку.

----------

avt874318 (05.04.2014), Filin_off (10.04.2014), Footman (06.04.2014), Mariya9 (05.04.2014), motya (09.04.2014), Natali-1505 (07.04.2014), saul (05.04.2014), Разработчик (07.04.2014), ЭКОЛОГ (05.04.2014)

----------


## Tacker

> Где найти и как обновить платформу Предприятие 7.7  (7.70.021)? Помогите пожалуйста!!!


Что? Где? И зачем? Берите леченую платформу 7.70.027! - и заводите ею нужную конфигурацию.

----------

МИРУСЯ (05.04.2014)

----------


## Sam58

Добрый день. Помогите найти 1С: Подрядчик строительства 1.4.77

----------


## МИРУСЯ

Берите леченую платформу 7.70.027  Дайте ссылку пожалуйста! (1С Предприятие 7.7 (7.70.021) Конфигурация Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.5 (7.70.535)). Бухгалтерия с базой данных, которые нужно сохранить.  Помогите дайте ссылку, пожалуйста, с чего начинать обновление?

----------


## Alen55

> Берите леченую платформу 7.70.027  Дайте ссылку пожалуйста! (1С Предприятие 7.7 (7.70.021) Конфигурация Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.5 (7.70.535)). Бухгалтерия с базой данных, которые нужно сохранить.  Помогите дайте ссылку, пожалуйста, с чего начинать обновление?


Платформа 7.70.027 *скачать*

----------

STOlet (07.04.2014), МИРУСЯ (05.04.2014)

----------


## МИРУСЯ

1С 7.7 на Win XP всё работает , а на  Win 8   1С 7.7   При запуске появляется табличка «Порядок сортировки, установленный для базы данных, отличается от системного».     Что не так? Помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## Alen55

> 1С 7.7 на Win XP всё работает , а на  Win 8   1С 7.7   При запуске появляется табличка «Порядок сортировки, установленный для базы данных, отличается от системного».     Что не так? Помогите пожалуйста!


Прочитайте *здесь*, какой нибудь из трех способов должен помочь.

----------

МИРУСЯ (06.04.2014)

----------


## Tacker

> 1С 7.7 на Win XP всё работает , а на  Win 8   1С 7.7   При запуске появляется табличка «Порядок сортировки, установленный для базы данных, отличается от системного».     Что не так? Помогите пожалуйста!


Выбирайте "+Текущая системная установка"

----------

МИРУСЯ (06.04.2014)

----------


## avt874318

Самое простое: Запуск 1С в режиме "Конфигуратор". Меню "Администрирование" - Кодовая страница таблиц ИБ - выбрать "+текущая системная установка" - ОК.

----------

STOlet (07.04.2014), МИРУСЯ (12.04.2014)

----------


## sas_zar

Добавьте плиз 344 - ЗиК

----------


## Tacker

Зик 344 установка, распакованный update, demo-база: http://yadi.sk/d/bZnxc2miLwXQt

----------

Ukei (07.04.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*sas_zar*, моя вина, упустил. Закинул в шапку и Проф и Базовую.

----------


## babai925

Коллеги,
Глупый вопрос, но никак не нашел информацию в сопроводительной документации к релизу.
Могу ли я обновить зик сразу с 7.70.336 на 7.70.344?
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

*babai925*, можете. Но рез. копии никто не отменял.

Вопрос, кстати, не для ПОПРОШАЕК. ;)

----------


## d5ce3e

вышла 1С 7.7 БухПроф 576, есть где?

----------


## Ukei

*d5ce3e*, конечно. С пятницы лежит в шапке.

---------- Post added at 22:44 ---------- Previous post was at 22:43 ----------

*Little_one*, это смотря на какую ссылку Вы нажимаете. ;)

----------

d5ce3e (09.04.2014)

----------


## Liliya68

После обновления 1С Бухгалтерия ПРОФ на 575 релиз перестала формироваться декларация по имуществу. Как это можно исправить подскажите пожалуйста

----------


## d5ce3e

> *d5ce3e*, конечно. С пятницы лежит в шапке.


в зеркале последняя 574.

----------


## 4991213613

Здравствуйте. При запуске файла setup.exe из папки DISK1 ноутбук выдает следующую ошибку :"16 bit Windows Subsystem"
 С:\windows\system32\CONFIG.NT. (еще написано что-то не понятное) . This required system file is missing. Choose "Close" to terminate the application.
Подскажите, в чем проблема? Раньше никаких ошибок не выдавал.

----------


## topsla

Поделитесь плиз УСН - 226.
В шапке к сожалению нету.
Все нашел сам, на зеркале лежит. Запускал скрит, обновления почему-то не делает. А только новую базу и демо.

----------


## Ukei

*topsla*, обновления у Проф в комплекте не идут, только у Базовой. Но внутри новой базы лежит MD - им можно обновиться без проблем.

----------

buh&buh (09.04.2014)

----------


## Frob

Доброго времени суток. Разсыкивается последний релиз 
"*УСН в ТСЖ и УК*". 
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## rogi1980

трактиръ: стандарт плюс» 7.70.568 или последнюю. спасибо

----------


## Ukei

*ОБНОВИЛИСЬ:

1. ЗАРПЛАТА И КАДРЫ ПРОФ/БАЗОВАЯ - 345
2. ПРОИЗВОДСТВО + УСЛУГИ + БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ - 348*

- закинул установки в шапку.

----------

creator (08.04.2014), nezabudka (08.04.2014), Tacker (08.04.2014), vist61 (11.04.2014), vladzem (10.04.2014)

----------


## Xoverd

*
Дайте ссылку не могу найти в шапке этот релиз 1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 Типовая конфигурация редакция 2 Проф.	7.70.345*

---------- Post added at 19:03 ---------- Previous post was at 18:42 ----------

У кого нибудь получается скачать с шаре?

----------


## vitamina

> *
> Дайте ссылку не могу найти в шапке этот релиз 1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 Типовая конфигурация редакция 2 Проф.	7.70.345*


*Все ссылки на установку, обновления и новые базы для ЗИК-345, ПУБ-348 на ifolder* -> ссылка

P.S. _А если в открывшейся ссылке щелкните мышкой внизу на Назад к 1С Предприятие 7.7, то еще что-нибудь интересного найдете..._

----------

andor1970 (09.04.2014), Djudy (09.04.2014), lelikrah (09.04.2014), Mariya9 (09.04.2014), necromancerrr (09.04.2014), Roooy (09.04.2014), Tacker (08.04.2014), Брат-3 (08.04.2014), ЭКОЛОГ (11.04.2014)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> *ОБНОВИЛИСЬ:
> 
> 1. ЗАРПЛАТА И КАДРЫ ПРОФ/БАЗОВАЯ - 345
> 2. ПРОИЗВОДСТВО + УСЛУГИ + БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ - 348*
> 
> - закинул установки в шапку.


Вопрос откуда релиз ЗиК 345И? когда на официальном сайте только https://disk.yandex.ru/client/disk|s...0%B8%D0%BA.jpg
и релиз ПУБ только Релиз 7.70.346 ..

----------


## Alen55

> Вопрос откуда релиз ЗиК 345И? когда на официальном сайте только https://disk.yandex.ru/client/disk|s...0%B8%D0%BA.jpg и релиз ПУБ только Релиз 7.70.346 ..


Из лесу вестимо... На официальном сайте завтра будет.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Из лесу вестимо...


А серьёзно?

----------


## Ukei

*Touch_of_soul*, из раздела для партнеров 1С. Он уже на многих форумах выложен.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> *Touch_of_soul*, из раздела для партнеров 1С. Он уже на многих форумах выложен.


Я как обладатель подписки ИТС проф их не вижу на оф сайте и через диск ИТС в 1с проверить обновление? Они наверное не для России?

----------


## creator

А вы где вообще смотрите? Вот:
1c.ru/rus/support/release/categ.jsp?GroupID=88
Ещё вчера там было написано о новых релизах (выделено красным). Вопросы?

----------


## Ukei

*Touch_of_soul*, подписчик ИТС не является партнером фирмы 1С, это разные вещи. Дистрибутив для России, народ уже успешно обновляется.

----------

Tacker (10.04.2014)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> А вы где вообще смотрите? Вот:
> 1c.ru/rus/support/release/categ.jsp?GroupID=88
> Ещё вчера там было написано о новых релизах (выделено красным). Вопросы?


На сайте http://its.1c.ru/ захожу в личный кабинет перехожу по поставки 1с и там все релизы всех 1с 7.7 что куплены..
Или захожу в 1с 7.7, вставляю диск ИТС в дисковод и сервис-интернет поддержка пользователей-интернет поддержка
закладка обновление и нажимаю кнопку проверить обновление и пишет обновлений НЕТ!!

---------- Post added at 13:36 ---------- Previous post was at 13:32 ----------




> *Touch_of_soul*, подписчик ИТС не является партнером фирмы 1С, это разные вещи. Дистрибутив для России, народ уже успешно обновляется.


Это получается ИТС не торопиться выкладывать обновления, на свой сайт?

----------


## Дмитрий86

помогите скачать "КАМИН:Квартплата 2.0" или научите пользоваться поиском

----------


## Alen55

> помогите скачать "КАМИН:Квартплата 2.0" или научите пользоваться поиском


Вам сюда (смотрим шапку)

----------


## Dolour

Ребяты ,у кого есть эмуль на Подрядчик строительства 2.3 1с7.7 ? Или губозакаточную машинку)

----------


## Ukei

del please

----------

ctpek03a (10.04.2014), lenazaver (10.04.2014), сижу на диване (10.04.2014)

----------


## Ukei

del please

----------

creator (10.04.2014)

----------


## blacki140

Добрый вечер! Может у кого-то есть web-расширение для 1с 7.7?

----------


## lobster

Добрый вечер! А можно просто файл для обновления 576. Всем спасибо)))

----------


## Ukei

> просто файл для обновления 576


 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ для "Бухгалтерия ПРОФ", релиз 7.70.576.

----------

lobster (11.04.2014), Tacker (11.04.2014), ЭКОЛОГ (23.04.2014)

----------


## lobster

Огромное спасибо)))

---------- Post added at 09:52 ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 ----------

увы, не обновилось((( файл не тот(((

----------


## Ukei

*lobster*, в смысле, не тот? У Вас может быть просто бухня Базовая? Тогда вот: ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ для Бухгалерии 576 БАЗОВОЙ.

----------


## Flower-elena

Всех с пятницей!  :dance:
Уважаемые форумчане, поделитесь md обнолением для 1с ЗиК 77 (проф), из шапки скачиваю установку, но не получается распаковка. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Alen55

> Всех с пятницей!  :dance:
> Уважаемые форумчане, поделитесь md обнолением для 1с ЗиК 77 (проф), из шапки скачиваю установку, но не получается распаковка. Заранее спасибо!


ЗиК  770345 (базовая) md+ папка ExtForms *скачать*

----------

Ukei (11.04.2014), Yaryi (14.04.2014)

----------


## Flower-elena

> ЗиК  770345 md+ папка ExtForms *скачать*


это БАЗОВАЯ, а версии ПРОФ у вас нет?

----------


## Alen55

> это БАЗОВАЯ, а версии ПРОФ у вас нет?


ЗиК 770345 (проф) md+ папка ExtForms *скачать*

----------

Bahus87 (14.04.2014), Sibiryak (16.04.2014), Ukei (11.04.2014), vitn (11.04.2014), Yaryi (14.04.2014), ХО888 (15.04.2014)

----------


## lobster

Спасибо, прошу пощения, тот, у себя перепутала. Другая проблема. В РСВ1 в 6 разделе не меняется дата (01.01.2014), и не заполняется, хотя перс формируется, но туда не попадает. А из РСВ заполнить не получается - не активно.

----------


## Lilein

> *Вся отчетность по ОСНО, УСН и ПБОЮЛ* от 25.03.2014 на выбор:
> 
> за 1 квартал 2014 -> *ссылка на Я-диск*


Простите за возможно глупый вопрос, но скажите плз, как мне использовать скачанные формы отчетностей в 1С 7.7 УСН проф? У меня не одного нужного бланка нет, а отчет надо срочно сдать до 15 числа(((

----------


## vitamina

> Простите за возможно глупый вопрос, но скажите плз, как мне использовать скачанные формы отчетностей в 1С 7.7 УСН проф? У меня не одного нужного бланка нет, а отчет надо срочно сдать до 15 числа(((


Обновление регламентированной отчетности в 1С 7.7 :rolleyes:

----------

Lilein (12.04.2014)

----------


## Lilein

> Обновление регламентированной отчетности в 1С 7.7 :rolleyes:


Большое человеческое спасибо! :blush:

----------


## AndyNe

Здравствуйте, может быть у кого-то есть Конфигурация "Торговля и Склад" 7.70.934.

Буду очень признателен.

----------


## МИРУСЯ

Пожалуйста, может кто-нибудь скинет файлик md 576, а то не получается обновиться?

----------


## nactrud

> Пожалуйста, может кто-нибудь скинет файлик md 576, а то не получается обновиться?


ловите: http://yadi.sk/d/K2HRkfuhMLXow

----------

yuri5 (14.04.2014), МИРУСЯ (13.04.2014)

----------


## МИРУСЯ

СПАСИБО ВСЕМ, всё получилось!!!

----------


## necromancerrr

> Здравствуйте, может быть у кого-то есть Конфигурация "Торговля и Склад" 7.70.934.
> 
> Буду очень признателен.


ТиС 934 - http://yadi.sk/d/4PVVuywtMLuTB

----------

AndyNe (14.04.2014), Ukei (13.04.2014)

----------


## Ira9

Спасибо огромное что Вы есть, а то совсем плохо было бы бухгалтерам!!!!

----------


## nntaras

Добрый день, требуется:
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Проф. Типовая конфигуpация 	7.70.534
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Проф. Типовая конфигуpация 	7.70.538
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Проф. Типовая конфигуpация 	7.70.547
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Упрощенная система налогообложения Проф 7.70.179
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Упрощенная система налогообложения Проф 7.70.188
Спасибо.

----------


## VeRkA4

Пожалуйста, срочно нужна установка Бухгалтерия 8.2 релиз 2.0.52.6!!!

----------


## Миринда

> Пожалуйста, срочно нужна установка Бухгалтерия 8.2 релиз 2.0.52.6!!!


вы не в ту тему, здесь просят 7.7.
вам сюда

----------

VeRkA4 (14.04.2014)

----------


## necromancerrr

> Добрый день, требуется:
> 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Проф. Типовая конфигуpация 	7.70.534
> 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Проф. Типовая конфигуpация 	7.70.538
> 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Проф. Типовая конфигуpация 	7.70.547
> 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Упрощенная система налогообложения Проф 7.70.179
> 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Упрощенная система налогообложения Проф 7.70.188
> Спасибо.


Бух 534 - http://yadi.sk/d/VmVTJct9MQnKi
Бух 538 - http://yadi.sk/d/B-dkUp9qMQnNd
Бух 547 - http://yadi.sk/d/5TaTiw8GMQnQu
Усн 179 - http://yadi.sk/d/fXutYpQoMQnVn
Усн 188 - http://yadi.sk/d/wD2I8pkNMQnXx

----------

nntaras (14.04.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*ОБНОВИЛИСЬ:

1. БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ ПРОФ/БАЗОВАЯ - 7.70.577
2. УПРОЩЕНКА ПРОФ/БАЗОВАЯ - 7.70.227
3. ПРЕДПРИНИМАТЕЛЬ - 7.70.224*

 - закинул установки в шапку темы.

----------

avt874318 (15.04.2014), bizon_kostroma (16.04.2014), kicha_M (15.04.2014), nactrud (15.04.2014), Люси (15.04.2014)

----------


## le-dm

У кого есть md 7.70.141 УСН 1.3. Дайте пожалуйста!!! За ранее спасибо!!!!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> У кого есть md 7.70.141 УСН 1.3. Дайте пожалуйста!!! За ранее спасибо!!!!


Качай http://yadi.sk/d/ShILk_9bMUJWM

----------

Ukei (15.04.2014)

----------


## Jinne

Здравствуйте. Есть у кого-нибудь md-файл Торговля + Склад релиз 929?

---------- Post added at 13:37 ---------- Previous post was at 13:37 ----------

Заранее спасибо!!!!!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте. Есть у кого-нибудь md-файл Торговля + Склад релиз 929?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 13:37 ---------- Previous post was at 13:37 ----------
> 
> Заранее спасибо!!!!!


Самая маленькая есть Релиз 7.70.911  и Релиз 7.70.933 
Если ты бы подсказал какого она года вышла я бы на дисках ИТС глянул)) У меня с 2006 года все есть)))

----------


## Jinne

июнь 2003

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> июнь 2003


жаль минимальный итс 2004 год (все пересмотрел)

----------


## Разработчик

> Здравствуйте. Есть у кого-нибудь md-файл Торговля + Склад релиз 929?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 13:37 ---------- Previous post was at 13:37 ----------
> 
> Заранее спасибо!!!!!


У меня есть. Только не знаю как отправить.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> У меня есть. Только не знаю как отправить.


через Яндекс диск залей

----------


## alexandr_ll

Бухгалтерия базовая 577 не работает, испорчен MD файл

----------


## Разработчик

Торговля 929 релиз
http://yadi.sk/d/PnL2gYEpMVcVX

----------


## vitamina

> Бухгалтерия базовая 577 не работает, испорчен MD файл


Бухгалтерия 7.70.577, УСН 7.70.227, ПБОЮЛ 7.70.224, ПУБ 7.70.349 (Проф и Базовые,установки и обновления) -> ссылка. Попробуй отсюда.

----------

Tacker (15.04.2014), Андрея (17.04.2014)

----------


## Разработчик

Для 577 проф через конфигуратор сохранил MD (поставил пробел в синоним) и все заработало. Иначе ребут системы при запуске предприятия.

----------


## Ukei

Это 1С вчера такие дистрибутивы выложила - в бухне Проф и Базовой ошибка в 11-м диске. Но у кого-то получается все же обновиться.

----------


## alexandr_ll

Бухгалтерия 577 проф работает нормально, базовая 577  по старой и новой ссылке дает ошибку (не запускается в конфигураторе)

----------


## Ukei

*ОБНОВИЛАСЬ:

1. ПРОИЗВОДСТВО + УСЛУГИ + БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ, релиз 7.70.349*

  - закинул в шапку темы (первое сообщение на каждой странице).

----------


## shadow_s-r

есть у кого ТиС 979, желательно с печатными формами)))
заранее благодарен

----------


## vitamina

> есть у кого ТиС 979, желательно с печатными формами)))
> заранее благодарен


Установщик ТИС 7.70.979 -> ссылка

----------

andrejfilipow (16.04.2014), shadow_s-r (15.04.2014)

----------


## Ukei

> ТиС 979


 Лежит в шапке темы (первое сообщение на каждой странице) и ждет Вас. ;)

----------


## maks_er80

в шапке не работает вторая ссылка на скачивание

----------


## mkx365

> Бухгалтерия базовая 577 не работает, испорчен MD файл


Чего-то решилось с базовой 577 релизом? весь вечер убил!

----------


## Ukei

*mkx365*, 1С дистрибутивы не обновило, попробуйте скачать установку из шапки и распаковать её скриптом (инструкция тоже в шапке).





> в шапке не работает вторая ссылка на скачивание


 О какой конфигурации речь?

----------


## sing22

Добрый день! Ищу Платежные документы 7.7 релиз 7.70.334 от 17.07.2012гв, поделитесь, пожалуйста, заранее благодарна.

----------


## creator

1С:Платежные документы 7.7. Конфигурация, редакция 3.
Релиз 7.70.334 от 13.07.2012
Скачать

----------

sing22 (16.04.2014)

----------


## day_hunter

Друзья, выложите, пожалуйста 1С: Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 Типовая конфигурация редакция 2 Проф релиз 7.70.346
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Ukei

> выложите, пожалуйста 1С: Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 Типовая конфигурация редакция 2 Проф релиз 7.70.346


*ОБНОВИЛАСЬ:

ЗАРПЛАТА И КАДРЫ ПРОФ/БАЗОВАЯ - релиз 7.70.346*

 - закинул в шапку темы (первое сообщение на каждой странице)

----------

Alen79 (18.04.2014), avt874318 (16.04.2014), softs (16.04.2014)

----------


## Su31

зарплату на турбобит обновите пожалуста 7.70.346

----------


## vitamina

*Зарплата и кадры 7.70.346*  на ifolder -> ссылка

----------

andor1970 (24.04.2014), avt874318 (16.04.2014), day_hunter (17.04.2014), Djudy (17.04.2014), falenopsis (22.04.2014), Formator (16.04.2014), Marina68 (21.04.2014), nezabudka (18.04.2014), vad99 (18.04.2014), Брат-3 (16.04.2014), Галка (24.04.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Su31*, будет в течении 10 мин.

---------- Post added at 21:02 ---------- Previous post was at 19:15 ----------

Проблема с Базовой Бухгалтерией 577 решена, 1С заменили на сайте дистрибутив на новый. Закинул его копию в шапку темы (первое сообщение на каждой странице).

----------

mayamaya (23.04.2014)

----------


## Alen79

> *КАК ПОЛУЧИТЬ ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ С ФАЙЛОМ MD И ЧИСТУЮ БАЗУ из ДИСТРИБУТИВА УСТАНОВКИ*1. Скачиваем дистрибутив установки, распаковываем
> 2. Скачиваем скрипт для распаковки (будет работать на Windows XP/Vista/7/8 - как 32-, так и 64-бита)
> 3. Кладем оба файла из архива из п.2 рядом с папками DISK01, DISK02 и т.д.
> 4. Запускаем файл extract_1c.cmd и ждем когда закончится процесс распаковки.
> 5. В итоге получим: unp - новая чистая база (содержит файл MD), unp-demo - демо-база, update - типовое обновление.


Что-то  у мена не получается получить обновления, все делаю по инструкции появляются только две папки unp и unp-demo а update  нету. Может я что не так делаю?
Работаю на ХР на 7х64 вообще пустые папки появляются.

----------


## Arch_koenig

Помогите найти Альф-Авто для 1С 7.7, очень надо =(

----------


## Liliya68

> Что-то  у мена не получается получить обновления, все делаю по инструкции появляются только две папки unp и unp-demo а update  нету. Может я что не так делаю?
> Работаю на ХР на 7х64 вообще пустые папки появляются.


Так Вы из папки unp обновитесь. Там файл MD тоже есть

----------

Alen79 (17.04.2014)

----------


## Alen79

Мысль такая у меня была, все таки решил уточнить этом момент. А вообще папка update  должна появляться ?

----------


## Liliya68

> Мысль такая у меня была, все таки решил уточнить этом момент. А вообще папка update  должна появляться ?


У меня тоже папка update не появилась.Из папки unp обновилась. Все нормально работает.

----------

Alen79 (17.04.2014)

----------


## tes2012

какой-нибудь толк от 577 и 227 релизов есть? у кого-нибудь файл РСВ прошел проверку?

----------


## Ukei

*Alen79*, папка UPDATE появляется не у всех конфигураций. У Бухни Проф её точно нет, у всех Базовых - как правило есть. Но внутри неё просто типовое обновление (update.exe), которое под х64-системой Вы все равно не запустите. Зато внутри unp есть файл конфигурации MD, с помоoщью которого обновляемся без проблем.

----------


## MissCherie

Добрый вечер!
Alen79, у меня вопрос по п2. "2. Скачиваем скрипт для распаковки (будет работать на Windows XP/Vista/7/8 - как 32-, так и 64-бита)"
где его можно скачать?

----------


## Ukei

*MissCherie*, в шапке темы (первое сообщение на каждой странице) жмите на *КАК ПОЛУЧИТЬ ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ С ФАЙЛОМ MD И ЧИСТУЮ БАЗУ из ДИСТРИБУТИВА УСТАНОВКИ*

----------

MissCherie (18.04.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*ОБНОВИЛАСЬ

КОМПЛЕКСНАЯ - релиз 537*

 - закинул установку в шапку темы (первое сообщение на странице)

----------

creator (18.04.2014), stasha (21.04.2014)

----------


## astroev

Есть Бух проф 7.7 578 релиз?

----------


## Ukei

*ОБНОВИЛИСЬ:

1. БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ - релиз 578
2. ПРЕДПРИНИМАТЕЛЬ - релиз 225
3. УПРОЩЕНКА - релиз 228*

 - закинул установки в шапку темы (первое сообщение на странице)

----------

Bepa (19.04.2014), creator (18.04.2014), d5ce3e (19.04.2014), drug_tavalika (20.04.2014), Kobra206 (19.04.2014), stasha (21.04.2014), Tacker (19.04.2014), Николас777 (21.04.2014)

----------


## Pavlendii

Проверьте архивы последние, качал Бух,УСН и ЗиК,инсталлеры битые

----------


## Ukei

*Pavlendii*, WinRAR обновите. Старым тоталом тоже открываться не будут.

----------


## vitamina

> Проверьте архивы последние, качал Бух,УСН и ЗиК,инсталлеры битые


 Попробуй из  этого источника... Упаковывал, если не изменяет память, winrar 4.20:

*Бухгалтерия-578, УСН-228, ПБОЮЛ-225, Комплексная-537* 

*установки, готовые обновления, новые базы на выбор* -> ссылка

----------

-Ak47- (21.04.2014), Alexm03 (22.04.2014), ara2 (23.04.2014), Filin_off (21.04.2014), IPetrivich (23.04.2014), mbb (23.04.2014), Pavlendii (21.04.2014), pirat-123 (22.04.2014), shish (21.04.2014), Tacker (21.04.2014), yuri5 (22.04.2014), канопус (22.04.2014), Ленто4ка (21.04.2014)

----------


## Pavlendii

Исключено, стоят последние WinRAR и 7Zip

---------- Post added at 18:20 ---------- Previous post was at 18:08 ----------

Сорри, счас только сдернул бух, все ок архив норм, ругачка на сам инсталлер, пробовал запустить и под x86 и под х64 системами, посылает(((

----------


## gaga515

Уважаемые! Нужна внешняя обработка Акт сверки взаиморасчетов для 1С 7.7 Комплексная

Штатная отображает ПРОДАЖА - число, а нужно Реализация № такая то от такого-то числа...


Заранее спасибо!

----------


## hamurzov

Пожалуйста помогите,не могу найти свежую ЕСХН

----------


## Ukei

*ОБНОВИЛИСЬ:

1. ПРОИЗВОДСТВО + УСЛУГИ + БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ, релиз 530*

 - закинул в шапку темы (первое сообщение на каждой странице).

----------

hamurzov (24.04.2014)

----------


## user604

Добрый день. Подскажите пжл. Есть ли у кого внешняя обработка транспортной накладной 7.7. (бухгалтерия)  с 2021 года? скиньте пожалуйста.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Подскажите пжл. Есть ли у кого внешняя обработка транспортной накладной 7.7. (бухгалтерия)  с 2021 года? скиньте пожалуйста.


https://infostart.ru/public/1381100/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Trwf/MM6kTNHxB

----------

alsbrix (07.10.2021), ikalichkin (03.10.2021), pony95 (27.09.2021), ZapMos (03.10.2021)

----------


## tinvien

Подскажите, регламентированная отчетность 1с 7-7 за 3 квартал 2021 есть у кого?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Подскажите, регламентированная отчетность 1с 7-7 за 3 квартал 2021 есть у кого?


Пока еще не вышла. Ждем-с.

----------


## r-maksut

GПомогите скачить с инфостат https://infostart.ru/public/15192/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> GПомогите скачить с инфостат https://infostart.ru/public/15192/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/tGpH/1eac7zYkf

----------

pony95 (11.10.2021), ZapMos (14.10.2021)

----------


## AntGolRus

Люди добрые, выложите бух 7.70.665 и усн 7.70.304, почти неделю как вышел.

----------


## VvvOdessa

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией Управление медицинским центром КОРП, нужна последняя версия БИТ.Управление медицинским центром КОРП (2.1.22.22)

----------


## Chesnok

Доброго дня всем.
Ищу конфигурацию: 1С-Логистика:Управление складом 3.0 (не WMS Логистика. Управление складом)

----------


## СветСерг

> Пока еще не вышла. Ждем-с.


доброго времени! отчетность вышла? подскажите где ссылку можно посмотреть?

----------


## Fltr

> доброго времени! отчетность вышла? подскажите где ссылку можно посмотреть?


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....794#post647794

----------


## ProChelny

Подскажите, раньше на форуме можно было книги по 1с скачать или даже курсы.
А куда всё это переехало?

----------


## Fltr

> Подскажите, раньше на форуме можно было книги по 1с скачать или даже курсы.
> А куда всё это переехало?


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....80%D1%81%D1%8B

----------

pony95 (23.11.2021), ProChelny (25.10.2021)

----------


## pokpok

Вышел новый релиз 1.2.183 Программного продукта КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 1.2. Конфигурация для 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7.

Поделитесь, пожалуйста

----------


## Альбатросс

Уважаемые Комрады,
Помогите с регламентированной отчетностью для 1с7.7 Предприятие для УКРАИНЫ.
Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## galeena

Здравствуйте,
1с "бухгалтерия"3.0 установлена с данного форума. Не лицензионная. Можно ли подключить 1С: Директ.Банк (сбербанк)?
при попытке подключить пишет ошибку: поиск компоненты на портале 1Сне удалось подключить актуальные версии внешних компонент. "Доступ к обновлениям внешних компонент невозможен, так как программа не находится на официальной"

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте,
> 1с "бухгалтерия"3.0 установлена с данного форума. Не лицензионная. Можно ли подключить 1С: Директ.Банк (сбербанк)?
> при попытке подключить пишет ошибку: поиск компоненты на портале 1Сне удалось подключить актуальные версии внешних компонент. "Доступ к обновлениям внешних компонент невозможен, так как программа не находится на официальной"


https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/1102757/

----------

galeena (07.12.2021)

----------


## nuha_2008

Добрый день. Есть у кого-то демоверсия Systecs:Управление финансами 3.0?

----------


## user604

Добрый день. Транспортная накладная для 1 с 7.7. есть у кого. помогите пжл.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Транспортная накладная для 1 с 7.7. есть у кого. помогите пжл.


https://infostart.ru/public/1381100/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Trwf/MM6kTNHxB

----------

pony95 (21.12.2021), user604 (14.12.2021), ZapMos (21.12.2021)

----------


## tetyamotya

просто платформа 777 !! и нигде нет

----------


## alexandr_ll

> просто платформа 777 !! и нигде нет


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LFaB/uPmY4ZCC8

----------

pony95 (21.12.2021)

----------


## АндрейVinil52

Добрый день, Есть ли у кого информация где скачать/на крайний случий купить, Информационный справочник по автомобилям, просто марки модели, без нормо часов

----------


## Razumovskii

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1462045/

----------


## Razumovskii

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1464194

----------


## tinvien

Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать формы отчетности для 1С 7.7 за 4 квартал 2021 г.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать формы отчетности для 1С 7.7 за 4 квартал 2021 г.


https://www.forum.ruboard.ru/showthr...989#post673989

----------

pony95 (06.01.2022)

----------


## valeriy321

Здравствуйте!
Подскажите пожалуйста где можно скачать ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 7.7.027.
Все 3 ссылки не рабочие

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте!
> Подскажите пожалуйста где можно скачать ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 7.7.027.
> Все 3 ссылки не рабочие


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5m3f/2Ejrfk3mT

----------

pony95 (05.02.2022), valeriy321 (25.01.2022)

----------


## UNDER_GREY

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать релизы конфигурации Бухгалтерия 7.7 (релиз 7.70.434 и 7.70.449)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте!
> Помогите скачать релизы конфигурации Бухгалтерия 7.7 (релиз 7.70.434 и 7.70.449)


https://turboobit.com/download/folde...domain=turb.cc

----------

pony95 (09.02.2022)

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на Торговля и склад 7.7 для Казахстана, очень надо

----------


## Parazit

Может обновление Юколы 7.7 Беларусь у кого есть?

----------


## cfdtyjr

Дайте хоть одну рабочую конфигурацию 7.7. В идеале Торговля и Склад Беларусь, но можно любую, все ссылки неактивны

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Дайте хоть одну рабочую конфигурацию 7.7. В идеале Торговля и Склад Беларусь, но можно любую, все ссылки неактивны


https://turboobit.com/download/folde...domain=turb.cc

https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D0%98!/page37

----------

pony95 (17.05.2022)

----------


## bigmal

Всем привет!!

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ссылкой на УСН релиз 243. Нужна для изменения правил конвертации. 

Заранее спасибо!!! ))

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всем привет!!
> 
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ссылкой на УСН релиз 243. Нужна для изменения правил конвертации. 
> 
> Заранее спасибо!!! ))


https://turboobit.com/109f5f7z4m97.html

----------

bigmal (05.05.2022)

----------


## bigmal

Спасибо большущее!!! ))

----------


## Джеки5

Подскажите пожалуйста ссылку на Плафторму 1С 8.3 всех версий

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Подскажите пожалуйста ссылку на Плафторму 1С 8.3 всех версий


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D1%83!/page59

----------


## alts_job

Добрый день. Очень нужна 1с Предприниматель. Подскажите ссылку, или если можно поделитесь.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Очень нужна 1с Предприниматель. Подскажите ссылку, или если можно поделитесь.


Конфигурация "Предприниматель", релиз 7.70.290 от 23.01.2019
http://2bay.org/db/10099/1C/PBOUL_290_UNP.zip

----------


## alts_job

Скачивается файл _PBOUL_290_UNP.zip_ размером 3 кб. И все. Вы не могли бы поделиться полноценной конфигурацией. Спасибо

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Скачивается файл _PBOUL_290_UNP.zip_ размером 3 кб. И все. Вы не могли бы поделиться полноценной конфигурацией. Спасибо


У меня скачивается нормально. Объем архива 28.9 мб.
Вот еще ссылка
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LKjy/aYgy7whew

----------

alts_job (11.06.2022)

----------


## alts_job

> У меня скачивается нормально. Объем архива 28.9 мб.
> Вот еще ссылка
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LKjy/aYgy7whew


Вот спасибо. Выручили, Огроменное Спасибо.

----------


## alts_job

Все получилось

----------


## Viperon

Доброго времени суток, будьте добры ссылку на УСН проф

----------


## Viperon

И ссылку на ТП пожалуйста

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго времени суток, будьте добры ссылку на УСН проф


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....ЛКИ!/page45

----------


## alexandr_ll

> И ссылку на ТП пожалуйста


Что такое ТП?

----------


## Viperon

> Что такое ТП?


Технологическая платформа, за УСН спасибо!

----------


## Viperon

> Что такое ТП?


Технологическая платформа, за УСН спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Технологическая платформа, за УСН спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LFaB/uPmY4ZCC8

----------

pony95 (01.07.2022), Viperon (01.07.2022)

----------


## Viperon

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LFaB/uPmY4ZCC8


Благодарю вас!

----------


## vicin

добрый день! сразу прошу прощения, что не  в нужной теме (ткните носом куда писать). вопрос по ссылкам на скачивание -  больше из не будет? отчетность уже идёт(((

----------


## alexandr_ll

> добрый день! сразу прошу прощения, что не  в нужной теме (ткните носом куда писать). вопрос по ссылкам на скачивание -  больше из не будет? отчетность уже идёт(((


Отчетность за 2 квартал 2022 года вышла, сегодня-завтра появится на форуме. Конфигурации обновляются очень редко. Ссылки искать здесь
Отчетность
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....299#post728299
Конф
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....855#post727855

----------

igo131969 (14.07.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022)

----------


## ascorutin

Добрый день!
Может обновление Юколы 7.7 Беларусь от июля 2022 у кого-нибудь есть?

----------


## Edev

Добрый день.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого есть конфигурация 1С 7.7 Рарус Общепит редакция 6. 
Моя почта edevpan@mail.ru

----------


## postraven

Всем доброго дня!
Очень нужна обработка для 1с 7 ТиС
Изменение цен номенклатуры
№ 1423066
https://infostart.ru/public/1423066/
Заранее спасибо !

----------


## postraven

Всем доброго дня!
Очень нужна обработка для 1с 7 ТиС
Изменение цен номенклатуры
№ 1423066
https://infostart.ru/public/1423066/
Заранее спасибо !

----------


## MikhailSpb

помогите пожалуйста, нужна Базовая для 1 	AccountingOneBase_3_0_116_32_updsetup.zip

----------


## alexandr_ll

> помогите пожалуйста, нужна Базовая для 1 	AccountingOneBase_3_0_116_32_updsetup.zip


https://turbobiet.com/bhkrc0q62pb0.html

----------

pony95 (22.08.2022)

----------


## Irina367

Помогите пожалуйста найти платформу 1С 7.7

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите пожалуйста найти платформу 1С 7.7


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LFaB/uPmY4ZCC8

----------

edzes (18.11.2022), Irina367 (20.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022)

----------


## Разработчик

Очень нужна обработка для 1с 7 ТиС
Изменение цен номенклатуры
№ 1423066
https://infostart.ru/public/1423066/

А чем не устраивает стандартная обработка "ФормированиеЦен" ?

----------


## Alexz3

Добрый день. Бухгалтерский учет 4.5 1С Предприятие 7.7 может есть обработка оприходовать и списать после инвентаризации
Поделитесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Бухгалтерский учет 4.5 1С Предприятие 7.7 может есть обработка оприходовать и списать после инвентаризации
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста!


А зачем? Документ "Инвентаризация ТМЦ" Бухгалтерский учет 4.5 1С Предприятие 7.7  прекрасно делает списание и оприходование излишков без всяких обработок.

----------


## Alexz3

понятно о чем Вы, мне надо приходную накладную получить

----------


## ikalichkin

> понятно о чем Вы, мне надо приходную накладную получить


Извините, но от КОГО будет эта приходная накладная, и с КАКИМИ ценами, кроме рассчитанной себестоимости? Такой же вопрос и к расходной накладной...

Надо по любому будет писать, Вас, например, и не устроит "Копирование табличной части документов для 1С 7.7 "-  https://infostart.ru/public/199408/

----------


## tresherx

Здравствуйте, ищу модуль отученный от жадности 1С: Полиграфия для УНФ. Заранее спасибо

----------


## tresherx

Здравствуйте, ищу модуль отученный от жадности 1С: Полиграфия для УНФ. Заранее спасибо

----------


## Zelka22

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением Юколы 7.7 Беларусь с июля 2022!!!!

----------


## Vodovod

Добрый день!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлениями регламентированной отчетности за 3 квартал 2022 для Бухгалтерии ОСНО и упрощенки. В основной ветке нет.

----------


## pokpok

Просьба выложить КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 1.2.191

----------


## alexandr.evgeni3

Добрый день!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста экспортом беларусбанковских платежек

----------


## alexandr.evgeni3

Всем доброго дня!
Очень нужна обработка для 1с 7 Мисофт 7.7 
Выгрузка в клиент-банк (Беларусь)
№ 1423066
https://infostart.ru/public/716934/
Заранее спасибо !

----------


## askotech

Добрый день!
Прошу помощи в скачивании обработки https://infostart.ru/public/1674319/
Спасибо

----------


## Trinitty

Добрый день.
Прошу помощи в поиске актуальной версии Мисофт Проф Плюс 7.7.
Заранее СПАСИБО.

----------


## Limonas

Добрый день. Нужна конфигурация с лекарством Альфа-Авто ред. 3.05. Спасибо

----------


## Volfochka

Поделитесь пожалуйста 
1с 7.7 *Юкола Общепит* для Беларуси , хотя бы последних лет.

----------


## AntGolRus

Поделитесь плиз отчетностью УСН 22q4001 и 23q1001

----------

Dozgd (12.01.2023)

----------


## insomnia.pa

Добрый день. Кто может поделиться проверкой контрагента для Беларуси V1.6

----------


## besto

Народ выручайте нужна обработка свертки БД  http://infostart.ru/public/63400/ стандартная не помогает готов поделиться всем чем есть. (официальные обновления есть даже для Рарус.Аптека) плиииз

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Народ выручайте нужна обработка свертки БД  http://infostart.ru/public/63400/ стандартная не помогает готов поделиться всем чем есть. (официальные обновления есть даже для Рарус.Аптека) плиииз


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GkR4/bNJoHPukg

----------

besto (10.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## besto

Спасибо огромное

----------

